# ➼➼➼  Watercolor Capsule Collection 2021 ➼➼➼



## travelbliss

Upcoming Watercolor Capsule collection  (credit to Instagram bloggers: esulovelv) .  Do you like the re-introduction of this pattern, or the original Richard Prince design from 2008?     Please feel free to add any pics of upcoming releases in this gorgeous print !


----------



## travelbliss

*Original Richard Prince pattern, 2008 Spring/Summer*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I’m interested in seeing more of this new pattern.  Could be beautiful.


----------



## amandacasey

I like the colours more than the 2008 version


----------



## 19flowers

I have the 2008 white WC Speedy 30 and it's one of my favorite bags.  Would love this new WC in Speedy 25 or PM.  Does anyone know the bags that will be released in the new WC?


----------



## maris.crane

I find this new one a bit garish; but it’d be nice on a bandeau or SLG.


----------



## toujours*chic

Certainly is eye-catching and happy colors. Reserving judgment until I see more.


----------



## maggiesze1

I like this one more! Its so colorful!


----------



## despair

The capsule will have four different designs and it's really the only collection I'm looking forward to this year (so far!)


----------



## despair

More photos at Foxylv's IG page!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Upcoming Watercolor Capsule collection  (credit to Instagram bloggers: esulovelv) .  Do you like the re-introduction of this pattern, or the original Richard Prince design from 2008?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979343


I like both and I hope this time they will have smaller bags in new WC print ,as my 2008WC Speedy  are too big for me now


----------



## despair

Unfortunately this seems to be a men's capsule collection so there won't be speedys and bandeaus (I think)...


----------



## Bumbles

I wonder what items they will have in this range?


----------



## Tigerlily1

despair said:


> More photos at Foxylv's IG page!



I like this collection more than the original WC range. I’m definitely looking to get something from this collection. Can’t wait for this to be released!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> I like both and I hope this time they will have smaller bags in new WC print ,as my 2018 WC Speedy  are too big for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979476
> View attachment 4979477


What size are those?


----------



## maris.crane

despair said:


> The capsule will have four different designs and it's really the only collection I'm looking forward to this year (so far!)



Ooooh, I much prefer the two right ones. I could see them working as SLGs in a Dior navy Trotteur/oblique bag really nicely.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> I like both and I hope this time they will have smaller bags in new WC print ,as my 2018 WC Speedy  are too big for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979476
> View attachment 4979477



I figured you would have BOTH of these LVoelies,  23adeline !!!  I would have kept my WC 30, but I could not stand the white interior lining.... Yours, as usual, are gorgeous !!!


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> The capsule will have four different designs and it's really the only collection I'm looking forward to this year (so far!)
> 
> View attachment 4979474


Thanks for sharing the other variations !!!


----------



## 23adeline

M_Butterfly said:


> What size are those?


The white WC speedy is 35, brown WC speedy is 30.


----------



## slayer

I loved the white multi colour speedy so I think I will like the new collection.


----------



## JenJBS

travelbliss said:


> Upcoming Watercolor Capsule collection  (credit to Instagram bloggers: esulovelv) .  Do you like the re-introduction of this pattern, or the original Richard Prince design from 2008?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979343



I'm not an LV girl, but this collection...         imo it's 1000% better than the one from 2008.


----------



## KimTX

I can't wait to see what's coming out. This is the first time I've been interested in something for awhile. I love my watercolor speedy 35. I think it's my most coveted bag. And I still love the size. I don't care if I only put 3 things in it, lol, it's a piece of art. I like the purple-ish colored expression the best of the 4 choices.

That said, I don't have an SA and I hate the mad rush and fight for bags. I guess we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Emphosix

Important notice about this collection is that this is MENS Collection. Foxy already stated, that there wont be any womens items like speedy, neverfull etc. But there will be a lot of accessories, especially for the watercolor multicolor print


----------



## bfly

Definitely hunting to get the card holder in this multicolor print. Already told my CA about it. Anyone know when it’s going to be released?


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> Important notice about this collection is that this is MENS Collection. Foxy already stated, that there wont be any womens items like speedy, neverfull etc. But there will be a lot of accessories, especially for the watercolor multicolor print



That's such a shame.  The original WC was from the women's line.  Too bad it the new one isn't marketed to both men AND women.  LV needs to revamp the women's line and get some fresh ideas from a new collaborator.  It always seems it's the men's line that gets all the attention, when most of their market is us gals....


----------



## mosh_2k7

Cant for this collection to get fully released! I want the Keepall


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

travelbliss said:


> That's such a shame.  The original WC was from the women's line.  Too bad it the new one isn't marketed to both men AND women.  LV needs to revamp the women's line and get some fresh ideas from a new collaborator.  It always seems it's the men's line that gets all the attention, when most of their market is us gals....



Abloh is doing waaay more creative things than Ghesquiere. I miss Marc jacobs.


----------



## mosh_2k7

I saw this on Instagram today I want the Notebook, Pencil case, Earphone case, Bottle holder with flask, Jigsaw puzzle, and the Keepall bag charm! Can’t wait to see what other pieces are going to be released from this collection


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BeautheFrenchie said:


> Abloh is doing waaay more creative things than Ghesquiere. I miss Marc jacobs.


I think the women’s collections are getting repetitive and nothing fresh is coming out compared to the men’s collection.


----------



## bigverne28

bfly said:


> Definitely hunting to get the card holder in this multicolor print. Already told my CA about it. Anyone know when it’s going to be released?


April.


----------



## satine112

the RP is my favorite ever by LV and i'm so sad i didn't get anything when they came out way back when for $700 (it was a lot back then, and i was like, no way! haha what a dummy) i'll be sure to get something from this collection - it's pretty as well (although the OG RP is still the best)


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> I saw this on Instagram today I want the Notebook, Pencil case, Earphone case, Bottle holder with flask, Jigsaw puzzle, and the Keepall bag charm! Can’t wait to see what other pieces are going to be released from this collection


Thank you for updating with more pics !!    Why couldn' they release this as a WOMENs collection to have another round at the Speedy which was so coveted like before ??  I guess I can just dream of a Pochette accessoire in this .... {{{sigh}}}


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> I saw this on Instagram today I want the Notebook, Pencil case, Earphone case, Bottle holder with flask, Jigsaw puzzle, and the Keepall bag charm! Can’t wait to see what other pieces are going to be released from this collection


That nano keepall is so cute. Any info on a price of code? Thank you


----------



## travelbliss

If this keepall doesn't have _*white interior lining*_, then it's hopefully joining my collection!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This collection is perfect for my pool plans! Texted my SA right away lol. LVOE it!!! 




SKUs:


----------



## mosh_2k7

Wow! Thanks for sharing! I’m making my buy list now


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

If anyone sees the towel’s Sku/price, please share! IG always gets info quicker than my store lol


----------



## mosh_2k7

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> If anyone sees the towel’s Sku/price, please share! IG always gets info quicker than my store lol



Here you go: M76753 (€540)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mosh_2k7 said:


> Here you go: M76753 (€540)


Omg thanks!


----------



## mdcx

This little guy is the City Keepall right? So precious!


----------



## Kevinh73

mdcx said:


> This little guy is the City Keepall right? So precious!
> View attachment 4989689


Actually it is xs keepall.  City keepall would have a luggage tag dangling from a D ring.  City keepall is slightly bigger than xs keepall.


----------



## mdcx

Kevinh73 said:


> Actually it is xs keepall.  City keepall would have a luggage tag dangling from a D ring.  City keepall is slightly bigger than xs keepall.


Thank you, very adorable!


----------



## bigverne28

mdcx said:


> This little guy is the City Keepall right? So precious!
> View attachment 4989689


City Keepall and XS in blue for reference.


----------



## Pebli

Wow this watercolour is gorgeous. Such a shame they're not doing any of the women's collection... Interesting marketing move  I would have bought a speedy in a heartbeat.


----------



## BrandSnob

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4989588
> View attachment 4989589
> View attachment 4989590
> View attachment 4989591
> View attachment 4989592
> View attachment 4989593
> View attachment 4989594
> View attachment 4989595
> View attachment 4989596
> View attachment 4989597
> View attachment 4989598
> View attachment 4989599



Hi do you know the price of the last bag here? The tote?


----------



## Emphosix

BrandSnob said:


> Hi do you know the price of the last bag here? The tote?


It’s 2000€   M45754


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4989588
> View attachment 4989589
> View attachment 4989590
> View attachment 4989591
> View attachment 4989592
> View attachment 4989593
> View attachment 4989594
> View attachment 4989595
> View attachment 4989596
> View attachment 4989597
> View attachment 4989598
> View attachment 4989599


The bumbag is gorgeous MB! But oh so hard to keep white lol This watercolour is Devine


----------



## Bumbles

Pebli said:


> Wow this watercolour is gorgeous. Such a shame they're not doing any of the women's collection... Interesting marketing move  I would have bought a speedy in a heartbeat.


Agree! Me too!


----------



## despair

I've asked my sister's SA to try to reserve the Pochette Voyage and Monogram Essential Stole after much consideration. The trio messenger calls to me but it's very spendy for three SLGs


----------



## bfly

mdcx said:


> This little guy is the City Keepall right? So precious!
> View attachment 4989689



I am eyeing this one too. It seems the keepal xs is on trend now.


----------



## bfly

bigverne28 said:


> City Keepall and XS in blue for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4990051
> View attachment 4990052




What’s the difference between those two? They look alike and the only difference I saw is one has luggage tag and cost more.


----------



## bigverne28

bfly said:


> What’s the difference between those two? They look alike and the only difference I saw is one has luggage tag and cost more.


Size and handles. City has no handles and is bigger.


----------



## bfly

bigverne28 said:


> Size and handles. City has no handles and is bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4990378
> View attachment 4990380



Ahhh thank you for pointing that to me


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

Does anyone know if the watercolor shoulder bag zips up?


----------



## travelbliss

Thank you for the updated photos and information everyone !!  Now the hard part will be deciding on which to reserve....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Anyone know if this shawl is 100% cotton? TIA


----------



## bigverne28

BeautheFrenchie said:


> Does anyone know if the watercolor shoulder bag zips up?


It does not zip up.


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> It does not zip up.


Do you know if it has a strap option? Also if the pouch that come with it is similar to the NF type of pochette? Thank you!


----------



## despair

I was told by my SA yesterday that he could not order anything from the Watercolor collection until after it launches. And now Foxy seems to have confirmed this too. Intriguing.


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> Do you know if it has a strap option? Also if the pouch that come with it is similar to the NF type of pochette? Thank you!


No strap. It has a flat removable inside pocket with zipped compartment attached with snap buttons. There’s also a small flat pocket on the outside to fit a phone.


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> No strap. It has a flat removable inside pocket with zipped compartment attached with snap buttons. There’s also a small pocket on the outside to fit a phone.


Thank you! I guess I will likely stick with trying to get the Pochette Voyage in this case... Anyway now that we can't preorder I'm not holding my breath on securing that many items in this collection...


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> Thank you! I guess I will likely stick with trying to get the Pochette Voyage in this case... Anyway now that we can't preorder I'm not holding my breath on securing that many items in this collection...


Well yes this makes it a bit of a rugby scrum to get pieces from a very limited and extremely popular collection.


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

despair said:


> I was told by my SA yesterday that he could not order anything from the Watercolor collection until after it launches. And now Foxy seems to have confirmed this too. Intriguing.




oh no!


----------



## crystal_wellness

I like the white keepall 50 but wont be spending ££ to get it


----------



## lifecity

Over 100 pages look book -here are some 
Enjoy


----------



## lilly1234

I am
in Italy, the
voyage clutch bag and t-shirt can no longer be ordered


----------



## travelbliss

Hoping someone has interior photos of these LVoelies !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just got on waitlist for rainbow towel, it’s $910 CAD


----------



## nicole0612

I just preordered the ink xs keepall. I love that it is leather and has handles and a strap. I think I will wait on the rest though the prints are great. 
Please keep posting what you decide to order!


----------



## Emphosix

nicole0612 said:


> I just preordered the ink xs keepall. I love that it is leather and has handles and a strap. I think I will wait on the rest though the prints are great.
> Please keep posting what you decide to order!


I have ordered the XS Keepall in Leather as well  My favorite piece from that collection! I will also go for the blue/white pocket organizer, once we can preorder it next week.


----------



## nicole0612

Emphosix said:


> I have ordered the XS Keepall in Leather as well  My favorite piece from that collection! I will also go for the blue/white pocket organizer, once we can preorder it next week.


Great choices! I think we will be really pleased.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Also preordered the keepall xs! I think this will be a popular one!


----------



## ekurutz89

Pre-ordered the trio messenger! Hoping to also get at least one of the white multi-colored canvas items.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woo hoo it’s been a lucky weekend, I was able to prepay for this order today. My swan float can’t wait!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo it’s been a lucky weekend, I was able to prepay for this order today. My swan float can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004562
> View attachment 5004563


Nice MB! Sunny life have such nice pool pieces! And your towel is gorgeous! I can’t believe 1st March is tomorrow (well for us Aussie folks and that is 1st day of autumn already- spring for you!) went by so fast they last few months. Looking forward to you bday reveals! I haven’t bought anything recently. Havent found anything that made my heart sing. Might get the watercolour po but haven’t seen any pics of it yet so still thinking. Happy Sunday!


----------



## DivotDiva

I love the bright watercolor collection and the ink version also.  I am considering some SLGs...the PO or the notebook, maybe the pencil case.  I can't quite see the product codes on the video.  Does anyone know them?


----------



## travelbliss

ekurutz89 said:


> Pre-ordered the trio messenger! Hoping to also get at least one of the white multi-colored canvas items.



Oh, how lucky and awesome is that !!??  I didn't think they were doing pre-orders...


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> Oh, how lucky and awesome is that !!??  I didn't think they were doing pre-orders...


Me too! Maybe towels aren't considered part of canvas or RTW so is orderable? I think it will be a gorgeous towel!


----------



## ekurutz89

They are doing pre-orders on the leather items. I believe most if not all of the items from the ink blue line are leather and can be pre-ordered. No such luck on the white multicolored canvas items though


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Nice MB! Sunny life have such nice pool pieces! And your towel is gorgeous! I can’t believe 1st March is tomorrow (well for us Aussie folks and that is 1st day of autumn already- spring for you!) went by so fast they last few months. Looking forward to you bday reveals! I haven’t bought anything recently. Havent found anything that made my heart sing. Might get the watercolour po but haven’t seen any pics of it yet so still thinking. Happy Sunday!


Happy Sunday Bumbles!! Wow, time is really flying this year: first January then this month. Maybe our increased time spent obsessing on this forum has distracted us lol. Thanks for thinking of my March BDay too, you’re so sweet. I think the PO will be gorgeous from how the bags and print look everywhere else. Can’t wait to see your final decision, I’m sure it’ll be fabulous 


travelbliss said:


> Oh, how lucky and awesome is that !!??  I didn't think they were doing pre-orders...





despair said:


> Me too! Maybe towels aren't considered part of canvas or RTW so is orderable? I think it will be a gorgeous towel!


I was surprised too guys! And thanks @travelbliss  On top of this score, I was able to preorder a summer ombré bandeau yesterday. Neither of these are leather or RTW so I don’t know how this new policy  really works lol. My SA is amazing for coming through like this


----------



## despair

Didn't know there was a Coffret 8 Montres available for the watercolor collection but was told by my SA that it would be in watercolor and blue colorways. Too bad I have no interest in the watch trunks or this would have been a lovely piece to invest in!


----------



## bfly

I haven’t seen the look book for men’s watercolor collection. Anyone knows if this blue white print will come in keepall xs bag? So far I only see it in dark blue leather one. TIA.


----------



## despair

bfly said:


> I haven’t seen the look book for men’s watercolor collection. Anyone knows if this blue white print will come in keepall xs bag? So far I only see it in dark blue leather one. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005056


Yes the blue watercolor will have both the City Keepall and the Keepall XS.


----------



## bigverne28

bfly said:


> I haven’t seen the look book for men’s watercolor collection. Anyone knows if this blue white print will come in keepall xs bag? So far I only see it in dark blue leather one. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005056


The KP XS in blue is modelled in the lookbook. Pics posted on page 4 but posted again here.


----------



## bfly

bigverne28 said:


> The KP XS in blue is modelled in the lookbook. Pics posted on page 4 but posted again here.
> 
> View attachment 5005059
> View attachment 5005061



Thank you @bigverne28 @despair.


----------



## Emphosix

bfly said:


> Thank you @bigverne28 @despair.


----------



## bfly

Emphosix said:


>



Better pictures, thanks @Emphosix.
I’m thinking to get this one. Do you have price info in USD?


----------



## Emphosix

bfly said:


> Better pictures, thanks @Emphosix.
> I’m thinking to get this one. Do you have price info in USD?


It costs the same as the scarecrow keepall xs. So it should be 1990$


----------



## bfly

Emphosix said:


> It costs the same as the scarecrow keepall xs. So it should be 1990$



Thank you.


----------



## iferodi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Woo hoo it’s been a lucky weekend, I was able to prepay for this order today. My swan float can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004562
> View attachment 5004563



Love this! I ordered it as well


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I got the measurements of our towel @iferodi It looks slightly smaller in width than the standard ones.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Waiting on accuracy of its design in this pic too:


----------



## minnie04

The ink blue leather version Will be usd 2350 keepall xs .


----------



## iferodi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I got the measurements of our towel @iferodi It looks slightly smaller in width than the standard ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005588
> View attachment 5005589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on accuracy of its design in this pic too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005594


Oof.. well good thing I'm a bit short? Lol
Crossing fingers that it's just like the photo or similar


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

iferodi said:


> Oof.. well good thing I'm a bit short? Lol
> Crossing fingers that it's just like the photo or similar


Haha it’s 5cm less in width so I doubt anyone will notice. I’m wondering if there will be the Vuitton name across like the others? Love this monogram iteration


----------



## bfly

minnie04 said:


> The ink blue leather version Will be usd 2350 keepall xs .



Thank you.


----------



## sillyboy

Thanks for the pictures guys! I agree, I think the keepall XS will sell like hot cakes!

What’s the difference between  eg: Spring/Summer and Capsule collection? Are they LE and will they have the SS21 in the inside of that bag? Thanks sorry if this is a stupid question!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Watercolour reversible hat:


----------



## iferodi

FYI: I got a notification denying preorder/being placed on the wait-list for this collection (minus the towel I was able to prepay). It's probably because I haven't shopped at LV in a longggg time (this collection plus the empriente neverfull are the ones that got me interested again).

She said these items are only available to VICs by nominations and she can't nominate me... which I totally understand even though the feeling sucks 

However, IF there will be some items leftover after those specific clients' preorders go through, then I may be able to buy some... Crossing fingers!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Watercolour tote has a strap! This makes it very tempting


----------



## despair

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Watercolour tote has a strap! This makes it very tempting
> View attachment 5008233
> View attachment 5008234
> View attachment 5008235


Agreed! Pouch/snap on pocket looks to be a good size too! But given no pre-orders I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## bfly

iferodi said:


> FYI: I got a notification denying preorder/being placed on the wait-list for this collection (minus the towel I was able to prepay). It's probably because I haven't shopped at LV in a longggg time (this collection plus the empriente neverfull are the ones that got me interested again).
> 
> She said these items are only available to VICs by nominations and she can't nominate me... which I totally understand even though the feeling sucks
> 
> However, IF there will be some items leftover after those specific clients' preorders go through, then I may be able to buy some... Crossing fingers!



I am sorry to hear this. Some LV CAs on instagram offering preorder for this collection (only leather and RTW - no canvas items) and the new empriente NF, perhaps you can try to preorder from them instead. Good luck.
Hope you and everyone else who’s eyeing some items from this collection can get their hands on them.


----------



## LittleStar88

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Watercolour reversible hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008158



Oh my! That is gorgeous!


----------



## sheepie123

bfly said:


> I haven’t seen the look book for men’s watercolor collection. Anyone knows if this blue white print will come in keepall xs bag? So far I only see it in dark blue leather one. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005056


Real life pics of the keepball xs for your reference


----------



## BettyLouboo

iferodi said:


> FYI: I got a notification denying preorder/being placed on the wait-list for this collection (minus the towel I was able to prepay).



Can I ask which country you're in? I'm curious what kind of notification you were sent denying the preorder? Was it by email? 

I'm hearing such mixed things, I'm confused myself. I've been placed on a pre-order list weeks ago but I have yet to receive any links for payment, which I'm reading some people have already. I guess it depends on which country you're in.


----------



## iferodi

BettyLouboo said:


> Can I ask which country you're in? I'm curious what kind of notification you were sent denying the preorder? Was it by email?
> 
> I'm hearing such mixed things, I'm confused myself. I've been placed on a pre-order list weeks ago but I have yet to receive any links for payment, which I'm reading some people have already. I guess it depends on which country you're in.



I'm in the US and got the response from my SA through text. I hope yours goes through if you've been placed on the pre-order list! From reading the forum, it sounds like April 2 (?) may be the launch date.


----------



## BettyLouboo

iferodi said:


> I'm in the US and got the response from my SA through text. I hope yours goes through if you've been placed on the pre-order list! From reading the forum, it sounds like April 2 (?) may be the launch date.


Oh okay. Yea, that's what I've been told as well. I requested 3 items but then this whole "they don't take preorders on canvas items anymore" and the items I requested are canvas lol so I'll just have to wait and see in the coming weeks.


----------



## Darlin'

Does anyone happen to have more detailed pics of the City Keepall in the blue watercolour?


----------



## bfly

sheepie123 said:


> Real life pics of the keepball xs for your reference



Thank you so much. I’m liking it even more now   On the campaign pic, it looks really tiny, now I see it on this guy, it’s much better.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Highendlessbag

lifecity said:


> Over 100 pages look book -here are some
> Enjoy


Where do you find this 100-page lookbook? Would you be able to share?


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5010051
> View attachment 5010052
> View attachment 5010054
> View attachment 5010055
> View attachment 5010056
> View attachment 5010057
> View attachment 5010058




MB....which of these LVoelies are you getting ?  Did u decide on the hat?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> MB....which of these LVoelies are you getting ?  Did u decide on the hat?


I’m waiting to see if anything else is available in Canada. I’ve only been able to preorder the towel so far


----------



## Highendlessbag

These bags, are they considered trendy or would one be able to use them in years to come. Looking to buy the 40keepall leather


----------



## Emphosix

Here are some


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## Highendlessbag

Thanks! Can you please post more...is that a MM tote bag in blue or PM?


----------



## inmypocket1

Just pre order Rtw sweater water color yeehoo✌️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

If anyone is wondering, I just checked this reversible hat is cotton not nylon $800 CAD
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also lead time for my towel order will be 10 weeks


----------



## jsmile

Does anyone know when the products will reach the website and launch? I will need to practice refreshing LOL


----------



## Emphosix

jsmile said:


> Does anyone know when the products will reach the website and launch? I will need to practice refreshing LOL


If you really want some pieces, I highly recommend to reach out to customer support or a SA to preorder something (if it is possible in your country). Most items will 100% be sold out on launch day.
Ink leather & Denim items should be available from the 19th March. And the Blue/white and multicolor canvas items should be available on the 2nd April


----------



## bigverne28

In Europe we were able to preorder any canvas pieces in blue and multicolour on 5th March through CS and SA. Maybe this is dependent on country.


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> In Europe we were able to preorder any canvas pieces in blue and multicolour on 5th March through CS and SA. Maybe this is dependent on country.


So disappointing that we can't preorder here in Singapore. I'm hoping I'll still be able to get something from this collection apart from the stole that my SA says will be orderable soon...


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5012627
> 
> View attachment 5012630


Do you know the SKU of the light blue pouch ? I remember I saw it somewhere but I couldn’t find it now.


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Do you know the SKU of the light blue pouch ? I remember I saw it somewhere but I couldn’t find it now.


Which pouch do you mean?   Do you have a picture?


----------



## Alexis168

23adeline said:


> Do you know the SKU of the light blue pouch ? I remember I saw it somewhere but I couldn’t find it now.



Do you mean the Mini Sac Marin?  It's M57830.


----------



## 23adeline

Alexis168 said:


> Do you mean the Mini Sac Marin?  It's M57830.



Oh thank you very much, I’ll let my CS know, I contacted CS this morning by showing the picture, she said she doesnt Know the SKU, she will find it for me 


Emphosix said:


> Which pouch do you mean?   Do you have a picture?



So this is Mini Sac Marin right?


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Oh thank you very much, I’ll let my CS know, I contacted CS this morning by showing the picture, she said she doesnt Know the SKU, she will find it for me
> 
> 
> So this is Mini Sac Marin right?
> View attachment 5014751


yes


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> yes
> View attachment 5014769


Thank you . I already placed order, the CS said I’m fast , she doesn’t  know that I have the whole team of TPFers friends with upfront information here


----------



## Miss Dolly

So i was in LV yesterday and the employee even showed me the employee chat with charts almost exactly we see on TPF just a little bit more updated. He showed me the that both Blue and Multicolor Watercolor Pocket Organizers will be 330 Euros. so just fyi...i thought MC was 295 but it seems these PO are 330.


----------



## Kodi325

i love the stole, i need a full size pic though. i haven't loved an lv scarf since i bought the 2011 campbell tattoo stole. 

Kodi-


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> yes
> View attachment 5014769





Alexis168 said:


> Do you mean the Mini Sac Marin?  It's M57830.



Thanks to both of you ,the CS placed order for me yesterday and I received an email about 3 hours later informing me that they have 4 items including this Sac Marin BB on hold for me. I just made payment, but I’ll only get them after March 16, which is their launching date here. I’m so happ


----------



## Emphosix

M45755


----------



## Emphosix

This bag is different from this bag here. It has M45756. Smaller Bag, longer handles?


----------



## south-of-france

I‘m on the list for a nano keepall!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M45755
> View attachment 5016055
> 
> View attachment 5016056
> 
> View attachment 5016057
> 
> View attachment 5016058
> 
> View attachment 5016059
> 
> View attachment 5016060



Thank you for the great new photos of this fabulous collection !!  Any more of the bumbag?  I'm seriously considering that one.


----------



## mosh_2k7

I ordered 7 items from this collection and 2 items got cancelled  The Jigsaw Puzzle and the Flask. My CA said they might not be available in the UK  Which is a huge disappointment!

Can anyone confirm this is true?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG louisvuittonclub Wardrobe inspired by the artists and skaters of the West Coast, its sunrises and sunsets.


----------



## nicole0612

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG louisvuittonclub Wardrobe inspired by the artists and skaters of the West Coast, its sunrises and sunsets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019101
> View attachment 5019102
> View attachment 5019103
> View attachment 5019104
> View attachment 5019105
> View attachment 5019106
> View attachment 5019107


Thank you for posting this. This makes me love it even more!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this. This makes me love it even more!


YW! I can’t wait to see your pink Taigarama reveal


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG louisvuittonclub Wardrobe inspired by the artists and skaters of the West Coast, its sunrises and sunsets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019101
> View attachment 5019102
> View attachment 5019103
> View attachment 5019104
> View attachment 5019105
> View attachment 5019106
> View attachment 5019107



Fabulous colors.   This really should have been released as a women's collection !!!


----------



## nicole0612

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> YW! I can’t wait to see your pink Taigarama reveal


Almost all of my recent purchases have been from the men’s collections! I missed out on a few bags this year but I knew I would make up for it, and I have!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sorry if already posted but when does the watercolor collection get released in the US?


----------



## Jaydensmommy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sorry if already posted but when does the watercolor collection get released in the US?


Wave 1 is March 19th 
Wave 2 is April 2nd


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jaydensmommy said:


> Wave 1 is March 19th
> Wave 2 is April 2nd


Thank you!!!


----------



## ekurutz89

I guess the list of approved customers that can purchase the items was released today . No luck for me! Apparently corporate made the selections.


----------



## sillyboy

Got the call to pick up my item tomorrow (UK). SOO surprised it came early! As I was told by my SA that the release date was 19/03 and my order would take 4-6 weeks!


----------



## bigverne28

IG: Luxussamler


----------



## travelbliss

sillyboy said:


> Got the call to pick up my item tomorrow (UK). SOO surprised it came early! As I was told by my SA that the release date was 19/03 and my order would take 4-6 weeks!


Congrats and please share pics here !


bigverne28 said:


> View attachment 5021520
> View attachment 5021521
> View attachment 5021522
> 
> IG: Luxussamler



Thank u @bigverne28 for the eye candy !!!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> I ordered 7 items from this collection and 2 items got cancelled  The Jigsaw Puzzle and the Flask. My CA said they might not be available in the UK  Which is a huge disappointment!
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is true?


Seven !! Wow....which, can u share ??   I pre-ordered the Bumbag and the Discovery P.   Hoping they actually go thru with this order.   Feels like the Clouds situation all over again !!  Sorry about the flask and puzzle.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Has anyone in the US been able to place pre-orders on canvas items? 
I'm just assuming people were able to place pre-orders on the the XS keepall in the ink because it's leather.


----------



## DivotDiva

BettyLouboo said:


> Has anyone in the US been able to place pre-orders on canvas items?
> I'm just assuming people were able to place pre-orders on the the XS keepall in the ink because it's leather.


I was able to place order for the pencil case through my CA but that's all.


----------



## travelbliss

BettyLouboo said:


> Has anyone in the US been able to place pre-orders on canvas items?
> I'm just assuming people were able to place pre-orders on the the XS keepall in the ink because it's leather.



I went on the LV website and text chatted the item numbers I wanted to order.   The CA told me she would submit them within 24 hours to corporate and hopefully I will get as soon as they are released.   These are probably like the clouds release,  they promised several people but only a few actually got some items.  So I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## bfly

BettyLouboo said:


> Has anyone in the US been able to place pre-orders on canvas items?
> I'm just assuming people were able to place pre-orders on the the XS keepall in the ink because it's leather.



Not for me. My CA confirmed it.


----------



## Jaydensmommy

travelbliss said:


> I went on the LV website and text chatted the item numbers I wanted to order.   The CA told me she would submit them within 24 hours to corporate and hopefully I will get as soon as they are released.   These are probably like the clouds release,  they promised several people but only a few actually got some items.  So I'm cautiously optimistic.


Same here... I requested the wallet. My fingers are crossed I get it.
She explained that the earlier you requested, the further up in line you are.


----------



## sillyboy

the watercolour ink leather has the most GORGEOUS supple and powdery leather!! I love it! The only thing is that I’m not sure if it’s fits my height/ style? A bit gutted -  I’m 5’7.

I might return it or sell it on at original price. Ideas on how to style it?


----------



## BettyLouboo

sillyboy said:


> View attachment 5023748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the watercolour ink leather has the most GORGEOUS supple and powdery leather!! I love it! The only thing is that I’m not sure if it’s fits my height/ style? A bit gutted -  I’m 5’7.
> 
> I might return it or sell it on at original price. Ideas on how to style it?


I’m 5’7” so now I’m concerned lol I think this style is suited for crossbody. Is the strap length too short crossbody?


----------



## bfly

Some of the ink watercolor collection are listed and available now online (US).


----------



## south-of-france

Do you have a mod pic? I‘m shorter than you but want to wear it cross body and now I‘m a little concerned as it looked great on the tall models?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## despair

The suit looks STUNNING on the model. I wish I can afford RTW, haha


----------



## BettyLouboo

Loving that windbreaker jacket. I was set on getting the sweater but now I’m thinking the jacket might be better


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Woo hoo I ordered this cutie! Lol kinda overpriced but cuteness is my weakness  Love, love, love!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now to anticipate watercolour bags...


----------



## despair

Somehow the trio messenger in ink leather doesn't look that great in real life? Especially the cles...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Here’s the other summer charm for reference:
	

		
			
		

		
	







travelbliss said:


> I went on the LV website and text chatted the item numbers I wanted to order.   The CA told me she would submit them within 24 hours to corporate and hopefully I will get as soon as they are released.   These are probably like the clouds release,  they promised several people but only a few actually got some items.  So I'm cautiously optimistic.


Fingers crossed for you, TB! Canada didn’t offer any canvas availability so I’m waiting for the online launch


----------



## Highendlessbag

despair said:


> Somehow the trio messenger in ink leather doesn't look that great in real life? Especially the cles...



Looks like it has water damage. Now I am concerned if my preordered keepall 40 looks like that?


----------



## despair

Highendlessbag said:


> Looks like it has water damage. Now I am concerned if my preordered keepall 40 looks like that?


You hit the nail on the head! I think it's very pronounced on the smaller items, I think your Keepall should look quite nice based on the pics I've seen so far!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love these ocean mascots, so summery and cute!
	

		
			
		

		
	



IG Marc Vuitton


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here’s the other summer charm for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024998
> View attachment 5024999
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, TB! Canada didn’t offer any canvas availability so I’m waiting for the online launch



LVoe ur turtle charm, MB !!  Shark is cute too but it's kinda long.  As for pre-orders,  honestly...sometimes it's a matter of luck and online is actually more successful.   I didn't preorder clouds or Nigo but managed to get a cloud Brazza and the mallard Nigo (in my avatar) via the website.  With my luck,  I'll probably find something online then get charged for all the preorders from NM, Saks and Bloomies for the reservations


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> Somehow the trio messenger in ink leather doesn't look that great in real life? Especially the cles...




@despair ,  wow....that color isn't what I imagined.  The pattern looks different on the leather ... seems almost black.  I think the canvas WC should be better since it has a bit of "sheen", shinier than leather .... at least i'm hoping.


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> @despair ,  wow....that color isn't what I imagined.  The pattern looks different on the leather ... seems almost black.  I think the canvas WC should be better since it has a bit of "sheen", shinier than leather .... at least i'm hoping.


Yes I'm hoping the multicolor canvas would be nicer because I'm not really feeling the blue watercolor items either.


----------



## BooYah

despair said:


> Somehow the trio messenger in ink leather doesn't look that great in real life? Especially the cles...




it’s true now that you and @travelbliss have pointed it out...the color looks significantly different in-person (black) vs website (ink)
Hope this is not the case
(I actually prefer the dark blue ink tone illustrated on the website, sorry)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

It looks like France’s LV site doesn’t have this item - wonder if it’s a N. America exclusive?
	

		
			
		

		
	



IG seuss2431


----------



## despair

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It looks like France’s LV site doesn’t have this item - wonder if it’s a N. America exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025406
> View attachment 5025407
> IG seuss2431


It's available to buy on the AP website so not a NA exclusive


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

despair said:


> It's available to buy on the AP website so not a NA exclusive


Cool!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Just arrived this morning  it’s really lightweight and surprisingly not an “ink” dark navy as depicted in photos. It’s a true shade of navy.


----------



## BooYah

BettyLouboo said:


> Just arrived this morning  it’s really lightweight and surprisingly not an “ink” dark navy as depicted in photos. It’s a true shade of navy.



gorgeous!  
I cannot wait until I get mine


----------



## south-of-france

I got mine too!


----------



## nicole0612

I’m looking forward to getting my keepall, I love how understated it is! It looks very well-made.


----------



## BooYah

south-of-france said:


> I got mine too!



omg, i love it!
Congrats to you and @BettyLouboo and @sillyboy on getting yours, I love this bag


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you, me too, even a Zippy fits, big iPhone, still room. Great length for crossbody wear, smells great too


----------



## BooYah

south-of-france said:


> Thank you, me too, even a Zippy fits, big iPhone, still room. Great length for crossbody wear, smells great too



yes those few extra centimeters makes a big difference - still cute but very roomy  
Please wear it and enjoy it in the best of health


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you


----------



## BettyLouboo

south-of-france said:


> Thank you, me too, even a Zippy fits, big iPhone, still room. Great length for crossbody wear, smells great too


Took a few sniffs of mine too  got the subtle joy of when I’m inside a brand new car


----------



## travelbliss

south-of-france said:


> I got mine too!



Congrats!  LVoe the matching contrast with the Escale wallet !!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

sillyboy said:


> View attachment 5023748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the watercolour ink leather has the most GORGEOUS supple and powdery leather!! I love it! The only thing is that I’m not sure if it’s fits my height/ style? A bit gutted -  I’m 5’7.
> 
> I might return it or sell it on at original price. Ideas on how to style it?


Show us a mod shot so we can see!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It looks like France’s LV site doesn’t have this item - wonder if it’s a N. America exclusive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025406
> View attachment 5025407
> IG seuss2431


What an adorable piece! Makes me look forward to travelling again to Hawaii when Covid is behind us!! Congrats MB!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> What an adorable piece! Makes me look forward to travelling again to Hawaii when Covid is behind us!! Congrats MB!


Thank you, B  That would be so dreamy... Hawaiian sunsets with Tutu the turtle lol


----------



## niceguyKBOS

This just got delivered! Definitely loving it.

I'm a guy in my mid twenties in academia. I love the LV print but even the classic pieces are a bit too flamboyant for my lifestyle. I rarely carry out my eclipse keepall 45. I definitely love the watercolor series. The faded imprints are so discreet! This one in particular is low key and easier to style with than the soft trunk (which I can finally cross off my wishlist)! Might couple it with the red/blue watercolor wallet if I'm able to get one.


----------



## despair

Finally seeing the canvas products in the wild:



If I can get my hands on it, I think the multicolor tote will be my only purchase from the collection. Or the pochette voyage. The pocket organizer really does not appeal to me...


----------



## goodatlife

I just called LV and they said both watercolor SAC MARIN BB and KEEPALL XS are sold out in stores and online for US. Do you all think it will not come back in stock and there's none to purchase? I thought the official launch date is the 19th? I'm confused/sad...


----------



## travelbliss

niceguyKBOS said:


> This just got delivered! Definitely loving it.
> 
> I'm a guy in my mid twenties in academia. I love the LV print but even the classic pieces are a bit too flamboyant for my lifestyle. I rarely carry out my eclipse keepall 45. I definitely love the watercolor series. The faded imprints are so discreet! This one in particular is low key and easier to style with than the soft trunk (which I can finally cross off my wishlist)! Might couple it with the red/blue watercolor wallet if I'm able to get one.
> 
> View attachment 5026668
> View attachment 5026669


Awesome acquisition !!  Just curious is this fabric material or coated canvas ???


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> Finally seeing the canvas products in the wild:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get my hands on it, I think the multicolor tote will be my only purchase from the collection. Or the pochette voyage. The pocket organizer really does not appeal to me...
> 
> View attachment 5026877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026878



eeeeek @despair !!!  That Pochette Voyage and the matching bag would be coming home with me if I saw it in front of me !!! What did you decide to get ??


----------



## niceguyKBOS

travelbliss said:


> Awesome acquisition !!  Just curious is this fabric material or coated canvas ???


This is uncoated denim


----------



## Bumbles

niceguyKBOS said:


> This just got delivered! Definitely loving it.
> 
> I'm a guy in my mid twenties in academia. I love the LV print but even the classic pieces are a bit too flamboyant for my lifestyle. I rarely carry out my eclipse keepall 45. I definitely love the watercolor series. The faded imprints are so discreet! This one in particular is low key and easier to style with than the soft trunk (which I can finally cross off my wishlist)! Might couple it with the red/blue watercolor wallet if I'm able to get one.
> 
> View attachment 5026668
> View attachment 5026669


What a lovely bag. Does it fit a lot or a decent amount?


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> eeeeek @despair !!!  That Pochette Voyage and the matching bag would be coming home with me if I saw it in front of me !!! What did you decide to get ??


Agree!! The pochette voyage is gorgeous


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely bag. Does it fit a lot or a decent amount?


Thanks! It's the size of two 300-page novels plus a card holder/pocket organizer in front.


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> eeeeek @despair !!!  That Pochette Voyage and the matching bag would be coming home with me if I saw it in front of me !!! What did you decide to get ??


We can't preorder in Singapore so I'm still waiting for it to be available for order online. Also heading down to the boutique on launch day to try my luck. Hopefully my SA can grab onto the items I'm keen on!


----------



## despair

Highendlessbag said:


> Looks like it has water damage. Now I am concerned if my preordered keepall 40 looks like that?


I was at the LV boutique returning my Clouds soft trunk wallet strap (one for one exchange for repair) and they had most of the ink leather pieces in stock. I took a close up of the print on the keepall:



I think it's better on a larger piece? Still not really liking it myself but the leather is really great to touch.


----------



## 23adeline

Received Keepall XS and Sac Marin BB today, because I told the CS I wish to receive my items before or on my birthday, so she pushed the warehouse very hard to deliver


----------



## Highendlessbag

despair said:


> I was at the LV boutique returning my Clouds soft trunk wallet strap (one for one exchange for repair) and they had most of the ink leather pieces in stock. I took a close up of the print on the keepall:
> View attachment 5027706
> 
> 
> I think it's better on a larger piece? Still not really liking it myself but the leather is really great to touch.


Thank you, your pic really shows that water damage-like effect on the leather. It does not look particularly bad. It’s interesting how other LV shops already got them but I will ask my SA In Vancouver if this collection is in.

Wow what an excellent service how they provided you with a temporary strap while they are repairing your own strap. Did you like how they repaired your strap? Did you have to pay?


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Received Keepall XS and Sac Marin BB today, because I told the CS I wish to receive my items before or on my birthday, so she pushed the warehouse very hard to deliver
> View attachment 5027990
> View attachment 5027991
> View attachment 5027989
> View attachment 5027992



Congratulations and happy birthday.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I pulled out my colourful bags to see how they could potentially look with Tutu the turtle. So excited! Delivery is today


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> Seven !! Wow....which, can u share ??   I pre-ordered the Bumbag and the Discovery P.   Hoping they actually go thru with this order.   Feels like the Clouds situation all over again !!  Sorry about the flask and puzzle.



I ordered the following 7 items. The face mask also got cancelled 

1. Jigsaw Puzzle - GI0624
2. Discovery Bumbag - M45759
3. Watercolour Mask - M76772
4. Flask Holder - GI0625
5. Pocket Organiser - M80456
6. Beach Towel - M76753
7. Multiple Wallet - M80458

Yeah you could be right! It was a complete nightmare with the clouds collection! Fingers crossed that this time round, all the orders go through! Good luck!


----------



## despair

Highendlessbag said:


> Thank you, your pic really shows that water damage-like effect on the leather. It does not look particularly bad. It’s interesting how other LV shops already got them but I will ask my SA In Vancouver if this collection is in.
> 
> Wow what an excellent service how they provided you with a temporary strap while they are repairing your own strap. Did you like how they repaired your strap? Did you have to pay?


Yes it was great service. So what happened was that the original strap of the Clouds soft trunk wallet had a d-ring on one end and a leather loop on the other, and the loop showed wear very quickly after several uses because it was rubbing against metal. The newer models all come with d-rings on both ends. Thanks to this forum I found out I could initiate a "repair" on the strap which leads to the store ordering a new strap with d-rings on both ends. I was able to hold onto the old strap till the new strap was delivered to the store to exchange it. Beyond pleased with how this turned out (though I was secretly hoping they would have let me keep the old strap. Haha) 



Nice to get an extra quite substantial piece of hardware with the replacement!


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Yes it was great service. So what happened was that the original strap of the Clouds soft trunk wallet had a d-ring on one end and a leather loop on the other, and the loop showed wear very quickly after several uses because it was rubbing against metal. The newer models all come with d-rings on both ends. Thanks to this forum I found out I could initiate a "repair" on the strap which leads to the store ordering a new strap with d-rings on both ends. I was able to hold onto the old strap till the new strap was delivered to the store to exchange it. Beyond pleased with how this turned out (though I was secretly hoping they would have let me keep the old strap. Haha)
> 
> View attachment 5028625
> 
> Nice to get an extra quite substantial piece of hardware with the replacement!


What a great outcome! Great service and yes this forum helps everyone with all sorts of things. I love it too. Your clouds piece is devine. I wish I got something from this collection too, but I was too slow and missed the party. Hahaha


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> What a great outcome! Great service and yes this forum helps everyone with all sorts of things. I love it too. Your clouds piece is devine. I wish I got something from this collection too, but I was too slow and missed the party. Hahaha


It was sheer luck - the collection was not available to order by the time I saw it (only got back into the luxury goods game late last year) but when I went with my sis to the boutique to pick up her repair, there happened to be a Clouds soft trunk wallet on display and one brand new one in the back! It was too lovely to pass up so I pulled the trigger on the spot... 

The hardsided piece is still available to buy at the boutique now, but clearly it's too rich for my blood lol


----------



## despair

First in the wild photo of the multicolor essential stole. It's REALLY vibrant. Haha. I put a full deposit without order (sadly) for this with my SA and I hope the store will come through on this one item at least!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Beautiful Watercolour collection


----------



## bigverne28

IG: Esulovelv


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My turtle has arrived! Su


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful Watercolour collection
> View attachment 5029078
> View attachment 5029079
> View attachment 5029080
> View attachment 5029081
> View attachment 5029082
> View attachment 5029083



Can’t wait for this 2nd wave is launched.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My turtle has arrived! Su
> View attachment 5029965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029967



It’s super cute. Love it.


----------



## ekurutz89

Just received my trio messenger in the ink color way . I really like this piece, and feel the print looks much better than on the slender wallet that I received earlier.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I got prices for Watercolour in CAD:
Keepall $3600
Tote is $3750
Pochette voyage is $1370


----------



## bigverne28

IG: Gilles_Belinga


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My turtle has arrived! Su
> View attachment 5029965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029967


Congrats on your new "Tutu" Turtle !!! so cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Congrats on your new "Tutu" Turtle !!! so cute


Thanks so much, dear TB  She’s a cutie, for sure lol. Happy new spring to you!


----------



## Cinnamon718

What happened to the rainbow water color? Is that come and gone already?  I wanted to buy a shawl.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Cinnamon718 said:


> What happened to the rainbow water color? Is that come and gone already?  I wanted to buy a shawl.


That line hasn’t launched yet. The tentative launch date is early April.


----------



## bigverne28

M80456


----------



## bigverne28

M80460


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## bigverne28

M45760


----------



## bigverne28

MP2976


----------



## bigverne28

M20437


----------



## Leena.212

Looks adorable ❤️



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My turtle has arrived! Su
> View attachment 5029965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029967


----------



## bigverne28

M76753


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG mattd74


Leena.212 said:


> Looks adorable ❤


Thank you! 


bigverne28 said:


> M76753
> 
> View attachment 5032845
> View attachment 5032846


Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing, BV. I can’t wait for my order to come in


----------



## Miss Dolly

despair said:


> First in the wild photo of the multicolor essential stole. It's REALLY vibrant. Haha. I put a full deposit without order (sadly) for this with my SA and I hope the store will come through on this one item at least!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028987





I really liked that stole, how much was it and which code. Of those Multicolored items i thought this one would look amazing. What is the composition of it?


----------



## BettyLouboo

bigverne28 said:


> M76753
> 
> Oh man that beach towel is everything.


----------



## njariesgirly

niceguyKBOS said:


> This just got delivered! Definitely loving it.
> 
> I'm a guy in my mid twenties in academia. I love the LV print but even the classic pieces are a bit too flamboyant for my lifestyle. I rarely carry out my eclipse keepall 45. I definitely love the watercolor series. The faded imprints are so discreet! This one in particular is low key and easier to style with than the soft trunk (which I can finally cross off my wishlist)! Might couple it with the red/blue watercolor wallet if I'm able to get one.
> 
> View attachment 5026668
> View attachment 5026669


Does your phone fit in this?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Miss Dolly said:


> I really liked that stole, how much was it and which code. Of those Multicolored items i thought this one would look amazing. What is the composition of it?








It’s 100% cotton, $810 CAD


----------



## travelbliss

LVoe all the drool-worthy enabling pics, @bigverne28  !!!! Thank u for sharing


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> M80456
> View attachment 5032454
> View attachment 5032455
> View attachment 5032457
> View attachment 5032459


It’s starting to grow on me. I think it will end up looking pretty nice in person. Can’t wait to see some


----------



## despair

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5032951
> View attachment 5032952
> View attachment 5032953
> IG mattd74
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing, BV. I can’t wait for my order to come in




What is the zippy wallet thingy in one of the pics here (with an extremely off center LV *eye twitch*)? Is that part of the hardsided trunk purchase?

I can't believe how *right* they got the monograms and colors and placement on the hardsided piece but how they flubbed almost everything else. Sheesh


----------



## niceguyKBOS

njariesgirly said:


> Does your phone fit in this?


Easily. Though I keep my phone and wallet in my pockets as most guys do...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First day out with my turtle


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day out with my turtle
> View attachment 5033646


This is so cute and pretty!


----------



## Kodi325

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It’s 100% cotton, $810 CAD


i can't find this on any countries LV site, it's all i want. do you know the US item number? much appreciation. Kodi-


----------



## travelbliss

Kodi325 said:


> i can't find this on any countries LV site, it's all i want. do you know the US item number? much appreciation. Kodi-



M76750 is the SKU #.  On Korean LV site it's approx. $680.00 usd when doing the currency conversion but that's just an estimate.  It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> M76750 is the SKU #.  On Korean LV site it's approx. $680.00 usd when doing the currency conversion but that's just an estimate.  It's absolutely gorgeous!


Ahh you guys are tempting me with another one!


----------



## despair

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5032511


Do you know if the strap of the discovery bumbag is leather or nylon? It seems the damier version on the site now is nylon but the seasonal collections seem to be leather. Thanks!


----------



## gagabag

travelbliss said:


> M76750 is the SKU #.  On Korean LV site it's approx. $680.00 usd when doing the currency conversion but that's just an estimate.  It's absolutely gorgeous!


Just paid AUD820 for this! Can’t wait!
Hopefully it won’t need dry cleaning if it’s cotton.
The print is so happy


----------



## despair

gagabag said:


> Just paid AUD820 for this! Can’t wait!
> Hopefully it won’t need dry cleaning if it’s cotton.
> The print is so happy


Did you call customer services or is the stole available on AU website already? I can't find it on the Singapore site and all I'm able to do with my SA is to put a full deposit without order...


----------



## gagabag

despair said:


> Did you call customer services or is the stole available on AU website already? I can't find it on the Singapore site and all I'm able to do with my SA is to put a full deposit without order...


No, just through CS. They also can’t ship until it’s lauched next week.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Anyone who pre ordered the rainbow pochette voyage in the US know the price?


----------



## travelbliss

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone who pre ordered the rainbow pochette voyage in the US know the price?



Yes,  it was $1180.00  usd.


----------



## south-of-france

*NYC Princess* said:


> Anyone who pre ordered the rainbow pochette voyage in the US know the price?





travelbliss said:


> Yes,  it was $1180.00  usd.



Oh - do we have a pic of this one? Is it the black with almost holographic colors?


----------



## despair

Looks like the earphone case is going with the original design and not the giant LV in the front? Which is good news honestly! Didn't see the travel case before this and they managed to get the placement done quite nicely on it!


----------



## travelbliss

south-of-france said:


> Oh - do we have a pic of this one? Is it the black with almost holographic colors?



I think it's the Voyage in the photo on # 223 of this thread.,  white WC, not the ink blue.


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> Looks like the earphone case is going with the original design and not the giant LV in the front? Which is good news honestly! Didn't see the travel case before this and they managed to get the placement done quite nicely on it!




Oh how adorable is this cute thing ??? LVoe how the "LV" is pink....surely will be a hard to get piece.


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Oh how adorable is this cute thing ??? LVoe how the "LV" is pink....surely will be a hard to get piece.


My CS created order of this cute Keepall key ring for me , it’s expensive but so adorable.     
I wish to get it to match my watercolor Pochette voyage


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG lv.building


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> My CS created order of this cute Keepall key ring for me , it’s expensive but so adorable.
> I wish to get it to match my watercolor Pochette voyage


You’re based in Malaysia yes? Does this mean I can call CS here in Singapore to order the watercolor items or were you nominated to purchase the items? My SA is completely silent and not replying any of my queries on this release and we are so close to launch I have a feeling my efforts are futile...


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> You’re based in Malaysia yes? Does this mean I can call CS here in Singapore to order the watercolor items or were you nominated to purchase the items? My SA is completely silent and not replying any of my queries on this release and we are so close to launch I have a feeling my efforts are futile...


Yes, I’m in Malaysia. I don’t know anything about the nomination. What I normally do is I call our CS here and tell them whatever items I want, they create orders in my LV account, when they managed to secure the items for me, they inform me to pay . 

The light blue watercolor keepall xs and colourful Pochette voyage I ordered in feb, just paid for the items few days ago because items were just available on that day . But they won’t ship to me until the official launch .
The warehouse for this region is in Singapore actually , you should be getting items faster than me.  Just try your CS there, the SA or physical stores get different stock supply , they might be slower, so don’t just rely on SA .
Goof luck ! I hope you will get all the items that you want


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## Miss Dolly

bigverne28 said:


>




Is this canvas more corrugated than general canvas in DE or Mono? Or is this would look exactly the same texture as your standard PO?


----------



## bigverne28

Miss Dolly said:


> Is this canvas more corrugated than general canvas in DE or Mono? Or is this would look exactly the same texture as your standard PO?


I believe it will be the same canvas as the normal PO.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> My CS created order of this cute Keepall key ring for me , it’s expensive but so adorable.
> I wish to get it to match my watercolor Pochette voyage


Fingers x'd we both get our WC pieces,  you probably have more chance than me, since it launches early in your country.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> Fingers x'd we both get our WC pieces,  you probably have more chance than me, since it launches early in your country.


Do you know when it launches in the US?


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Oh how adorable is this cute thing ??? LVoe how the "LV" is pink....surely will be a hard to get piece.


Are you going to get one???


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Fingers x'd we both get our WC pieces,  you probably have more chance than me, since it launches early in your country.


What have you ordered? Can’t wait to see them


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Yes, I’m in Malaysia. I don’t know anything about the nomination. What I normally do is I call our CS here and tell them whatever items I want, they create orders in my LV account, when they managed to secure the items for me, they inform me to pay .
> 
> The light blue watercolor keepall xs and colourful Pochette voyage I ordered in feb, just paid for the items few days ago because items were just available on that day . But they won’t ship to me until the official launch .
> The warehouse for this region is in Singapore actually , you should be getting items faster than me.  Just try your CS there, the SA or physical stores get different stock supply , they might be slower, so don’t just rely on SA .
> Goof luck ! I hope you will get all the items that you want


Thank you! I will call later today!


----------



## nicole0612

I wonder if I should ask about the keepall keyring! It is so cute but I don’t need it at all!


----------



## nicole0612

I can’t believe I’m being this person, but are all of the watercolor items exactly the same, or is there a slight variation in the print? 
The mini keepall is so cute but I’m not sure how much I love the smudge at the top right of the LV. If it’s like that on all of them then I am content


----------



## kcousi

nicole0612 said:


> I can’t believe I’m being this person, but are all of the watercolor items exactly the same, or is there a slight variation in the print?
> The mini keepall is so cute but I’m not sure how much I love the smudge at the top right of the LV. If it’s like that on all of them then I am content


That’s definitely the look of the bags and accessories. Funny since I’m looking for your bag and can’t find it


----------



## nicole0612

Ugh, I wanted to add a closer photo, but getting the photo upload error again.


----------



## nicole0612

kcousi said:


> That’s definitely the look of the bags and accessories. Funny since I’m looking for your bag and can’t find it


Thank you!! I just looked on the other water color thread and it looks like the placement of the smudges are the same across all the pieces. I just didn’t know if there was any variation from piece to piece, but it does not look that way


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Fingers x'd we both get our WC pieces,  you probably have more chance than me, since it launches early in your country.


Yes fingers crossed 
They have stock allocations for all countries, I don’t think my country gets more stock than yours .
I had paid for the Pochette voyage and the light blue keepall xs. Here, LV online only take our payments when the items are available for us, so now  I have only the keepall key ring pending . I just WhatsApp my CS to ask about the key ring again


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Yes fingers crossed
> They have stock allocations for all countries, I don’t think my country gets more stock than yours .
> I had paid for the Pochette voyage and the light blue keepall xs. Here, LV online only take our payments when the items are available for us, so now  I have only the keepall key ring pending . I just WhatsApp my CS to ask about the key ring again


Annoyingly I called CS and they still told me they couldn't put in an order. But she will check and call me back later...

Edit: she called back and said it was not possible to put in any orders currently and that she sees no pre-orders in the system. I guess I'm out of luck at this point! She did ask if I could let her know which CS personnel processed your order @23adeline but I didn't want to say anything in case your order was impacted by the query!


----------



## bbkctpf

I just ordered online the ink card holder. Hope it’s nice in person!


----------



## 23adeline

Oh that’s disappointing!
Don‘t worry, my orders are secured and confirm as I had paid for the keepall xs and Pochette voyage, only pending the keepall key ring which I only told my CS to create order 3 days ago, my CS just told me the keepall key ring stock is not in yet, he is monitoring it closely for me 
I don’t think the CS that answered your call  has the right to interfere our CS here , different country operates differently .
Almost all the CS here know me because I used to call them before they gave me their WhatsApp contact . Maybe you call again at different time, other CS will answer your call and might give you other answer. I experienced it when I wanted to order Game On vanity PM, the first CS who picked up my call said cannot place order , before I had a chance to introduced myself I called again the next day, another CS placed order for me.  
So don’t give up yet and good luck !


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Oh that’s disappointing!
> Don‘t worry, my orders are secured and confirm as I had paid for the keepall xs and Pochette voyage, only pending the keepall key ring which I only told my CS to create order 3 days ago, my CS just told me the keepall key ring stock is not in yet, he is monitoring it closely for me
> I don’t think the CS that answered your call  has the right to interfere our CS here , different country operates differently .
> Almost all the CS here know me because I used to call them before they gave me their WhatsApp contact . Maybe you call again at different time, other CS will answer your call and might give you other answer. I experienced it when I wanted to order Game On vanity PM, the first CS who picked up my call said cannot place order , before I had a chance to introduced myself I called again the next day, another CS placed order for me.
> So don’t give up yet and good luck !


Will do! I'll try again and also hope that Wave 2 has a pre-sale online too! I see the SA IG accounts that stock has started to come in for the SG stores too...


----------



## bigverne28

M80455


----------



## bigverne28

nicole0612 said:


> I can’t believe I’m being this person, but are all of the watercolor items exactly the same, or is there a slight variation in the print?
> The mini keepall is so cute but I’m not sure how much I love the smudge at the top right of the LV. If it’s like that on all of them then I am content


I believe they are mostly the same, but could be a very slight variation in some. The distorted LV is on all the images of the bag  and how the print has been intentionally designed. Check this thread for pics in post 176, 178 and 201). Even if you look at the product page on the website the LV is smudged. There are also loads of images on IG and YT reviews if you want to put your mind at rest. It's a beautiful and unique bag. Enjoy!




IG: lV and Chanel Bags


----------



## despair

My SA finally updated me and said the collection will be launched here in Singapore on 10 April instead, citing some delays.


----------



## nicole0612

bigverne28 said:


> I believe they are mostly the same, but could be a very slight variation in some. The distorted LV is on all the images of the bag  and how the print has been intentionally designed. Check this thread for pics in post 176, 178 and 201). Even if you look at the product page on the website the LV is smudged. There are also loads of images on IG and YT reviews if you want to put your mind at rest. It's a beautiful and unique bag. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5036520
> View attachment 5036521
> 
> IG: lV and Chanel Bags


Thank you, I actually saw your post in the other thread earlier and realized it looks the same as your gorgeous bag. I think it only looks a little odd very close up, but so cute when worn!


----------



## nicole0612

Oh look, now I can add the close up photo


----------



## beaver232

bigverne28 said:


> M45760
> View attachment 5032787
> View attachment 5032788
> View attachment 5032789
> View attachment 5032790
> View attachment 5032791


Be still my beating heart


----------



## south-of-france

south-of-france said:


> I got mine too!



Thank you everyone! Been using it everyday


----------



## travelbliss

nicole0612 said:


> I can’t believe I’m being this person, but are all of the watercolor items exactly the same, or is there a slight variation in the print?
> The mini keepall is so cute but I’m not sure how much I love the smudge at the top right of the LV. If it’s like that on all of them then I am content



You're allowed to be "that person", cuz these things aren't cheap !!      I notice the same thing on the WC ink pocket organizer,  I keep seeing the letter "C" in the design, and it's a turn-off for me....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## nicole0612

travelbliss said:


> You're allowed to be "that person", cuz these things aren't cheap !!      I notice the same thing on the WC ink pocket organizer,  I keep seeing the letter "C" in the design, and it's a turn-off for me....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036789


Yes! I’m usually pretty easy going, but I wish the smudges had been a little more strategic. I cannot stop seeing the “C” as well


----------



## nicole0612

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5037162
> View attachment 5037163
> View attachment 5037164


So beautiful!


----------



## Styleanyone

Does anyone know the code for this cute bag?


----------



## bigverne28

Styleanyone said:


> Does anyone know the code for this cute bag?
> View attachment 5037192


Keepall Mini Bag Charm/Keyring - MP2975, €550


----------



## nicole0612

bigverne28 said:


> Keepall Mini Bag Charm/Keyring - MP2975, €550


I wanted to ask the same question, but I also did not want to ask! You know what I mean! Thank you.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @bigverne28 . Do you know if US has it? I checked on the site, can’t find it


----------



## bigverne28

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @bigverne28 . Do you know if US has it? I checked on the site, can’t find it


Multicolor and Blue WC are not on any websites just yet. Official release date in Europe is 2nd April. Not sure if the US release date is the same or not. I do believe preorders in Asia have already started to ship which is why pics are popping up on IG. You could check the US website a few days before the release date, as sometimes LV will have a prelaunch, which is usually 2-3 days ahead of release. They did this for the Ink pieces and By The Pool Wave 1.


----------



## sanzaD

I'm trying to get m76750 but I'm late to the game I think.


----------



## Styleanyone

bigverne28 said:


> Multicolor and Blue WC are not on any websites just yet. Official release date in Europe is 2nd April. Not sure if the US release date is the same or not. I do believe preorders in Asia have already started to ship which is why pics are popping up on IG. You could check the US website a few days before the release date, as sometimes LV will have a prelaunch, which is usually 2-3 days ahead of release. They did this for the Ink pieces and By The Pool Wave 1.


Great. Thank you.


----------



## amrx87

bigverne28 said:


> Multicolor and Blue WC are not on any websites just yet. Official release date in Europe is 2nd April. Not sure if the US release date is the same or not. I do believe preorders in Asia have already started to ship which is why pics are popping up on IG. You could check the US website a few days before the release date, as sometimes LV will have a prelaunch, which is usually 2-3 days ahead of release. They did this for the Ink pieces and By The Pool Wave 1.



Thanks for the info! I’m trying to score the bumbag (m45759)!!! I haven’t bought anything from lv in five years, and this is a must have for me!!!!


----------



## Bumbles

amrx87 said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m trying to score the bumbag (m45759)!!! I haven’t bought anything from lv in five years, and this is a must have for me!!!!


That bumbag will look amazing and so unique! Hope you get it and I can’t wait for your unboxing soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


>



So gorgeous but so impractical for actual travel use. Haha


----------



## bigverne28

amrx87 said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m trying to score the bumbag (m45759)!!! I haven’t bought anything from lv in five years, and this is a must have for me!!!!


----------



## amrx87

bigverne28 said:


> View attachment 5038483
> View attachment 5038484



is the strap nylon or leather? I can’t tell!! Thx for the pix


----------



## despair

amrx87 said:


> is the strap nylon or leather? I can’t tell!! Thx for the pix


Looks like it's a leather strap as it has a metal clasp. The nylon ones have a plastic clasp from what I see...


----------



## bigverne28

amrx87 said:


> is the strap nylon or leather? I can’t tell!! Thx for the pix


I have ordered the Pochette Voyage which has leather trim, so I would say the bumbag would be the same.


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

despair said:


> So gorgeous but so impractical for actual travel use. Haha



itd be covered in big black scuff marks the first time you loaded it into an overhead compartment.  Great for the jet owners set though!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## despair

OMG my SA managed to snag the only tote available in Singapore (for now) and the essential stole has also arrived! I am getting the tote then deciding whether to keep it (probably will)... Delivery will be tomorrow as I am in office today!


----------



## 23adeline

Received my second wave watercolor items , they are insanely beautiful!






This Keepall xs is much more beautiful in real !


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> OMG my SA managed to snag the only tote available in Singapore (for now) and the essential stole has also arrived! I am getting the tote then deciding whether to keep it (probably will)... Delivery will be tomorrow as I am in office today!
> 
> View attachment 5039223


The tote is beautiful, keep it


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> OMG my SA managed to snag the only tote available in Singapore (for now) and the essential stole has also arrived! I am getting the tote then deciding whether to keep it (probably will)... Delivery will be tomorrow as I am in office today!
> 
> View attachment 5039223


Congrats! It’s such a pretty and joyful tote! Hope you’re happy with it and keep it!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Received my second wave watercolor items , they are insanely beautiful!
> View attachment 5039288
> View attachment 5039289
> View attachment 5039290
> View attachment 5039291
> View attachment 5039292
> 
> This Keepall xs is much more beautiful in real !


These are gorgeous @23adeline! Such beautiful pieces and so pretty! I’m drooling here looking at them esp the PV! But have no idea what to use it for or how to use it! Are you going to keep it? Thanks so much for sharing! It’s amazing!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> These are gorgeous @23adeline! Such beautiful pieces and so pretty! I’m drooling here looking at them esp the PV! But have no idea what to use it for or how to use it! Are you going to keep it? Thanks so much for sharing! It’s amazing!!


I’m going to use PV as shoulder bag


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I’m going to use PV as shoulder bag


Would love to see some pics when you start using it. Will be great inspiration for me!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Received my second wave watercolor items , they are insanely beautiful!
> View attachment 5039288
> View attachment 5039289
> View attachment 5039290
> View attachment 5039291
> View attachment 5039292
> 
> This Keepall xs is much more beautiful in real !


Congrats! These pieces are stunning!!!!


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> I’m going to use PV as shoulder bag


Yes I saw some pictures of the PV being used as a crossbody! Looks like a good way to use it! Pity Samorga's insert for the PV doesn't allow for the conversion and I only saw some other Etsy and China-based sellers producing these inserts.


----------



## Tigerlily1

Got the Keepall 50b and Pochette voyage today! Both pieces are gorgeous. Love this collection!


----------



## Styleanyone

@23adeline , are you in the US? It is so lucky that you already have the 2nd wave watercolor beauties.


----------



## 23adeline

Styleanyone said:


> @23adeline , are you in the US? It is so lucky that you already have the 2nd wave watercolor beauties.


I’m in Malaysia


----------



## 23adeline

My 4 watercolor babies


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> I’m in Malaysia


I  Malaysia. One of my favourite countries.


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

Have the second wave released in the us?


----------



## Styleanyone

BeautheFrenchie said:


> Have the second wave released in the us?


I checked early today, NO☹️


----------



## LV2

23adeline said:


> Received my second wave watercolor items , they are insanely beautiful!
> View attachment 5039288
> View attachment 5039289
> View attachment 5039290
> View attachment 5039291
> View attachment 5039292
> 
> This Keepall xs is much more beautiful in real !


Congrats @23adeline  Beautiful watercolour pieces   Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Bumbles

Tigerlily1 said:


> Got the Keepall 50b and Pochette voyage today! Both pieces are gorgeous. Love this collection!


I love the watercolour! It’s so gorgeous!!!    Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## travelbliss

Congrats to all those who were lucky enough to get their pastel WC pieces !!  They are truly pieces of art.  I will be seriously crushed if none of my requests go thru.... feeling a bit jelly ...


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> I  Malaysia. One of my favourite countries.


Oh I’m very happy to know that


----------



## 23adeline

LV2 said:


> Congrats @23adeline  Beautiful watercolour pieces   Which one is your favourite?


Thanks LV2! I love all my 4 pieces from WC 2021, and love the light blue canvas keepall xs the most


----------



## despair

MyBelongs to Louis said:


>



Am I alone in feeling that the RTW ended up looking a bit... much? Also, the real-life photos of the RTW collection somehow makes it look more garish than I thought they would be - it's near Harley Quinn levels for me at this point for some of the busier pieces. Haha...


----------



## despair

The delivery is here! It's a really gorgeous print but I'm already feeling stressed about the white leather trim... Haha. It is a big tote but OK for a guy of my size (I'm 1.8m tall). Side note the snap on pocket is so big it's essentially a pouch on its own. I think it's quite "value for money" given than you can almost use it like a pochette voyage (no width to it so it's a slim pouch). The strap is really just a plain nylon strap with Louis Vuitton on it so I guess there's that. Probably gonna keep this one and that means no other watercolor purchases already!


----------



## BettyLouboo

despair said:


> The delivery is here! It's a really gorgeous print but I'm already feeling stressed about the white leather trim... Haha. It is a big tote but OK for a guy of my size (I'm 1.8m tall). Side note the snap on pocket is so big it's essentially a pouch on its own. I think it's quite "value for money" given than you can almost use it like a pochette voyage (no width to it so it's a slim pouch). The strap is really just a plain nylon strap with Louis Vuitton on it so I guess there's that. Probably gonna keep this one and that means no other watercolor purchases already!



Wowsers, it's a lot bigger than I imagined!Gorgeous print  The pouch really is a nice surprise-  2 in 1 beauty!


----------



## despair

The stole is also a thing of beauty. Love it but not sure how I can use it unless we have a chance to travel in the spring (of 2022 or beyond? Who knows).


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> The delivery is here! It's a really gorgeous print but I'm already feeling stressed about the white leather trim... Haha. It is a big tote but OK for a guy of my size (I'm 1.8m tall). Side note the snap on pocket is so big it's essentially a pouch on its own. I think it's quite "value for money" given than you can almost use it like a pochette voyage (no width to it so it's a slim pouch). The strap is really just a plain nylon strap with Louis Vuitton on it so I guess there's that. Probably gonna keep this one and that means no other watercolor purchases already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040109
> 
> View attachment 5040110
> View attachment 5040111
> View attachment 5040112


Modelling pics pls...It’s beautiful and I know it’s a big tote, that’s why I don’t buy it but I wonder how big it is


----------



## despair

Long video but this guy bought a bunch of items from the collection - both pocket organizers, the keepall XS, the pochette voyage and the keepall BC. Thought some of you might be interested to see more footage of these upcoming pieces!


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> The delivery is here! It's a really gorgeous print but I'm already feeling stressed about the white leather trim... Haha. It is a big tote but OK for a guy of my size (I'm 1.8m tall). Side note the snap on pocket is so big it's essentially a pouch on its own. I think it's quite "value for money" given than you can almost use it like a pochette voyage (no width to it so it's a slim pouch). The strap is really just a plain nylon strap with Louis Vuitton on it so I guess there's that. Probably gonna keep this one and that means no other watercolor purchases already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040109
> 
> View attachment 5040110
> View attachment 5040111
> View attachment 5040112



It’s a gorgeous bag . I see they decided to use the original print they had for the PV for the slim pouch.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Long video but this guy bought a bunch of items from the collection - both pocket organizers, the keepall XS, the pochette voyage and the keepall BC. Thought some of you might be interested to see more footage of these upcoming pieces!



What do you think of the wc po @bigverne28 looks not bad aye? It’s growing on me


----------



## bigverne28

Bumbles said:


> What do you think of the wc po @bigverne28 looks not bad aye? It’s growing on me


Looking at the video I preferred the blue. Lol!


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> It’s a gorgeous bag . I see they decided to use the original print they had for the PV for the slim pouch.
> View attachment 5040253


Yes and I actually preferred this original layout! It's a lovely bag but it's also a BIG tote. I think about the size of the Neverfull GM? But without the possibility of carrying on the shoulder without using the strap. I am still leaning towards keeping it but at this size it will limit usage.


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> Looking at the video I preferred the blue. Lol!


Also the glazing on the blue PO is blue whilst the multicolor has a white glazing, which is going to be more problematic when actually using the piece...


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> Also the glazing on the blue PO is blue whilst the multicolor has a white glazing, which is going to be more problematic when actually using the piece...


I agree. I saw that too!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> What do you think of the wc po @bigverne28 looks not bad aye? It’s growing on me





bigverne28 said:


> Looking at the video I preferred the blue. Lol!


The blue watercolor print is really very beautiful! 
After watching the video , I think the shoulder pad is missing from my blue wc keepall xs , I must search the inside of the bag later


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> The blue watercolor print is really very beautiful!
> After watching the video , I think the shoulder pad is missing from my blue wc keepall xs , I must search the inside of the bag later


Oh no! I hope you find it!


----------



## south-of-france

Oh no mine came with one!


----------



## gagabag

despair said:


> The stole is also a thing of beauty. Love it but not sure how I can use it unless we have a chance to travel in the spring (of 2022 or beyond? Who knows).
> View attachment 5040129


Oooh mine has just shipped!
What did you think of the cotton material?


----------



## despair

gagabag said:


> Oooh mine has just shipped!
> What did you think of the cotton material?


It's not going to be protective against the cold but it's also my first piece of LV clothing (per se) so I can't really judge... Should work pretty well in mild temperatures I think? Not very usable in tropical climes like Singapore for sure


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> Yes and I actually preferred this original layout! It's a lovely bag but it's also a BIG tote. I think about the size of the Neverfull GM? But without the possibility of carrying on the shoulder without using the strap. I am still leaning towards keeping it but at this size it will limit usage.


Wow! It's that big. It seemed so much smaller (MM size) from all the images I've seen.


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Modelling pics pls...It’s beautiful and I know it’s a big tote, that’s why I don’t buy it but I wonder how big it is


I realised there's no good way of taking a photo of myself at home, having no "real" full length mirrors and no one else being home today. So I tried my best. Haha. 




I have my doubts of it working well as a crossbody but it's good to have a shoulder carry option even if it's not elegant, given how much this tote can fit!


----------



## gagabag

despair said:


> I realised there's no good way of taking a photo of myself at home, having no "real" full length mirrors and no one else being home today. So I tried my best. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 5040310
> 
> 
> I have my doubts of it working well as a crossbody but it's good to have a shoulder carry option even if it's not elegant, given how much this tote can fit!
> 
> View attachment 5040311


I think you can totally rock it! Looks good on you!


----------



## Tigerlily1

bigverne28 said:


> Looking at the video I preferred the blue. Lol!


I saw some of the blue canvas pieces in the store and it’s even prettier than the pictures! I liked the multi-colour just a tiny bit more, but I will need to get something in the blue as well. It’s too gorgeous to pass up


----------



## gagabag

Is anyone getting the dopp kit bag? That video above posted by @MyBelongs to Louis is so enticing  No idea what to use it for though as I’m staying put for another year


----------



## bigverne28

gagabag said:


> Is anyone getting the dopp kit bag? That video above posted by @MyBelongs to Louis is so enticing  No idea what to use it for though as I’m staying put for another year


I think the dopp kit bag has the best mix of print from the MC pieces. It's absolutely gorgeous. Shame I have no use for it.


----------



## ekurutz89

Congrats to all who were able to get their hands on these pieces, they are beautiful!  I’m hoping I am able to get at least one item, but the odds don’t seem to be in my favor!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Oh no! I hope you find it!


I found it, it’s inside the bag. For the leather wc keepall xs, the shoulder pad was fixed when I received the bag, so I didn’t expect it not fixed , I thought this version is without shoulder pad


----------



## lifecity

Any body watching the zoom presentation live for watercolor from paris?


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> I realised there's no good way of taking a photo of myself at home, having no "real" full length mirrors and no one else being home today. So I tried my best. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 5040310
> 
> 
> I have my doubts of it working well as a crossbody but it's good to have a shoulder carry option even if it's not elegant, given how much this tote can fit!
> 
> View attachment 5040311


Thanks for the photos! you did well, now I can imagine the size of the tote


----------



## 23adeline

south-of-france said:


> Oh no mine came with one!


I found it inside the bag  but I think I’m not going to fix it, I’m too lazy to remove the strap button


----------



## mosh_2k7

Congratulations to everyone who managed to secure pieces from this collection!

I didn’t order the dopp kit because the look book didn’t have a proper photo of it! When i saw a proper photo of it, I instantly wanted it! But by then it was completely sold out 

Did anyone secure the embroidery face mask and the flask?


----------



## ekurutz89

Looks like my luck has turned around!  I have the option to get either the pochette voyage or the tote. Which would you go with ?


----------



## ekurutz89

ekurutz89 said:


> Looks like my luck has turned around!  I have the option to get either the pochette voyage or the tote. Which would you go with ?


Well I had to pull the trigger quickly so I chose the tote , as I feel like the added pouch that comes with it fulfills my desire for the pochette. Also was able to get a pocket organizer too!


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Is anyone getting the dopp kit bag? That video above posted by @MyBelongs to Louis is so enticing  No idea what to use it for though as I’m staying put for another year





bigverne28 said:


> I think the dopp kit bag has the best mix of print from the MC pieces. It's absolutely gorgeous. Shame I have no use for it.


I am also wondering if I should try to get one!


----------



## M_Butterfly

despair said:


> I realised there's no good way of taking a photo of myself at home, having no "real" full length mirrors and no one else being home today. So I tried my best. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 5040310
> 
> 
> I have my doubts of it working well as a crossbody but it's good to have a shoulder carry option even if it's not elegant, given how much this tote can fit!
> 
> View attachment 5040311


Fantastic. This reminds me the old Sac Weekendner or something like that. Really pretty


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I am also wondering if I should try to get one!


Omg lmao! I thought the Dopp kit was the perfect little thing to get in the watercolor multicolor, but I was trying to figure out if I’d actually be able to use it. I was just getting ready to go to work, and I suddenly realized that I’ve been using one of these every single day since the beginning of the pandemic to put my handbag and little things in! It didn’t register that this was so similar, because mine is actually meant for running gear. I used to be a runner and this was a prize from my first 50 mile race win! The structure is exactly the same! I grab the handle or sling it over my shoulder. I think the handle of the Dopp kit may be a little smaller, but I can always attach a slightly larger removable one. I am sold!!! Now to get one


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> The delivery is here! It's a really gorgeous print but I'm already feeling stressed about the white leather trim... Haha. It is a big tote but OK for a guy of my size (I'm 1.8m tall). Side note the snap on pocket is so big it's essentially a pouch on its own. I think it's quite "value for money" given than you can almost use it like a pochette voyage (no width to it so it's a slim pouch). The strap is really just a plain nylon strap with Louis Vuitton on it so I guess there's that. Probably gonna keep this one and that means no other watercolor purchases already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040109
> 
> View attachment 5040110
> View attachment 5040111
> View attachment 5040112



So lucky !!  I forgot about the extra pouch included with the bag !!!!!!  I'm stunned with jealousy....


----------



## bigverne28

nicole0612 said:


> Omg lmao! I thought the Dopp kit was the perfect little thing to get in the watercolor multicolor, but I was trying to figure out if I’d actually be able to use it. I was just getting ready to go to work, and I suddenly realized that I’ve been using one of these every single day since the beginning of the pandemic to put my handbag and little things in! It didn’t register that this was so similar, because mine is actually meant for running gear. I used to be a runner and this was a prize from my first 50 mile race win! The structure is exactly the same! I grab the handle or sling it over my shoulder. I think the handle of the Dopp kit may be a little smaller, but I can always attach a slightly larger removable one. I am sold!!! Now to get one


Good luck! Hope you manage to get one.


----------



## nicole0612

My SA says Dopp kit is available for order in USA 4/2. I hope I can get it


----------



## nicole0612

bigverne28 said:


> Good luck! Hope you manage to get one.


Thank you!! I am so excited...because now I am excited to get it. You know when you want something but you don’t know if it will work? Now I have convinced myself!


----------



## bigverne28

nicole0612 said:


> My SA says Dopp kit is available for order in USA 4/2. I hope I can get it


Great news! I guess it’ll be your first call on Friday. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## kimmiesue

nicole0612 said:


> Omg lmao! I thought the Dopp kit was the perfect little thing to get in the watercolor multicolor, but I was trying to figure out if I’d actually be able to use it. I was just getting ready to go to work, and I suddenly realized that I’ve been using one of these every single day since the beginning of the pandemic to put my handbag and little things in! It didn’t register that this was so similar, because mine is actually meant for running gear. I used to be a runner and this was a prize from my first 50 mile race win! The structure is exactly the same! I grab the handle or sling it over my shoulder. I think the handle of the Dopp kit may be a little smaller, but I can always attach a slightly larger removable one. I am sold!!! Now to get one


50 miles! That’s amazing!!


----------



## Bumbles

nicole0612 said:


> Omg lmao! I thought the Dopp kit was the perfect little thing to get in the watercolor multicolor, but I was trying to figure out if I’d actually be able to use it. I was just getting ready to go to work, and I suddenly realized that I’ve been using one of these every single day since the beginning of the pandemic to put my handbag and little things in! It didn’t register that this was so similar, because mine is actually meant for running gear. I used to be a runner and this was a prize from my first 50 mile race win! The structure is exactly the same! I grab the handle or sling it over my shoulder. I think the handle of the Dopp kit may be a little smaller, but I can always attach a slightly larger removable one. I am sold!!! Now to get one


Yes sounds like a fantastic idea. Will look so amazing when you use it. Perfect. Done deal! I’m already sold for you so hurry and grab it before it’s gone


----------



## Bumbles

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!! I am so excited...because now I am excited to get it. You know when you want something but you don’t know if it will work? Now I have convinced myself!


Yes I know that feeling too! Convincing ones self hahaha


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I picked up the mules yesterday. The colors are so much prettier in person!


----------



## mosh_2k7

ekurutz89 said:


> Well I had to pull the trigger quickly so I chose the tote , as I feel like the added pouch that comes with it fulfills my desire for the pochette. Also was able to get a pocket organizer too!



Awesome! Congratulations  Did you order it online? I managed to get the Dopp kit, keepall bag charm and the card holder. The tote and the keepall was showing unavailable  Surprised that the flask, puzzle and face masks were not listed online!


----------



## mosh_2k7

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I picked up the mules yesterday. The colors are so much prettier in person!
> 
> View attachment 5041112
> View attachment 5041113



Wow! Those look gorgeous! I really wish they did these in the Honolulu version, like with the pastel collection!


----------



## nicole0612

In case anyone needs the item number:
Dopp kit m80500


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> I am also wondering if I should try to get one!


IKR?! I’m trying to justify getting it to use as a lunch bag - to fit my water bottle, fruits, and sandwich


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> IKR?! I’m trying to justify getting it to use as a lunch bag - to fit my water bottle, fruits, and sandwich


Yes! This would be the most chic lunchbox ever!!


----------



## gagabag

I am very happy with the postie who delivered this before the long weekend  Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> IKR?! I’m trying to justify getting it to use as a lunch bag - to fit my water bottle, fruits, and sandwich


Lol life is short and we got to make ourself happy!! if you like it then I say go for it. As long as you have a use then why not! I’m on the list for the mc PV and I don’t know how I’m going to use it.


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

Second wave is now live in the US and everything is already pretty much sold out.


----------



## Kilowhiskey111

BeautheFrenchie said:


> Second wave is now live in the US and everything is already pretty much sold out.


I wanted the watercolor tote and was told it was sold out presale 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gheaden

Gonna hit a few stores tomorrow, luckily in NYC and items I want aren’t supposed to be presold


----------



## bbkctpf

just went through some of the wave 2 collection. I see in stock:

scarf
Toiletry
Pocket organizer
Bumbag
Tote (blue one)
Keepall xs (blue one)
bag charm
Dopp kit
Bucket hat

lots of damage today!  Happy shopping all.


----------



## bbkctpf

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> I wanted the watercolor tote and was told it was sold out presale 2 weeks ago.


Didn’t see this online just now but saw the blue one.


----------



## bbkctpf

I was able to get the items I wanted!

Toiletry
Pocket organizer
Key charm 

Still unsure if I should get the scarf tho


----------



## mosh_2k7

The Dopp kit is currently showing as available on the UK LV site. If anyone is interested  Hurry


bbkctpf said:


> I was able to get the items I wanted!
> 
> Toiletry
> Pocket organizer
> Key charm
> 
> Still unsure if I should get the scarf tho



Congratulations! If in doubt, just buy it. As you can always return it. Better than it getting sold out and then you want it!


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> The Dopp kit is currently showing as available on the UK LV site. If anyone is interested  Hurry
> 
> 
> Congratulations! If in doubt, just buy it. As you can always return it. Better than it getting sold out and then you want it!


Thanks! But I think LV just cancelled my order  I forgot about the bag limits. I no longer see this order in my history


----------



## Bumbles

Tigerlily1 said:


> Got the Keepall 50b and Pochette voyage today! Both pieces are gorgeous. Love this collection!


These are gorgeous! Great pic. Can I ask is the base hard on the pochette voyage? I think it’s got a hard base compared to the tolietry 26 that doesn’t? Also are both pieces MIF? Also is the blue inside the pochette voyage a fabric lining? Do you think it will get dirty easily? Or more the white canvas outside? Thanks so much! Congrats and enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## mosh_2k7

bbkctpf said:


> Thanks! But I think LV just cancelled my order  I forgot about the bag limits. I no longer see this order in my history



Sorry to hear that! Whats the bag limit? Do you have an SA or CA? They should be able to help you out.


----------



## despair

Oh forgot to mention that my watercolor tote GM is made in Spain, which is the first item I've ever gotten from LV that was a made in Spain piece.


----------



## merc_g

I’m so bummed I missed everything. I couldn’t stay up to stalk.
Does anyone have any intel on the Zippy? I didn’t see it on the site and have only seen it posted on IG’s of CA’s in Japan.


----------



## BettyLouboo

merc_g said:


> I’m so bummed I missed everything. I couldn’t stay up to stalk.
> Does anyone have any intel on the Zippy? I didn’t see it on the site and have only seen it posted on IG’s of CA’s in Japan.


I was wondering the same thing. I really want this too. I thought it was supposed to be a USA exclusive but it must be a Japan or Asia exclusive. Intel had it wrong lol


----------



## ekurutz89

I’m wondering the same as well. I really wanted this piece, but it wasn’t included in the lookbook and I don’t see it posted online.

when I gave my CA the product code a few weeks ago she was able to look it up in the system though, so maybe there’s hope.


----------



## merc_g

BettyLouboo said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I really want this too. I thought it was supposed to be a USA exclusive but it must be a Japan or Asia exclusive. Intel had it wrong lol



Agreed! Everyone else gets the awesome stuff. And if I had known that it might not be here, I would’ve set my sights on another piece. Ah well, it wasn’t meant to be, I suppose.


----------



## merc_g

ekurutz89 said:


> I’m wondering the same as well. I really wanted this piece, but it wasn’t included in the lookbook and I don’t see it posted online.
> 
> when I gave my CA the product code a few weeks ago she was able to look it up in the system though, so maybe there’s hope.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## BeautheFrenchie

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> I wanted the watercolor tote and was told it was sold out presale 2 weeks ago.


How can this be when there’s supposably no presale of canvas items?


----------



## merc_g

BeautheFrenchie said:


> How can this be when there’s supposably no presale of canvas items?



My thoughts exactly. I’ve seen SO many CA posts that says the pieces were sold on preorder. Ummm, how? When so many of us were told we couldn’t preorder canvas items. It’s extremely frustrating!


----------



## BettyLouboo

I've been stalking and refreshing the website since it went live with no luck. I lost one as I checked out at 6:15am. At this point, it's just sheer luck via online hunt. I tried calling 8 different boutiques right when they opened. They all say even if the stock shows availability, they are" sold out" because those items are on hold for their own local VIPs.


----------



## travelbliss

BettyLouboo said:


> I've been stalking and refreshing the website since it went live with no luck. I lost one as I checked out at 6:15am. At this point, I think I have little to no chance at scoring any canvas pieces. It's just sheer luck via online hunt. I just tried calling 8 different boutiques right when they opened. They all say even if the stock shows availability, they are" sold out" because those items are on hold for their own local VIPs.  How is placing a hold on those items any different than pre-ordering? I just feel sorry for people actually going in-store after looking at store availability searches. I was only lucky enough to have direct phone numbers to the boutique to even know.



I have felt your frustration before, but don't lose hope.   When the Clouds pieces (which were more limited than this) went live,  most of the items didn't even make it to the website,  but keep checking back in the next few weeks, as I managed to luck out one night browsing and there were a few Clouds pieces just waiting to be "added to bag",  (hence the Brazza wallet in my avatar).  Put what you want in your "favorites" then just keep checking.  Which WC piece were u interested in ?


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> The Dopp kit is currently showing as available on the UK LV site. If anyone is interested  Hurry
> 
> 
> Congratulations! If in doubt, just buy it. As you can always return it. Better than it getting sold out and then you want it!


u and I rationalize the same way !!


----------



## mosh_2k7

My order for the Dopp kit got cancelled today  I ordered it within 5minutes of the online launch! I was told it was due to a payment technical issue. Its happened to so many people!


----------



## gheaden

My one piece from the collection.


----------



## BettyLouboo

@travelbliss Thanks!! Omg just lucked out after using a “chance” card that I had saved for “no luck” emergencies like these  Feels like I won the lotto! Can’t wait for them to arrive!


----------



## BettyLouboo

merc_g said:


> Agreed! Everyone else gets the awesome stuff. And if I had known that it might not be here, I would’ve set my sights on another piece. Ah well, it wasn’t meant to be, I suppose.


I inquired about it to CS earlier and she said even when she puts in the style code it shows the zippy vertical Wallet as a product item but it’s unavailable for the US market. Major bummer.


----------



## gheaden

Yes, went to a few places in NYC and saw people had pre-orders and left deposits. Extremely frustrated, I can't even get someone one the phone at other stores.


----------



## mosh_2k7

Does anyone know where i can order this face mask from? I can’t see it listed on the UK site


----------



## BettyLouboo

gheaden said:


> Yes, went to a few places in NYC and saw people had pre-orders and left deposits. Extremely frustrated, I can't even get someone one the phone at other stores.


Have you gone to Herald square? They aren’t picking up the phones. Before my luck came though I contemplated going there this morning. I usually avoid midtown but considering that it’s usually tourists and there are hardly any now, you could have some luck.

Try connecting to Macy’s ‘curbside pick-up’ and have them transfer your call to see if they pick up.


----------



## gheaden

BettyLouboo said:


> Have you gone to Herald square? They aren’t picking up the phones. Before my luck came though I contemplated going there this morning. I usually avoid midtown but considering that it’s usually tourists and there are hardly any now, you could have some luck.
> 
> Try connecting to Macy’s ‘curbside pick-up’ and have them transfer your call to see if they pick up.


I went this AM, that’s one of the store where someone’s card was charged, they had it on file.


----------



## ekurutz89

Just went to LV to go pick up the multicolor tote and pocket organizer that I ordered through my CA and paid the deposit on. When I arrived at the store they had no record of the items that I had ordered, and weren’t able to rectify the issue because the CA was off.

I left empty handed, wasted an hour driving , and wondering if the items I order were put out on the floor and sold. Not a great customer experience LV.


----------



## BettyLouboo

ekurutz89 said:


> Just went to LV to go pick up the multicolor tote and pocket organizer that I ordered through my CA and paid the deposit on. When I arrived at the store they had no record of the items that I had ordered, and weren’t able to rectify the issue because the CA was off.
> 
> I left empty handed, wasted an hour driving , and wondering if the items I order were put out on the floor and sold. Not a great customer experience LV.


Unbelievable.   That’s terrible, a deposit was paid and even if your CA was off she should’ve given you the courtesy of updating or informing you on the status, especially if you have to drive an hour for pick-up. Sorry you drove for nothing


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Does anyone know where i can order this face mask from? I can’t see it listed on the UK site


If price is no object, the reseller site Buyma has it.
https://www.buyma.us/items/7a9ed218...MIm73K17Hg7wIVM_C1Ch0gCAugEAQYASABEgL2D_D_BwE


----------



## ekurutz89

ekurutz89 said:


> Just went to LV to go pick up the multicolor tote and pocket organizer that I ordered through my CA and paid the deposit on. When I arrived at the store they had no record of the items that I had ordered, and weren’t able to rectify the issue because the CA was off.
> 
> I left empty handed, wasted an hour driving , and wondering if the items I order were put out on the floor and sold. Not a great customer experience LV.


Thankfully the issue has been resolved!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> I have felt your frustration before, but don't lose hope.   When the Clouds pieces (which were more limited than this) went live,  most of the items didn't even make it to the website,  but keep checking back in the next few weeks, as I managed to luck out one night browsing and there were a few Clouds pieces just waiting to be "added to bag",  (hence the Brazza wallet in my avatar).  Put what you want in your "favorites" then just keep checking.  Which WC piece were u interested in ?


Your clouds avatar is so pretty and you’re so lucky to have grabbed something from this collection. I miss out for being too slow and late to the party!!! Hahaha I checked with CA and they said this capsule wc is pretty limited too. Do you think the clouds are as more useful exclusive and harder to find? Both are just so pretty and gorgeous in their own right!!


----------



## Bumbles

BettyLouboo said:


> @travelbliss Thanks!! Omg just lucked out after using a “chance” card that I had saved for “no luck” emergencies like these  Feels like I won the lotto! Can’t wait for them to arrive!


Did you get the zippy wallet? Anything else?? Congrats and can’t wait to see your reveal!


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> Sorry to hear that! Whats the bag limit? Do you have an SA or CA? They should be able to help you out.



Haha I’m not a VIP so if an item did trickle in I’m sure it won’t go to me. Buttttt I did call CS and all my orders are good!  So happy. Can’t wait to see it all.


mosh_2k7 said:


> My order for the Dopp kit got cancelled today  I ordered it within 5minutes of the online launch! I was told it was due to a payment technical issue. Its happened to so many people!



Nooooo. That’s such a bummer I hope it randomly comes back online.



ekurutz89 said:


> Just went to LV to go pick up the multicolor tote and pocket organizer that I ordered through my CA and paid the deposit on. When I arrived at the store they had no record of the items that I had ordered, and weren’t able to rectify the issue because the CA was off.
> 
> I left empty handed, wasted an hour driving , and wondering if the items I order were put out on the floor and sold. Not a great customer experience LV.


Leaving empty handed sucks!  But glad it was fixed. Can’t wait to see the items!

I was able to get the PV (which I keep calling the toiletry by mistake), key charm, keepall xs, stole, Po!  A part of me hopes I don’t like everything haha
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## TraceySH

My selections from the collection. I passed on the little charm but it was cute!


----------



## Amays4759

Hey, First time poster. Was able to snag the only PO that they had in the Westchester mall (NY). I was first in line with an appointment I made weeks ago. I had contacted a sales associate at almost every city store yesterday/the day before via instagram and they all confirmed items were stashed away for VIC or there was one item available for the floor. So basically you had to be in the store soon as it opened and hoped the one item was put on the floor. Or have an SA who was willing to put things aside for you. When I got inside the store, the pocket organizer wasnt on the floor the SA had to go in the back and was going back and forth with another SA who was trying to stash it away for a client. Needless to say I got the pocket organizer. Pretty pleased being that this is my first capsule collection. Saw the mention of the white glazing and it possibly getting dirty but they didnt receive the blue organizer which has blue glazing. Its ok this one is the one I really wanted and things are meant to be worn. Any opinions on if I should heat stamp my initials?


----------



## despair

Amays4759 said:


> Hey, First time poster. Was able to snag the only PO that they had in the Westchester mall (NY). I was first in line with an appointment I made weeks ago. I had contacted a sales associate at almost every city store yesterday/the day before via instagram and they all confirmed items were stashed away for VIC or there was one item available for the floor. So basically you had to be in the store soon as it opened and hoped the one item was put on the floor. Or have an SA who was willing to put things aside for you. When I got inside the store, the pocket organizer wasnt on the floor the SA had to go in the back and was going back and forth with another SA who was trying to stash it away for a client. Needless to say I got the pocket organizer. Pretty pleased being that this is my first capsule collection. Saw the mentioned of the white glazing and it possibly getting dirty but they didnt receive the blue organizer. Its ok this one is the one I really wanted and things are meant to be worn. Any opinions on if I should heat stamp my initials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043287


Congrats on the purchase! If you are ever thinking of reselling your items then you should not heatstamp your initials as it will lower resale value. I also find that the heatstamp doesn't seem last that long on the textured leather of the SLGs.


----------



## ekurutz89

TraceySH said:


> My selections from the collection. I passed on the little charm but it was cute!


Great choices! I am on the fence on the sweatshirt. What was your reaction when you saw it in person?


----------



## ekurutz89

ekurutz89 said:


> Just went to LV to go pick up the multicolor tote and pocket organizer that I ordered through my CA and paid the deposit on. When I arrived at the store they had no record of the items that I had ordered, and weren’t able to rectify the issue.


----------



## Bumbles

TraceySH said:


> My selections from the collection. I passed on the little charm but it was cute!


Gorgeous items and all so pretty!


----------



## ekurutz89

Some pics of the keepall charm. I think it’s very cool, but not the most practical.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Amays4759 said:


> Any opinions on if I should heat stamp my initials?


Firstly, welcome as a first time poster  Secondly, congrats on scoring one - Total envy  That’s the one item I couldn’t get today (still trying) 

Most people usually heat stamp the initials above the “Louis Vuitton” stamp on the pocket organizer or on the lower left corner of the left flap.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Bumbles said:


> Did you get the zippy wallet? Anything else?? Congrats and can’t wait to see your reveal!


No zippy vertical. I don’t think it’s available for the US market. Couldn’t score the SLGs but I was able to get 2 bags from the collection


----------



## Amays4759

despair said:


> Congrats on the purchase! If you are ever thinking of reselling your items then you should not heatstamp your initials as it will lower resale value. I also find that the heatstamp doesn't seem last that long on the textured leather of the SLGs.



Ah! Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

BettyLouboo said:


> No zippy vertical. I don’t think it’s available for the US market. Couldn’t score the SLGs but I was able to get 2 bags from the collection


 Nice what did you get?


----------



## Amays4759

BettyLouboo said:


> Firstly, welcome as a first time poster  Secondly, congrats on scoring one - Total envy  That’s the one item I couldn’t get today (still trying)
> 
> Most people usually heat stamp the initials above the “Louis Vuitton” stamp on the pocket organizer or on the lower left corner of the left flap.



I think its so unfair there was no preorder and people still couldn't get the items they wanted due to SAs hiding things. So many stores are still showing available on the website (a good bulk of them being Saks/NM) I would try calling tomorrow to see if the PO was passed on by the clients they were being held for.


----------



## gheaden

You saved me a trip, glad u purchased


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Still waiting for the multicolor items to arrive... Pocket organizer, pencil case, and earphones case


----------



## amrx87

I was able to get my bumbag! I used my cousins CA out in San Diego- amazing customer service. I can’t wait to get it in the mail!!!


----------



## BettyLouboo

niceguyKBOS said:


> Still waiting for the multicolor items to arrive... Pocket organizer, pencil case, and earphones case


Looks awesome! Not that bag size is gender specific or anything but I honestly think the city keepall size looks a lot better on guys than the XS size with handles.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Bumbles said:


> Nice what did you get?


Discovery Bumbag & XS keepall canvas


----------



## niceguyKBOS

BettyLouboo said:


> Looks awesome! Not that bag size is gender specific or anything but I honestly think the city keepall size looks a lot better on guys than the XS size with handles.


The XS is just too small to really be functional on guys imo. With the city keepall I can easily fit snacks, water, towel, wallet, camera, gopro and accessaries for a bike ride. The XS is a great fashion symbol though!


----------



## merc_g

BettyLouboo said:


> I inquired about it to CS earlier and she said even when she puts in the style code it shows the zippy vertical Wallet as a product item but it’s unavailable for the US market. Major bummer.



Well that’s super disappointing!


----------



## merc_g

Amays4759 said:


> Hey, First time poster. Was able to snag the only PO that they had in the Westchester mall (NY). I was first in line with an appointment I made weeks ago. I had contacted a sales associate at almost every city store yesterday/the day before via instagram and they all confirmed items were stashed away for VIC or there was one item available for the floor. So basically you had to be in the store soon as it opened and hoped the one item was put on the floor. Or have an SA who was willing to put things aside for you. When I got inside the store, the pocket organizer wasnt on the floor the SA had to go in the back and was going back and forth with another SA who was trying to stash it away for a client. Needless to say I got the pocket organizer. Pretty pleased being that this is my first capsule collection. Saw the mention of the white glazing and it possibly getting dirty but they didnt receive the blue organizer which has blue glazing. Its ok this one is the one I really wanted and things are meant to be worn. Any opinions on if I should heat stamp my initials?
> 
> View attachment 5043287



It’s beautiful - congrats!!


----------



## merc_g

I was able to score the multicolor tote through a CA on Instagram in Beverly Hills on a complete impulse! I hope I don’t regret it, it’s the most money I’ve spent on any one piece and now I’m thinking of all the things I could have bought instead. And since we don’t have an LV at Saks near me, I think I’m out of luck if I don’t love it. Ugh, I wish I could have just gotten the pocket organizer and had been satisfied.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

merc_g said:


> I was able to score the multicolor tote through a CA on Instagram in Beverly Hills on a complete impulse! I hope I don’t regret it, it’s the most money I’ve spent on any one piece and now I’m thinking of all the things I could have bought instead. And since we don’t have an LV at Saks near me, I think I’m out of luck if I don’t love it. Ugh, I wish I could have just gotten the pocket organizer and had been satisfied.


Can‘t you return it if you don’t like it?


----------



## Bumbles

amrx87 said:


> I was able to get my bumbag! I used my cousins CA out in San Diego- amazing customer service. I can’t wait to get it in the mail!!!


The bumbag is amazing! Can’t wait to see yours and what fits inside! Yay


----------



## merc_g

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can‘t you return it if you don’t like it?



I purchased it from Saks and the only Saks in my part of the state doesn’t have a LV in it. Maybe I can send it back to the store I purchased it from? I’m not sure how it would work.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

merc_g said:


> I purchased it from Saks and the only Saks in my part of the state doesn’t have a LV in it. Maybe I can send it back to the store I purchased it from? I’m not sure how it would work.


I would think the return policy would be the same and you can send it back for a refund. It would be a shame to keep a bag that expensive if you don’t like it.....


----------



## TraceySH

ekurutz89 said:


> Great choices! I am on the fence on the sweatshirt. What was your reaction when you saw it in person?


Love love love. It fits perfectly!!!


----------



## merc_g

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would think the return policy would be the same and you can send it back for a refund. It would be a shame to keep a bag that expensive if you don’t like it.....



I do hope so. I guess I’ll find out when it gets here if I don’t like it. I just hadn’t thought about the fact that there weren’t any locations near me that I could take it back to until after I’d made the purchase.


----------



## Kilowhiskey111

merc_g said:


> I was able to score the multicolor tote through a CA on Instagram in Beverly Hills on a complete impulse! I hope I don’t regret it, it’s the most money I’ve spent on any one piece and now I’m thinking of all the things I could have bought instead. And since we don’t have an LV at Saks near me, I think I’m out of luck if I don’t love it. Ugh, I wish I could have just gotten the pocket organizer and had been satisfied.


Lucky! Such a beautiful bag. Is it similar to the neverfull?


----------



## bbkctpf

Amays4759 said:


> Hey, First time poster. Was able to snag the only PO that they had in the Westchester mall (NY). I was first in line with an appointment I made weeks ago. I had contacted a sales associate at almost every city store yesterday/the day before via instagram and they all confirmed items were stashed away for VIC or there was one item available for the floor. So basically you had to be in the store soon as it opened and hoped the one item was put on the floor. Or have an SA who was willing to put things aside for you. When I got inside the store, the pocket organizer wasnt on the floor the SA had to go in the back and was going back and forth with another SA who was trying to stash it away for a client. Needless to say I got the pocket organizer. Pretty pleased being that this is my first capsule collection. Saw the mention of the white glazing and it possibly getting dirty but they didnt receive the blue organizer which has blue glazing. Its ok this one is the one I really wanted and things are meant to be worn. Any opinions on if I should heat stamp my initials?
> 
> View attachment 5043287



congrats! Glad u were able to get it and not have it hidden away. 



ekurutz89 said:


> Some pics of the keepall charm. I think it’s very cool, but not the most practical.
> 
> View attachment 5043300
> View attachment 5043301


I’m excited to see this in person!  What does it fit?


----------



## MissV

ekurutz89 said:


> Just went to LV to go pick up the multicolor tote and pocket organizer that I ordered through my CA and paid the deposit on. When I arrived at the store they had no record of the items that I had ordered, and weren’t able to rectify the issue because the CA was off.
> 
> I left empty handed, wasted an hour driving , and wondering if the items I order were put out on the floor and sold. Not a great customer experience LV.




I had a deposit taken for the Horizon over a month ago to find out it's not ordable sooooo now I'm just waiting for my deposit to be refunded.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I was just thinking about these today! Are they comfy? Good quality? 





coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I picked up the mules yesterday. The colors are so much prettier in person!
> 
> View attachment 5041112
> View attachment 5041113


----------



## despair

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> Lucky! Such a beautiful bag. Is it similar to the neverfull?


In terms of capacity and structure yes, but the tote cannot be shoulder carried like the NF. Also the pocket pouch is almost twice the size of the NF pouch (no eyelet and wristlet though).


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Was the towel canceled? I can’t find on the us website.


----------



## despair

What's everybody's thoughts on the perfume travel case? It's available at all the boutiques locally but not online, and I'm really wondering if I should look at getting one more piece from the collection...


----------



## despair

monet_notthepainter said:


> Was the towel canceled? I can’t find on the us website.


It's on the AP website but not available to order, so I'm guessing it may just not be available in the US like the zippy wallet vertical.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

merc_g said:


> I do hope so. I guess I’ll find out when it gets here if I don’t like it. I just hadn’t thought about the fact that there weren’t any locations near me that I could take it back to until after I’d made the purchase.


I hope you love it and decide to keep it! Let me know what you think since this bag is on my wish list...


----------



## cielopark

Got mine after 3days of ordering from my SA. For me this is the most beautiful print. Love the navy blue.


----------



## gagabag

ekurutz89 said:


> Some pics of the keepall charm. I think it’s very cool, but not the most practical.
> 
> View attachment 5043300
> View attachment 5043301


So cute! Do you know what fits?


----------



## south-of-france

cielopark said:


> Got mine after 3days of ordering from my SA. For me this is the most beautiful print. Love the navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043570



Yay twins! Congrats! Isn’t it darling?


----------



## despair

So curious. I chanced upon this IG post:


And I asked if the multicolor and blue watercolor totes are the same size because in the photos they look the same. Yet it only shows up as a separate SKU with a different name and sizing on the AP website. And it's S$400 cheaper! 

I wonder if the LV website is so screwed up that I can get a blue tote in the same size for less hahaha 

https://ap.louisvuitton.com/eng-sg/products/tote-pm-monogram-other-nvprod2810038v url for reference!


----------



## mosh_2k7

despair said:


> What's everybody's thoughts on the perfume travel case? It's available at all the boutiques locally but not online, and I'm really wondering if I should look at getting one more piece from the collection...



Ive ordered one! Go for it! It looks stunning! Once sold out, it will be had to get hold off again!


----------



## merc_g

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> Lucky! Such a beautiful bag. Is it similar to the neverfull?



I’m not sure yet. I’m hoping it’s similar because while I love the size and shape of the NF, I dislike the strap drop, so I sold the only one I ever owned. And this one has a long strap that can be worn crossbody!


----------



## merc_g

despair said:


> So curious. I chanced upon this IG post:
> 
> 
> And I asked if the multicolor and blue watercolor totes are the same size because in the photos they look the same. Yet it only shows up as a separate SKU with a different name and sizing on the AP website. And it's S$400 cheaper!
> 
> I wonder if the LV website is so screwed up that I can get a blue tote in the same size for less hahaha
> 
> https://ap.louisvuitton.com/eng-sg/products/tote-pm-monogram-other-nvprod2810038v url for reference!




I believe there are two different sized totes in the blue. One is the PM size and one is the GM size. Here it the item number of the GM on the US site.


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> So curious. I chanced upon this IG post:
> 
> 
> And I asked if the multicolor and blue watercolor totes are the same size because in the photos they look the same. Yet it only shows up as a separate SKU with a different name and sizing on the AP website. And it's S$400 cheaper!
> 
> I wonder if the LV website is so screwed up that I can get a blue tote in the same size for less hahaha
> 
> https://ap.louisvuitton.com/eng-sg/products/tote-pm-monogram-other-nvprod2810038v url for reference!



Not the same size, The cheaper blue one is the PM size, slightly smaller than the GM. I just bought it from taka LV today!


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Not the same size, The cheaper blue one is the PM size, slightly smaller than the GM. I just bought it from taka LV today!


Haha good to know! Congrats on your purchase!! But the handle is still short handles and not longer shoulder handles ya?


----------



## despair

merc_g said:


> I believe there are two different sized totes in the blue. One is the PM size and one is the GM size. Here it the item number of the GM on the US site.


Ah interesting! So there is a GM in blue but just not available in Singapore, and the blue one available locally is the PM... That clears things up a bit!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Haha good to know! Congrats on your purchase!! But the handle is still short handles and not longer shoulder handles ya?


Thanks! I really wanted to see the white GM in person, but I guess you bought the only one in Singapore (I saw your reveal pics)

Yes still short handles and a long cross body strap. I like the long crossbody strap, so substantial! And I think will be very functional for freeing the hands too. Very pleased with the blue PM!


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Thanks! I really wanted to see the white GM in person, but I guess you bought the only one in Singapore (I saw your reveal pics)
> 
> Yes still short handles and a long cross body strap. I like the long crossbody strap, so substantial! And I think will be very functional for freeing the hands too. Very pleased with the blue PM!


It's still available online to buy though. Hehe. The only issue with the crossbody strap for the white GM is that it's white! Gonna be a nightmare to maintain... I'm probably going to use another strap if I wanted to use it with strap...


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> It's still available online to buy though. Hehe. The only issue with the crossbody strap for the white GM is that it's white! Gonna be a nightmare to maintain... I'm probably going to use another strap if I wanted to use it with strap...


Yup, thats part of the reason why I decided to buy the blue eventually. Not confident of my ability to keep all the white pristine!


----------



## cielopark

south-of-france said:


> Yay twins! Congrats! Isn’t it darling?



Congratulations to you too! Yes its so adorable? perfect size for my essentials


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

My CA just sent a pic of my Bumbag. So excited!


----------



## niveK

gagabag said:


> So cute! Do you know what fits?



Im 6'5" and I have this keepall XS.

Holds a good sized wallet, a glass case that holds two pair of glasses, keys, hand sani, a mask and a card case

I could easily fit more...but these are my needs.


----------



## crystal_wellness

I really like this collection and wanted to order the xs keepall but the only reason I didnt was because I ordered 2 bags online already! My other reason was its a mens collection and it bothered me a bit...


----------



## jsmile

crystal_wellness said:


> I really like this collection and wanted to order the xs keepall but the only reason I didnt was because I ordered 2 bags online already! My other reason was its a mens collection and it bothered me a bit...


What's wrong with the men's collection?


----------



## ekurutz89

Well after just a little drama , I picked up my multicolor tote and pocket organizer this morning! Both pieces are absolutely beautiful. My CA also gave me some cologne to make up for the inconvenience yesterday! I also was able to pick up the multi-color stole too! I am more than happy  with all of these pieces, and now am banned from making any purchases for a while lol.


----------



## BettyLouboo

ekurutz89 said:


> Well after just a little drama , I picked up my multicolor tote and pocket organizer this morning! Both pieces are absolutely beautiful. My CA also gave me some cologne to make up for the inconvenience yesterday! I also was able to pick up the multi-color stole too! I am more than happy  with all of these pieces, and now am banned from making any purchases for a while lol.


Glad to hear it all worked out and wow you were even compensated with 2 full size bottles of cologne for the mix-up!


----------



## mosh_2k7

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My CA just sent a pic of my Bumbag. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 5043909



wow looks great! Congratulations! I paid for my order over 4 weeks ago and its still stuck on submitted! Should have ordered mine in-store! Online line orders are hit and miss


----------



## mosh_2k7

ekurutz89 said:


> Well after just a little drama , I picked up my multicolor tote and pocket organizer this morning! Both pieces are absolutely beautiful. My CA also gave me some cologne to make up for the inconvenience yesterday! I also was able to pick up the multi-color stole too! I am more than happy  with all of these pieces, and now am banned from making any purchases for a while lol.



Wow! That tote  Looks gorgeous! Huge congratulations! I really want it! But i know that i’ll never use it! Lol! Epic purchases!


----------



## crystal_wellness

jsmile said:


> What's wrong with the men's collection?



Nothing wrong with mens collection but as a woman I didnt want to be carrying a mans bag. Just to clarify if a woman wants to carry a bag from mens collection its totally fine im
not judging and its your life, but not for me


----------



## Kodi325

i only wanted the stole. a lot has changed since i was a big time shopper with LV. i wasn't able to get useful information from cust serv and it seems i'm out of luck on this one. no fun. 

Kodi-


----------



## jsmile

_I thought I was out of luck in the canvas items as I missed out on the online order. but the store manager remembered that I had mentioned the canvas items and called me to preorder. Great customer service _


----------



## Bumbles

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My CA just sent a pic of my Bumbag. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 5043909


I watched a YouTube on this and it’s gorgeous! I love the colours! Congrats! Get pick!


----------



## Bumbles

ekurutz89 said:


> Well after just a little drama , I picked up my multicolor tote and pocket organizer this morning! Both pieces are absolutely beautiful. My CA also gave me some cologne to make up for the inconvenience



you pieces are gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## nicole0612

I was told the Dopp kit sold out, but just got a text that I got one after all! I think that pieces from this collection will keep trickling in, so make sure your SA knows if you are still looking


----------



## ekurutz89

despair said:


> It's still available online to buy though. Hehe. The only issue with the crossbody strap for the white GM is that it's white! Gonna be a nightmare to maintain... I'm probably going to use another strap if I wanted to use it with strap...



the crossbody strap on the white GM is actually more off-white/cream than pure white. Hopefully that will help with the maintenance and keeping it looking nice.


----------



## despair

ekurutz89 said:


> Well after just a little drama , I picked up my multicolor tote and pocket organizer this morning! Both pieces are absolutely beautiful. My CA also gave me some cologne to make up for the inconvenience yesterday! I also was able to pick up the multi-color stole too! I am more than happy  with all of these pieces, and now am banned from making any purchases for a while lol.


Wow you got two full sized perfumes as an apology gift? Now that's true service recovery haha. Very glad your order got sorted out!


----------



## despair

ekurutz89 said:


> the crossbody strap on the white GM is actually more off-white/cream than pure white. Hopefully that will help with the maintenance and keeping it looking nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044467


Yes! But still feels like it would be quite difficult to keep clean! Are you planning to protect the leather trim in any way? I've ordered handle protectors on Etsy (somehow I don't think a twilly would really work for this bag) and also got in touch with a local business to custom a bag organizer for me. Will only start using the tote when I get these!


----------



## ekurutz89

despair said:


> Wow you got two full sized perfumes as an apology gift? Now that's true service recovery haha. Very glad your order got sorted out!


No they are only 10 ml bottles, But a nice gesture!


----------



## despair

ekurutz89 said:


> No they are only 10 ml bottles, But a nice gesture!


They still cost a pretty penny so not a bad thing! 

I saw the pochette voyage was available at one of the local boutiques but really the tote pocket pouch feels like it can achieve almost everything that the PV can (other than stand upright and be converted into a shoulder bag). Toying with the idea of getting an additional SLG like the earphone case, pencil case or perfume case...


----------



## prestigious123

Just want your guy's opinion, what do you think of the pochette voyage. I'm torn with it. Do you think if you had it, it would have much use or is it more of a collector's item?


----------



## despair

It's good to be rich. Haha. And this isn't even all he bought apparently! 



For someone who's just turned 26, his luxury wardrobe is beyond impressive...


----------



## LunaSky

prestigious123 said:


> Just want your guy's opinion, what do you think of the pochette voyage. I'm torn with it. Do you think if you had it, it would have much use or is it more of a collector's item?


I think it has the potential to be pretty useful! It fits a good amount of items. With that being said though, I have a voyage mm from the galaxy collection a few years back that I hardly use and mainly kept as a collector's piece. I just recently purchased an insert with D rings to attach a strap. I'll see how it much more use I get out of it though. 
However, if you're on the fence and you haven't purchased it, I would say pull the trigger on it before it is out of stock if you have the funds and time to decide if you want to keep it.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

prestigious123 said:


> Just want your guy's opinion, what do you think of the pochette voyage. I'm torn with it. Do you think if you had it, it would have much use or is it more of a collector's item?


I reserved the multicolor pochette voyage but decided I'd pass after seeing it in person on Thursday in store. It looked nice but I couldn't think of a setting where it's really useful. It's also just a little too small to hold letter/A4 paper. I wish instead they did a discovery pochette which you could use as a document case like this one:



I also reached the 6 pieces/month limit... Gonna get this one as soon as I'm out!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got our water color goodies. They look much prettier than online pictures. So happy ordered them.


----------



## leooh

Blue PM tote! super pleased with it, especially the snap on pouch, the layout is beautiful!


----------



## bbkctpf

ekurutz89 said:


> Well after just a little drama , I picked up my multicolor tote and pocket organizer this morning! Both pieces are absolutely beautiful. My CA also gave me some cologne to make up for the inconvenience yesterday! I also was able to pick up the multi-color stole too! I am more than happy  with all of these pieces, and now am banned from making any purchases for a while lol.


So glad you were able to get your pieces after all that!  Hope the cologne suits your taste too!


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyhongbao said:


> Got our water color goodies. They look much prettier than online pictures. So happy ordered them.
> 
> View attachment 5044562
> 
> View attachment 5044563


Good to know it’s nicer in person! I’m going back and forth with the keepall xs. I haven’t gotten mine yet but I was thinking if I should return it. Well I’ll wait til it arrives (mid April).


----------



## lovelyhongbao

bbkctpf said:


> Good to know it’s nicer in person! I’m going back and forth with the keepall xs. I haven’t gotten mine yet but I was thinking if I should return it. Well I’ll wait til it arrives (mid April).


Please wait to see it. Somehow the picture doesn’t show the quality. We were thinking to only keep the keepall xs after ordering, but when we saw the items, we decided to keep both.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> View attachment 5044599
> 
> Blue PM tote! super pleased with it, especially the snap on pouch, the layout is beautiful!


Both colorways really look great for these large pieces! Wonder if your blue pouch is the same size as mine? 

I've decided to separate out the tote and the pouch though, so I can get more use out of all the components of the bag!


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyhongbao said:


> Please wait to see it. Somehow the picture doesn’t show the quality. We were thinking to only keep the keepall xs after ordering, but when we saw the items, we decided to keep both.


Okay!  But I hope I don’t keeping everything I ordered   Or I’ll be in trouble!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Both colorways really look great for these large pieces! Wonder if your blue pouch is the same size as mine?
> 
> I've decided to separate out the tote and the pouch though, so I can get more use out of all the components of the bag!


High five! me too, I’m going to use the pouch separately as a clutch. I compared it to a TP26 and the kirigami large pouch, and neverfull mm pouch, is your pouch bigger? 

I tried fitting an ipad in, and it just about fits!


----------



## Bumbles

ekurutz89 said:


> No they are only 10 ml bottles, But a nice gesture!


They are so cute and thoughtful.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> It's good to be rich. Haha. And this isn't even all he bought apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who's just turned 26, his luxury wardrobe is beyond impressive...



Wow! What an amazing haul!!


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> Wow! What an amazing haul!!


I went through his IG feed for a bit and he has these amazing hauls on a very regular basis LOL.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> High five! me too, I’m going to use the pouch separately as a clutch. I compared it to a TP26 and the kirigami large pouch, and neverfull mm pouch, is your pouch bigger?
> 
> I tried fitting an ipad in, and it just about fits!


OK it may mean the GM pouch is substantially larger. Haha. No problems fitting in my iPad Pro (11") in the pouch, together with airpods, wallet, cardholder, mask and tissues/wipes, and doesn't really make the pouch look distended or deformed.


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> OK it may mean the GM pouch is substantially larger. Haha. No problems fitting in my iPad Pro (11") in the pouch, together with airpods, wallet, cardholder, mask and tissues/wipes, and doesn't really make the pouch look distended or deformed.
> 
> View attachment 5044674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044675


Wow yes your pouch is definitely much larger! very useful, and I like the placement of the LV on this pouch, than that on the pochette voyage. Passed on that due to the placement.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Wow yes your pouch is definitely much larger! very useful, and I like the placement of the LV on this pouch, than that on the pochette voyage. Passed on that due to the placement.


It's on the verge of being too large actually - the "good" thing about this size is that you can actually kind of scootch in A4 sized papers without wrinkling/folding (not sure if a less flexible item like a folder can be accommodated though). I think this is about the size of the new (?) A4 pouch they have or maybe the old pochette voyage GM when they produced that. I think a guy of my size would still be able to handle this pouch as a standalone but will probably be too large for a good number of people.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Good to know it’s nicer in person! I’m going back and forth with the keepall xs. I haven’t gotten mine yet but I was thinking if I should return it. Well I’ll wait til it arrives (mid April).


The blue watercolor is the most beautiful among the 4 subline of watercolor, I love my blue watercolor keepall xs the most, it’s insanely beautiful! I was using it continuously for 2 days and admiring it non stop


----------



## coloradolvr

I have to agree with @23adeline the blue is amazing!  I was lucky enough to get the City Keepall which is just a little shorter in height than a Speedy 25. Almost exactly the same length. I absolutely love it!  I will add that I don't love the new policy on the canvas pieces.  My understanding is that you can't order, and the CA's are technically not even allowed to hold them.  They are supposed to go right out onto the floor.  Very frustrating for long time customers but am guessing that this their attempt to make it fair for everyone.  Not a great system if you happen to be located a long distance from a store.  OK, rant over and back to looking at my beautiful bag!


----------



## BettyLouboo

lovelyhongbao said:


> Got our water color goodies. They look much prettier than online pictures. So happy ordered them.


Loving the his/her duo


----------



## ekurutz89

coloradolvr said:


> I have to agree with @23adeline the blue is amazing!  I was lucky enough to get the City Keepall which is just a little shorter in height than a Speedy 25. Almost exactly the same length. I absolutely love it!  I will add that I don't love the new policy on the canvas pieces.  My understanding is that you can't order, and the CA's are technically not even allowed to hold them.  They are supposed to go right out onto the floor.  Very frustrating for long time customers but am guessing that this their attempt to make it fair for everyone.  Not a great system if you happen to be located a long distance from a store.  OK, rant over and back to looking at my beautiful bag!
> 
> View attachment 5044826


Beautiful! Now I kind of wish I had gotten something in the blue. I also really love the blue slender wallet!

I am with you on your frustration with the release approach for this collection (at least in the US). There was alot of confusion and inconsistencies in the information provided to customers. Some CAs said there were no pre-orders, some said there was a waitlist, some said stores were allowed to nominate customers and corporate would select the customers who could buy, etc.

I even contacted one CA this week to ask if they would be getting any stock in and he said the only stock they would receive were pre-orders. He then quickly followed up that text saying  "sorry I didn't mean pre-orders...this will be first come, first serve". Hmmm... anyways I hope they iron this out for future releases if they continue to follow this strategy.


----------



## gheaden

coloradolvr said:


> I have to agree with @23adeline the blue is amazing!  I was lucky enough to get the City Keepall which is just a little shorter in height than a Speedy 25. Almost exactly the same length. I absolutely love it!  I will add that I don't love the new policy on the canvas pieces.  My understanding is that you can't order, and the CA's are technically not even allowed to hold them.  They are supposed to go right out onto the floor.  Very frustrating for long time customers but am guessing that this their attempt to make it fair for everyone.  Not a great system if you happen to be located a long distance from a store.  OK, rant over and back to looking at my beautiful bag!
> 
> View attachment 5044826


Great bag, glad you were able to score. I think it’s fair to provide everyone equal access. I am a long time buyer and was once a VIC, so have experienced the benefit of being given special access. I don’t like that this release was promoted as no pre-sale on canvas, only to arrive 1st at a few stores to be told the items were sold already via deposit.


----------



## gheaden

ekurutz89 said:


> Beautiful! Now I kind of wish I had gotten something in the blue. I also really love the blue slender wallet!
> 
> I am with you on your frustration with the release approach for this collection (at least in the US). There was alot of confusion and inconsistencies in the information provided to customers. Some CAs said there were no pre-orders, some said there was a waitlist, some said stores were allowed to nominate customers and corporate would select the customers who could buy, etc.
> 
> I even contacted one CA this week to ask if they would be getting any stock in and he said the only stock they would receive were pre-orders. He then quickly followed up that text saying  "sorry I didn't mean pre-orders...this will be first come, first serve". Hmmm... anyways I hope they iron this out for future releases if they continue to follow this strategy.


Exactly this is what frustrated me. The inconsistencies in the story about how items were going to be released.


----------



## coloradolvr

gheaden said:


> Great bag, glad you were able to score. I think it’s fair to provide everyone equal access. I am a long time buyer and was once a VIC, so have experienced the benefit of being given special access. I don’t like that this release was promoted as no pre-sale on canvas, only to arrive 1st at a few stores to be told the items were sold already via deposit.


That's very interesting.  I too was told that they were not taking deposits. I would think that the point of sale system would take care of restricting access in those cases. But then again who knows.


----------



## BettyLouboo

coloradolvr said:


> I will add that I don't love the new policy on the canvas pieces.  My understanding is that you can't order, and the CA's are technically not even allowed to hold them.  They are supposed to go right out onto the floor.  Very frustrating for long time customers but am guessing that this their attempt to make it fair for everyone.  Not a great system if you happen to be located a long distance from a store.  OK, rant over and back to looking at my beautiful bag!


My exact thoughts on it. That’s basically how it panned out on launch day. The whole initiative to give everyone a “fair” chance and get rid of pre-orders on canvas proved futile. I was lucky to get mine through a different means but the frustration throughout is more than valid


----------



## 23adeline

3 different hues of blue


----------



## niceguyKBOS

coloradolvr said:


> I have to agree with @23adeline the blue is amazing!  I was lucky enough to get the City Keepall which is just a little shorter in height than a Speedy 25. Almost exactly the same length. I absolutely love it!  I will add that I don't love the new policy on the canvas pieces.  My understanding is that you can't order, and the CA's are technically not even allowed to hold them.  They are supposed to go right out onto the floor.  Very frustrating for long time customers but am guessing that this their attempt to make it fair for everyone.  Not a great system if you happen to be located a long distance from a store.  OK, rant over and back to looking at my beautiful bag!
> 
> View attachment 5044826



That's interesting... My city keepall was originally held for a VIC but that person decided to pass so I was able to get it before the launch. I'm based in the US btw


----------



## niceguyKBOS

coloradolvr said:


> That's very interesting.  I too was told that they were not taking deposits. I would think that the point of sale system would take care of restricting access in those cases. But then again who knows.



Maybe not officially as it might be against the rule. But calling someone on launch day before store opens and sending an invoice via email could circumvent it I guess?


----------



## niceguyKBOS

BettyLouboo said:


> My exact thoughts on it. That’s basically how it panned out on launch day. The whole initiative to give everyone a “fair” chance and get rid of pre-orders on canvas proved futile. I was lucky to get mine through a different means but the frustration throughout is more than valid


I'm glad you met your goal! The no preorder rule gave me much anxiety because I just HAD to get the bag. Long story short I ended up receiving two city keepalls, one in store and one online and I'm about to return the second one. My CA was sending mixed signals: she told me she had one reserved for me in store, in the meantime she said no guarantees as no preorders so I was double prepared.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Blue overload... Still waiting for the multicolor pieces to arrive. I missed the launch but it was guaranteed more is on the way (US) and I'm near the top of the list


----------



## BettyLouboo

niceguyKBOS said:


> I'm glad you met your goal! The no preorder rule gave me much anxiety because I just HAD to get the bag. Long story short I ended up receiving two city keepalls, one in store and one online and I'm about to return the second one. My CA was sending mixed signals: she told me she had one reserved for me in store, in the meantime she said no guarantees as no preorders so I was double prepared.


Feeling you on that anxiety. My "Good" Friday morning best summed up     (chance card). My items won't arrive till next week but I think I'll still have anxiety tremors resonating during the waiting period


----------



## gheaden

coloradolvr said:


> That's very interesting.  I too was told that they were not taking deposits. I would think that the point of sale system would take care of restricting access in those cases. But then again who knows.


So SA had to re-allocate the item into inventory, then recharge on April 2. Which is why store showed stock. I'm cool with several SA's and the one I know was doing the transaction, actually saw him with the item in hand and asked him about it because I and another SA were talking and looking for the 1-in stock.  Mind you, I was the first customer that day.

Hope the secondary market does upcharge too much. I did get the blue WC PO and have the Pastels, so this is a wanted addition.


----------



## ekurutz89

I actually have a price DROP to report. The ink blue trio messenger has dropped from $2,840 to $2,690 USD.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> The blue watercolor is the most beautiful among the 4 subline of watercolor, I love my blue watercolor keepall xs the most, it’s insanely beautiful! I was using it continuously for 2 days and admiring it non stop
> View attachment 5044742
> View attachment 5044743


Is it?! Ahhhh! This is why the “buy now and decide later” does not work with this collection! I want to keep every piece I got. lol. Well, all my stuff shipped. I’ll need to return at least one thing. Lol


----------



## amrx87

Bumbles said:


> I watched a YouTube on this and it’s gorgeous! I love the colours! Congrats! Get pick!


Can you link the YouTube?!


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Is it?! Ahhhh! This is why the “buy now and decide later” does not work with this collection! I want to keep every piece I got. lol. Well, all my stuff shipped. I’ll need to return at least one thing. Lol


Happy for you that all your stuffs are otw, do you mind sharing what are the stuffs and why do you have to return at least one ?


----------



## bbkctpf

ekurutz89 said:


> I actually have a price DROP to report. The ink blue trio messenger has dropped from $2,840 to $2,690 USD.


No way. That’s pretty significant. I checked the Canadian site and it went up!  $3550 cad to $3600 cad.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Happy for you that all your stuffs are otw, do you mind sharing what are the stuffs and why do you have to return at least one ?


Thank you!  Of course - I got the following on launch day:

watercolor multi color po
Watercolor pv
Watercolor keepall key charm
Watercolor stole
Watercolor blue canvas keepall xs
watercolor blue leather po (this I found randomly before 4/2 online)

I was hoping I wouldn’t like the key charm and keepall xs. But after looking at ig pics for the key charm it is so darn cute but I have no idea what I would use it for.

The keepall xs was my last minute purchase after I saw your family photo   It wasn’t something I was keeping my eye on. So I went to check the site and it was available lol so I said okay, might as well since it’s lockdown and it’s not like I can just go into the store to check it out easily. And after everyone’s review here I may need to keep it haha

The blue leather po I’m actually not loving as much anymore after someone pointed out the letter “c” on the corner, it kind of bothers me but not sure why.

I mean I should return something  , I really didn’t intend on purchasing so many items lol I really thought I wouldn’t even have a chance online assuming this collection was also very limited. The above items were just wish list items I sent to my CA who also said he wasn’t able to preorder either.  I guess if I keep it all, “I won’t purchase anything else for the rest of the year?”  Has anyone had success with that in the past since it’s only April


----------



## Bumbles

amrx87 said:


> Can you link the YouTube?!


Here it is. Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Thank you!  Of course - I got the following on launch day:
> 
> watercolor multi color po
> Watercolor pv
> Watercolor keepall key charm
> Watercolor stole
> Watercolor blue canvas keepall xs
> watercolor blue leather po (this I found randomly before 4/2 online)
> 
> I was hoping I wouldn’t like the key charm and keepall xs. But after looking at ig pics for the key charm it is so darn cute but I have no idea what I would use it for.
> 
> The keepall xs was my last minute purchase after I saw your family photo   It wasn’t something I was keeping my eye on. So I went to check the site and it was available lol so I said okay, might as well since it’s lockdown and it’s not like I can just go into the store to check it out easily. And after everyone’s review here I may need to keep it haha
> 
> The blue leather po I’m actually not loving as much anymore after someone pointed out the letter “c” on the corner, it kind of bothers me but not sure why.
> 
> I mean I should return something  , I really didn’t intend on purchasing so many items lol I really thought I wouldn’t even have a chance online assuming this collection was also very limited. The above items were just wish list items I sent to my CA who also said he wasn’t able to preorder either.  I guess if I keep it all, “I won’t purchase anything else for the rest of the year?”  Has anyone had success with that in the past since it’s only April


Congrats on your amazing haul! All the pieces are gorgeous and yes I agree that keepall keychain is super cute!!! Post some eye candy up for us when you have time! I never get sick of seeing everyone’s reveals!!


----------



## gagabag

bbkctpf said:


> Thank you!  Of course - I got the following on launch day:
> 
> watercolor multi color po
> Watercolor pv
> Watercolor keepall key charm
> Watercolor stole
> Watercolor blue canvas keepall xs
> watercolor blue leather po (this I found randomly before 4/2 online)
> 
> I was hoping I wouldn’t like the key charm and keepall xs. But after looking at ig pics for the key charm it is so darn cute but I have no idea what I would use it for.
> 
> The keepall xs was my last minute purchase after I saw your family photo   It wasn’t something I was keeping my eye on. So I went to check the site and it was available lol so I said okay, might as well since it’s lockdown and it’s not like I can just go into the store to check it out easily. And after everyone’s review here I may need to keep it haha
> 
> The blue leather po I’m actually not loving as much anymore after someone pointed out the letter “c” on the corner, it kind of bothers me but not sure why.
> 
> I mean I should return something  , I really didn’t intend on purchasing so many items lol I really thought I wouldn’t even have a chance online assuming this collection was also very limited. The above items were just wish list items I sent to my CA who also said he wasn’t able to preorder either.  I guess if I keep it all, “I won’t purchase anything else for the rest of the year?”  Has anyone had success with that in the past since it’s only April


What a haul! I wouldn’t be able to trim it down either!
Does the keycharm fit Airpods pro? I’m trying to justify what to use it for


----------



## LunaSky

gagabag said:


> What a haul! I wouldn’t be able to trim it down either!
> Does the keycharm fit Airpods pro? I’m trying to justify what to use it for


It will fit them =)


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> Congrats on your amazing haul! All the pieces are gorgeous and yes I agree that keepall keychain is super cute!!! Post some eye candy up for us when you have time! I never get sick of seeing everyone’s reveals!!


I feel ya. Will definitely post pics, that’s all I been doing is checking out everyone’s items here . I even watched marquita’s video twice LOL


gagabag said:


> What a haul! I wouldn’t be able to trim it down either!
> Does the keycharm fit Airpods pro? I’m trying to justify what to use it for


I was going to say I think so but @LunaSky answered for us!  What do you plan to use it for @LunaSky ?!


----------



## bbkctpf

Does anyone know any info on the puzzle? I been trying to find out more but with no luck. I wanted to know how many pieces it was and how large is the puzzle after it’s built. (I know I’ve gone crazy LOL, I almost purchased this last night and decided I should research more first)


----------



## LunaSky

bbkctpf said:


> I feel ya. Will definitely post pics, that’s all I been doing is checking out everyone’s items here . I even watched marquita’s video twice LOL
> 
> I was going to say I think so but @LunaSky answered for us!  What do you plan to use it for @LunaSky ?!


I am not sure what to use it for either actually, but I was thinking chapstick (a must have), headphones, hand sanitizer (must have also)!
I love your haul so far, btw! Let us know if you get any more or return anything


----------



## bbkctpf

LunaSky said:


> I am not sure what to use it for either actually, but I was thinking chapstick (a must have), headphones, hand sanitizer (must have also)!
> I love your haul so far, btw! Let us know if you get any more or return anything


It fits a lot more than I thought!  And I definitely will keep u guys updated.


----------



## LunaSky

bbkctpf said:


> It fits a lot more than I thought!  And I definitely will keep u guys updated.


Oh for anyone who is wondering, it can also fit cards. However you have to slide it in at an angle to get it in and it's really hard to see the cards inside, so I probably won't do that. You can always put your rarely used store or gift cards though!


----------



## Melissa V

LunaSky said:


> Oh for anyone who is wondering, it can also fit cards. However you have to slide it in at an angle to get it in and it's really hard to see the cards inside, so I probably won't do that. You can always put your rarely used store or gift cards though!


Thank you for this information! I bought it on a whim and someone mentioned cards don't fit so I was planning to return it. Now I'm really excited to pick it up.


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> What a haul! I wouldn’t be able to trim it down either!
> Does the keycharm fit Airpods pro? I’m trying to justify what to use it for


Yes that would be a great idea!!! Yes please get it. It’s so cute and adorable!   Also you can use it if you go exercising and walking/biking and can fit credit cards, cash and keys. And then clip onto your clothing?! It’s similar to the clouds pouch but cuter!! Similar use right? Now that your thinking abt it you’ve got me thinking abt it!! I do have an identical one in Gucci Boston bag hence I haven’t justified buying another. But I reckon you should definitely get it! Will be so cute!!


----------



## Bumbles

LunaSky said:


> I am not sure what to use it for either actually, but I was thinking chapstick (a must have), headphones, hand sanitizer (must have also)!
> I love your haul so far, btw! Let us know if you get any more or return anything


Nice! Did I miss your reveal? Did you post pics up? Would love to see it! These so much pics of watercolour and BTP it’s crazy to keep up! Did you buy anything else from the watercolour collection?


----------



## Bumbles

Melissa V said:


> Thank you for this information! I bought it on a whim and someone mentioned cards don't fit so I was planning to return it. Now I'm really excited to pick it up.


Ohh nice! Don’t forget to post a pic and do a what fits in my bag charm. Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Thank you!  Of course - I got the following on launch day:
> 
> watercolor multi color po
> Watercolor pv
> Watercolor keepall key charm
> Watercolor stole
> Watercolor blue canvas keepall xs
> watercolor blue leather po (this I found randomly before 4/2 online)
> 
> I was hoping I wouldn’t like the key charm and keepall xs. But after looking at ig pics for the key charm it is so darn cute but I have no idea what I would use it for.
> 
> The keepall xs was my last minute purchase after I saw your family photo   It wasn’t something I was keeping my eye on. So I went to check the site and it was available lol so I said okay, might as well since it’s lockdown and it’s not like I can just go into the store to check it out easily. And after everyone’s review here I may need to keep it haha
> 
> The blue leather po I’m actually not loving as much anymore after someone pointed out the letter “c” on the corner, it kind of bothers me but not sure why.
> 
> I mean I should return something  , I really didn’t intend on purchasing so many items lol I really thought I wouldn’t even have a chance online assuming this collection was also very limited. The above items were just wish list items I sent to my CA who also said he wasn’t able to preorder either.  I guess if I keep it all, “I won’t purchase anything else for the rest of the year?”  Has anyone had success with that in the past since it’s only April


Wow! that’s a lot 
I would return the blue leather PO since you already got the multicolor WC PO. And the multicolor WC looks much more nicer.
You are lucky to get the blue WC keepall xs online, my CS told me, he only managed to get one piece for me and he himself is under waiting list . I’m quite sure you won’t return that , it’s really insanely beautiful


----------



## bigverne28

Some WC unboxings - Blue & MC PO, MC Bumbag, Blue Keepall XS, MC Pochette Voyage, MC Keepall BC


----------



## travelbliss

*~~The pastel watercolors are *_*spectacular*_* !!~~
But I hate the clasp*  !!


----------



## amrx87

Are the watercolor patterns the same on each bag/slg?


----------



## rugchomp

23adeline said:


> The blue watercolor is the most beautiful among the 4 subline of watercolor, I love my blue watercolor keepall xs the most, it’s insanely beautiful! I was using it continuously for 2 days and admiring it non stop
> View attachment 5044742
> View attachment 5044743



I like it, really nice


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> *~~The muted watercolors are *_*spectacular*_* !!~~
> But I hate the clasp*  !!
> 
> View attachment 5045731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045734


 Congrats TB! It’s really beautiful! I’m surprised the colours are muted irl, they look very bright in pics.

Sad that you don’t like that buckle, I agree a hw one would have been nicer/dressier. Up side to it: I have these kind of buckles on some of my belt bags and they’re easier to get on and off


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> *~~The muted watercolors are *_*spectacular*_* !!~~
> But I hate the clasp*  !!
> 
> View attachment 5045731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045734


Side note I never knew how small the Nigo duck was! Kept thinking it was life sized lol.


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats TB! It’s really beautiful! I’m surprised the colours are muted irl, they look very bright in pics.
> 
> Sad that you don’t like that buckle, I agree a hw one would have been nicer/dressier. Up side to it: I have these kind of buckles on some of my belt bags and they’re easier to get on and off



You always have an upbeat perspective my friend.  I appreciate that.  I just wish this pattern was marketed for us gals with more bag and SLG options, like the original in 2008.


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> Side note I never knew how small the Nigo duck was! Kept thinking it was life sized lol.



Little LV Mallard is about 6 inches across.  He likes to photo bomb my shots.  He's hefty though,  as he's crafted of solid Corian 
LVoe him .   They did release a huge size version which was $20k I think.


----------



## bigverne28

travelbliss said:


> *~~The muted watercolors are *_*spectacular*_* !!~~
> But I hate the clasp*  !!
> 
> View attachment 5045731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045734


Beautiful! I totally agree LV could have found a better clasp (white or silver), which I've seen on much cheaper bumbags. Black is just poor attention to detail imo.


----------



## DivotDiva

amrx87 said:


> Are the watercolor patterns the same on each bag/slg?


I believe that usually LV uses the same area of the canvas/leather to cut out a given pattern so they are consistent across a specific style.


----------



## travelbliss

bigverne28 said:


> Beautiful! I totally agree LV could have found a better clasp (white or silver), which I've seen on much cheaper bumbags. Black is just poor attention to detail imo.


Yes, @bigverne28 !!  An all silver clasp would have been better, but I still hate that type of closure...I'm pondering my options for other WC pieces ATM....


----------



## enjoy1

Hi All! I love this line. I was just in a Dallas LV store and they have a couple things in stock. In-box me if you want my CA’s phone number. She said she would help. ☺️


----------



## bigverne28

travelbliss said:


> Yes, @bigverne28 !!  An all silver clasp would have been better, but I still hate that type of closure...I'm pondering my options for other WC pieces ATM....


I still think the bumbag, dopp kitt and keepall 50 have the prettiest placement print. I have the pochette voyage coming next week and the matching PO is pending. I’m really hoping the colours are vibrant and not too muted. I just wish LV had done this print as a women’s collection with bags and slgs. It would’ve been a huge seller.


----------



## bigverne28

MC Keepall Bag Charm What Fits.


----------



## Amays4759

A few stores have restocked the watercolor POs if anyone missed out. Not sure if the store has them reserved or anything but online says they are available.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Wow! that’s a lot
> I would return the blue leather PO since you already got the multicolor WC PO. And the multicolor WC looks much more nicer.
> You are lucky to get the blue WC keepall xs online, my CS told me, he only managed to get one piece for me and he himself is under waiting list . I’m quite sure you won’t return that , it’s really insanely beautiful


lol this will be a very hard decision on what to return lol I am excited that I actually ordered everything I was really interested in, usually I would just order 1 at a time and decide. Which of course works out to having nothing in the end 


travelbliss said:


> *~~The muted watercolors are *_*spectacular*_* !!~~
> But I hate the clasp*  !!
> 
> View attachment 5045731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045734


Yay it’s here! How you liking the bag when styled? I agree, not a huge fan of the buckle. Why couldn’t it have been a metal one? the Gucci bum bags are plastic too. Do you remember the Gucci waist bag back then? It was made with a metal buckle - I think I need to bring that baby back out this summer!


amrx87 said:


> Are the watercolor patterns the same on each bag/slg?



yes, it is!


travelbliss said:


> You always have an upbeat perspective my friend.  I appreciate that.  I just wish this pattern was marketed for us gals with more bag and SLG options, like the original in 2008.


With you 100%!


travelbliss said:


> Yes, @bigverne28 !!  An all silver clasp would have been better, but I still hate that type of closure...I'm pondering my options for other WC pieces ATM....


Do you have anything else coming in the mail?


----------



## leooh

bigverne28 said:


> MC Keepall Bag Charm What Fits.



Thanks for sharing this, so glad that it holds cards! Am going to try getting hold of one..


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> Thanks for sharing this, so glad that it holds cards! Am going to try getting hold of one..


Great, so excited for you!


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> I still think the bumbag, dopp kitt and keepall 50 have the prettiest placement print. I have the pochette voyage coming next week and the matching PO is pending. I’m really hoping the colours are vibrant and not too muted. I just wish LV had done this print as a women’s collection with bags and slgs. It would’ve been a huge seller.


Agree 100%. Should of done it for our women’s items, as it would of been a success!


----------



## mosh_2k7

My order for the Multicolor Pocket Organiser, Beach Towel and Bumbag are still stuck on submitted on my account! My CA placed an order for these 3 items about  5 weeks ago! Should i be worried???  My other orders have already been shipped!


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> Little LV Mallard is about 6 inches across.  He likes to photo bomb my shots.  He's hefty though,  as he's crafted of solid Corian
> LVoe him .   They did release a huge size version which was $20k I think.


It is very pretty and a great collector's piece! I kept thinking if I should get it and of course it was one of the first things to sell out haha. I'll just display it with a magnifying glass in front of it and pretend I dropped 20k on a huge version


----------



## travelbliss

bbkctpf said:


> Do you have anything else coming in the mail?



2 more from WC/ 2 more from BTP ...


----------



## BettyLouboo

Looks like the zippy vertical really is an Asia Exclusive. They even got the pretty watercolor notebooks. 
Naught for North America


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Thanks for sharing this, so glad that it holds cards! Am going to try getting hold of one..


It does look a bit fiddly to get cards in and out of the BC though... I see how she pulls the cards out and I wonder if it would damage the end of the bag with regular use...


----------



## despair

BettyLouboo said:


> Looks like the zippy vertical really is an Asia Exclusive. They even got the pretty watercolor notebooks.
> Naught for North America


But we didn't get the dopp kit nor the multicolor ollie sneakers (for the SG website at least)...


----------



## BettyLouboo

despair said:


> But we didn't get the dopp kit nor the multicolor ollie sneakers (for the SG website at least)...


I'd switch out for those! Oh LV why oh why must there be a continental divide?   lol


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> It does look a bit fiddly to get cards in and out of the BC though... I see how she pulls the cards out and I wonder if it would damage the end of the bag with regular use...


Ya, so i’m thinking that i can put my ezlink card and keys inside..did you manage to see it in person? sold out online... waiting for my CA’s reply. I’m thinking whether I should go ion later today and try my luck.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Got this beauty!


----------



## travelbliss

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5046216
> 
> Got this beauty!


LVoe this.  I hope there's a pattern on the other side as well ! What color is the interior ?  Congrats.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this.  I hope there's a pattern on the other side as well ! What color is the interior ?  Congrats.


Thanks! It's definitely fun to look at on my desk. And it's light blue on the inside.


----------



## LunaSky

Bumbles said:


> Nice! Did I miss your reveal? Did you post pics up? Would love to see it! These so much pics of watercolour and BTP it’s crazy to keep up! Did you buy anything else from the watercolour collection?


I will definitely post a group photo for you all when I receive all the items. So far I only have the keepall keychain. I also have a blue PO, multicolor dopp kit, and the skateboard coming.


----------



## bbkctpf

travelbliss said:


> 2 more from WC/ 2 more from BTP ...


Okay, then there’s hope for something else you’ll love!

@travelbliss and @despair. How much was the LV mallard at the time?


----------



## bbkctpf

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5046216
> 
> Got this beauty!


So so pretty! There’s so much pink on this item.


LunaSky said:


> I will definitely post a group photo for you all when I receive all the items. So far I only have the keepall keychain. I also have a blue PO, multicolor dopp kit, and the skateboard coming.


I am excited to see your skateboard!  What bag do you plan to hang the key charm on?


----------



## Bumbles

LunaSky said:


> I will definitely post a group photo for you all when I receive all the items. So far I only have the keepall keychain. I also have a blue PO, multicolor dopp kit, and the skateboard coming.


Nice! Can’t wait!


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> It does look a bit fiddly to get cards in and out of the BC though... I see how she pulls the cards out and I wonder if it would damage the end of the bag with regular use...


Yeah I was wondering the same thing. Seemed like a bit of a struggle. A happy struggle


----------



## Bumbles

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5046216
> 
> Got this beauty!


This one is so pretty! Very vibrant and nice colour arrangement! Congrats!


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Bumbles said:


> This one is so pretty! Very vibrant and nice colour arrangement! Congrats!


Thanks! Still debating whether I should use it as a toiletry bag or an actual pencil case. It's much more spacious than I thought


----------



## ekurutz89

I am trying to resist the urge to buy the multicolor sweatshirt, but I really want it ! The blue slender wallet is also calling me.


----------



## bbkctpf

niceguyKBOS said:


> Thanks! Still debating whether I should use it as a toiletry bag or an actual pencil case. It's much more spacious than I thought


Wooooo can you show us what fits if it’s used as a toiletry? Would you see it more as a toiletry or a pencil case? That would be my deciding factor lol


ekurutz89 said:


> I am trying to resist the urge to buy the multicolor sweatshirt, but I really want it ! The blue slender wallet is also calling me.


The sweatshirt is SO nice. I think you must. Or maybe order and try it on to see?  The wallet, well you probably have one already. But it is an everyday item. Tell us if any damage is done


----------



## bbkctpf

On another note, if anyone is looking to order items from this collection, I think it’s worth asking your CA. As much as we weren’t allowed to preorder before, we are able to order it now. My friend got the the PO ordered few days ago, it’ll take up to 5 weeks. I spoke to my CA today and lead time now is 11 weeks. Do you think it’s bc they had that many orders and it is now taking longer?
Good luck for those looking!
Im located in Canada.


----------



## Bumbles

For all my lovely LV friends who got or are thinking abt the watercolour keepall bagcharm, here’s my Gucci I was referring too hence I’m undecided whether to get another one this size or not  @LunaSky @bbkctpf @leooh @bigverne28 @Francesca1504






Hope you enjoy and let me know your thoughts! The Gucci is so cute and my favourite bagcharm!


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> For all my lovely LV friends who got or are thinking abt the watercolour keepall bagcharm, here’s my Gucci I was referring too hence I’m undecided whether to get another one this size or not  @LunaSky @bbkctpf @leooh @bigverne28 @Francesca1504
> 
> View attachment 5046258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046259
> 
> Hope you enjoy and let me know your thoughts! The Gucci is so cute and my favourite bagcharm!


Oh wow this is so friggen adorable. Do they make this often?  I would like to get one if they do! Since this is so cute. I feel you need to get the LV one too


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Oh wow this is so friggen adorable. Do they make this often?  I would like to get one if they do! Since this is so cute. I feel you need to get the LV one too


I got it many many years ago. Probably 8 years or so when canvas and Boston bags were still being made at Gucci! Yes it’s adorable isn’t it??!    Thanks for the words or encouragement. Are you enjoying your keepall bagcharm? I reckon they are both similar in size. I guess I was also tossing up between the brume BTP party mini backpack charm as well as the pouch charm in taigarama and the watercolour keepall bagcharm and probably the watercolour bagcharm is the best to get if it had to get one??? They are all similar in prices. Only style and design is different!


----------



## amywong84

Does anyone know if they are all chipped now and without the codes ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> I got it many many years ago. Probably 8 years or so when canvas and Boston bags were still being made at Gucci! Yes it’s adorable isn’t it??!    Thanks for the words or encouragement. Are you enjoying your keepall bagcharm? I reckon they are both similar in size. I guess I was also tossing up between the brume BTP party mini backpack charm as well as the pouch charm in taigarama and the watercolour keepall bagcharm and probably the watercolour bagcharm is the best to get if it had to get one??? They are all similar in prices. Only style and design is different!


I’m sorry if it came across I had it in hand but I do not!  I am just obsessing over it in my head LOL. 
What a coincidence!  I was considering the hot pink taigarama bag charm before this collection and I asked my CA if I would like it since I saw it come online. He said no. Lol.
The backpack bag charm I actually saw it come online a few days before the rest of the wave 2 and I almost purchased it lol then decided no, I shouldn’t lol.
So out of all 3, I agree the watercolor bag charm is THE one to get!  I think it might fit just as much or more than the taigarama one.

I’m sad the Gucci one isn’t a reoccurring one . I do remember the Boston days!  Omg do u remember the Gucci carryon duffle in mono?  I still love it.


----------



## LunaSky

bbkctpf said:


> So so pretty! There’s so much pink on this item.
> 
> I am excited to see your skateboard!  What bag do you plan to hang the key charm on?


I'm too paranoid to hang it off a bag haha so I think I'll just be putting it in my bag!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> For all my lovely LV friends who got or are thinking abt the watercolour keepall bagcharm, here’s my Gucci I was referring too hence I’m undecided whether to get another one this size or not  @LunaSky @bbkctpf @leooh @bigverne28 @Francesca1504
> 
> View attachment 5046258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046259
> 
> Hope you enjoy and let me know your thoughts! The Gucci is so cute and my favourite bagcharm!


This is adorable!!!


----------



## leooh

@Bumbles I think you should totally buy the watercolour keycharm! start a collection  I too hope i can twin with you soon!


----------



## Sharona228

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I hope you love it and decide to keep it! Let me know what you think since this bag is on my wish list...


It’s on my wishlist too. I have an SA keeping an eye out for me too


----------



## LunaSky

Bumbles said:


> For all my lovely LV friends who got or are thinking abt the watercolour keepall bagcharm, here’s my Gucci I was referring too hence I’m undecided whether to get another one this size or not  @LunaSky @bbkctpf @leooh @bigverne28 @Francesca1504
> 
> View attachment 5046258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046259
> 
> Hope you enjoy and let me know your thoughts! The Gucci is so cute and my favourite bagcharm!


This is so cute! It is very similar to this so if you get a lot of use out of this one, you'll love the keepall bag charm as well!


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> For all my lovely LV friends who got or are thinking abt the watercolour keepall bagcharm, here’s my Gucci I was referring too hence I’m undecided whether to get another one this size or not  @LunaSky @bbkctpf @leooh @bigverne28 @Francesca1504
> 
> View attachment 5046258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046259
> 
> Hope you enjoy and let me know your thoughts! The Gucci is so cute and my favourite bagcharm!



This is adorable .  I also considered getting the watercolor charm when it first became available online but didn’t because I didn’t know what I would use it for (gone down that “buy now, think later” road too often ).  I actually have a cute mini Coach satchel/charm like that which I can actually attach a thin strap to for using it as a tiny crossbody.   I would have jumped on the watercolor one if it had allowed me to hook a strap to it.


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> My order for the Multicolor Pocket Organiser, Beach Towel and Bumbag are still stuck on submitted on my account! My CA placed an order for these 3 items about  5 weeks ago! Should i be worried???  My other orders have already been shipped!


I wouldn't worry too much. I've waited as long as 2.5 months for a preorder. If you've paid you should get them, but there's also a 10% chance they could be cancelled. When I've always preordered, I was told it substantially increases your chance of getting the items more so than waitlist because preorders are prioritised when stock is sourced/becomes available. Good luck!


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> For all my lovely LV friends who got or are thinking abt the watercolour keepall bagcharm, here’s my Gucci I was referring too hence I’m undecided whether to get another one this size or not  @LunaSky @bbkctpf @leooh @bigverne28 @Francesca1504
> 
> View attachment 5046258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046259
> 
> Hope you enjoy and let me know your thoughts! The Gucci is so cute and my favourite bagcharm!


Ooooh what a cutie! So adorable! You should definitely get the watercolour bag charm to give this one a brother  Do you use it much? What fits in this little one?


----------



## bigverne28

amywong84 said:


> Does anyone know if they are all chipped now and without the codes ? Thanks in advance!


Some items received are chipped and others not. I believe in time most of the date codes will be phased out and replaced with chips in the items that can hold them. It's a little trickier with the slgs though, so not sure if these will still have date codes.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Ya, so i’m thinking that i can put my ezlink card and keys inside..did you manage to see it in person? sold out online... waiting for my CA’s reply. I’m thinking whether I should go ion later today and try my luck.


Nope haven't seen it in person myself, I think Taka had a piece but doesn't seem to be available anymore...


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> Okay, then there’s hope for something else you’ll love!
> 
> @travelbliss and @despair. How much was the LV mallard at the time?


It was S$1,810!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Ooooh what a cutie! So adorable! You should definitely get the watercolour bag charm to give this one a brother  Do you use it much? What fits in this little one?


Thank you gagabag!   It is very tempting to add another isn’t it? And then it becomes a collection! I don’t use it that much, only a few times and it can fit car fob, coins, cards (a few very awkwardly) and tiny hand sanitizer! It is more a novelty and cute item when they were making the Gucci Boston’s if you remember a while back. Long while hehehe are you thinking abt it?


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I've waited as long as 2.5 months for a preorder. If you've paid you should get them, but there's also a 10% chance they could be cancelled. When I've always preordered, I was told it substantially increases your chance of getting the items more so than waitlist because preorders are prioritised when stock is sourced/becomes available. Good luck!



Thank you!  Yes all 3 items were paid for! I’ll ring my CA up as well, just to make sure as well! But thanks for the extra reassurance


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Thank you gagabag!   It is very tempting to add another isn’t it? And then it becomes a collection! I don’t use it that much, only a few times and it can fit car fob, coins, cards (a few very awkwardly) and tiny hand sanitizer! It is more a novelty and cute item when they were making the Gucci Boston’s if you remember a while back. Long while hehehe are you thinking abt it?


I have the apollo backpack charm that is very useful and fits cards way more easily.  The WC bag charm is very tempting though but it’s not available online and I’m ok with that...but I won’t be responsible for my actions if it suddenly becomes available


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> I have the apollo backpack charm that is very useful and fits cards way more easily.  The WC bag charm is very tempting though but it’s not available online and I’m ok with that...but I won’t be responsible for my actions if it suddenly becomes available


Twinsies! Same here! What colour do you have? I have the mono eclipse! lol to not being responsible for your actions   I hope the LV fairies make it available for you then!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Does anyone have any actual photos of this watercolor watch box?


----------



## Kevinh73

mosh_2k7 said:


> Does anyone have any actual photos of this watercolor watch box?


It’s a made to order item.  You are not likely to see this at any store except special exhibitions.  However, your store may have a watch box in stock and you can get a good feel of what the box will look like in person.  The canvas they use for the box is same as watercolor lg.


----------



## amrx87

bigverne28 said:


> Some items received are chipped and others not. I believe in time most of the date codes will be phased out and replaced with chips in the items that can hold them. It's a little trickier with the slgs though, so not sure if these will still have date codes.



whats the deal with the chips? I’ve been out of the game too long!!


----------



## travelbliss

amywong84 said:


> Does anyone know if they are all chipped now and without the codes ? Thanks in advance!



My WC Discovery BBag probably has a chip,  as I'm usually good at finding the original little datecode tab. It doesn't have one.  I can't locate it, so I assume it's chipped.  My BTP items (MPAs/OTB) have original leather tabs with the code.


----------



## travelbliss

Kevinh73 said:


> It’s a made to order item.  You are not likely to see this at any store except special exhibitions.  However, your store may have a watch box in stock and you can get a good feel of what the box will look like in person.  The canvas they use for the box is same as watercolor lg.


@Kevinh73 do you know anything about the single fragrance case (probably 100 cc size)  in watercolor ?  I saw a video of someone in the Middle East with it.   Wish all the pieces were released worldwide .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> My WC Discovery BBag probably has a chip,  as I'm usually good at finding the original little datecode tab. It doesn't have one.  I can't locate it, so I assume it's chipped.  My BTP items (MPAs/OTB) have original leather tabs with the code.


I couldn’t find a date code in my by the pool speedy or other items I bought ...


----------



## mosh_2k7

Kevinh73 said:


> It’s a made to order item.  You are not likely to see this at any store except special exhibitions.  However, your store may have a watch box in stock and you can get a good feel of what the box will look like in person.  The canvas they use for the box is same as watercolor lg.



Thanks for your help! I’ve taken the leap and ordered one  I’ve been told that it takes between 9 to 12 months to make! Can’t wait!


----------



## travelbliss

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I couldn’t find a date code in my by the pool speedy or other items I bought ...


Made where ?  Just curious if where it's made makes a difference.  I probably just got the first produced models...


----------



## Kevinh73

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thanks for your help! I’ve taken the leap and ordered one  I’ve been told that it takes between 9 to 12 months to make! Can’t wait!


It’ll be worth the wait.  Sometimes it may take longer than 12 months as that happened to me before.  But in the end, product is immaculately made and you will be thrilled with it.  If you go to Asnieres in the future, you may be able to meet the craftsmen/ craftslady who made your box which is always fun!


----------



## Kevinh73

travelbliss said:


> @Kevinh73 do you know anything about the single fragrance case (probably 100 cc size)  in watercolor ?  I saw a video of someone in the Middle East with it.   Wish all the pieces were released worldwide .


I don’t believe it is released in the US.  However, it can be found in Australia and New Zealand.  If you are not in those two places, one way to get it is to ask your store for an international transfer.  Depending how big of a customer you are at your store, they may do it.  But it is rare for them to do.  Another option is find a forwarding company and have the lg send to the forwarding company then to you. Either way, it’s a lot of hoops to jump through.


----------



## AleeLee

Kevinh73 said:


> I don’t believe it is released in the US.  However, it can be found in Australia and New Zealand.  If you are not in those two places, one way to get it is to ask your store for an international transfer.  Depending how big of a customer you are at your store, they may do it.  But it is rare for them to do.  Another option is find a forwarding company and have the lg send to the forwarding company then to you. Either way, it’s a lot of hoops to jump through.




It’s available in Canada. My CA sent me that pic. (If that’s the one you are referring to)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> Made where ?  Just curious if where it's made makes a difference.  I probably just got the first produced models...


All items Made in France ..none have date codes...


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thanks for your help! I’ve taken the leap and ordered one  I’ve been told that it takes between 9 to 12 months to make! Can’t wait!


I can’t wait to see it!  Even tho it’s a year later, don’t forget about us!


----------



## despair

Went to pick up a couple of watercolor items (oops) today while getting a replacement dust bag for the tote, and took the chance to take photos of the perfume travel case. It's a beauty but really can't think of a use for it currently...


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> Went to pick up a couple of watercolor items (oops) today while getting a replacement dust bag for the tote, and took the chance to take photos of the perfume travel case. It's a beauty but really can't think of a use for it currently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047626
> View attachment 5047627
> View attachment 5047628
> View attachment 5047629


Thanks for sharing! I was curious to see what the inside looked.


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was curious to see what the inside looked.


It's a navy blue microfiber lining with a leather patch at the base


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Went to pick up a couple of watercolor items (oops) today while getting a replacement dust bag for the tote, and took the chance to take photos of the perfume travel case. It's a beauty but really can't think of a use for it currently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047626
> View attachment 5047627
> View attachment 5047628
> View attachment 5047629


oooh, what else did you pick up?


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> oooh, what else did you pick up?









I may not keep both but decided to get them first while there's still stock availability. BTW I saw the jacket today and honestly it looks terrible in person. The color of the jacket is a cream yellow and while I can see maybe a celebrity or influencer carrying it off for an event or an OOTD but it's impossible (to me) to wear it in real life.


----------



## Melissa V

despair said:


> View attachment 5047688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047689
> 
> 
> I may not keep both but decided to get them first while there's still stock availability. BTW I saw the jacket today and honestly it looks terrible in person. The color of the jacket is a cream white and while I can see maybe a celebrity or influencer carrying it off for an event or an OOTD but it's impossible (to me) to wear it in real life.


That pencil case is so pretty!


----------



## despair

Melissa V said:


> That pencil case is so pretty!


It is a more unique print placement amongst the multicolor items and I was actually surprised at how much it holds - it can actually even hold my glasses with room to spare to the zipper. It will make a great catch all for knick knacks but the white leather panel could show wear quite readily (I feel).


----------



## DivotDiva

despair said:


> It is a more unique print placement amongst the multicolor items and I was actually surprised at how much it holds - it can actually even hold my glasses with room to spare to the zipper. It will make a great catch all for knick knacks but the white leather panel could show wear quite readily (I feel).


I ordered one of these and I agree about that white panel.  Haven’t yet decided how I will use it, but tossing it into the depths of my handbag won’t be an option!  it will need TLC!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Kevinh73 said:


> It’ll be worth the wait.  Sometimes it may take longer than 12 months as that happened to me before.  But in the end, product is immaculately made and you will be thrilled with it.  If you go to Asnieres in the future, you may be able to meet the craftsmen/ craftslady who made your box which is always fun!



 Honestly can’t wait! Wow! That would be really awesome


----------



## mosh_2k7

bbkctpf said:


> I can’t wait to see it!  Even tho it’s a year later, don’t forget about us!



Same here! I definitely won’t


----------



## despair

DivotDiva said:


> I ordered one of these and I agree about that white panel.  Haven’t yet decided how I will use it, but tossing it into the depths of my handbag won’t be an option!  it will need TLC!


Honestly though if I had to baby it I feel it's then too much effort to use... It is the most functional SLG for me in the collection though, so quite split at this point about keeping it...


----------



## enjoy1

despair said:


> View attachment 5047688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047689
> 
> 
> I may not keep both but decided to get them first while there's still stock availability. BTW I saw the jacket today and honestly it looks terrible in person. The color of the jacket is a cream yellow and while I can see maybe a celebrity or influencer carrying it off for an event or an OOTD but it's impossible (to me) to wear it in real life.


I LOVE the ear-bud case! Where are you located? No one around me has seen this in any of the stores.


----------



## M_Butterfly

despair said:


> Went to pick up a couple of watercolor items (oops) today while getting a replacement dust bag for the tote, and took the chance to take photos of the perfume travel case. It's a beauty but really can't think of a use for it currently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047626
> View attachment 5047627
> View attachment 5047628
> View attachment 5047629


This beauty does not need an use. LOL.  Adorable. I would love to get it to keep my LV bottle, even if  I am not traveling


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Twinsies! Same here! What colour do you have? I have the mono eclipse! lol to not being responsible for your actions   I hope the LV fairies make it available for you then!


Thanks dear! Yes, exactly that - identical twins!


----------



## gagabag

despair said:


> View attachment 5047688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047689
> 
> 
> I may not keep both but decided to get them first while there's still stock availability. BTW I saw the jacket today and honestly it looks terrible in person. The color of the jacket is a cream yellow and while I can see maybe a celebrity or influencer carrying it off for an event or an OOTD but it's impossible (to me) to wear it in real life.


Oooh very pretty! What did you think of the ear buds? Do you know if it will fit airpods pro ok?


----------



## hermes_lemming

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I've waited as long as 2.5 months for a preorder. If you've paid you should get them, but there's also a 10% chance they could be cancelled. When I've always preordered, I was told it substantially increases your chance of getting the items more so than waitlist because preorders are prioritised when stock is sourced/becomes available. Good luck!


Customer service told me there's two types of preorders: #1 approved preorder based allocated stock and #2 approved if it becomes available (not guaranteed).

And not everything is available for order


----------



## hermes_lemming

Delete


----------



## despair

enjoy1 said:


> I LOVE the ear-bud case! Where are you located? No one around me has seen this in any of the stores.


I'm in Singapore


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> View attachment 5047688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047689
> 
> 
> I may not keep both but decided to get them first while there's still stock availability. BTW I saw the jacket today and honestly it looks terrible in person. The color of the jacket is a cream yellow and while I can see maybe a celebrity or influencer carrying it off for an event or an OOTD but it's impossible (to me) to wear it in real life.


Ooh love the pencil case too! the blue on the ear bud case is a tad too deep ya...

Yes I’d worry about keeping the white base on the pencil case clean too. In fact I’ll probably keep it sitting pretty on my desk if I bought it. I’d cry if pens leaked on to it! Which is why its lucky that I didn’t see and buy it


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> Went to pick up a couple of watercolor items (oops) today while getting a replacement dust bag for the tote, and took the chance to take photos of the perfume travel case. It's a beauty but really can't think of a use for it currently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047626
> View attachment 5047627
> View attachment 5047628
> View attachment 5047629



@despair .... oh now you're just taunting me, cuz u know I can't have it  !!!    What's the retail of this beauty ?


----------



## hermes_lemming

bigverne28 said:


> Some items received are chipped and others not. I believe in time most of the date codes will be phased out and replaced with chips in the items that can hold them. It's a little trickier with the slgs though, so not sure if these will still have date codes.


Yep if they have a date code, they're not chipped


----------



## hermes_lemming

amrx87 said:


> whats the deal with the chips? I’ve been out of the game too long!!


To prevent counterfeits. Ingenious if you ask me.


----------



## Amays4759

hermes_lemming said:


> To prevent counterfeits. Ingenious if you ask me.



High end counterfeits already have chips. I remember reading about a bust in china recently where the chip technology was found. I believe a LV employee was involved in this bust. Its been a few weeks so the details of the article are scattered. I'll try to find it to post it here.


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> @despair .... oh now you're just taunting me, cuz u know I can't have it  !!!    What's the retail of this beauty ?


It's S$915. I'm actually puzzled as to why certain items aren't available in certain regions - why would they do that?


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Ooh love the pencil case too! the blue on the ear bud case is a tad too deep ya...
> 
> Yes I’d worry about keeping the white base on the pencil case clean too. In fact I’ll probably keep it sitting pretty on my desk if I bought it. I’d cry if pens leaked on to it! Which is why its lucky that I didn’t see and buy it


It's basically the exact color/print of the centre panel of the tote, but yes it almost overwhelms the whole earphone case. It's still better than the initial look book which took the giant LV of the pocket organizer though...


----------



## Luxuryphilia

enjoy1 said:


> I LOVE the ear-bud case! Where are you located? No one around me has seen this in any of the stores.


It is available on the Canadian website








						Products by Louis Vuitton: Earphones Case
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Earphones Case:  Iconic House codes are given a painterly twist for the new season in this Earphones case. Expertly crafted from Monogram canvas, this functional accessory features a handy zipped closure and a snap hook for attaching it to bags or belts. The large LV...




					ca.louisvuitton.com


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> @despair .... oh now you're just taunting me, cuz u know I can't have it  !!!    What's the retail of this beauty ?



Where are you located? I was able to order one in the UK   Have you asked the CA if they can get one ordered for you?


----------



## mosh_2k7

enjoy1 said:


> I LOVE the ear-bud case! Where are you located? No one around me has seen this in any of the stores.



Are you in the US? If so, its available on the LV site and its in stock  









						Products by Louis Vuitton: Earphones Case
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Earphones Case: Iconic House codes are given a painterly twist for the new season in this Earphones case. Expertly crafted from Monogram canvas, this functional accessory features a handy zipped closure and a snap hook for attaching it to bags or belts. The large LV...




					us.louisvuitton.com


----------



## despair

gagabag said:


> Oooh very pretty! What did you think of the ear buds? Do you know if it will fit airpods pro ok?


Oh definitely but it doesn't have room for anything else except maybe coins once the airpods pro case is inside - still "better" than if you're using LV's earphones as that will fill up the case entirely. I've not used the LV ear buds myself because they are simply too much of a markup over airpods pro which are already the gold standard for me...


----------



## ColetteBlue

amrx87 said:


> Are the watercolor patterns the same on each bag/slg?


My blue watercolor pocket organizer is exactly as pictured on the product page.


----------



## pixiejenna

I would love the multicolor pocket organizer but I doubt I’ll be lucky enough to get one.


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> It's a navy blue microfiber lining with a leather patch at the base


The leather patch is a nice surprise. Didn’t expect that. thanks!


despair said:


> View attachment 5047688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047689
> 
> 
> I may not keep both but decided to get them first while there's still stock availability. BTW I saw the jacket today and honestly it looks terrible in person. The color of the jacket is a cream yellow and while I can see maybe a celebrity or influencer carrying it off for an event or an OOTD but it's impossible (to me) to wear it in real life.



I love all the pinks on the pencil case but the leather bottom also turned me off. But good to know about it fitting glasses (are they about the same size as sunglasses? Would say ray ban aviators fit?


----------



## bbkctpf

@mosh_2k7 for the trunk, is the watch trunk the option trunk option?


----------



## bbkctpf

I received 2 items today for this collection!  Definitely my favorite collection to date (since collecting, the other one which I wish I was around for was the watercolor murakami one  ). The blue inside is so so nice, I’m so glad the pv has card slots - nice touch compared to toiletry 26 with no slots/pockets. I plan to use the pv as a purse with a strap. The PO is just so darn cute, I don’t know if I’ll have the heart to use it but I will! I must! I didn’t expect to be able to get this piece so when I saw it online I was completely shocked.

These are my first men pieces and the canvas does feel thicker. Below are some detailed pics.


----------



## Bumbles

Congrats! Can’t wait to see all your other pieces! These are the two I’ve ordered too, but no movemeant on my end! *sigh*


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Went to pick up a couple of watercolor items (oops) today while getting a replacement dust bag for the tote, and took the chance to take photos of the perfume travel case. It's a beauty but really can't think of a use for it currently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047626
> View attachment 5047627
> View attachment 5047628
> View attachment 5047629


Did you end up getting the keepall bag charm?


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> Did you end up getting the keepall bag charm?


No live stock available to even take a look at in person. Haha.


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> The leather patch is a nice surprise. Didn’t expect that. thanks!
> 
> 
> I love all the pinks on the pencil case but the leather bottom also turned me off. But good to know about it fitting glasses (are they about the same size as sunglasses? Would say ray ban aviators fit?


Definitely! With room to spare!



Oh and the leather patch in the perfume travel case is simply the country of manufacture tab, not something functional. Haha.


----------



## LunaSky

bbkctpf said:


> I received 2 items today for this collection!  Definitely my favorite collection to date (since collecting, the other one which I wish I was around for was the watercolor murakami one  ). The blue inside is so so nice, I’m so glad the pv has card slots - nice touch compared to toiletry 26 with no slots/pockets. I plan to use the pv as a purse with a strap. The PO is just so darn cute, I don’t know if I’ll have the heart to use it but I will! I must! I didn’t expect to be able to get this piece so when I saw it online I was completely shocked.
> 
> These are my first men pieces and the canvas does feel thicker. Below are some detailed pics.
> View attachment 5048386
> View attachment 5048387
> View attachment 5048388
> View attachment 5048389
> View attachment 5048390
> View attachment 5048391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048385


Wow you got some awesome items!


----------



## gagabag

despair said:


> Oh definitely but it doesn't have room for anything else except maybe coins once the airpods pro case is inside - still "better" than if you're using LV's earphones as that will fill up the case entirely. I've not used the LV ear buds myself because they are simply too much of a markup over airpods pro which are already the gold standard for me...
> 
> View attachment 5048251


Thanks, dear! That’s very helpful to see! I agree, the LV ear buds are just OTT and just unnecessary for me. Are you keeping this one?


----------



## despair

gagabag said:


> Thanks, dear! That’s very helpful to see! I agree, the LV ear buds are just OTT and just unnecessary for me. Are you keeping this one?


I probably will keep one of the two items I got - the earphones case is essentially also a bag charm and is ever so slightly cheaper than the keepall bag charm after all...


----------



## Amays4759

Is there anything we can treat the canvas with or have done to protect the white/lighter portions of our pieces from getting dirty?

I want to use my multicolor PO but if the white portion turns a weird cream color I will be so annoyed with myself


----------



## hermes_lemming

Amays4759 said:


> Is there anything we can treat the canvas with or have done to protect the white/lighter portions of our pieces from getting dirty?
> 
> I want to use my multicolor PO but if the white portion turns a weird cream color I will be so annoyed with myself


Nope just live life and use it


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> Definitely! With room to spare!
> View attachment 5048401
> 
> 
> Oh and the leather patch in the perfume travel case is simply the country of manufacture tab, not something functional. Haha.


Oh wow a lot roomier than I thought. Thanks for the pic!


LunaSky said:


> Wow you got some awesome items!


Thankssss!


----------



## mosh_2k7

bbkctpf said:


> @mosh_2k7 for the trunk, is the watch trunk the option trunk option?



Hi! What do you mean by option trunk option???


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> Hi! What do you mean by option trunk option???


lol, wow look at that sentence. My mistake. I meant is the watch trunk the option option?  Can one pick another trunk style for this print too?


----------



## mosh_2k7

bbkctpf said:


> lol, wow look at that sentence. My mistake. I meant is the watch trunk the option option?  Can one pick another trunk style for this print too?



Oh that makes a lot more sense  Unfortunately you can’t pick another option  The good news is that the insert inside is removable. So it can used as a jewellery case  Its large enough to hold quite a lot of the SLG’s inside!


----------



## despair

mosh_2k7 said:


> Oh that makes a lot more sense  Unfortunately you can’t pick another option  The good news is that the insert inside is removable. So it can used as a jewellery case  Its large enough to hold quite a lot of the SLG’s inside!


Is there a time limit to order the case since this is a limited edition offering? You need to pay 50% downpayment and then the remainder on collection? Thanks!


----------



## hermes_lemming

despair said:


> Is there a time limit to order the case since this is a limited edition offering? You need to pay 50% downpayment and then the remainder on collection? Thanks!


I think your best bet is just trolling online to see if anything is returned and made available.  All the preorders are sold and that window was a limited time. There's no half now half later. It was full price upfront or name on a list, depending on the store's policy


----------



## despair

hermes_lemming said:


> I think your best bet is just trolling online to see if anything is returned and made available.  All the preorders are sold and that window was a limited time. There's no half now half later. It was full price upfront or name on a list, depending on the store's policy


Oh this includes made to order hardsided items like the 8 watch case? I thought I had read somewhere that the payment upfront was just 50% for MTO (could have remembered wrongly). I never saw the watercolor watch case online at all and assumed it was never available via the website...


----------



## hermes_lemming

despair said:


> Oh this includes made to order hardsided items like the 8 watch case? I thought I had read somewhere that the payment upfront was just 50% for MTO (could have remembered wrongly). I never saw the watercolor watch case online at all and assumed it was never available via the website...


Your best bet is to ask a LV employee.  I was presented those cases by my CA and momentarily blacked out when I heard the price


----------



## despair

hermes_lemming said:


> Your best bet is to ask a LV employee.  I was presented those cases by my CA and momentarily blacked out when I heard the price


LOL! I want to eventually own a hardsided piece but will probably go for something more classic than a seasonal like watercolor. If I had the spare money I would have definitely sprung for the watercolor trunk though. The colorway and placement is just insanely beautiful from the pictures that I saw.


----------



## xlana

I know I'm late to the game and I'm usually in the Chanel subforums, but this collection has got me drooling!! I knew it was coming out and I actually saw what was coming out but I seemed to have missed seeing the gorgeous multicolor watercolor pocket organizer!! I already reached out to a personal shopper at 59th Bloomingdales but unsurprisingly it's out of stock there.

Do you guys think it's too late for me to get one? I'm unfamiliar with LV stock and releases so I'm in new territory here. If anyone can refer me to a SA/CA who can possibly help me, preferably in the NYC area, I would be so grateful!


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> Oh that makes a lot more sense  Unfortunately you can’t pick another option  The good news is that the insert inside is removable. So it can used as a jewellery case  Its large enough to hold quite a lot of the SLG’s inside!


Lol look at that I managed to butcher the sentence again .  Thanks for the info! What a great idea beautiful trunk on the outside and beautiful SLGs on the inside


----------



## lemondln

enjoy1 said:


> Hi All! I love this line. I was just in a Dallas LV store and they have a couple things in stock. In-box me if you want my CA’s phone number. She said she would help. ☺


wow, city keepall looks a good size, wish it has handles like xs.


----------



## mosh_2k7

xlana said:


> I know I'm late to the game and I'm usually in the Chanel subforums, but this collection has got me drooling!! I knew it was coming out and I actually saw what was coming out but I seemed to have missed seeing the gorgeous multicolor watercolor pocket organizer!! I already reached out to a personal shopper at 59th Bloomingdales but unsurprisingly it's out of stock there.
> 
> Do you guys think it's too late for me to get one? I'm unfamiliar with LV stock and releases so I'm in new territory here. If anyone can refer me to a SA/CA who can possibly help me, preferably in the NYC area, I would be so grateful!



Just keep checking the LV site and ring up Client services and ask if they can put you on the waiting list for one! Good luck!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Some of my pieces arrived this morning  

1. Keepall Bag Charm:



















2. ID Card Holder:


----------



## mosh_2k7

3. 100ml Fragrance/Perfume Bottle Holder


































4. Jigsaw Puzzle


----------



## despair

So exciting to see your reveal @mosh_2k7! What else are you getting from the collection? The perfume case is really a beauty. Am so tempted!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> 3. 100ml Fragrance/Perfume Bottle Holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Jigsaw Puzzle



I have Watercolor envy now !!  So lucky you were able to score these rare incredible finds !!!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Where are you located? I was able to order one in the UK   Have you asked the CA if they can get one ordered for you?



*This case isn't available in the US  so I've been told !*





despair said:


> It's S$915. I'm actually puzzled as to why certain items aren't available in certain regions - why would they do that?



*Because they knew I'd want it and wanted to torture me! *


----------



## mosh_2k7

despair said:


> So exciting to see your reveal @mosh_2k7! What else are you getting from the collection? The perfume case is really a beauty. Am so tempted!



Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:

1. Watch Box
2. Earphone Case
3. Keepall 50
4. Beach Towel
5. Zippy Wallet
6. Flask
7. Face Mask
8. Pencil Case
9. NoteBook
10. Pochette Voyage 
11. Mules
12. Dopp Kit
13. Pocket Organiser
14. Bumbag
15. Bucket Hat

Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!


----------



## despair

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:
> 
> 1. Watch Box
> 2. Earphone Case
> 3. Keepall 50
> 4. Beach Towel
> 5. Zippy Wallet
> 6. Flask
> 7. Face Mask
> 8. Pencil Case
> 9. NoteBook
> 10. Pochette Voyage
> 11. Mules
> 12. Dopp Kit
> 13. Pocket Organiser
> 14. Bumbag
> 15. Bucket Hat
> 
> Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!


Please do a flatlay when everything comes it would be better than the LV look book haha. You forgot to say the skateboard trunk as well! Hee


----------



## xlana

mosh_2k7 said:


> Just keep checking the LV site and ring up Client services and ask if they can put you on the waiting list for one! Good luck!



Thank you! I already signed up for the "notify me when back in stock" notification but I'm aware that tons of others have also probably signed up as well lol. 

I'll call client services but I think I'll also drop by a LV boutique this weekend and try my luck.

By the way, your haul of this collection is spectacular!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:
> 
> 1. Watch Box
> 2. Earphone Case
> 3. Keepall 50
> 4. Beach Towel
> 5. Zippy Wallet
> 6. Flask
> 7. Face Mask
> 8. Pencil Case
> 9. NoteBook
> 10. Pochette Voyage
> 11. Mules
> 12. Dopp Kit
> 13. Pocket Organiser
> 14. Bumbag
> 15. Bucket Hat
> 
> Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!


 OMG I just melted from being jelly lol! Congrats on owning most of this gorgeous collection!


----------



## keepallfan

So happy to have the multiple!


----------



## keepallfan

So happy to have the multiple in this collection!


----------



## nicole0612

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:
> 
> 1. Watch Box
> 2. Earphone Case
> 3. Keepall 50
> 4. Beach Towel
> 5. Zippy Wallet
> 6. Flask
> 7. Face Mask
> 8. Pencil Case
> 9. NoteBook
> 10. Pochette Voyage
> 11. Mules
> 12. Dopp Kit
> 13. Pocket Organiser
> 14. Bumbag
> 15. Bucket Hat
> 
> Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!


Congrats!! The list of what you didn’t buy would be much shorter!! I love this collection also


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:
> 
> 1. Watch Box
> 2. Earphone Case
> 3. Keepall 50
> 4. Beach Towel
> 5. Zippy Wallet
> 6. Flask
> 7. Face Mask
> 8. Pencil Case
> 9. NoteBook
> 10. Pochette Voyage
> 11. Mules
> 12. Dopp Kit
> 13. Pocket Organiser
> 14. Bumbag
> 15. Bucket Hat
> 
> Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!



No key holder ???


----------



## bbkctpf

@mosh_2k7 !!!!! Omg! Loveeee.  Thanks for detailed pics so we can slowly drool . Would you say this is the collection you’ve ordered most from?

Do you plan to do the puzzle anytime soon?  I ask bc I want to know if it fits on this wall I have in mind haha. CA has no idea either and it’s not on the site!

I’m also excited you got the mask haha I can’t wait to see some photos of it!


----------



## bbkctpf

I don’t have any contributions tonight but can i please share what ad I was presented with on ig? I lol’ed a bit  
maybe we don’t need the lv bag charm after all? Haha


----------



## Mirisaa

My item arrived!
I wanted to add pop of color to my wardrobe for a while and when I saw this collection I was thinking “why not all colors at once?”    such a beautiful and happy collection!


----------



## bbkctpf

Mirisaa said:


> My item arrived!
> I wanted to add pop of color to my wardrobe for a while and when I saw this collection I was thinking “why not all colors at once?”    such a beautiful and happy collection!
> View attachment 5049539
> View attachment 5049540


Great choice for a “pop of all colors”!


----------



## Mirisaa

bbkctpf said:


> Great choice for a “pop of all colors”!



Thank you!


----------



## bbkctpf

Got a couple of items today. The stole isn’t for me. The colors are more concentrated than I would like them to be as well (@despair). ESP the lime green I’m not a huge fan of on me.

but check out this cutie! Are you convinced yet @Bumbles?! (After seeing all the bag charm posts!)

Is it too much to hang it off my nano speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Some of my pieces arrived this morning
> 
> 1. Keepall Bag Charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ID Card Holder:


That keepall bag charm is adorable.     Congrats! How do you plan on using it?


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> 3. 100ml Fragrance/Perfume Bottle Holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Jigsaw Puzzle


Loved all your unique watercolour pieces! Simply stunning!


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:
> 
> 1. Watch Box
> 2. Earphone Case
> 3. Keepall 50
> 4. Beach Towel
> 5. Zippy Wallet
> 6. Flask
> 7. Face Mask
> 8. Pencil Case
> 9. NoteBook
> 10. Pochette Voyage
> 11. Mules
> 12. Dopp Kit
> 13. Pocket Organiser
> 14. Bumbag
> 15. Bucket Hat
> 
> Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!


Wow! That’s amazing. You are the watercolour expert!


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Got a couple of items today. The stole isn’t for me. The colors are more concentrated than I would like them to be as well (@despair). ESP the lime green I’m not a huge fan of on me.
> 
> but check out this cutie! Are you convinced yet @Bumbles?! (After seeing all the bag charm posts!)
> 
> Is it too much to hang it off my nano speedy?
> View attachment 5049562
> View attachment 5049563
> View attachment 5049564


You’re killing me!  My heart is melting and I’m so jel! it’s super cute and adorable!I want one too, but my head is saying ‘NO!’ What would I do with it? And I had come to the conclusion I already have a similar one with Gucci and was satisfied with that, and I thought I would be content with my PV and PO when it arrives, but now after seeing your pics, I’m going back to that hole of wanting it and going crazy again! lol Thanks a lot! My enabling Buddy!
And you definitely keeping yours? How are you going to use it? And please don’t say you have no idea. Or buy now think later! Hahaha Thanks so much for sharing! All the pics are gorgeous and stunning, but my fav is the keepall bag charm. That takes the 1st price. But the PV is super stunning too. I’m still on the waitlist for the PV and PO but still no news or movement from my side. Will have to admire yours and everyone else watercolour pieces!


----------



## summy

My item arrived today♥️... still thinking about the keepall xs in this print


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> I don’t have any contributions tonight but can i please share what ad I was presented with on ig? I lol’ed a bit
> maybe we don’t need the lv bag charm after all? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049498


Omg! They thought we needed another option then the LV!


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> Got a couple of items today. The stole isn’t for me. The colors are more concentrated than I would like them to be as well (@despair). ESP the lime green I’m not a huge fan of on me.
> 
> but check out this cutie! Are you convinced yet @Bumbles?! (After seeing all the bag charm posts!)
> 
> Is it too much to hang it off my nano speedy?
> View attachment 5049562
> View attachment 5049563
> View attachment 5049564


I think you can fold the stole and hide the colors that you don't like and use it as a scarf? Lol. That's how I tried convincing myself before my sis took over the item, haha... 

Bag charm is still not available in live stock nor online so I'm guessing I'll be holding onto the earphone case as a charm! Haha.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

despair said:


> I think you can fold the stole and hide the colors that you don't like and use it as a scarf? Lol. That's how I tried convincing myself before my sis took over the item, haha...
> 
> Bag charm is still not available in live stock nor online so I'm guessing I'll be holding onto the earphone case as a charm! Haha.


I am thinking about using it as a charm too. Would work well on larger bags


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> I have Watercolor envy now !!  So lucky you were able to score these rare incredible finds !!!



Thank you! I’ve got a wonderful CA who ordered them for me


----------



## mosh_2k7

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats!! The list of what you didn’t buy would be much shorter!! I love this collection also



That is so true! I didn’t actually plan to buy everything  It just happened!


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> *This case isn't available in the US  so I've been told !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they knew I'd want it and wanted to torture me! *



Sorry to hear that! Thats a real shame! You would have loved it!


----------



## mosh_2k7

despair said:


> Please do a flatlay when everything comes it would be better than the LV look book haha. You forgot to say the skateboard trunk as well! Hee



I Will do!  I saw that, but its too damn expensive for what it is. Plus i have no use for it! So easy for me not to order it!


----------



## mosh_2k7

xlana said:


> Thank you! I already signed up for the "notify me when back in stock" notification but I'm aware that tons of others have also probably signed up as well lol.
> 
> I'll call client services but I think I'll also drop by a LV boutique this weekend and try my luck.
> 
> By the way, your haul of this collection is spectacular!! Enjoy it!!



Good luck and thank you!


----------



## mosh_2k7

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG I just melted from being jelly lol! Congrats on owning most of this gorgeous collection!



Thank you! Can’t wait for all the pieces to arrive!


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> No key holder ???



Nope. It’s nice, but I didn’t like it as much as the other pieces in the collection!


----------



## mosh_2k7

bbkctpf said:


> @mosh_2k7 !!!!! Omg! Loveeee.  Thanks for detailed pics so we can slowly drool . Would you say this is the collection you’ve ordered most from?
> 
> Do you plan to do the puzzle anytime soon?  I ask bc I want to know if it fits on this wall I have in mind haha. CA has no idea either and it’s not on the site!
> 
> I’m also excited you got the mask haha I can’t wait to see some photos of it!



100% Usually i only purchase 3 or 4 pieces from a collection!

I may do! Its on the UK site, but doesn’t give the actual size of the jigsaw. The puzzle is 23 x 23 = 529 pieces







The mask wasn’t available in the UK. I have a friend who lives in Japan, who was able to order it for me  I’ll post photos once it arrives!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Bumbles said:


> That keepall bag charm is adorable.     Congrats! How do you plan on using it?



It’s going to get attached to my Keepall 50  I’ll post of it soon! It arrived in a huge box!


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> It’s going to get attached to my Keepall 50  I’ll post of it soon! It arrived in a huge box!


Sounds amazing!


----------



## Kilowhiskey111

mosh_2k7 said:


> It’s going to get attached to my Keepall 50  I’ll post of it soon! It arrived in a huge box!



I have the keepall on the way. I would rather have the multicolor tote. Any hope it will restock?


----------



## Luxuryphilia

For everyone in Canada I managed to order the watercolor pencil case with a store SA today


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

niceguyKBOS said:


> View attachment 5043345
> View attachment 5043347
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the multicolor items to arrive... Pocket organizer, pencil case, and earphones case


How do you like the bag?


----------



## despair

It came up as being available to order online so I went ahead to get the zippy vertical wallet... Once that arrives I'll decide what to return! Can't keep all the items I've ordered so far as that is more than what I've budgeted to spend on this collection. Haha.


----------



## gheaden

Joined the club! Unfortunately had to purchase MC on the secondary market, but now that my CA is back, I got on the official list to purchase one.

5th Avenue has pencil holder, earphone case, and charm the other day. They had parfume case on release day. They had a bunch of blue items as well.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So I had ordered this but wasn’t 100 percent feeling it, so I sent it back. I do love it but it didn’t feel like something omg I have to have this!


----------



## Kilowhiskey111

Did the US get the multicolor tote yet?


----------



## leooh

Used the pouch in the tote as a clutch to work yesterday.. no wavy zipper like the neverfull pouch, as this is much bigger!


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Used the pouch in the tote as a clutch to work yesterday.. no wavy zipper like the neverfull pouch, as this is much bigger!


You modded your Tracetogether token with an LV D ring? Haha excellent


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> You modded your Tracetogether token with an LV D ring? Haha excellent


hehe no, the d ring is a look-alike from taobao


----------



## Sharona228

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> Did the US get the multicolor tote yet?


Not that I know of...I‘m waiting on it too.


----------



## fyn72

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thank you! It’s probably my favourite piece so far! Ive not ordered much else   Got the following pieces arriving soon:
> 
> 1. Watch Box
> 2. Earphone Case
> 3. Keepall 50
> 4. Beach Towel
> 5. Zippy Wallet
> 6. Flask
> 7. Face Mask
> 8. Pencil Case
> 9. NoteBook
> 10. Pochette Voyage
> 11. Mules
> 12. Dopp Kit
> 13. Pocket Organiser
> 14. Bumbag
> 15. Bucket Hat
> 
> Didn’t realise that i basically brought nearly everything from the collection! I now regret not ordering the Horizon Luggage and the Skateboard!


I'm surprised you were allowed with the purchasing limits! Congrats on the haul!


----------



## GAN

Last night, I managed to snap 1 ink blue keepall xs for my friend but I had a hard time deciding either ink blue or lt blue keepall xs for myself.  Both are nice in their own way.   Sharing our mod shot.

In the end,I purchased the lt blue keepall. Can anyone tell me how should I take care it as the SA told me I should avoid wearing it against dark color or denim as there will be chances of color transfer since it is light color canvas. Has anyone start wearing it? I yet to unbox and it is still in original pretty packaging. I still thinking hard if I should change it to ink blue version though the white lt blue attracted me the most. But my wardrobe is also usually black and dark color,  I dont know is this going to be an issue. Please can someone help to advise? 

This is my first piece light color canvas from LV, I no idea how it will turn out .. or if the white canvas will turn yellow over time. I know that I might worry too much.


----------



## leooh

GAN said:


> Last night, I managed to snap 1 ink blue keepall xs for my friend but I had a hard time deciding either ink blue or lt blue keepall xs for myself.  Both are nice in their own way.   Sharing our mod shot.
> 
> In the end,I purchased the lt blue keepall. Can anyone tell me how should I take care it as the SA told me I should avoid wearing it against dark color or denim as there will be chances of color transfer since it is light color canvas. Has anyone start wearing it? I yet to unbox and it is still in original pretty packaging. I still thinking hard if I should change it to ink blue version though the white lt blue attracted me the most. But my wardrobe is also usually black and dark color,  I dont know is this going to be an issue. Please can someone help to advise?
> 
> This is my first piece light color canvas from LV, I no idea how it will turn out .. or if the white canvas will turn yellow over time. I know that I might worry too much.


Congrats, the light blue line attracts me the most as well, so I’d keep it. The ink blue keepall xs looks “deflated” to me once I saw it in person (not trying to offend ink blue keepall xs owners/lovers, sorry in advance) so i passed on that. 
As for white canvas pieces turning yellow, I have azur pieces so I’m not too worried. I think so long as we take reasonable care of it, it should be fine. 

However if you are having second thoughts, best to return...


----------



## mosh_2k7

fyn72 said:


> I'm surprised you were allowed with the purchasing limits! Congrats on the haul!



Not all the items from the collection were purchased by myself. I had to ask two of my friends to purchase a few of the items for me


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> You’re killing me!  My heart is melting and I’m so jel! it’s super cute and adorable!I want one too, but my head is saying ‘NO!’ What would I do with it? And I had come to the conclusion I already have a similar one with Gucci and was satisfied with that, and I thought I would be content with my PV and PO when it arrives, but now after seeing your pics, I’m going back to that hole of wanting it and going crazy again! lol Thanks a lot! My enabling Buddy!
> And you definitely keeping yours? How are you going to use it? And please don’t say you have no idea. Or buy now think later! Hahaha Thanks so much for sharing! All the pics are gorgeous and stunning, but my fav is the keepall bag charm. That takes the 1st price. But the PV is super stunning too. I’m still on the waitlist for the PV and PO but still no news or movement from my side. Will have to admire yours and everyone else watercolour pieces!


 Okay no more enabling over here!  Ur Gucci charm is very cute tho. It’s nice it’s not white too, easier maintenance. I want to hang this off of a bag but majority of my bags are small actually. Would it be too much on a BTP bag?

I hope your items gets processed and arrive!  The PV is so pretty! I guess I can hang the bag charm on the PV. Did you order anything else in this collection?
I also don’t know what I’ll put in it, maybe keys? Lol

And this whole buy now and think later is too hard with this watercolor collection. Its really buy now and keep forever


----------



## bbkctpf

summy said:


> My item arrived today♥... still thinking about the keepall xs in this print


We’re u able to see the keepall xs in person to try? Congrats on your PO!


despair said:


> I think you can fold the stole and hide the colors that you don't like and use it as a scarf? Lol. That's how I tried convincing myself before my sis took over the item, haha...
> 
> Bag charm is still not available in live stock nor online so I'm guessing I'll be holding onto the earphone case as a charm! Haha.


Haha, it’s okay. It’s going back - at least I’m not keeping everything coming in   
I like the idea of the ear buds as a key charm. Plus fits Apple ones so that’s a plus.


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> 100% Usually i only purchase 3 or 4 pieces from a collection!
> 
> I may do! Its on the UK site, but doesn’t give the actual size of the jigsaw. The puzzle is 23 x 23 = 529 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mask wasn’t available in the UK. I have a friend who lives in Japan, who was able to order it for me  I’ll post photos once it arrives!


Haha, I also sat there and counted the pieces. I estimated each puzzle piece was around 1.5cm...so approximately 35cm by 35cm? I want to frame the puzzle and use the tray for jewelry or perfume. How about you?


----------



## bbkctpf

Jeepgurl76 said:


> So I had ordered this but wasn’t 100 percent feeling it, so I sent it back. I do love it but it didn’t feel like something omg I have to have this!
> 
> View attachment 5050264


I find this bag fits comfortably cross body but the placement of the bag clips odd lol. But.I guess it was done so it can be work as a belt bag too maybe?


----------



## bbkctpf

GAN said:


> Last night, I managed to snap 1 ink blue keepall xs for my friend but I had a hard time deciding either ink blue or lt blue keepall xs for myself.  Both are nice in their own way.   Sharing our mod shot.
> 
> In the end,I purchased the lt blue keepall. Can anyone tell me how should I take care it as the SA told me I should avoid wearing it against dark color or denim as there will be chances of color transfer since it is light color canvas. Has anyone start wearing it? I yet to unbox and it is still in original pretty packaging. I still thinking hard if I should change it to ink blue version though the white lt blue attracted me the most. But my wardrobe is also usually black and dark color,  I dont know is this going to be an issue. Please can someone help to advise?
> 
> This is my first piece light color canvas from LV, I no idea how it will turn out .. or if the white canvas will turn yellow over time. I know that I might worry too much.


I think it goes w your outfit here. But where it hits on your jeans I suspect there will be color transfer one day. Unless you’re wearing tights, don’t think color transfer will happen here - can anyone comment too?  I’ve also haven’t own anything light coloured canvas or leather.

the ink is easier to maintain tho.


----------



## bigverne28

GAN said:


> Last night, I managed to snap 1 ink blue keepall xs for my friend but I had a hard time deciding either ink blue or lt blue keepall xs for myself.  Both are nice in their own way.   Sharing our mod shot.
> 
> In the end,I purchased the lt blue keepall. Can anyone tell me how should I take care it as the SA told me I should avoid wearing it against dark color or denim as there will be chances of color transfer since it is light color canvas. Has anyone start wearing it? I yet to unbox and it is still in original pretty packaging. I still thinking hard if I should change it to ink blue version though the white lt blue attracted me the most. But my wardrobe is also usually black and dark color,  I dont know is this going to be an issue. Please can someone help to advise?
> 
> This is my first piece light color canvas from LV, I no idea how it will turn out .. or if the white canvas will turn yellow over time. I know that I might worry too much.


I think they’re both beautiful. The blue stands out more because of the contrasting colours of the blue and white. However because the canvas has a lot of white particularly the side without the LV logo it will get colour transfer from dark colours especially dark denim. If you intend to wear mostly crossbody it will rub even more against your clothing as opposed to carrying hand held. The fact the SA has already warned you of colour transfer gives you some indication of what to expect as you wear the bag over time. If you’re not worried about babying the bag and the possibility of colour transfer then keep it. The ink however is carefree and will require very little if any maintenance.


----------



## ekurutz89

keepallfan said:


> So happy to have the multiple in this collection!
> 
> View attachment 5049411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049413




Thanks for sharing! I haven't seen many pictures of this piece, and for some reason I am really drawn to it! What was your reaction when you saw it in person?


----------



## ekurutz89

Has anyone tried framing an LV scarf/stole? I purchased the multicolor stole as I planned on framing it, but I'm not  really sure the best way to go about framing it without damaging it.


----------



## GAN

leooh said:


> Congrats, the light blue line attracts me the most as well, so I’d keep it. The ink blue keepall xs looks “deflated” to me once I saw it in person (not trying to offend ink blue keepall xs owners/lovers, sorry in advance) so i passed on that.
> As for white canvas pieces turning yellow, I have azur pieces so I’m not too worried. I think so long as we take reasonable care of it, it should be fine.
> 
> However if you are having second thoughts, best to return...


  @ leooh, thank you and I have the same thought as you.  I reserved both 2 pieces of ink blue for myself and my friend. Upon collecting and after comparing & seeing the light blue for 1st time, the ligher color is pulling my heart more. Even my friend feels so but she picked the ink blue as more carefree option.



bigverne28 said:


> I think they’re both beautiful. The blue stands out more because of the contrasting colours of the blue and white. However because the canvas has a lot of white particularly the side without the LV logo it will get colour transfer from dark colours especially dark denim. If you intend to wear mostly crossbody it will rub even more against your clothing as opposed to carrying hand held. The fact the SA has already warned you of colour transfer gives you some indication of what to expect as you wear the bag over time. If you’re not worried about babying the bag and the possibility of colour transfer then keep it. The ink however is carefree and will require very little if any maintenance.


 @ bigverne28, thank you and yes that was exactly my concern and had a hard time deciding at the boutique. I somehow like the light blue more, trying to convince myself to keep it and be careful. I am not sure if I can do that. Going to unbox tomorrow and study it again if to change it to ink blue version in case the stock no more for me to exchange.



bbkctpf said:


> I think it goes w your outfit here. But where it hits on your jeans I suspect there will be color transfer one day. Unless you’re wearing tights, don’t think color transfer will happen here - can anyone comment too?  I’ve also haven’t own anything light coloured canvas or leather.
> 
> the ink is easier to maintain tho.


  @bbkctpf , thank you and yes I know.  I need to think and unbox the bag tomorrow and decide fast before ink blue version no more. Realised buying new bag, new headache.. wonder should I follow my head or my heart.


----------



## bigverne28

GAN said:


> @ bigverne28, thank you and yes that was exactly my concern and had a hard time deciding at the boutique. I somehow like the light blue more, trying to convince myself to keep it and be careful. I am not sure if I can do that. Going to unbox tomorrow and study it again if to change it to ink blue version in case the stock no more for me to exchange.


Definitely go with your heart if that's the blue one. You have to love the bag or you won't use it. Looking forward to seeing your unboxing pics.


----------



## nicole0612

bbkctpf said:


> I find this bag fits comfortably cross body but the placement of the bag clips odd lol. But.I guess it was done so it can be work as a belt bag too maybe?


Yes, the clips are placed there so it can be worn as a waist bag/bum bag as well as cross body (but it makes it hang at an angle when worn by shoulder carry). The canvas strap is not my style, so I swapped it for a metal strap.


----------



## PamK

ekurutz89 said:


> Has anyone tried framing an LV scarf/stole? I purchased the multicolor stole as I planned on framing it, but I'm not  really sure the best way to go about framing it without damaging it.


I had this professionally framed and I love it! Took a awhile to get done, however, and it was a little pricey. Love that multicolor stole!! So gorgeous ❤️  I could get my hands on one!


----------



## jsmile

My SA says that my order for the pochette voyage "cannot be fulfilled". Has anyone seemn it on the website recently?


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Okay no more enabling over here!  Ur Gucci charm is very cute tho. It’s nice it’s not white too, easier maintenance. I want to hang this off of a bag but majority of my bags are small actually. Would it be too much on a BTP bag?
> 
> I hope your items gets processed and arrive!  The PV is so pretty! I guess I can hang the bag charm on the PV. Did you order anything else in this collection?
> I also don’t know what I’ll put in it, maybe keys? Lol
> 
> And this whole buy now and think later is too hard with this watercolor collection. Its really buy now and keep forever


Nah all good! I know you mean well and trying to encourage me. I’m just trying to discourage myself or else I’ll have 2 key charms that size. Lol I reckon you should use it as an item on its own. No need to hang off anything as it’s gorgeous and can hold it’s off. Can you use it for exercising? That’s what I would of used it for? Maybe a card or two, some cash and coins. Keys and hand sanitiser? There’s a thought. That’s what I would of used it for or as a little keepall for when going to the gym? Or you can hang it off a bag too. That’s super cute!!
I love your ‘buy now, keep forever!’ Too funny but oh so true. At the end of the day it’s also a collectors item. I also got the PO coming but no news on that. The PV says submitted but no movement. But LV is my country is very slow and limited so apparently their waiting on more stock. If I can get the PV and PO I’m super happy bc their the items I originally wanted. Keepall bagcharm would be an unexpected bonus ‘if’ I was too get that. But I haven’t waitlisted that from the start before launch so maybe hard now to get considering we don’t get many of these LE pieces in! I also have the Apollo backpack charm too and used a few times only! Lol so yes it’s very collectors for me too!


----------



## BettyLouboo

This pocket organizer is so pretty  Love the cerulean blue


----------



## leooh

PamK said:


> I had this professionally framed and I love it! Took a awhile to get done, however, and it was a little pricey. Love that multicolor stole!! So gorgeous ❤  I could get my hands on one!


This is super gorgeous!


----------



## sunkissed_xp

I visited my SA today and she surprised me with this gorgeous piece.


	

		
			
		

		
	
So unexpected.


----------



## Bumbles

BettyLouboo said:


> This pocket organizer is so pretty  Love the cerulean blue


This is gorgeous! Am waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## BettyLouboo

sunkissed_xp said:


> I visited my SA today and she surprised me with this gorgeous piece.
> So unexpected.


So cute! Can I ask which size you’re wearing? And your height for reference?  I’ve been contemplating getting one but have no clue on which men’s size would work for me.


----------



## despair

sunkissed_xp said:


> I visited my SA today and she surprised me with this gorgeous piece.
> View attachment 5051561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unexpected.


Very nice! I read in the other thread that you're having this altered - just curious to know how they are going to alter something like a sweatshirt? Have never gotten RTW before, so are alterations part of purchase or would you need to pay additional? Thanks!


----------



## sunkissed_xp

BettyLouboo said:


> So cute! Can I ask which size you’re wearing? And your height for reference?  I’ve been contemplating getting one but have no clue on which men’s size would work for me.



yes, of course. I’m 5’0, wearing a small. I would have preferred a XS. My SA said it runs small, but not in my case. I didn’t want to let this slip away, so I pulled the trigger.



despair said:


> Very nice! I read in the other thread that you're having this altered - just curious to know how they are going to alter something like a sweatshirt? Have never gotten RTW before, so are alterations part of purchase or would you need to pay additional? Thanks!



they are going to take in the sides of my sweater. My SA stated alternations are included in the purchase of of RTW. This will be my 2nd piece I’m altering.


----------



## travelbliss

sunkissed_xp said:


> I visited my SA today and she surprised me with this gorgeous piece.
> View attachment 5051561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unexpected.



This looks great !! I happened to see these and they feel so well made,  LVoe the watercolors !!


----------



## bbkctpf

PamK said:


> I had this professionally framed and I love it! Took a awhile to get done, however, and it was a little pricey. Love that multicolor stole!! So gorgeous ❤  I could get my hands on one!


Love your LV “corner” here! That trunk The scarf turned out great too.


Bumbles said:


> Nah all good! I know you mean well and trying to encourage me. I’m just trying to discourage myself or else I’ll have 2 key charms that size. Lol I reckon you should use it as an item on its own. No need to hang off anything as it’s gorgeous and can hold it’s off. Can you use it for exercising? That’s what I would of used it for? Maybe a card or two, some cash and coins. Keys and hand sanitiser? There’s a thought. That’s what I would of used it for or as a little keepall for when going to the gym? Or you can hang it off a bag too. That’s super cute!!
> I love your ‘buy now, keep forever!’ Too funny but oh so true. At the end of the day it’s also a collectors item. I also got the PO coming but no news on that. The PV says submitted but no movement. But LV is my country is very slow and limited so apparently their waiting on more stock. If I can get the PV and PO I’m super happy bc their the items I originally wanted. Keepall bagcharm would be an unexpected bonus ‘if’ I was too get that. But I haven’t waitlisted that from the start before launch so maybe hard now to get considering we don’t get many of these LE pieces in! I also have the Apollo backpack charm too and used a few times only! Lol so yes it’s very collectors for me too!


Those are great ideas!! I’d like to use it on its own but lately on walks I been in stretchy clothes  so no hooks. Maybe I’llhook it to a lanyard.
I hope your order doesn’t get cancelled.  Both those items are so beautiful in person.
the Apollo backpack is so cute too. Okay I see your point - a duffle and a backpack. All set for vacation now that I think about itLOL


----------



## bbkctpf

BettyLouboo said:


> This pocket organizer is so pretty  Love the cerulean blue


Congrats on this little cutie!

For pocket organizer owners, have you actually used all the slots and does it puff it very bad?  Like in a way it shouldn’t be used that way?


----------



## bbkctpf

sunkissed_xp said:


> I visited my SA today and she surprised me with this gorgeous piece.
> View attachment 5051561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unexpected.


This is so nice on you. Show us after it’s been altered too!


----------



## londonparismaybetokyo

Bumbles said:


> This is so cute and pretty!


Isn’t it though


----------



## londonparismaybetokyo

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day out with my turtle
> View attachment 5033646


Cutest


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

sunkissed_xp said:


> yes, of course. I’m 5’0, wearing a small. I would have preferred a XS. My SA said it runs small, but not in my case. I didn’t want to let this slip away, so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> they are going to take in the sides of my sweater. My SA stated alternations are included in the purchase of of RTW. This will be my 2nd piece I’m altering.


Odd, this sweater actually runs huge. A client at my store who is normally an XXXL fit into a medium!


----------



## cielopark

GAN said:


> @ leooh, thank you and I have the same thought as you.  I reserved both 2 pieces of ink blue for myself and my friend. Upon collecting and after comparing & seeing the light blue for 1st time, the ligher color is pulling my heart more. Even my friend feels so but she picked the ink blue as more carefree option.
> 
> @ bigverne28, thank you and yes that was exactly my concern and had a hard time deciding at the boutique. I somehow like the light blue more, trying to convince myself to keep it and be careful. I am not sure if I can do that. Going to unbox tomorrow and study it again if to change it to ink blue version in case the stock no more for me to exchange.
> 
> @bbkctpf , thank you and yes I know.  I need to think and unbox the bag tomorrow and decide fast before ink blue version no more. Realised buying new bag, new headache.. wonder should I follow my head or my heart.



I have the navy blue and i love it. Its leather so for me its carefree. I have azur pieces but dont mind about it turning yellow overtime. Haven’t had any color transfer as i am careful of what i wear when i use my azur pieces.

I think you need to check the bag and try it again. If you still love it and see yourself using it, then keep it. But if you still have doubts, better to decide asap while they still have the leather version. Heres mine.


----------



## keepallfan

So excited to add this multiple to my collection!


----------



## despair

Just received the watercolor zippy vertical wallet, really pretty print and placement but the stitching looks to be really off at two spots... I'm guessing this will need to be returned...


----------



## ekurutz89

despair said:


> Just received the watercolor zippy vertical wallet, really pretty print and placement but the stitching looks to be really off at two spots... I'm guessing this will need to be returned...
> 
> View attachment 5052436
> View attachment 5052437
> View attachment 5052438
> View attachment 5052439
> View attachment 5052440



This is beautiful, I am so envious! This was the piece I wanted most from the collection and I was so upset it didn’t release in the US


----------



## despair

Initiated a return on the wallet - CS had to reorder for me because there are no stocks available in the system currently for an exchange. Which meant paying again while waiting for LV to refund my first order. Oh well. Just wish the item came in a better condition so I didn't have to go through all the hassle. 

Family photo of the watercolor items before they get separated...


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> Initiated a return on the wallet - CS had to reorder for me because there are no stocks available in the system currently for an exchange. Which meant paying again while waiting for LV to refund my first order. Oh well. Just wish the item came in a better condition so I didn't have to go through all the hassle.
> 
> Family photo of the watercolor items before they get separated...
> 
> View attachment 5052471
> View attachment 5052472


Such a pretty family photo!  The stitching on the wallet is quite croaked. Glad they were able to locate another for u. If th had this here, I’d definitely get it too. It’s so pretty.

my PV stitching isn’t that great either. It’s a bit wonky at the top where the leather is. But don’t think I have the option to find another .

what’s going back? The pencil case?


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> Such a pretty family photo!  The stitching on the wallet is quite croaked. Glad they were able to locate another for u. If th had this here, I’d definitely get it too. It’s so pretty.
> 
> my PV stitching isn’t that great either. It’s a bit wonky at the top where the leather is. But don’t think I have the option to find another .
> 
> what’s going back? The pencil case?


Actually the new order is one of those "requires an additional 14 days" types which means it may not be fulfilled. I'll just take it as fate if the order doesn't come through in the end...

I've wait listed for the keepall charm and will be returning the pencil case if I get a replacement vertical wallet. If the keepall charm order comes through then the earphone case goes back too... Trying to keep to a max of three items from the collection. Also having looked at these items for the past weeks, I think a few pieces would be good enough really!


----------



## ekurutz89

I reached out to my CA to see if they would be able to do a price match on the ink blue trio messenger bag since the retail price decreased, and I am still within the 30 day return window. 

Per my CA ( as well as LV corporate), the company does not have a policy on price matching. The operations manager at the store I purchased the  bag from said they could not issue a refund of the difference in price without me bringing the bag to the store ( in dust bags and box), initiating a return, and then repurchasing the item. Seems like LV is quite reluctant to accommodate me, which is quite off putting considering the number of purchases I’ve made in the last few months.


----------



## bbkctpf

ekurutz89 said:


> I reached out to my CA to see if they would be able to do a price match on the ink blue trio messenger bag since the retail price decreased, and I am still within the 30 day return window.
> 
> Per my CA ( as well as LV corporate), the company does not have a policy on price matching. The operations manager at the store I purchased the  bag from said they could not issue a refund of the difference in price without me bringing the bag to the store ( in dust bags and box), initiating a return, and then repurchasing the item. Seems like LV is quite reluctant to accommodate me, which is quite off putting considering the number of purchases I’ve made in the last few months.


Can you call cs?  They were accommodating when I said I wanted to return something by mail I got in store due to pandemic and lockdown.


----------



## Amays4759

I want to correct myself. Another user pointed out the bags will have chips and its to deter counterfeits. I mentioned how I saw an article that mentioned that counterfeits have chips as well.

well according to @foxylv on instagram the chips can only be scanned by an app LV employees were given. No app on the market works besides that app.... as of right now. And LV employees wont scan a bag to confirm if auth only if a person is doing a return.

I feel like this is going to be a big blow to the resale market and is more so to encourage you to buy straight from the store.


----------



## Amays4759

I want to correct myself. Another user pointed out the bags will have chips and its to deter counterfeits. I mentioned how I saw an article that mentioned that counterfeits have chips as well.

well according to @foxylv on instagram the chips can only be scanned by an app LV employees were given. No app on the market works besides that app.... as of right now. And LV employees wont scan a bag to confirm if auth only if a person is doing a return.

I feel like this is going to be a big blow to the resale market and is more so to encourage you to buy straight from the store.


----------



## jwd246810

enjoy1 said:


> Hi All! I love this line. I was just in a Dallas LV store and they have a couple things in stock. In-box me if you want my CA’s phone number. She said she would help. ☺


Please check your inbox


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Initiated a return on the wallet - CS had to reorder for me because there are no stocks available in the system currently for an exchange. Which meant paying again while waiting for LV to refund my first order. Oh well. Just wish the item came in a better condition so I didn't have to go through all the hassle.
> 
> Family photo of the watercolor items before they get separated...
> 
> View attachment 5052471
> View attachment 5052472


Love the family photo! hope the replacement will come soon


----------



## jwd246810

Hello my fellow Louis lovers! If anyone could possibly by chance please please please message me the number to a sales associate thats want to make a sale or a few hahaha 
I’m desperately trying to get my hands on a few watercolor pieces and I see one available at the closest location to me (3.5 hours)
I don’t want to drive all that way for it not to be there


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> Initiated a return on the wallet - CS had to reorder for me because there are no stocks available in the system currently for an exchange. Which meant paying again while waiting for LV to refund my first order. Oh well. Just wish the item came in a better condition so I didn't have to go through all the hassle.
> 
> Family photo of the watercolor items before they get separated...
> 
> View attachment 5052471
> View attachment 5052472


The wallet looks great. Hopefully CS can source another.


----------



## DivotDiva

jwd246810 said:


> Hello my fellow Louis lovers! If anyone could possibly by chance please please please message me the number to a sales associate thats want to make a sale or a few hahaha
> I’m desperately trying to get my hands on a few watercolor pieces and I see one available at the closest location to me (3.5 hours)
> I don’t want to drive all that way for it not to be there


Location???


----------



## Elaria

Does anyone know if they will be restocking items online? I am interested in the stole, bumbag, sweatshirt, or keep all. If you have an SA that could help, please PM me.

I have the notify alerts set for these items just in case they get stocked again. Hoping they do because this print may be my favorite of all time.


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Last night, I managed to snap 1 ink blue keepall xs for my friend but I had a hard time deciding either ink blue or lt blue keepall xs for myself.  Both are nice in their own way.   Sharing our mod shot.
> 
> In the end,I purchased the lt blue keepall. Can anyone tell me how should I take care it as the SA told me I should avoid wearing it against dark color or denim as there will be chances of color transfer since it is light color canvas. Has anyone start wearing it? I yet to unbox and it is still in original pretty packaging. I still thinking hard if I should change it to ink blue version though the white lt blue attracted me the most. But my wardrobe is also usually black and dark color,  I dont know is this going to be an issue. Please can someone help to advise?
> 
> This is my first piece light color canvas from LV, I no idea how it will turn out .. or if the white canvas will turn yellow over time. I know that I might worry too much.


I have both, I love the canvas keepall xs more because of the beautiful print. If you don’t use light colour bag when you are wearing new dark colour denim outfit, then there should be no colour transfer  problem . I like lighter colour bags and so far I don’t encounter colour transfer problem . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



If I can only have one, I would choose the canvas version .
GL!


----------



## ailisi

Got my hands on the keepall xs !!! Happy! 
But one of my strap hook was faulty, it couldn’t push in to clip onto the bag. Went back to the store to get it exchanged.


----------



## CK1Czar

It seems like more women have the men's pieces than guys. Another thing I find funny is how when LV first announced Virgil Abloh as the mens creative director, how much backlash and hate he received on this forum, yet now his collections sellout before they even make it on the shelves. lol...


----------



## hermes_lemming

CK1Czar said:


> It seems like more women have the men's pieces than guys. Another thing I find funny is how when LV first announced Virgil Abloh as the mens creative director, how much backlash and hate he received on this forum, yet now his collections sellout before they even make it on the shelves. lol...


the inhouse designers are responsible for this collection,not virgil


----------



## jwd246810

DivotDiva said:


> Location???


Live in south Oklahoma so


CK1Czar said:


> It seems like more women have the men's pieces than guys. Another thing I find funny is how when LV first announced Virgil Abloh as the mens creative director, how much backlash and hate he received on this forum, yet now his collections sellout before they even make it on the shelves. lol...


seriously my thoughts. I smell resellers


----------



## jwd246810

DivotDiva said:


> Location???


Any Texas locations


----------



## hermes_lemming

jwd246810 said:


> Live in south Oklahoma so
> 
> seriously my thoughts. I smell resellers


I haven't followed him long enough to witness the aforementioned stampede but it could just be covid fatigue and dire need of retail therapy plus supply vs demand.  My friends tell me the same thing is happening at other luxury retailers (e.g. Chanel and Hermes)


----------



## Tigerlily1

despair said:


> Initiated a return on the wallet - CS had to reorder for me because there are no stocks available in the system currently for an exchange. Which meant paying again while waiting for LV to refund my first order. Oh well. Just wish the item came in a better condition so I didn't have to go through all the hassle.


I was at the MBS store late last evening to pickup my order and saw they had the WC zippy wallet in-store.
I didn’t look at it closely so not sure if it’s the one you returned! But if u are yet to return it, might be worth checking with your SA again cause it’s definitely in stock now.

Your collection is amazing btw!!


----------



## niceguyKBOS

CK1Czar said:


> It seems like more women have the men's pieces than guys. Another thing I find funny is how when LV first announced Virgil Abloh as the mens creative director, how much backlash and hate he received on this forum, yet now his collections sellout before they even make it on the shelves. lol...


As a guy I'm ok with women buying the men's collection. And it's no secret that pretty items sell well. I think the problem might be lower stock overall for men's items since obviously the luxury industry targets women more. 

That said I'm expecting a restock in two weeks from the returns lol


----------



## amrx87

My bumbag just got delivered!!!!! ABsolutely loving it! It’s so light and wearable! And my favorite feature is the zip pocket in the back- my phone fits right in there and I’ll be able to feel it vibrating in the crowded bars I hope to be frequenting this summer!!!


----------



## sunnybrii

So happy with the PV!


----------



## bbkctpf

sunnybrii said:


> So happy with the PV!
> View attachment 5053012


It looks so good with the clear strap!  I must look for one now


----------



## sunnybrii

bbkctpf said:


> It looks so good with the clear strap!  I must look for one now


Thx! @MyBelongs to Louis introduced this strap to me...it’s from Amazon!


----------



## Bumbles

amrx87 said:


> My bumbag just got delivered!!!!! ABsolutely loving it! It’s so light and wearable! And my favorite feature is the zip pocket in the back- my phone fits right in there and I’ll be able to feel it vibrating in the crowded bars I hope to be frequenting this summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052967
> 
> View attachment 5052968


This is such a gorgeous piece! One of my many fav in the collection. Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Thx! @MyBelongs to Louis introduced this strap to me...it’s from Amazon!


Your PV is gorgeous and goes perfect with that clear chain!!! I can’t wait for my PV to arrive. Was just abt you ask you abt the chain. I clicked in the link but it just took me to Amazon. Can you give me the direct link to your clear chain please? Would make it so much easier  and do you have a conversion kit inside your PV? Thanks much. Love the pic!


----------



## despair

Tigerlily1 said:


> I was at the MBS store late last evening to pickup my order and saw they had the WC zippy wallet in-store.
> I didn’t look at it closely so not sure if it’s the one you returned! But if u are yet to return it, might be worth checking with your SA again cause it’s definitely in stock now.
> 
> Your collection is amazing btw!!


Thanks! Have not done the return yet so that must be live stock! Did you happen to see if they have the keepall charm?


----------



## travelbliss

sunnybrii said:


> So happy with the PV!
> View attachment 5053012


Another photo worthy of being a Vuitton advertisement !!! So gorgeous !!  LVoe this !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Not to jump into your conv. but I just came from Amazon and here’s the iridescent strap  Thanks for the shoutout @sunnybrii

@Bumbles @bbkctpf 
 Congrats on your new PV, Bumbles!


----------



## londonparismaybetokyo

sunnybrii said:


> So happy with the PV!
> View attachment 5053012


Oh i want the strap too, makes it look so much better though,  how much is the strap and send us a link where we can buy it. What’s the  clear strap called/brand/cost?...just saw the post


----------



## Tigerlily1

despair said:


> Thanks! Have not done the return yet so that must be live stock! Did you happen to see if they have the keepall charm?


Nope. They had a few pieces on launch day but I didn’t see it yday. 
Looks like stock is still coming in so hope u manage to get it!


----------



## bbkctpf

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Not to jump into your conv. but I just came from Amazon and here’s the iridescent strap  Thanks for the shoutout @sunnybrii
> 
> @Bumbles @bbkctpf
> Congrats on your new PV, Bumbles!
> View attachment 5053444


Yay!! Thanks so much. Back to bumbles question, what insert did u use inside? Toiletry 26 samorga one?


----------



## Elaria

When I look online to see if stores have stock, everything is showing up red, but I am wondering if it is worth stopping by my local SCP LV boutique or texting an SA to get something from this collection aside from the earphones. Any advice from people more in the loop with this collection than me?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Elaria said:


> When I look online to see if stores have stock, everything is showing up red, but I am wondering if it is worth stopping by my local SCP LV boutique or texting an SA to get something from this collection aside from the earphones. Any advice from people more in the loop with this collection than me?


On Saturday my stores leather goods manager told me most stuff is no longer available to order/orders are closed down.


----------



## Elaria

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> On Saturday my stores leather goods manager told me most stuff is no longer available to order/orders are closed down.



Thanks, that's what I figured. Glad I was able to at least get one item (earphone case).


----------



## LunaSky

amrx87 said:


> My bumbag just got delivered!!!!! ABsolutely loving it! It’s so light and wearable! And my favorite feature is the zip pocket in the back- my phone fits right in there and I’ll be able to feel it vibrating in the crowded bars I hope to be frequenting this summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052967
> 
> View attachment 5052968


So pretty! Hoping my preorder will get fulfilled but it is not looking very likely. My SA took a preorder for this item last week with full deposit.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Not to jump into your conv. but I just came from Amazon and here’s the iridescent strap  Thanks for the shoutout @sunnybrii
> 
> @Bumbles @bbkctpf
> Congrats on your new PV, Bumbles!
> View attachment 5053444


Thanks MB! Such a pretty chain. And thanks for the congrats of the wc pv but no movement on the order for 2 weeks now. Still waiting but not sure if I will get one  just says submitted. I also ordered the po as well but same story there. Will let you know if it comes thru. Will just have to admire everyone’s goodies til then!


----------



## Kilowhiskey111

Dying to get my hands on that tote but can’t track one down


----------



## sunnybrii

bbkctpf said:


> Yay!! Thanks so much. Back to bumbles question, what insert did u use inside? Toiletry 26 samorga one?





londonparismaybetokyo said:


> Oh i want the strap too, makes it look so much better though,  how much is the strap and send us a link where we can buy it. What’s the  clear strap called/brand/cost?...just saw the post





Bumbles said:


> Your PV is gorgeous and goes perfect with that clear chain!!! I can’t wait for my PV to arrive. Was just abt you ask you abt the chain. I clicked in the link but it just took me to Amazon. Can you give me the direct link to your clear chain please? Would make it so much easier  and do you have a conversion kit inside your PV? Thanks much. Love the pic!


Thx dear @Bumbles & can’t wait to become twinsies with u on this gorgeous piece!
I used the TP26 organizer/insert, just for taking pics. I’ll link it below...but I wouldn’t actually use it with the PV, since that insert’s a bit too small for it. I did take the PV out for a swing last Sunday & used it as a clutch. And I must admit I was a bit worried about holding it with my hand-sanitizer smeared hands & had to be extra cautious. I definitely need to find a better insert for the PV, to be able to use it with a strap! Lemme know if u find one that’s a good fit.
@bbkctpf @londonparismaybetokyo

Acrylic chain





						Amazon.com: KESYOO Acrylic Bag Strap Ladies Bag Chain Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Purse Replacement Chain Strap Set 45CM : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
					

Amazon.com: KESYOO Acrylic Bag Strap Ladies Bag Chain Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Purse Replacement Chain Strap Set 45CM : Arts, Crafts & Sewing



					www.amazon.com
				



TP26 insert


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07RDYFKZP?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		




travelbliss said:


> Another photo worthy of being a Vuitton advertisement !!! So gorgeous !!  LVoe this !!!


@travelbliss Thx so much...u’re far too kind!


----------



## bbkctpf

sunnybrii said:


> Thx dear @Bumbles & can’t wait to become twinsies with u on this gorgeous piece!
> I used the TP26 organizer/insert, just for taking pics. I’ll link it below...but I wouldn’t actually use it with the PV, since that insert’s a bit too small for it. I did take the PV out for a swing last Sunday & used it as a clutch. And I must admit I was a bit worried about holding it with my hand-sanitizer smeared hands & had to be extra cautious. I definitely need to find a better insert for the PV, to be able to use it with a strap! Lemme know if u find one that’s a good fit.
> @bbkctpf @londonparismaybetokyo
> 
> Acrylic chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: KESYOO Acrylic Bag Strap Ladies Bag Chain Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Purse Replacement Chain Strap Set 45CM : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: KESYOO Acrylic Bag Strap Ladies Bag Chain Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Purse Replacement Chain Strap Set 45CM : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TP26 insert
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07RDYFKZP?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @travelbliss Thx so much...u’re far too kind!


Thanks so much! I’ll need to order this chain hehe.  I have the toiletry 26 insert coming for my BTP toiletry 26. I guess I’ll have to see how it goes w the pv!


----------



## GAN

Finally!  
Just unboxed my purchase that I bought on last Friday evening. I been buying too many bags recently,  also bought a metis pochette recently and now this,  had to hide it away from my hubby's sight. After unboxing this little one, I really like the print on this and decided to keep it. I also checked with my SA and even LV website, this one is currently oos. They still have very few pieces in the ink blue version.


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> I have both, I love the canvas keepall xs more because of the beautiful print. If you don’t use light colour bag when you are wearing new dark colour denim outfit, then there should be no colour transfer  problem . I like lighter colour bags and so far I don’t encounter colour transfer problem .
> If I can only have one, I would choose the canvas version .
> GL!


 Wow lucky you! both are very pretty in their own way but the canvas version is calling out to me more as maybe the prints and color combination attracts me, I decided to keep it and will be careful not to use it if I happen to wear new denim.  



cielopark said:


> I have the navy blue and i love it. Its leather so for me its carefree. I have azur pieces but dont mind about it turning yellow overtime. Haven’t had any color transfer as i am careful of what i wear when i use my azur pieces.
> 
> I think you need to check the bag and try it again. If you still love it and see yourself using it, then keep it. But if you still have doubts, better to decide asap while they still have the leather version. Heres mine.


  Thank you for sharing the mod shots! The ink blue looks very nice on you.  I find the the color of the prints was able to captured very nicely on camera, esp the turquoise color from parts of the print.  It is tough decision for myself, if I have the budget I will sure get 2. Then I will not have the headache of choosing one to keep.


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Finally!
> Just unboxed my purchase that I bought on last Friday evening. I been buying too many bags recently,  also bought a metis pochette recently and now this,  had to hide it away from my hubby's sight. After unboxing this little one, I really like the print on this and decided to keep it. I also checked with my SA and even LV website, this one is currently oos. They still have very few pieces in the ink blue version.
> 
> View attachment 5053709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053710


Gorgeous bag! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

sunnybrii said:


> Thx dear @Bumbles & can’t wait to become twinsies with u on this gorgeous piece!
> I used the TP26 organizer/insert, just for taking pics. I’ll link it below...but I wouldn’t actually use it with the PV, since that insert’s a bit too small for it. I did take the PV out for a swing last Sunday & used it as a clutch. And I must admit I was a bit worried about holding it with my hand-sanitizer smeared hands & had to be extra cautious. I definitely need to find a better insert for the PV, to be able to use it with a strap! Lemme know if u find one that’s a good fit.
> @bbkctpf @londonparismaybetokyo
> 
> Acrylic chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: KESYOO Acrylic Bag Strap Ladies Bag Chain Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Purse Replacement Chain Strap Set 45CM : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: KESYOO Acrylic Bag Strap Ladies Bag Chain Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Purse Replacement Chain Strap Set 45CM : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TP26 insert
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07RDYFKZP?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @travelbliss Thx so much...u’re far too kind!


Thanks so much for sharing with it. The chain is so pretty and sparkles! I love it!   I will have to get that and a conversion kit when it arrives. Yes I hope to be twinsies with you soon! Hopefully my order will arrive soon! Btw your pics are always so pretty and I love your heart bag! What a gem!!


----------



## despair

So my SA pulled through again and managed to secure a pretty perfect vertical zippy for me even though the piece last night was sold. So I could go ahead and cancel the pending order and then also receive the store allocated piece tomorrow (the wonky one is also going back tomorrow). 

So it's a great resolution - I get a good piece that's been inspected by my SA and he gets to claim whatever small commission he makes from this sale. I do get three charges on my credit card that requires two refunds so hopefully they would be reversed soonish!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> So my SA pulled through again and managed to secure a pretty perfect vertical zippy for me even though the piece last night was sold. So I could go ahead and cancel the pending order and then also receive the store allocated piece tomorrow (the wonky one is also going back tomorrow).
> 
> So it's a great resolution - I get a good piece that's been inspected by my SA and he gets to claim whatever small commission he makes from this sale. I do get three charges on my credit card that requires two refunds so hopefully they would be reversed soonish!


Very happy for you! What a wonderful SA.. I’ve never shopped at MBS LV, sounds like its more well stocked than Taka.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Very happy for you! What a wonderful SA.. I’ve never shopped at MBS LV, sounds like its more well stocked than Taka.


Very much more so, and random pieces will pop up there more than the other boutiques. Eg have seen the Clouds keepall and the Clouds trunk clutch box recently!


----------



## mosh_2k7

amrx87 said:


> My bumbag just got delivered!!!!! ABsolutely loving it! It’s so light and wearable! And my favorite feature is the zip pocket in the back- my phone fits right in there and I’ll be able to feel it vibrating in the crowded bars I hope to be frequenting this summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052967
> 
> View attachment 5052968



Wow! Congratulations! Still waiting for mine! The size is perfect


----------



## vernis-lover

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> Dying to get my hands on that tote but can’t track one down



I pre-ordered the Tote early and it arrived last week.


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Very much more so, and random pieces will pop up there more than the other boutiques. Eg have seen the Clouds keepall and the Clouds trunk clutch box recently!


Gosh, I must try making my way down next time if I am interested in a limited edition collection. As tiny as Singapore is, it’s not very accessible to me.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Gosh, I must try making my way down next time if I am interested in a limited edition collection. As tiny as Singapore is, it’s not very accessible to me.


Ok lah now got quite a few train lines there already! Heh.


----------



## mosh_2k7

vernis-lover said:


> I pre-ordered the Tote early and it arrived last week.



Congratulations! I was in two minds about picking one up! Ive heard that it is absolutely huge! Is that true?


----------



## vernis-lover

mosh_2k7 said:


> Congratulations! I was in two minds about picking one up! Ive heard that it is absolutely huge! Is that true?


It is enormous.

On the US site, there is the blue in the PM size.  We can't get that here in the UK but it would be a much better size I think.


----------



## AleeLee

Does anyone happen to have pic’s of the scarf in natural lighting or mod shots? TIA


----------



## Elaria

Just in case anyone didn't pre-order and is looking to get something from this collection. I was able to get the sweatshirt and pencil pouch from my local boutique. My SA had to order it and I will be able to pick them up in a few days. She said there were 7 sweatshirts left in the company and it seems like a lot of pencil cases too (which I will use as a makeup/knick knack/pen bag for my purse).


----------



## bbkctpf

AleeLee said:


> Does anyone happen to have pic’s of the scarf in natural lighting or mod shots? TIA


Here’s with windows open and no indoor lights on.  It’s a lot darker than the other pieces.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> Dying to get my hands on that tote but can’t track one down


I don’t know if you’re in the US, but the regional manager for our area said they never seemed to be available in the US, and that he wasn’t sure if any even ended up being sold here. I’d had one on order from the first minute things opened and the order status never changed on their fulfillment end.


----------



## AleeLee

bbkctpf said:


> Here’s with windows open and no indoor lights on.  It’s a lot darker than the other pieces.



Thank you! Now that, looks beautiful. I really like how those colours show. I’ve been having mixed feelings about it because some photos give me the “not for me” feeling. But they don’t seem to be taking in very good lighting. Your photo and another members photo made me think “wow!” I wasn’t sure which ones were true to colour.
I appreciate your post. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## nicole0612

I was thrilled when I was able to order the Dopp kit because it was originally sold out. It just arrived today, and though it is so beautiful, I’m not sure how I feel about it because I have no idea how to use it. I was hoping the handle would be slightly larger, but it really is hand carry only.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> I was thrilled when I was able to order the Dopp kit because it was originally sold out. It just arrived today, and though it is so beautiful, I’m not sure how I feel about it because I have no idea how to use it. I was hoping the handle would be slightly larger, but it really is hand carry only.


I bought it and love it but like you have no idea what to use it for. It’s gorgeous so I’m hesitant to return it. I have the NBA Dopp kit and use it to run errands, it’s nice to have the handle but the openings are different .I would like to think I could use it for errands but I’m not sure????


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I bought it and love it but like you have no idea what to use it for. It’s gorgeous so I’m hesitant to return it. I have the NBA Dopp kit and use it to run errands, it’s nice to have the handle but the openings are different .I would like to think I could use it for errands but I’m not sure????


I feel exactly the same way. It is stunning, but I already have so many pieces that I don’t use but love to look at  I think the NBA version has a slightly longer handle doesn’t it? I love the chain on that one.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> I feel exactly the same way. It is stunning, but I already have so many pieces that I don’t use but love to look at  I think the NBA version has a slightly longer handle doesn’t it? I love the chain on that one.


The NBA handle is adjustable so it can be bigger. Opening is different so more might fall out of the watercolor. Definitely love the chain as the zipper pull.....I guess I’m not much help with uses but not sure I can bring myself to return it.. it is so pretty just to look at.....


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The NBA handle is adjustable so it can be bigger. Opening is different so more might fall out of the watercolor. Definitely love the chain as the zipper pull.....I guess I’m not much help with uses but not sure I can bring myself to return it.. it is so pretty just to look at.....


I love that chain. I got the phone box bag a year or two ago just because of that similar little chain (also haven’t used that bag yet, but I love it so much!). The Dopp kit is so beautiful, even the inside with that bright blue soft leather is incredible! It’s so luxurious.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> I love that chain. I got the phone box bag a year or two ago just because of that similar little chain (also haven’t used that bag yet, but I love it so much!). The Dopp kit is so beautiful, even the inside with that bright blue soft leather is incredible! It’s so luxurious.


That bag was gorgeous with the chain, you need to use it!!! We will have to figure out a use for it keep it...


----------



## Bumbles

nicole0612 said:


> I feel exactly the same way. It is stunning, but I already have so many pieces that I don’t use but love to look at  I think the NBA version has a slightly longer handle doesn’t it? I love the chain on that one.


It’s a gorgeous piece and I totally get what you’re saying abt it been stunning and don’t know how to use it. I too have bought many items that are cute or beautiful and don’t know how to use them too so they have become collectors items. Which there is nothing wrong with that. If you are happy to have it as a collectors item for something in the watercolour collection then go for it. Makes yourself happy. The collection is definitely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Melissa V

Elaria said:


> Just in case anyone didn't pre-order and is looking to get something from this collection. I was able to get the sweatshirt and pencil pouch from my local boutique. My SA had to order it and I will be able to pick them up in a few days. She said there were 7 sweatshirts left in the company and it seems like a lot of pencil cases too (which I will use as a makeup/knick knack/pen bag for my purse).


Are you in OC? You mentioned SCP and South Coast Plaza came to mind. I need to go down and pick up my keepall xs and hoping to some other things.


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That bag was gorgeous with the chain, you need to use it!!! We will have to figure out a use for it keep it...





Bumbles said:


> It’s a gorgeous piece and I totally get what you’re saying abt it been stunning and don’t know how to use it. I too have bought many items that are cute or beautiful and don’t know how to use them too so they have become collectors items. Which there is nothing wrong with that. If you are happy to have it as a collectors item for something in the watercolour collection then go for it. Makes yourself happy. The collection is definitely gorgeous!!!


I just read the product description online and it says you can hang it from a door handle to hold things, so I may try it for that, because then I get to look at it every day. I probably wouldn’t use it in the bathroom, but maybe to hold things I put on before leaving like mittens or scarves. Or to hold face masks!!


----------



## despair

Replacement zippy vertical is here - I've now come to realise that the puckering seems to be a "feature" of the wallet and not a defect, but the stitching is indeed less wonky than the first and it "helps" my SA that this wasn't a web purchase so I guess it's all good. What I've realised is that the side of the wallet that the zipper ends off on has the canvas glued to the leather insert so once the wallet is open there will be some puckering. The first piece I received just had a visible pucker even when the wallet is closed. In this second piece, it isn't as visible until the wallet is open fully (see third pic). 

Otherwise it's a made in France piece and has a nice placement of the watercolor canvas so I feel like I'm content to keep this and return the pencil case. Now to see if the keepall charm will happen or if I keep the earphone case! And I'm pretty done with acquiring pieces from this collection!


----------



## Elaria

Melissa V said:


> Are you in OC? You mentioned SCP and South Coast Plaza came to mind. I need to go down and pick up my keepall xs and hoping to some other things.



Yes! This was at SCP.  They had a navy keepall xs available too for anyone else that may be interested.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> I just read the product description online and it says you can hang it from a door handle to hold things, so I may try it for that, because then I get to look at it every day. I probably wouldn’t use it in the bathroom, but maybe to hold things I put on before leaving like mittens or scarves. Or to hold face masks!!


That is an awesome idea! I hadn’t read the description....


----------



## vernis-lover

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I don’t know if you’re in the US, but the regional manager for our area said they never seemed to be available in the US, and that he wasn’t sure if any even ended up being sold here. I’d had one on order from the first minute things opened and the order status never changed on their fulfillment end.


Have seen a few US people with the Tote; not many, admittedly but there were definitely a few on your side of the pond (I'm in the UK).


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Replacement zippy vertical is here - I've now come to realise that the puckering seems to be a "feature" of the wallet and not a defect, but the stitching is indeed less wonky than the first and it "helps" my SA that this wasn't a web purchase so I guess it's all good. What I've realised is that the side of the wallet that the zipper ends off on has the canvas glued to the leather insert so once the wallet is open there will be some puckering. The first piece I received just had a visible pucker even when the wallet is closed. In this second piece, it isn't as visible until the wallet is open fully (see third pic).
> 
> Otherwise it's a made in France piece and has a nice placement of the watercolor canvas so I feel like I'm content to keep this and return the pencil case. Now to see if the keepall charm will happen or if I keep the earphone case! And I'm pretty done with acquiring pieces from this collection!
> 
> View attachment 5054732
> View attachment 5054733
> View attachment 5054735
> View attachment 5054734


Thanks gorgeous! So happy it was better than the first one!   I hope you also get the mini keepall bagcharm too! Fingers crossed. Can’t wait to see it! I have to live thru you and all our lovely purse forum members who have manage to get the gorgeous watercolour pieces! Mine is still only submitted and it’s been two weeks. Maybe no luck now. I’m not even hopeful it will come in, and I preordered before launch too! Oh well my wallet will be happy!


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> Replacement zippy vertical is here - I've now come to realise that the puckering seems to be a "feature" of the wallet and not a defect, but the stitching is indeed less wonky than the first and it "helps" my SA that this wasn't a web purchase so I guess it's all good. What I've realised is that the side of the wallet that the zipper ends off on has the canvas glued to the leather insert so once the wallet is open there will be some puckering. The first piece I received just had a visible pucker even when the wallet is closed. In this second piece, it isn't as visible until the wallet is open fully (see third pic).
> 
> Otherwise it's a made in France piece and has a nice placement of the watercolor canvas so I feel like I'm content to keep this and return the pencil case. Now to see if the keepall charm will happen or if I keep the earphone case! And I'm pretty done with acquiring pieces from this collection!
> 
> View attachment 5054732
> View attachment 5054733
> View attachment 5054735
> View attachment 5054734


That is a lot of puckering at the top. But glad u figured out why and found the one!  My pv, the stitching is wonky but will be keeping since it’s sold out. Wish it was made perfectly tho. Enjoy your beautiful wallet! If they had it here I think I would have gotten it too!


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> That is a lot of puckering at the top. But glad u figured out why and found the one!  My pv, the stitching is wonky but will be keeping since it’s sold out. Wish it was made perfectly tho. Enjoy your beautiful wallet! If they had it here I think I would have gotten it too!


Oh no, why are we settling for less? And LV only make a number of these items and so hard to come by. Where abts is your POV stitching wonky? Can you post a pic so we know what your talking abt?


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> Oh no, why are we settling for less? And LV only make a number of these items and so hard to come by. Where abts is your POV stitching wonky? Can you post a pic so we know what your talking abt?


Not sure if you can see it but the leather top near the sides you can see the stitch becomes closer and narrower versus the middle you can see it widen. So I guess the stitching isn’t as straight as it could be.  Or is it the leather isn’t cut straight across? I can’t tell, going crossed eyed now


----------



## bbkctpf

I received my keepall xs in blue watercolor!   It’s so cute but bigger than I thought. I’m going to see what fits from my daily essentials! (Taken in sunlight, no room lights on).


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Not sure if you can see it but the leather top near the sides you can see the stitch becomes closer and narrower versus the middle you can see it widen. So I guess the stitching isn’t as straight as it could be.  Or is it the leather isn’t cut straight across? I can’t tell, going crossed eyed now
> View attachment 5055344
> View attachment 5055346


I think I see what you mean, and it’s the leather it’s not the same width? Anyhow, it is definitely not obvious at all and it looks perfect to me    So don’t worry just enjoy! It’s a gorgeous and stunning, not to mention unique piece! Can’t wait to get mine, if I get one?!


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> I received my keepall xs in blue watercolor!   It’s so cute but bigger than I thought. I’m going to see what fits from my daily essentials! (Taken in sunlight, no room lights on).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055358
> View attachment 5055359


So pretty and cute!


----------



## travelbliss

bbkctpf said:


> Not sure if you can see it but the leather top near the sides you can see the stitch becomes closer and narrower versus the middle you can see it widen. So I guess the stitching isn’t as straight as it could be.  Or is it the leather isn’t cut straight across? I can’t tell, going crossed eyed now
> View attachment 5055344
> View attachment 5055346


Nothing more disappointing than getting a limited edition, hard to get item,  (costing an arm and a leg) and then having to find out it has basic flaws--*stitching*, of all things... . I feel your pain.... The BTP MultiPA in bleu I received actually had some _interior missing stitches and knots !!   _I debated on just returning it, but I LVoe the ombre colors, so luckily one appeared and miraculously was in better condition, so I basically even exchanged it. It's a pain having to do the charge-return-search-charge routine, but what are you gonna do....??  

The things we do for the brands we LVoe.....no one else understands !!   Are you going to keep it or send it back?


----------



## mosh_2k7

Bumbles said:


> Thanks gorgeous! So happy it was better than the first one!   I hope you also get the mini keepall bagcharm too! Fingers crossed. Can’t wait to see it! I have to live thru you and all our lovely purse forum members who have manage to get the gorgeous watercolour pieces! Mine is still only submitted and it’s been two weeks. Maybe no luck now. I’m not even hopeful it will come in, and I preordered before launch too! Oh well my wallet will be happy!



Don’t worry. You should be fine if you preordered before launch. Ive got 3 pieces still stuck on submitted. Its been 6 weeks now and payment has been taken up front for all 3 items. My CA said it’s nothing to worry about. My only concern is that the people who ordered from the store SA, got the pieces on launch day!


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Don’t worry. You should be fine if you preordered before launch. Ive got 3 pieces still stuck on submitted. Its been 6 weeks now and payment has been taken up front for all 3 items. My CA said it’s nothing to worry about. My only concern is that the people who ordered from the store SA, got the pieces on launch day!


Ah ok, that’s good to know. What pieces are they? Yes it’s frustrating to see others receive their pieces and by the time I get mine another collection has already dropped or else I’m over it and the excitement has died. Lol Thanks for sharing thou. At least I’m not the only one still waiting!


----------



## bbkctpf

Someone was looking for this:

woody sunglasses case it’s add to bag right now for us/ca site


----------



## bbkctpf

For all the keepall xs owners, quick question, I noticed there is some wrinkling on one of the leather straps (left side) going down the middle of the bag. Is this normal? It’s also wrinkly to the touch as well.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> For all the keepall xs owners, quick question, I noticed there is some wrinkling on one of the leather straps (left side) going down the middle of the bag. Is this normal? It’s also wrinkly to the touch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055702


I don’t think that’s normal, my Keepall xs strap is smooth


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> I think I see what you mean, and it’s the leather it’s not the same width? Anyhow, it is definitely not obvious at all and it looks perfect to me    So don’t worry just enjoy! It’s a gorgeous and stunning, not to mention unique piece! Can’t wait to get mine, if I get one?!


Thankssss. I will keep it definitely!  I’m hoping over here for your piece to come!


----------



## bbkctpf

travelbliss said:


> Nothing more disappointing than getting a limited edition, hard to get item,  (costing an arm and a leg) and then having to find out it has basic flaws--*stitching*, of all things... . I feel your pain.... The BTP MultiPA in bleu I received actually had some _interior missing stitches and knots !!   _I debated on just returning it, but I LVoe the ombre colors, so luckily one appeared and miraculously was in better condition, so I basically even exchanged it. It's a pain having to do the charge-return-search-charge routine, but what are you gonna do....??
> 
> The things we do for the brands we LVoe.....no one else understands !!   Are you going to keep it or send it back?


I’m with you there. All we ask is for the basics sometimes you know. No holes, straight stitching lol and clean canvas.
Glad you found another one that was better! I’m still on the hunt for the blue MPA. 
Yeah, I think I will keep my pv in its current condition.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I don’t think that’s normal, my Keepall xs strap is smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055726


Ugh why oh why must I get all these goodies with flaws  I just checked the other side too and it’s 3 out of the 4 leather straps are wrinkled. I’m not sure if this is available to exchange.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Multiple wallet is also available on US/Canada site.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

I have received my earphones case and it works well when being attached to a larger bag.  I use it to put change and keys in for easy access. Otherwise it can double up as a charm.


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Thankssss. I will keep it definitely!  I’m hoping over here for your piece to come!


Thanks!


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> For all the keepall xs owners, quick question, I noticed there is some wrinkling on one of the leather straps (left side) going down the middle of the bag. Is this normal? It’s also wrinkly to the touch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055702


Oh no, not another piece! What is happening. I don’t think it’s normal and if possible try and exchange for another one. I wouldn’t settle on this one.


----------



## LV2

Still on a hunt for the perfect strap.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mosh_2k7 said:


> Don’t worry. You should be fine if you preordered before launch. Ive got 3 pieces still stuck on submitted. Its been 6 weeks now and payment has been taken up front for all 3 items. My CA said it’s nothing to worry about. My only concern is that the people who ordered from the store SA, got the pieces on launch day!


I was informed it depends when the orders were placed.

If you preordered before launch, it should have moved by the launch date. 

Otherwise it sounds like it's a preorder that will be fulfilled if inventory is made available. 

PSA: I'm listing a waterfall keepall in the marketplace so if anyone wants it, either dm me or comment on the listing


----------



## bigverne28

Bumbles said:


> Thanks gorgeous! So happy it was better than the first one!   I hope you also get the mini keepall bagcharm too! Fingers crossed. Can’t wait to see it! I have to live thru you and all our lovely purse forum members who have manage to get the gorgeous watercolour pieces! Mine is still only submitted and it’s been two weeks. Maybe no luck now. I’m not even hopeful it will come in, and I preordered before launch too! Oh well my wallet will be happy!


I wouldn't worry too much. I still have the MC PO as submitted and I preordered as soon as it was open. In the past I have waited almost 3 months for a preorder to be fulfilled and the Cloud collection for some the wait was as long as 5 months before they received their orders. I do find if you preorder via an SA rather than CS, your orders are fulfilled quicker. I know some people were able to preorder items 5-7 days before the preorder date through their SAs, compared to CS that were not permitted to order early. This is in the UK, not sure if it differs in Australia.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I still have the MC PO as submitted and I preordered as soon as it was open. In the past I have waited almost 3 months for a preorder to be fulfilled and the Cloud collection for some the wait was as long as 5 months before they received their orders. I do find if you preorder via an SA rather than CS, your orders are fulfilled quicker. I know some people were able to preorder items 5-7 days before the preorder date through their SAs, compared to CS that were not permitted to order early. This is in the UK, not sure if it differs in Australia.


My experience was the opposite.  I was able to order via CS and SA. I'm in the US.


----------



## bigverne28

hermes_lemming said:


> My experience was the opposite.  I was able to order via CS and SA. I'm in the US.


Most I know who preordered through an SA ordered early and had their items delivered prior to launch vs those ordering through CS. I guess it differs dependent on countries. I believe preorders on canvas has also stopped in some countries, but in the UK and I assume the rest of Europe, it's not a problem.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bigverne28 said:


> Most I know who preordered through an SA ordered early and had their items delivered prior to launch vs those ordering through CS. I guess it differs dependent on countries. I believe preorders on canvas has also stopped in some countries, but in the UK and I assume the rest of Europe, it's not a problem.


Yes in the US but depends whom you used etc


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I still have the MC PO as submitted and I preordered as soon as it was open. In the past I have waited almost 3 months for a preorder to be fulfilled and the Cloud collection for some the wait was as long as 5 months before they received their orders. I do find if you preorder via an SA rather than CS, your orders are fulfilled quicker. I know some people were able to preorder items 5-7 days before the preorder date through their SAs, compared to CS that were not permitted to order early. This is in the UK, not sure if it differs in Australia.


CS allowed an order submission for the keepall charm late last week but it also shows no movement currently beyond Submitted. Not really a concern for me since the AP online sales only allows for order without payment, so if it comes it comes. In the meantime I'm also asking my SA to try to secure any live stock that comes in. Not holding my breath on either honestly! Heh


----------



## mosh_2k7

hermes_lemming said:


> I was informed it depends when the orders were placed.
> 
> If you preordered before launch, it should have moved by the launch date.
> 
> Otherwise it sounds like it's a preorder that will be fulfilled if inventory is made available.
> 
> PSA: I'm listing a waterfall keepall in the marketplace so if anyone wants it, either dm me or comment on the listing



All items shipped, except for the Pocket organiser, bumbag and beach towel. The know the beach towel is still being made. But the pocket organiser and bumbag should have moved!


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I still have the MC PO as submitted and I preordered as soon as it was open. In the past I have waited almost 3 months for a preorder to be fulfilled and the Cloud collection for some the wait was as long as 5 months before they received their orders. I do find if you preorder via an SA rather than CS, your orders are fulfilled quicker. I know some people were able to preorder items 5-7 days before the preorder date through their SAs, compared to CS that were not permitted to order early. This is in the UK, not sure if it differs in Australia.


Thanks for the reassurance and comments. Guess I will have to be patient and keep waiting lol


----------



## mosh_2k7

The beach towel was pre-ordered on 24th Feb 2021 and both the Pocket organiser and the bumbag were pre-ordered on the 5th March 2021.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bigverne28 said:


> I still think the bumbag, dopp kitt and keepall 50 have the prettiest placement print. I have the pochette voyage coming next week and the matching PO is pending. I’m really hoping the colours are vibrant and not too muted. I just wish LV had done this print as a women’s collection with bags and slgs. It would’ve been a huge seller.


are you still looking for the keepall 50?


----------



## bigverne28

hermes_lemming said:


> are you still looking for the keepall 50?


Thanks. No, I was just noting that I thought the placement print on it was pretty.


----------



## hermes_lemming

bigverne28 said:


> Thanks. No, I was just noting that I thought the placement print on it was pretty.


Agreed 2000%


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

mosh_2k7 said:


> All items shipped, except for the Pocket organiser, bumbag and beach towel. The know the beach towel is still being made. But the pocket organiser and bumbag should have moved!



Oh is the towel being released in the US? That's the only item I wanted and I thought it was canceled!


----------



## jsmile

I was able to place order on launch day and I haven't seen anything yet. My SA says it's in the queue. Not sure how long I will have to wait.


----------



## Taimi

My one and only Watercolour item, the Earphones case. I love the bright colours on this one.


----------



## Bumbles

jsmile said:


> I was able to place order on launch day and I haven't seen anything yet. My SA says it's in the queue. Not sure how long I will have to wait.


Yeah that seems like the same story for all of us, and we have preordered as well.


----------



## Bumbles

Taimi said:


> My one and only Watercolour item, the Earphones case. I love the bright colours on this one.
> View attachment 5056888
> 
> View attachment 5056889
> 
> View attachment 5056890


It’s gorgeous @Taimi glad you were able to score something that you liked. Congrats


----------



## Taimi

Bumbles said:


> It’s gorgeous @Taimi glad you were able to score something that you liked. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## jwd246810

nicole0612 said:


> I was thrilled when I was able to order the Dopp kit because it was originally sold out. It just arrived today, and though it is so beautiful, I’m not sure how I feel about it because I have no idea how to use it. I was hoping the handle would be slightly larger, but it really is hand carry only.


I just got a call from a CA at a store in PA and ordered it. Has it grown on you??
And also is there a date code or is does it have the new chip?
I’m not sure how I’m feeling about that situation, I love the date codes in them


----------



## nicole0612

jwd246810 said:


> I just got a call from a CA at a store in PA and ordered it. Has it grown on you??
> And also is there a date code or is does it have the new chip?
> I’m not sure how I’m feeling about that situation, I love the date codes in them


It really is beautiful. I have not used it, but it would be a shame not to have it also. It does seem to have the chip, I don’t see a date code.


----------



## jwd246810

nicole0612 said:


> It really is beautiful. I have not used it, but it would be a shame not to have it also. It does seem to have the chip, I don’t see a date code.


Awe dang. Oh well I guess. Hoping my city keepall comes with one as one I’ve seen pictures of someone posted has one so  I didn’t think I’d get my hands on any multi colored piece at all so I’m beyond ecstatic

thanks for responding


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Taimi said:


> My one and only Watercolour item, the Earphones case. I love the bright colours on this one.
> View attachment 5056888
> 
> View attachment 5056889
> 
> View attachment 5056890


Congrats on your rainbow cutie, babe! Love this functional bag charm  


monet_notthepainter said:


> Oh is the towel being released in the US? That's the only item I wanted and I thought it was canceled!


 I’m still waiting on my prepaid one. I am in Canada and I don’t think it was discontinued


----------



## jwd246810

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your rainbow cutie, babe! Love this functional bag charm
> I’m still waiting on my prepaid one. I am in Canada and I don’t think it was discontinued


Towel?! In multicolored or?


----------



## nicole0612

jwd246810 said:


> Awe dang. Oh well I guess. Hoping my city keepall comes with one as one I’ve seen pictures of someone posted has one so  I didn’t think I’d get my hands on any multi colored piece at all so I’m beyond ecstatic
> 
> thanks for responding


I hope you love them! I just checked the keepall mini/xs (?) the leather one in watercolor ink and it seems to have the microchip also. I’m not sure about the city keepall though.


----------



## mosh_2k7

monet_notthepainter said:


> Oh is the towel being released in the US? That's the only item I wanted and I thought it was canceled!



It should be released worldwide. Payment has already been taken! I think estimated delivery time is between 6 to 9 weeks


----------



## jwd246810

nicole0612 said:


> I hope you love them! I just checked the keepall mini/xs (?) the leather one in watercolor ink and it seems to have the microchip also. I’m not sure about the city keepall though.


Thank you!  And ahh I see, yea I’ll just have to wait and see. I’m really wanting the keepall 50 multi color! I’m keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## travelbliss

Taimi said:


> My one and only Watercolour item, the Earphones case. I love the bright colours on this one.
> View attachment 5056888
> 
> View attachment 5056889
> 
> View attachment 5056890


What a great keepsake from this collection !  I do wish they created more smaller items featuring this rare print (like a key pouch!)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

jwd246810 said:


> Towel?! In multicolored or?


Yes, this one. Paid awhile ago and told 10 weeks ETA


----------



## 23adeline

After collecting my WC keepall keychain 2 days ago , I’m done with my WC purchase.
Here are family photos of my Watercolor 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And family photo with the Seniors


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> After collecting my WC keepall keychain 2 days ago , I’m done with my WC purchase.
> Here are family photos of my Watercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056882
> View attachment 5056883
> View attachment 5056904
> 
> And family photo with the Seniors
> View attachment 5056903


Beautiful haul! Congrats @23adeline  Happy you found all the items you wanted this spring!


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful haul! Congrats @23adeline  Happy you found all the items you wanted this spring!


Thanks MB


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> After collecting my WC keepall keychain 2 days ago , I’m done with my WC purchase.
> Here are family photos of my Watercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056882
> View attachment 5056883
> View attachment 5056904
> 
> And family photo with the Seniors
> View attachment 5056903


  WOW girl !!! This is truly the Watercolor LV shrine of all time !!! Incredible !!!


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> WOW girl !!! This is truly the Watercolor LV shrine of all time !!! Incredible !!!


Thanks Travelbliss! 
And thanks for starting this thread , I enjoyed it very much


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> After collecting my WC keepall keychain 2 days ago , I’m done with my WC purchase.
> Here are family photos of my Watercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056882
> View attachment 5056883
> View attachment 5056904
> 
> And family photo with the Seniors
> View attachment 5056903


Lovely collection!


----------



## travelbliss

My newest signature piece from this spectacular sumer collection.


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Thanks Travelbliss!
> And thanks for starting this thread , I enjoyed it very much



And thanks to *you*, my LV sister, who contributed some great shots of your incredible acquisitions to make this thread so eye-worthy!!


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> My newest signature piece from this spectacular sumer collection.
> View attachment 5058267
> View attachment 5058268
> View attachment 5058270
> View attachment 5058271
> View attachment 5058272
> View attachment 5058273



Wow! Looks amazing! Can’t wait for mine to arrive as well!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Wow! Looks amazing! Can’t wait for mine to arrive as well!


You will LVoe this, mosh_2k7!!!  I had NO idea the interior cobalt blue lining was_* leather*_ !!!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> You will LVoe this, mosh_2k7!!!  I had NO idea the interior cobalt blue lining was_* leather*_ !!!



Wow!!! Thats even better! I thought it would just have been some material that is usually used toiletry bags! Didn’t know it was leather!!!!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Wow!!! Thats even better! I thought it would just have been some material that is usually used toiletry bags! Didn’t know it was leather!!!!


I know it !! The tag states it's "synthetique",  but it _looks, feels and smells like blue leather_ .... my By The Pool Nice has the same tag, and it's interior is definitely NOT leather...


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


OMG....wow !!  Congratulations on this watercolor unicorn !!  I know if it were mine,  it would never leave my house and just be artwork on display !! Sooo gorgeous !


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> OMG....wow !!  Congratulations on this watercolor unicorn !!  I know if it were mine,  it would never leave my house and just be artwork on display !! Sooo gorgeous !



Thank you! I think thats what i’m going to do as well  Its so beautiful!!! Can’t stop looking at it!


----------



## despair

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


That's a truly beautiful piece of luggage!!! How do you plan to use it? This was available in Singapore for some time but I would have been too stressed to use this piece for travelling!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow congrats @travelbliss @mosh_2k7  Your new additions are GORGEOUS! Wishing safe and happy travels with them!


----------



## mosh_2k7

despair said:


> That's a truly beautiful piece of luggage!!! How do you plan to use it? This was available in Singapore for some time but I would have been too stressed to use this piece for travelling!



Thank you! I was like that as well! Thats why i initially didn’t order it! But then I thought it would make a nice display piece  if i don’t end up using it! By then, it was completely sold out! It was just by chance i saw one available at one of the boutiques here in the UK and i had to get it! It was the last piece available in the UK


----------



## mosh_2k7

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow congrats @travelbliss @mosh_2k7  Your new additions are GORGEOUS! Wishing safe and happy travels with them!



Thank you for the kind words! This is my favourite piece so far!


----------



## Taimi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your rainbow cutie, babe! Love this functional bag charm
> I’m still waiting on my prepaid one. I am in Canada and I don’t think it was discontinued


Thank you! I love the colours.


travelbliss said:


> What a great keepsake from this collection !  I do wish they created more smaller items featuring this rare print (like a key pouch!)


Thank you! I agree, more smaller items would be nice!


----------



## nicole0612

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


This is so stunning!


----------



## PamK

Enjoying one of my new April pieces from this beautiful collection! It’s a wonderful size as well and holds all the essentials. Everyone’s pictures of their new finds are just stunning as well!


----------



## bbkctpf

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, this one. Paid awhile ago and told 10 weeks ETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057589
> View attachment 5057590


Have u had any of their towels before? Is it soft enough to be a blanket you think?


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> After collecting my WC keepall keychain 2 days ago , I’m done with my WC purchase.
> Here are family photos of my Watercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056882
> View attachment 5056883
> View attachment 5056904
> 
> And family photo with the Seniors
> View attachment 5056903


Look at all those watercolor pieces. Love the 2008 speedy!!!


----------



## bbkctpf

travelbliss said:


> My newest signature piece from this spectacular sumer collection.
> View attachment 5058267
> View attachment 5058268
> View attachment 5058270
> View attachment 5058271
> View attachment 5058272
> View attachment 5058273


Congrats on this beautiful piece!  What a bonus that the interior is leather too


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


So so beautiful!  I was just gonna ask will you use it too   Definitely worth it as an art piece at home!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow congrats @travelbliss @mosh_2k7  Your new additions are GORGEOUS! Wishing safe and happy travels with them!


Thank u sweet MB !!  My Dopp is perfect for storing all the LV paperwork/receipts that have outgrown my Etui GM  and will second as the piece I will use to keep my jewelry holder and tech things during my weekend jaunts to Sanibel .


----------



## travelbliss

PamK said:


> Enjoying one of my new April pieces from this beautiful collection! It’s a wonderful size as well and holds all the essentials. Everyone’s pictures of their new finds are just stunning as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058389


This looks so luxurious  !! Are there interior pockets ?? Congrats !


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> My newest signature piece from this spectacular sumer collection.
> View attachment 5058267
> View attachment 5058268
> View attachment 5058270
> View attachment 5058271
> View attachment 5058272
> View attachment 5058273


Amazing piece! Yay, it finally arrived! Congrats. It looks so pretty on all sides!


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


Wow! This piece is gorgeous and definitely it can showcase the true beauty of the watercolour! It’s amazing and stunning! Congrats! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Bumbles

PamK said:


> Enjoying one of my new April pieces from this beautiful collection! It’s a wonderful size as well and holds all the essentials. Everyone’s pictures of their new finds are just stunning as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058389


What a gorgeous bag! And the pattern on the tote is beautifully displayed! Congrats!!!


----------



## PamK

travelbliss said:


> This looks so luxurious  !! Are there interior pockets ?? Congrats !


Thank you so much! Yes, there are 3 interior slip pockets, so great for organization!


----------



## PamK

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous bag! And the pattern on the tote is beautifully displayed! Congrats!!!


Thanks Bumbles! I’m just loving everything about it! I feel silly, but I didn’t realize it wasn’t canvas until I received it. The design and leather have a nice soft, luxe feel!


----------



## Bumbles

L


PamK said:


> Thanks Bumbles! I’m just loving everything about it! I feel silly, but I didn’t realize it wasn’t canvas until I received it. The design and leather have a nice soft, luxe feel!


Leather is a bonus!   Great choice!


----------



## jwd246810

Does anyone have a clue as to how long the water color collection will be in production? Like how long do I have left to hunt down certain pieces


----------



## Bumbles

jwd246810 said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to how long the water color collection will be in production? Like how long do I have left to hunt down certain pieces


I heard it’s more limited than usual so probably 3 months. But I reckon once items flow in then after that it will be gone. At the moment there is a hold up in stock in some parts of the world.


----------



## xtrava1

Picked this beauty up at the boutique on Rodeo Drive this morning


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> I heard it’s more limited than usual so probably 3 months. But I reckon once items flow in then after that it will be gone. At the moment there is a hold up in stock in some parts of the world.


Still waiting for movement on my keepall charm order. Haha.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Still waiting for movement on my keepall charm order. Haha.


Don’t worry my orders have not moved at all. Still only submitted


----------



## jwd246810

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, this one. Paid awhile ago and told 10 weeks ETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057589
> View attachment 5057590


Just saw you responded but OH MY GOSH I love it!!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

jwd246810 said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to how long the water color collection will be in production? Like how long do I have left to hunt down certain pieces


Preorders and orders are closed and it's extremely limited. So basically whatever stock you can hunt down is basically it .

Everything that flowed into the stores on launch day sold out immediately in the states.


----------



## nicole0612

despair said:


> Initiated a return on the wallet - CS had to reorder for me because there are no stocks available in the system currently for an exchange. Which meant paying again while waiting for LV to refund my first order. Oh well. Just wish the item came in a better condition so I didn't have to go through all the hassle.
> 
> Family photo of the watercolor items before they get separated...
> 
> View attachment 5052471
> View attachment 5052472


What did you think of the pencil pouch? I have never purchased one before, but I was looking to add one more thing from this collection. I thought about multiple options, but they are all either a bit too large or a bit too small for me to actually regularly use. I was thinking it will be a good catchall for keys, chapstick, nail clippers etc. Fortunately/unfortunately, I also ordered a second pencil pouch from another collection at the same time, so now I have spent over $1k on pencil pouches and have no idea if they are actually useful at all!


----------



## despair

nicole0612 said:


> What did you think of the pencil pouch? I have never purchased one before, but I was looking to add one more thing from this collection. I thought about multiple options, but they are all either a bit too large or a bit too small for me to actually regularly use. I was thinking it will be a good catchall for keys, chapstick, nail clippers etc. Fortunately/unfortunately, I also ordered a second pencil pouch from another collection at the same time, so now I have spent over $1k on pencil pouches and have no idea if they are actually useful at all!


I think it's a great catch-all but it can really only accommodate long items so isn't as flexible as say a TP or PA or CP. It holds a lot more than you would think it does! Also, this one is white leather base so there can be concerns of staining when used as a catch-all. I would have kept it if I didn't manage to secure the zippy, but I told myself I will keep to at most three items in this collection so something's gotta give. I'm already possibly going to have to keep the earphone case as it doesn't seem likely the keepall charm will be fulfilled within the 30 day return window so if I kept everything it would be 5 pieces in the multicolor watercolor.


----------



## nicole0612

despair said:


> I think it's a great catch-all but it can really only accommodate long items so isn't as flexible as say a TP or PA or CP. It holds a lot more than you would think it does! Also, this one is white leather base so there can be concerns of staining when used as a catch-all. I would have kept it if I didn't manage to secure the zippy, but I told myself I will keep to at most three items in this collection so something's gotta give. I'm already possibly going to have to keep the earphone case as it doesn't seem likely the keepall charm will be fulfilled within the 30 day return window so if I kept everything it would be 5 pieces in the multicolor watercolor.


Thank you; that is very helpful, and a good point about the white leather base. The other pencil pouch I ordered is the total opposite end of the spectrum (ugly/weird/cool vs beautiful/delicate) and has a black leather base so maybe that one can be the throw in bag catch-all. The earphone case seems really nice; beautiful and multi-use and I like the idea someone had of using it to put keys inside (if you don’t use it for earphones). The keepall charm is gorgeous but I see it scratching up one’s fingers and cuticles if you go in and out of it a lot.


----------



## despair

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you; that is very helpful, and a good point about the white leather base. The other pencil pouch I ordered is the total opposite end of the spectrum (ugly/weird/cool vs beautiful/delicate) and has a black leather base so maybe that one can be the throw in bag catch-all. The earphone case seems really nice; beautiful and multi-use and I like the idea someone had of using it to put keys inside (if you don’t use it for earphones). The keepall charm is gorgeous but I see it scratching up one’s fingers and cuticles if you go in and out of it a lot.


This is quite a useful comparison video on what the pencil pouch holds: 



I presume the other one you ordered is the Zoom with Friends one? Haha 

The earphone case is great but it does need more fussing if you are actually going to use it to store keys or coins since it opens fully and faces downwards. Even as an airpods pro holder it will be more fiddly than if you're keeping LV's own wireless earphones within (because of how the earphone cases open). The keepall charm OTOH will allow you to dump stuff inside without fearing everything will fall out.


----------



## jwd246810

hermes_lemming said:


> Preorders and orders are closed and it's extremely limited. So basically whatever stock you can hunt down is basically it .
> 
> Everything that flowed into the stores on launch day sold out immediately in the states.


That’s not true at all. 
I was in the NorthPark mall Wednesday and had the option to order every piece besides the keepall. 
only one that was unavailable period.
Everything else was available to order but would take 4-6 weeks to get to you.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you; that is very helpful, and a good point about the white leather base. The other pencil pouch I ordered is the total opposite end of the spectrum (ugly/weird/cool vs beautiful/delicate) and has a black leather base so maybe that one can be the throw in bag catch-all. The earphone case seems really nice; beautiful and multi-use and I like the idea someone had of using it to put keys inside (if you don’t use it for earphones). The keepall charm is gorgeous but I see it scratching up one’s fingers and cuticles if you go in and out of it a lot.


I have the Zoom with friends and it’s very hardy. I got it since it was released. I toss it inside my bags and put several coloured pens in there and is holding up well. The wc, although beautiful, may not do so well...


----------



## hermes_lemming

jwd246810 said:


> That’s not true at all.
> I was in the NorthPark mall Wednesday and had the option to order every piece besides the keepall.
> only one that was unavailable period.
> Everything else was available to order but would take 4-6 weeks to get to you.


It depends on when it was placed and how much inventory they have. But it seems like you're good with your orders. Peace


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

hermes_lemming said:


> It depends on when it was placed and how much inventory they have. But it seems like you're good with your orders. Peace


I agree with what you posted earlier; I looked over my CAs shoulder at their inventory pad and everything watercolor was red (unable to order).


----------



## hermes_lemming

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I agree with what you posted earlier; I looked over my CAs shoulder at their inventory pad and everything watercolor was red (unable to order).


Thank you. Appreciate that. I was actually going to offer them the keepall but after seeing that I'm like


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you. Appreciate that. I was actually going to offer them the keepall but after seeing that I'm like


Heh, I got my keepall order in right before they closed... that’s actually why we had the screen pulled up. I know the 4-6 weeks applies if you got the order in before closure, but ordering new stock simply isn’t an option now.


----------



## jwd246810

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> I agree with what you posted earlier; I looked over my CAs shoulder at their inventory pad and everything watercolor was red (unable to order).





hermes_lemming said:


> It depends on when it was placed and how much inventory they have. But it seems like you're good with your orders. Peace


I wasn’t meaning for that to come off any type of way at all!! Sorry literally just woke up and tend to sound short and snappy thru text. 
just saying Wednesday the only one completely unable to order at least on my CAs iPad was the keepall as he was showing me which store he was asking to send me the Dopp kit; he could have ordered any other water color piece though as stated next to every green available dot was (4-6 weeks)
But only other thing I care to get is the keepall though if the receipt doesn’t have my name on it I’ll pass, thanks for the initial thought. Sorry my dry text comes off rude, wasn’t my intention.


----------



## jwd246810

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Heh, I got my keepall order in right before they closed... that’s actually why we had the screen pulled up. I know the 4-6 weeks applies if you got the order in before closure, but ordering new stock simply isn’t an option now.


Must have changed since Wednesday  haha


----------



## nicole0612

despair said:


> This is quite a useful comparison video on what the pencil pouch holds:
> 
> 
> 
> I presume the other one you ordered is the Zoom with Friends one? Haha
> 
> The earphone case is great but it does need more fussing if you are actually going to use it to store keys or coins since it opens fully and faces downwards. Even as an airpods pro holder it will be more fiddly than if you're keeping LV's own wireless earphones within (because of how the earphone cases open). The keepall charm OTOH will allow you to dump stuff inside without fearing everything will fall out.



Thank you so much! Yes you are spot on with the Friends one haha! Something about it just made me love it even though I didn’t buy anything else from the collection.
That video is so helpful, thanks. I watched some videos, but they were more unboxing type and not very helpful for my questions. 
Is there any chance the keepall charm order will still come through for you? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> I have the Zoom with friends and it’s very hardy. I got it since it was released. I toss it inside my bags and put several coloured pens in there and is holding up well. The wc, although beautiful, may not do so well...
> View attachment 5059574
> View attachment 5059575


Thank you! Yes I think the black base will help it to be more worry-free. This is the other one I ordered 
Something about it just made me love it even though I didn’t buy anything else from that collection. These particular “friends” were more appealing to me (made me think of my goth teens, in a good way), as well as the dark color.


----------



## DivotDiva

I ordered the WC pencil case and received last week.  The white base is definitely going to be a challenge so I am pondering how I will use it.  Maybe just sit on my desk with a few items inside.  I also ordered a thin liner for it in case I do put pens inside.


----------



## nicole0612

DivotDiva said:


> I ordered the WC pencil case and received last week.  The white base is definitely going to be a challenge so I am pondering how I will use it.  Maybe just sit on my desk with a few items inside.  I also ordered a thin liner for it in case I do put pens inside.


Would you add a photo? I am trying to get inspired while I wait for mine to arrive


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Yes I think the black base will help it to be more worry-free. This is the other one I ordered
> Something about it just made me love it even though I didn’t buy anything else from that collection. These particular “friends” were more appealing to me (made me think of my goth teens, in a good way), as well as the dark color.


Oh I love looking at it! The aliens with their bum and feet hanging on the other side are just so weird yet wonderful to look at! Just like me - just the weirdness though   Hope you like it!


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Oh I love looking at it! The aliens with their bum and feet hanging on the other side are just so weird yet wonderful to look at! Just like me - just the weirdness though   Hope you like it!


Are they aliens? Try as I might, I could never figure out the connection behind the friends (the whole group). They seemed like cartoonish nightmare/horror figures, and that works for me! I love creepy cool. Come to think of it, the gentle, lulling, pretty watercolor pouch may be the perfect contrast. The watercolor line really speaks to me as well because I live on the West coast and the “watercolors” of the sunsets stirs up such emotional memories for me; childhood long and happy summer days coming to an end, long overnight hikes in the wilderness as a young adult, marriage proposal next to the ocean, taking the kids to the beach as they run around at sunset...


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Are they aliens? Try as I might, I could never figure out the connection behind the friends (the whole group). They seemed like cartoonish nightmare/horror figures, and that works for me! I love creepy cool. Come to think of it, the gentle, lulling, pretty watercolor pouch may be the perfect contrast. The watercolor line really speaks to me as well because I live on the West coast and the “watercolors” of the sunsets stirs up such emotional memories for me; childhood long and happy summer days coming to an end, long overnight hikes in the wilderness as a young adult, marriage proposal next to the ocean, taking the kids to the beach as they run around at sunset...


Ok that’s it! You gotta have that wc!!


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Ok that’s it! You gotta have that wc!!


Thank you!!! I feel excited now  I got the shipping notice for both just now so it must be a sign.


----------



## nicole0612

I love this community


----------



## despair

nicole0612 said:


> Would you add a photo? I am trying to get inspired while I wait for mine to arrive


I may have posted them here before or it could've been another thread but here's photos of the pencil case and earphone case. I've also included a shot where I was showing Aviators from Ray Ban also fit into the pencil case


----------



## cpr34

Hi everyone,

Ever since I saw an unboxing video for the Pocket Organizer, I just can't stop thinking about it.
Unfortunately, it is not available in my country and I would have to get it through a reseller, at about 20% more than the retail price.
For those who had bought the Watercolor Pocket Organizer, can you tell me what do you think about it?
Is it worth the price? Should I get it?
Thank you to anyone who will reply in advanced!


----------



## ekurutz89

I caved and ended up purchasing the multicolor sweatshirt! May end up returning the multicolor essential stole now


----------



## bbkctpf

ekurutz89 said:


> I caved and ended up purchasing the multicolor sweatshirt! May end up returning the multicolor essential stole now


I was just thinking about the sweatshirt today!  Let us know when it arrives, would love to see some mod shots.


----------



## nicole0612

despair said:


> I may have posted them here before or it could've been another thread but here's photos of the pencil case and earphone case. I've also included a shot where I was showing Aviators from Ray Ban also fit into the pencil case
> 
> View attachment 5060190
> View attachment 5060191
> View attachment 5060192


Thank you! The print placement really is beautiful and the size looks quite useful!


----------



## nicole0612

ekurutz89 said:


> I caved and ended up purchasing the multicolor sweatshirt! May end up returning the multicolor essential stole now


The sweatshirt is so pretty!


----------



## bella89

cpr34 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ever since I saw an unboxing video for the Pocket Organizer, I just can't stop thinking about it.
> Unfortunately, it is not available in my country and I would have to get it through a reseller, at about 20% more than the retail price.
> For those who had bought the Watercolor Pocket Organizer, can you tell me what do you think about it?
> Is it worth the price? Should I get it?
> Thank you to anyone who will reply in advanced!



I think first have to decide if you'll use a pocket organizer no matter the pattern.  Is it the type of wallet that would work for you?  If yes, then you have to decide if you really want the watercolor print and if so, which one.  I managed to score the pocket organizer online in the US in the blue colorway and I'm still a bit undecided.  Not because I don't think the print is nice, though I would have preferred the multi color print, but rather I'm unsure if it's the right type of wallet for me.  I've been using my coin card holder for a wallet for years and it's great, but I wanted something else to use because I noticed the print is starting to fade on my cch.  That's a personal decision for me, though, as everyone's lives and needs are different.  

Do you currently own a pocket organizer or can see one in a different pattern in your local store?  That may help your decision.


----------



## cpr34

bella89 said:


> I think first have to decide if you'll use a pocket organizer no matter the pattern.  Is it the type of wallet that would work for you?  If yes, then you have to decide if you really want the watercolor print and if so, which one.  I managed to score the pocket organizer online in the US in the blue colorway and I'm still a bit undecided.  Not because I don't think the print is nice, though I would have preferred the multi color print, but rather I'm unsure if it's the right type of wallet for me.  I've been using my coin card holder for a wallet for years and it's great, but I wanted something else to use because I noticed the print is starting to fade on my cch.  That's a personal decision for me, though, as everyone's lives and needs are different.
> 
> Do you currently own a pocket organizer or can see one in a different pattern in your local store?  That may help your decision.



Hi! Thank you for replying.
I am used to carrying only what I need ever since a couple of years ago and the mini rectangle is my go-to bag now.
I like using the chanel cardholder when using my minis, and seeing how the LV PO holds even more than the chanel cardholder, I think it should fit my current lifestyle. 
I only have 1 chanel cardholder and that is why I am thinking of adding this LV PO to my collection. 
And the one I am considering is actually the multi-color one by the way. If it is the usual monogram or damiar PO, I think I can get it at almost half the price but I am somehow not drawn to them like I am to this multi-color one ^^


----------



## ekurutz89

The tote gm in blue is available on the us website. First time I’ve seen this one available online.


----------



## Kilowhiskey111

ekurutz89 said:


> The tote gm in blue is available on the us website. First time I’ve seen this one available online.



I just grabbed one so it is still available. Has anyone seen the multicolor available? I preferred the multi and don’t want to settle


----------



## ekurutz89

Kilowhiskey111 said:


> I just grabbed one so it is still available. Has anyone seen the multicolor available? I preferred the multi and don’t want to settle



I haven’t seen the multicolor available online , and haven’t seen availability on the store locator since launch day either.  You could keep checking the store locator for the next week or two as I’m guessing any returns would need to be made by then ( assuming the only inventory that has been available was on launch day).

Please share pictures of the blue tote when it arrives. The colors are also stunning, and I much prefer the blue handles and strap as they will be less maintenance than the white on the multicolor.


----------



## despair

I've seen both (and own the multicolor) and the blue tote is quite a bit smaller. Personally I think the dimensions for the blue tote are better for daily carry without being too much of a black hole bag, while the multicolor feels better for a weekender/travel situation. Personally I think the pocket pouch of the multicolor is better in terms of sizing and proportion - the blue one is quite a bit smaller and the logo placement feels a bit more "squashed" if you're intending to use it as a second, standalone piece. Undeniably the blue handles and leather trim will be much less of a potential nightmare of than the white!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Does anyone know if the multicolor bucket hat in size 58 is still available to order? Thats the only item that i need from this collection


----------



## lilly1234

in your opinion, how long will it be
still possible to order the watercolor? thank...


----------



## hermes_lemming

lilly1234 said:


> in your opinion, how long will it be
> still possible to order the watercolor? thank...



Based on the recent posts I don't think you can. Basically you need to troll the stores for any returns


----------



## Sharona228

lilly1234 said:


> in your opinion, how long will it be
> still possible to order the watercolor? thank...


My CA sent me this today, so it looks like you’re still able to order some items that will take several weeks to deliver. I’m still waiting to receive items I ordered 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Bumbles

Sharona228 said:


> My CA sent me this today, so it looks like you’re still able to order some items that will take several weeks to deliver. I’m still waiting to receive items I ordered 3 weeks ago.


I think this collection there’s been a huge delay on stock. Not sure why but it seems people who have preordered have waited weeks and will continue to wait weeks more. Hopefully not into the months like the clouds collection.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sharona228 said:


> My CA sent me this today, so it looks like you’re still able to order some items that will take several weeks to deliver. I’m still waiting to receive items I ordered 3 weeks ago.


I can't look. On ban island til 2022


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> I think this collection there’s been a huge delay on stock. Not sure why but it seems people who have preordered have waited weeks and will continue to wait weeks more. Hopefully not into the months like the clouds collection.


Curious -- Which countries are having this issue ??


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Curious -- Which countries are having this issue ??


I’m in Australia and I’ve read lots of post of others waiting 3 weeks and another few more weeks. Some have ordered 1 month prior to launch and still nothing. My orders still say submitted and when I checked they said at least a few more weeks to go. I wonder what the delay is? Don’t they make stock and then ship out all in one go? At least for the initial drop right? I do t anticipate there being another drop. It’s so    Delayed and limited where I am. A week ago I saw the mini keepall bagcharm online and thought nah it’s a bit pricey for the tiny size,..... but a few hours later it was gone. I was so excited for the launch initially but as everyone get their items and my order just says submitted the excitement has died and also with new collections being launched I’m kind of over it and thinking maybe I should refund and get something else.


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> I’m in Australia and I’ve read lots of post of others waiting 3 weeks and another few more weeks. Some have ordered 1 month prior to launch and still nothing. My orders still say submitted and when I checked they said at least a few more weeks to go. I wonder what the delay is? Don’t they make stock and then ship out all in one go? At least for the initial drop right? I do t anticipate there being another drop. It’s so    Delayed and limited where I am. A week ago I saw the mini keepall bagcharm online and thought nah it’s a bit pricey for the tiny size,..... but a few hours later it was gone. I was so excited for the launch initially but as everyone get their items and my order just says submitted the excitement has died and also with new collections being launched I’m kind of over it and thinking maybe I should refund and get something else.


I dunno....remember u wanted Clouds and missed out ??  It's only been under a month since release,  so if your order is already in,  I'd wait as you may have regrets as the summer approaches !!  BTW,  What exactly did you order?


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> I dunno....remember u wanted Clouds and missed out ??  It's only been under a month since release,  so if your order is already in,  I'd wait as you may have regrets as the summer approaches !!  BTW,  What exactly did you order?


Thanks @travelbliss for the words of encouragement!  Have to be patient! Especially with LV lol! Yes the clouds,.... missed out on that one. You have such a great memory! For the watercolour I ordered the PV and PO!


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> Thanks @travelbliss for the words of encouragement!  Have to be patient! Especially with LV lol! Yes the clouds,.... missed out on that one. You have such a great memory! For the watercolour I ordered the PV and PO!


Girl...as long as you didn't get official notice that it's cancelled,  I'd be excited to know something special is headed
*➼➼ *_*your way *_*!!*


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> Thanks @travelbliss for the words of encouragement!  Have to be patient! Especially with LV lol! Yes the clouds,.... missed out on that one. You have such a great memory! For the watercolour I ordered the PV and PO!


I think the pandemic has thrown a lot of production schedules into disarray. I'll wait - in fact I'm debating returning the earphone case first and then waiting to see if the keepall charm order will be fulfilled, because the earphone case has not gone out of stock at all on the AP website since the launch, and it doesn't look like it would be too difficult to get again if the keepall charm order doesn't materialize... I ordered the Clouds PO for my partner and it took more than 3 months for the order to be fulfilled, missing his birthday by a huge margin haha.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> I think the pandemic has thrown a lot of production schedules into disarray. I'll wait - in fact I'm debating returning the earphone case first and then waiting to see if the keepall charm order will be fulfilled, because the earphone case has not gone out of stock at all on the AP website since the launch, and it doesn't look like it would be too difficult to get again if the keepall charm order doesn't materialize... I ordered the Clouds PO for my partner and it took more than 3 months for the order to be fulfilled, missing his birthday by a huge margin haha.


Yes I think that’s the reason. I have to be a bit more patient!  Lol I saw the keepall bagcharm on my website but passed and it was gone in an hour or so. So yes very popular. I agree with returning the earphone case and getting, well trying to wait and get the keepall bagcharm. It is so cute! I hope you get it and can’t wait to see it!! Fingers crossed! Yeah I heard clouds last year took 5 months for some orders to be fulfilled so in the grand scheme of things I have only waited over a month. Thanks for the encouraging words and yes I will continue to wait!

PS. I thought if my PV or PO had arrived and it was not long I was also going to add myself to the waitlist for the keepall bagcharm lol but then it got delayed my initial order so didn’t.


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Girl...as long as you didn't get official notice that it's cancelled,  I'd be excited to know something special is headed
> *➼➼ *_*your way *_*!!*


No it’s just submitted only in the system, so yes I will wait. Thanks!


----------



## lilly1234

please, the keepall 50 si popular or not?


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> I think the pandemic has thrown a lot of production schedules into disarray. I'll wait - in fact I'm debating returning the earphone case first and then waiting to see if the keepall charm order will be fulfilled, because the earphone case has not gone out of stock at all on the AP website since the launch, and it doesn't look like it would be too difficult to get again if the keepall charm order doesn't materialize... I ordered the Clouds PO for my partner and it took more than 3 months for the order to be fulfilled, missing his birthday by a huge margin haha.


I know others who waited 5 months for Cloud pieces to be delivered. I'm also awaiting the MC PO, which I paid for 7 weeks ago. No issue with the MC PV, that shipped on release date. I'm not too worried as I've been in this position before with preorders and they were all eventually fulfilled albeit months later. To me it's a good sign that the order hasn't been cancelled, as usually LV, in my experience cancel within 3-4 weeks if the items are unavailable. I've come to the conclusion anything is possible because the Game On Cardholder, along with the Keepall, Neverfull and other GO items have popped up on the European website for the last 2 days, 5 months after release!


----------



## Bumbles

bigverne28 said:


>



That’s sooo cute!!   Definitely tempting me


----------



## travelbliss

lilly1234 said:


> please, the keepall 50 si popular or not?


*Very popular*....which is why it's *very hard to get* !!


----------



## Sharona228

I was at the Houston Galleria store today, and they had the watercolor beach towel in case anyone is in the area and interested.


----------



## mosh_2k7

Sharona228 said:


> I was at the Houston Galleria store today, and they had the watercolor beach towel in case anyone is in the area and interested.



 I didn’t think it was released yet! Unfortunately i’m in the UK and i’m waiting for my order to be shipped! But thats really good news that it is available instore


----------



## travelbliss

Saw a few rare random finds that quickly popped up on the website this afternoon.   Could be re-stocks or returns,  but keep checking if you still want to own some WC !


----------



## hermes_lemming

travelbliss said:


> Saw a few rare random finds that quickly popped up on the website this afternoon.   Could be re-stocks or returns,  but keep checking if you still want to own some WC !


I think the latter based on what's available. It's the following (for the artist palette):


Rainbow charm necklace 
Charm keyhole
Puzzle
Blazer
Mask
Earbud holder


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

My multicolor tote arrived today! I get to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Sharona228

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My multicolor tote arrived today! I get to pick it up tomorrow.


Are you located in the US? That’s the main piece I’ve wanted and haven’t been able to get. Still hopeful


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Sharona228 said:


> Are you located in the US? That’s the main piece I’ve wanted and haven’t been able to get. Still hopeful


I am! This is the first one my store has seen so hopefully they’ll be flowing soon!


----------



## bbkctpf

Does anyone have any close up pics of the beach towel by chance? I am wondering if there is stitching on the edge that acts like a border like the by the pool pink one.


----------



## bigverne28

.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Yasssss


----------



## mosh_2k7

bbkctpf said:


> Does anyone have any close up pics of the beach towel by chance? I am wondering if there is stitching on the edge that acts like a border like the by the pool pink one.



This is the only photos that i can find of the beach towel!


----------



## jwd246810

travelbliss said:


> *Very popular*....which is why it's *very hard to get* !!


Yes VERY I just got the last one in the country from the San Diego Neiman Marcus location earlier this morning!! I’ve been non stop trying to get my hands on it since the 14th lol


----------



## travelbliss

jwd246810 said:


> Yes VERY I just got the last one in the country from the San Diego Neiman Marcus location earlier this morning!! I’ve been non stop trying to get my hands on it since the 14th lol


Can wait for your reveal !!!!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Is it still possible to get the keepall xs in ink? Love this little cutie. (And will most likely return my BTP speedy in mist, a bit big for a “fun bag” on me.)


----------



## despair

LVFloridagirl said:


> Is it still possible to get the keepall xs in ink? Love this little cutie. (And will most likely return my BTP speedy in mist, a bit big for a “fun bag” on me.)


It was available on the AP website for quite some time and only recently became unavailable, but I still see store availability. Think it's less popular than the blue watercolor canvas one so you can still try your luck! Not sure about US availability though.


----------



## bbkctpf

mosh_2k7 said:


> This is the only photos that i can find of the beach towel!


Thanks for sharing. I dunno how I missed this one. I also didn’t see it on the site so didn’t occur to me to ask ca about it. I may just ask lol although I said I was done with both of these collections (btp/wc)


----------



## bbkctpf

LVFloridagirl said:


> Is it still possible to get the keepall xs in ink? Love this little cutie. (And will most likely return my BTP speedy in mist, a bit big for a “fun bag” on me.)


Try the concierge email maybe? Or worth asking ca if it’s orderable. I was able to order wc items after the launch.


----------



## bbkctpf

jwd246810 said:


> Yes VERY I just got the last one in the country from the San Diego Neiman Marcus location earlier this morning!! I’ve been non stop trying to get my hands on it since the 14th lol


Such a win!


----------



## Suburbachic

There is watercolor piece I want to get. Does anyone have a CA in LV Aventura or Las Vegas City Center?


----------



## Melissa V

I've been enjoying everyone's eye candy and finally got all mine together for a family photo. Just missing the watercolor tote. I probably will return the dopp kit, have no idea what I would use it for.


----------



## bbkctpf

Melissa V said:


> I've been enjoying everyone's eye candy and finally got all mine together for a family photo. Just missing the watercolor tote. I probably will return the dopp kit, have no idea what I would use it for.


Nice purchases! Someone here mentioned they were gonna use it for catch all and leave it on their desk.


----------



## Bumbles

Melissa V said:


> I've been enjoying everyone's eye candy and finally got all mine together for a family photo. Just missing the watercolor tote. I probably will return the dopp kit, have no idea what I would use it for.


Wow! Was a gorgeous bunch of goodies    The keepall bagcharm is especially cute and definitely my favourite!! How are you going to use that? We’re they all hard to get? Congrats and enjoy your beautiful htf items!!


----------



## despair

Popped down to the flagship store today and they actually had the watercolor leather blouson in my size. Super heavy! Super gorgeous! Super expensive!!!

Can't bring it home so took a photo instead lol. $0!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Popped down to the flagship store today and they actually had the watercolor leather blouson in my size. Super heavy! Super gorgeous! Super expensive!!!
> 
> Can't bring it home so took a photo instead lol. $0!
> 
> View attachment 5065391
> 
> View attachment 5065392


nice!
did you manage to get the key charm? I still have no reply from my SA about this


----------



## mosh_2k7

leooh said:


> nice!
> did you manage to get the key charm? I still have no reply from my SA about this



Do you have a photo or the product code for the key charm?


----------



## leooh

mosh_2k7 said:


> Do you have a photo or the product code for the key charm?


Hi, i was referring to the watercolour keepall key charm, sorry was not specific enough. MP2975


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> nice!
> did you manage to get the key charm? I still have no reply from my SA about this


Nope he couldn't confirm if there were any new stock coming in and advised me to just keep holding on to the online order until it's fulfilled (or cancelled). Haha.


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Nope he couldn't confirm if there were any new stock coming in and advised me to just keep holding on to the online order until it's fulfilled (or cancelled). Haha.


you submitted an online order? or have you paid in advance? I couldn’t order it.


----------



## mosh_2k7

leooh said:


> Hi, i was referring to the watercolour keepall key charm, sorry was not specific enough. MP2975



oh i see. I thought you were talking about the other key charm from the Watercolor collection!

I got mine on launch day from the online LV store. It was actually available here in the UK for several days before it got sold out.

Good luck! Hope you manage to get one


----------



## Suburbachic

Melissa V said:


> I've been enjoying everyone's eye candy and finally got all mine together for a family photo. Just missing the watercolor tote. I probably will return the dopp kit, have no idea what I would use it for.


If you return it, let me know which store and I'd buy it.


----------



## leooh

mosh_2k7 said:


> oh i see. I thought you were talking about the other key charm from the Watercolor collection!
> 
> I got mine on launch day from the online LV store. It was actually available here in the UK for several days before it got sold out.
> 
> Good luck! Hope you manage to get one


lucky you! Thanks, fingers crossed that I can get one eventually. I really hope that I can get something from the multicolour watercolour. I’m even considering the pencil case
However I still like the keepall key charm the best..


----------



## travelbliss

despair said:


> Popped down to the flagship store today and they actually had the watercolor leather blouson in my size. Super heavy! Super gorgeous! Super expensive!!!
> 
> Can't bring it home so took a photo instead lol. $0!
> 
> View attachment 5065391
> 
> View attachment 5065392



Your store has *nice* pieces.   Stunning jacket.   I probably wouldn't have taken it off and just handed over the card....


----------



## Melissa V

Bumbles said:


> Wow! Was a gorgeous bunch of goodies    The keepall bagcharm is especially cute and definitely my favourite!! How are you going to use that? We’re they all hard to get? Congrats and enjoy your beautiful htf items!!


It is so adorable! I love that it fits cards credit cards, so it'll be used for when I need to just "grab and go" when I have to do quick errands without my kids. I actually got lucky online during the launch. One of my kids woke me up 3am Cali time and I decided to check the LV site. Alot of items were place in cart and I got a little too crazy.


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> Your store has *nice* pieces.   Stunning jacket.   I probably wouldn't have taken it off and just handed over the card....


It's S$10,600! Haha. I would have had to hand over my card and my kidney lol


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> you submitted an online order? or have you paid in advance? I couldn’t order it.


We can't pay in advance via CS which is how I ordered it, but it's basically stuck in "Order Submitted" currently with no movement for I think two weeks already...


----------



## jwd246810

travelbliss said:


> Can wait for your reveal !!!!


Of course! (: once she’s in I’ll post pics up, 
Here’s a few of my Dopp kit, (doppy if you will)
Hahaha I just woke up, excuse my craziness
I’ve been hunting down the multi color pocket organizer too but no luck! Missed text offering one Monday by 30 mins 
Im waiting on the the blue one to arrive since I like the pattern and was worried I wouldn’t ever get the multi color. 
anyone have any clue as to if they will and if so when they will restock them? If at all?
I’ve heard some many conflicting things


----------



## jwd246810

bbkctpf said:


> Such a win!


Yessss! Literally didn’t have much hope I’d manage to get it before the collection ended. Beyond happy I was able to though


----------



## Amays4759

jwd246810 said:


> Of course! (: once she’s in I’ll post pics up,
> Here’s a few of my Dopp kit, (doppy if you will)
> Hahaha I just woke up, excuse my craziness
> I’ve been hunting down the multi color pocket organizer too but no luck! Missed text offering one Monday by 30 mins
> Im waiting on the the blue one to arrive since I like the pattern and was worried I wouldn’t ever get the multi color.
> anyone have any clue as to if they will and if so when they will restock them? If at all?
> I’ve heard some many conflicting things



I would love this as a makeup pouch but I can only imagine the stains or mess if something spilled or broke .... ugh!


----------



## bigverne28

Amays4759 said:


> I would love this as a makeup pouch but I can only imagine the stains or mess if something spilled or broke .... ugh!


I saw this piece in store and it’s absolutely stunning. You could always put an insert or liner inside to protect it from make up or other stains.


----------



## Melissa V

OMG! The Tote is gorgeous!!! And pouch is such a nice touch.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Elizabeth pencil pouch is Place in Cart on the US/Canadian website


----------



## jwd246810

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP before this happy homo snaps! I just received my blue WC pocket organizer and
1) there’s a clear scratch on the glazing 
2) the QR code sticker and the price sticker with product code isn’t with it

basically my question is do I not need those to return it? Customer service is saying their store doesn’t require them but I’m not trying to ship it back to CT and wait up to 14 days when I can drive 3 hrs to Plano or Dallas and get a refunded the next day.
I texted the CA that sent it and she claims it company policy to remove those prior to sending to customer......though my Dopp kit AND city keepall had them and every single unboxing video I’ve watched the items come with them.
Just odd to me there’s an obvious scratch and the items I’m pretty sure I need for an in store return are missing.
What do I do?!
This is exactly why I film everything I open.


----------



## jwd246810

Can anyone who has the blue WC pocket organizer send me pics of the glazing? I think it has glazing issues other than the scratch/peel


----------



## bella89

jwd246810 said:


> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP before this happy homo snaps! I just received my blue WC pocket organizer and
> 1) there’s a clear scratch on the glazing
> 2) the QR code sticker and the price sticker with product code isn’t with it
> 
> basically my question is do I not need those to return it? Customer service is saying their store doesn’t require them but I’m not trying to ship it back to CT and wait up to 14 days when I can drive 3 hrs to Plano or Dallas and get a refunded the next day.
> I texted the CA that sent it and she claims it company policy to remove those prior to sending to customer......though my Dopp kit AND city keepall had them and every single unboxing video I’ve watched the items come with them.
> Just odd to me there’s an obvious scratch and the items I’m pretty sure I need for an in store return are missing.
> What do I do?!
> This is exactly why I film everything I open.



I ordered the same item online and it didn’t come with the sticker.


----------



## travelbliss

jwd246810 said:


> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP before this happy homo snaps! I just received my blue WC pocket organizer and
> 1) there’s a clear scratch on the glazing
> 2) the QR code sticker and the price sticker with product code isn’t with it
> 
> basically my question is do I not need those to return it? Customer service is saying their store doesn’t require them but I’m not trying to ship it back to CT and wait up to 14 days when I can drive 3 hrs to Plano or Dallas and get a refunded the next day.
> I texted the CA that sent it and she claims it company policy to remove those prior to sending to customer......though my Dopp kit AND city keepall had them and every single unboxing video I’ve watched the items come with them.
> Just odd to me there’s an obvious scratch and the items I’m pretty sure I need for an in store return are missing.
> What do I do?!
> This is exactly why I film everything I open.


Oh no  Jwd !!  I'm sorry the PO you were awaiting is damaged   Will you be keeping it anyway ??


----------



## jwd246810

travelbliss said:


> Oh no  Jwd !!  I'm sorry the PO you were awaiting is damaged   Will you be keeping it anyway ??


Unfortunately not. Driving down to Texas tomorrow. At this point I’m just saying screw it and paying a few more hundred for the multi colored from someone else   It’s what I really want anyways and I don’t want to wait and chance them not restocking them or something. Would much rather have my name on the receipt but oh well,
Probably will still buy another thru LV if restocked but just in case. Also will grab a blue one if restocked. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## jwd246810

travelbliss said:


> Oh no  Jwd !!  I'm sorry the PO you were awaiting is damaged   Will you be keeping it anyway ??


Wait I just realized the cloud pocket organizer is still up on the site from last years collection? Soooo should I just wait?


----------



## travelbliss

jwd246810 said:


> Wait I just realized the cloud pocket organizer is still up on the site from last years collection? Soooo should I just wait?


If it's available to buy, I'd get it !!  I truly LVoe the clouds print...So subtle, so understated ....so elegant !!


----------



## Bumbles

jwd246810 said:


> Wait I just realized the cloud pocket organizer is still up on the site from last years collection? Soooo should I just wait?


Really? Is it add to bag? If so, GRAB IT! I love the clouds and missed out and it’s such a beautiful print! Definitely a must and if in the PO (wow, lucky you) then that’s the perfect piece!


----------



## despair

jwd246810 said:


> Wait I just realized the cloud pocket organizer is still up on the site from last years collection? Soooo should I just wait?


The items/collections remain on the website for quite some time even if they are never in stock, but if you saw one available to buy it's a really beautiful PO.


----------



## despair

I wish the interior is the same blue color as the "real" watercolor keepall, but it's still a very cute item. Reseller had it on sale for $10 below retail price somehow, so I pulled the trigger especially since the online order is still stuck in Submitted phase... 







And I'm now officially on ban island! Luckily nothing in the visible future is appealing to me (OK maybe the mirroir release but we'll see then).


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> I wish the interior is the same blue color as the "real" watercolor keepall, but it's still a very cute item. Reseller had it on sale for $10 below retail price somehow, so I pulled the trigger especially since the online order is still stuck in Submitted phase...
> 
> View attachment 5068037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068038
> 
> 
> And I'm now officially on ban island! Luckily nothing in the visible future is appealing to me (OK maybe the mirroir release but we'll see then).


This is gorgeous and how lucky to find it!!!    No need to wait for LV! Hope you make it to ban island as it’s a rough journey and not many make it to there lol You should post a family pic of all your watercolour goodies you ended up keeping. Would love to see it! Apparently on the YouTube videos I watched of the mini keepall bagcharm the inside looked like a navyblue right? Darker than the PV and PO. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous and how lucky to find it!!!    No need to wait for LV! Hope you make it to ban island as it’s a rough journey and not many make it to there lol You should post a family pic of all your watercolour goodies you ended up keeping. Would love to see it! Apparently on the YouTube videos I watched of the mini keepall bagcharm the inside looked like a navyblue right? Darker than the PV and PO. Congrats and enjoy!!


Yes much darker than the PV and PO and also my vertical Zippy, almost a grey/black. I only kept three items (and one more with my sis) - the essential stole, the vertical Zippy, the tote GM and this keepall charm.


----------



## bigverne28

despair said:


> I wish the interior is the same blue color as the "real" watercolor keepall, but it's still a very cute item. Reseller had it on sale for $10 below retail price somehow, so I pulled the trigger especially since the online order is still stuck in Submitted phase...
> 
> View attachment 5068037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068038
> 
> 
> And I'm now officially on ban island! Luckily nothing in the visible future is appealing to me (OK maybe the mirroir release but we'll see then).


You got it!  Congrats and great deal!


----------



## bigverne28

jwd246810 said:


> Wait I just realized the cloud pocket organizer is still up on the site from last years collection? Soooo should I just wait?


I'd be very surprised if you can still get the Cloud PO almost 9 months later. It was pretty hard to get when it was released, with some preorders cancelled and others taking 5 months to be fulfilled. LV have a bad habit of leaving items on the website that will likely never be restocked.


----------



## despair

bigverne28 said:


> You got it!  Congrats and great deal!


Well initially this seller listed for $200 above retail but they've put up the item for almost a month (receipt is dated 1 April) with no takers, so strangely they then chose to price it $10 below retail price. They currently have the blue watercolor keepall XS at a $300 markup too but again no takers so far... I'm not mad about the markup (at least not insane like sellers on VC and eBay), but I guess they are working on rolling credit and must liquidate within a certain amount of time...


----------



## bbkctpf

despair said:


> I wish the interior is the same blue color as the "real" watercolor keepall, but it's still a very cute item. Reseller had it on sale for $10 below retail price somehow, so I pulled the trigger especially since the online order is still stuck in Submitted phase...
> 
> View attachment 5068037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068038
> 
> 
> And I'm now officially on ban island! Luckily nothing in the visible future is appealing to me (OK maybe the mirroir release but we'll see then).


Congratsssss. I agree I wish it was the lighter blue too (if it’s the same as the pv I’m thinking you’re referring to). Ban island I’ll join you as well! (Also liking the mirror collection coming up haha)


----------



## despair

bbkctpf said:


> Congratsssss. I agree I wish it was the lighter blue too (if it’s the same as the pv I’m thinking you’re referring to). Ban island I’ll join you as well! (Also liking the mirror collection coming up haha)


Yes exactly. That blue is so gorgeous, not sure why they chose this darker hue for the BC! Haha


----------



## travelbliss

Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!
> View attachment 5069551
> View attachment 5069552
> View attachment 5069553
> View attachment 5069554


Wow it’s gorgeous! Congrats on finding this watercolour beauty, TB


----------



## M_Butterfly

travelbliss said:


> Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!
> View attachment 5069551
> View attachment 5069552
> View attachment 5069553
> View attachment 5069554


Congratulations. This is probably the one piece that I will regret. This is adorable


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> I wish the interior is the same blue color as the "real" watercolor keepall, but it's still a very cute item. Reseller had it on sale for $10 below retail price somehow, so I pulled the trigger especially since the online order is still stuck in Submitted phase...
> 
> View attachment 5068037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068038
> 
> 
> And I'm now officially on ban island! Luckily nothing in the visible future is appealing to me (OK maybe the mirroir release but we'll see then).


lucky you! congrats! so jealous!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Still waiting for my Pocket Organiser, Bumbag and the beach towel.

But I received these two items through the post this morning  

1. Zippy Wallet























2. Face Mask


----------



## leooh

travelbliss said:


> Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!
> View attachment 5069551
> View attachment 5069552
> View attachment 5069553
> View attachment 5069554


This is beautiful! Congrats! How will you use this beauty?


----------



## sunnybrii

travelbliss said:


> Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!
> View attachment 5069551
> View attachment 5069552
> View attachment 5069553
> View attachment 5069554


Congrats, this is so beautiful...love it!!!


----------



## leooh

mosh_2k7 said:


> Still waiting for my Pocket Organiser, Bumbag and the beach towel.
> 
> But I received these two items through the post this morning
> 
> 1. Zippy Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Face Mask


Wow, that is a stunning mask! You will be the central of attention!


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!
> View attachment 5069551
> View attachment 5069552
> View attachment 5069553
> View attachment 5069554



Wow! Congratulations! Its such a nice piece! Glad to hear that you got it!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Just when I had no hope of acquiring this (not readily available in US I was told),  the LV goddess has granted my wish !!
> View attachment 5069551
> View attachment 5069552
> View attachment 5069553
> View attachment 5069554


What a stunning piece! Lucky you!


----------



## sunnybrii

mosh_2k7 said:


> Still waiting for my Pocket Organiser, Bumbag and the beach towel.
> 
> But I received these two items through the post this morning
> 
> 1. Zippy Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Face Mask


Congrats & enjoy, loving the zippy n the mask is pretty cute!!!


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Still waiting for my Pocket Organiser, Bumbag and the beach towel.
> 
> But I received these two items through the post this morning
> 
> 1. Zippy Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Face Mask


They’re so pretty. I especially love the wallet. Such a unique piece and so stunning with the blue inside. 
Don’t worry I’m still waiting on my PV and PO too. The wait is killing me!!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow it’s gorgeous! Congrats on finding this watercolour beauty, TB


thanks my LV sister !!  I do feel lucky !!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Still waiting for my Pocket Organiser, Bumbag and the beach towel.
> 
> But I received these two items through the post this morning
> 
> 1. Zippy Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Face Mask



The rarest pieces I've seen yet of this collection !!  Congrats !  And it looks sublime with the Clouds in the background !!!


----------



## travelbliss

leooh said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats! How will you use this beauty?


Although they were made to store LV fragrance bottles,  I won't be using it for this, as I dread liquid on the interior.  I'm actually using it to place my extra diamond watch when I travel or remove it temporarily.  It is a great way to cushion it, keep it clean and stores easily in your bag.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> lucky you! congrats! so jealous!


I'm keeping my submitted order active, so if it ever comes through I can let you  take the purchase! I doubt any live stock would ever make it to the stores at this point...


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> I'm keeping my submitted order active, so if it ever comes through I can let you  take the purchase! I doubt any live stock would ever make it to the stores at this point...


oh thanks so much! My SA is still helping me, and she is secretly hopeful


----------



## ekurutz89

I think I will be releasing the multicolor stole back into the wild! It's so beautiful but I really have no use for it.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> oh thanks so much! My SA is still helping me, and she is secretly hopeful


You have two chances then!! Heh


----------



## MissV

ekurutz89 said:


> I think I will be releasing the multicolor stole back into the wild! It's so beautiful but I really have no use for it.


Would you have a picture of it? I haven't seen a pic irl and is debating on hunting it down


----------



## despair

MissV said:


> Would you have a picture of it? I haven't seen a pic irl and is debating on hunting it down


Here you go!


----------



## MissV

I just got my horizon


despair said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 5070630


Thank you, wow the color is much much more saturated then the luggage or other pieces.
It actually looks like dyes running.... Interesting


----------



## despair

MissV said:


> I just got my horizon
> 
> Thank you, wow the color is much much more saturated then the luggage or other pieces.
> It actually looks like dyes running.... Interesting


Yes the color is super intense and honestly as a guy I found it quite challenging to work this into any wardrobe use. My sis loves it though and she took over mine


----------



## Luxuryphilia

I am so excited.  My SA managed to secure this for me!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mosh_2k7

MissV said:


> I just got my horizon
> 
> Thank you, wow the color is much much more saturated then the luggage or other pieces.
> It actually looks like dyes running.... Interesting



Wow! Huge congratulations  Are you going to use it? Or keep as a display piece?


----------



## mosh_2k7

Luxuryphilia said:


> I am so excited.  My SA managed to secure this for me!  Thanks for letting me share.



Wow! Looks beautiful! Congratulations! Still waiting for mine to get shipped!!!


----------



## Bumbles

@despair I finally got my wc PO delivered but the PV looks like no more is coming from what I’ve been told. Probably will wait another week or too before cancelling it. He’s my one and only wc baby!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

This bag is beautiful but it’s comically large. I can’t imagine any purpose it would really have, since if you loaded it up it would weigh a ton.
Excuse my Marie Kondo-ing in the background.


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> @despair I finally got my wc PO delivered but the PV looks like no more is coming from what I’ve been told. Probably will wait another week or too before cancelling it. He’s my one and only wc baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073001


Congrats! Finally here! Sad that the PV order can’t be fulfilled in the end… I sometimes wonder why LV is such a bad predictor of which items would sell well or if it’s just intentional scarcity…


----------



## despair

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> This bag is beautiful but it’s comically large. I can’t imagine any purpose it would really have, since if you loaded it up it would weigh a ton.
> Excuse my Marie Kondo-ing in the background.
> 
> View attachment 5073167
> View attachment 5073168


It’s basically a Book Tote if you think about it, and it really works better as a hand carry than a shoulder bag for sure. But yes I’m 1.8m tall and I still have concerns that this bag is too large for me. But I’m way past the return window anyway so will definitely be holding onto the bag regardless!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

despair said:


> It’s basically a Book Tote if you think about it, and it really works better as a hand carry than a shoulder bag for sure. But yes I’m 1.8m tall and I still have concerns that this bag is too large for me. But I’m way past the return window anyway so will definitely be holding onto the bag regardless!


Even hand carrying I’m not loving it. The Neverfull (IMO) works as a large bag because you can squish it down, whereas this is so structured. I don’t want a bag that wears me more than I wear it


----------



## despair

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Even hand carrying I’m not loving it. The Neverfull (IMO) works as a large bag because you can squish it down, whereas this is so structured. I don’t want a bag that wears me more than I wear it


Haha to be fair LV did market this as a bag in the men's collection and is sized as a GM to boot. I've not seen one IRL but it's my understanding that the NF GM is also an impossibly large bag?

That said I actually appreciate the structure this tote has and actually custom made an insert for it even...


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> @despair I finally got my wc PO delivered but the PV looks like no more is coming from what I’ve been told. Probably will wait another week or too before cancelling it. He’s my one and only wc baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073001


Yeahhh !! It finally arrived !!! I'm so glad you were able to get one ....So sorry about the PV...


----------



## travelbliss

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> This bag is beautiful but it’s comically large. I can’t imagine any purpose it would really have, since if you loaded it up it would weigh a ton.
> Excuse my Marie Kondo-ing in the background.
> 
> View attachment 5073167
> View attachment 5073168



I LVoe this bag,  but it does overwhelm your frame .  Any chance you can use it as a weekend or beach bag ?  Are you keeping it ?


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Yeahhh !! It finally arrived !!! I'm so glad you were able to get one ....So sorry about the PV...


Thanks TB! Something is better than nothing so am still very happy I was able to get one. Considering how popular the PO was!


----------



## LunaSky

Luxuryphilia said:


> I am so excited.  My SA managed to secure this for me!  Thanks for letting me share.


So pretty! Congrats! I put an order in for mine about 4 weeks ago and I believe it will be shipped this week. They said it would take 4 to 10 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## ekurutz89

Finally got the watercolor sweatshirt and I absolutely love it! I actually like the back of the shirt better than the front, but the entire thing is beautiful and feels very high quality.


----------



## Tigerlily1

For anyone looking to add a chain to the PV I found this organizer works.

Links for reference:
Amazon organizer - The khaki organizer is a bigger size than the brown and pink one and a good fit for the PV.
Amazon chain



The PV is more spacious than the keepall xs! Size comparison


----------



## Bumbles

Tigerlily1 said:


> For anyone looking to add a chain to the PV I found this organizer works.
> 
> Links for reference:
> Amazon organizer - The khaki organizer is a bigger size than the brown and pink one and a good fit for the PV.
> Amazon chain
> 
> View attachment 5073858
> 
> The PV is more spacious than the keepall xs! Size comparison
> View attachment 5073863


Your watercolour goodies are so gorgeous! I’m so envious! And the chain is so pretty and matches perfectly too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## travelbliss

Tigerlily1 said:


> For anyone looking to add a chain to the PV I found this organizer works.
> 
> Links for reference:
> Amazon organizer - The khaki organizer is a bigger size than the brown and pink one and a good fit for the PV.
> Amazon chain
> 
> View attachment 5073858
> 
> The PV is more spacious than the keepall xs! Size comparison
> View attachment 5073863


Absolute beauties  in your wonderful collection !!!!!


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Showing a picture of attaching the earphone case to the bumbag.  Works well for shoulder or crossbody wear.


----------



## mosh_2k7

Luxuryphilia said:


> Showing a picture of attaching the earphone case to the bumbag.  Works well for shoulder or crossbody wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077007



Wow! Goes perfectly together!!!


----------



## despair

Channelling my Tiny Bag Energy and headed out to my parents' anniversary dinner (50 years!) tonight with only my phone and the keepall charm. Quite impressed at what it managed to contain - a few bills, three credit cards, my airpods pro and an AirTag (just for fun), as well as my fabric mask! Haha.


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Channelling my Tiny Bag Energy and headed out to my parents' anniversary dinner (50 years!) tonight with only my phone and the keepall charm. Quite impressed at what it managed to contain - a few bills, three credit cards, my airpods pro and an AirTag (just for fun), as well as my fabric mask! Haha.


Wow sounds amazing! Any pics please?!


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> Wow sounds amazing! Any pics please?!





A bit hard to see but it's everything I mentioned plus two mints. Lol.


----------



## ekurutz89

A number of items are available on the us online store including the bumbag , blue pocket organizer , and the clemance notebook in multicolor


----------



## naveya

Anyone have or looking for the Keepall Watercolor?


----------



## lilly1234

I ordered keepall 50 watercolor
month ago but it is not
still arrived


----------



## AleeLee

Is anyone else in Canada still waiting for orders to be filled? I’m still waiting on two multi colour PO’s to be filled. 1 online and 1 in store.


----------



## ekurutz89

I purchased the bumbag last night , as I’m debating selling the multicolor tote. The tote is absolutely beautiful but it’s massive , hard to display , and I don’t think I will actually use it as I don’t love the way it looks when using the strap and I fear carrying it by the handles will end up resulting in the handles being discolored quickly .
I know the concern over discoloration also applies to bumbag, but at least it’s at a lower price point and it’s small enough for me to display more easily.

For those of you that also purchased the multicolor tote, what are your thoughts on it so far? Are you having similar struggles?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AleeLee said:


> Is anyone else in Canada still waiting for orders to be filled? I’m still waiting on two multi colour PO’s to be filled. 1 online and 1 in store.


Yes, I am. Still waiting on my watercolour towel. It seems like all the other watercolour pieces have posted online except that one. I’m wondering how hard is it to print a towel lol? It’s definitely not woven.


----------



## lifecity

My SA just got me a Dopp kit.. paid today and waiting for the package.. hope it's not a silly decision to buy it. Is it easy product to purchase I guess..


----------



## sunkissed_xp

I got my sweater back today from the alteration service. Alterations took about 2 weeks. My SA took some time off, so I waited another week. Here’s the before and after. 


The change looks minor on picture, but I’m more comfortable with it now than before.


----------



## Bumbles

sunkissed_xp said:


> I got my sweater back today from the alteration service. Alterations took about 2 weeks. My SA took some time off, so I waited another week. Here’s the before and after.
> View attachment 5078441
> 
> The change looks minor on picture, but I’m more comfortable with it now than before.


That looks much more nicer and slightly more fitted on you! Looks so pretty!


----------



## AleeLee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, I am. Still waiting on my watercolour towel. It seems like all the other watercolour pieces have posted online except that one. I’m wondering how hard is it to print a towel lol? It’s definitely not woven.



That made me laugh! Lol  I hope they ship our orders soon. I’m looking forward to seeing your towel. Thanks for making me feel comforted, knowing I’m not the only one still waiting.


----------



## despair

ekurutz89 said:


> I purchased the bumbag last night , as I’m debating selling the multicolor tote. The tote is absolutely beautiful but it’s massive , hard to display , and I don’t think I will actually use it as I don’t love the way it looks when using the strap and I fear carrying it by the handles will end up resulting in the handles being discolored quickly .
> I know the concern over discoloration also applies to bumbag, but at least it’s at a lower price point and it’s small enough for me to display more easily.
> 
> For those of you that also purchased the multicolor tote, what are your thoughts on it so far? Are you having similar struggles?


Agreed that I don't love how the tote looks when carried by the strap. I was also concerned that the strap would also get dirty with use but my SA told me the strap is orderable as a replacement if I really wanted to in the future.

I did order a custom bag insert for the tote so that it has a little more structure when carrying and it now feels more like a Dior Book Tote with a "backup" shoulder strap when I need to use it, vs a Book Tote being hand carry only. I've been eyeing a Book Tote for a very long time so this will become a replacement piece for it (also part of my justification for keeping the tote).

As for the handle, I'm also fearful of discoloration so I actually got handle protectors for them. The Etsy store owner kindly sent me blue ones while waiting to restock on the white ones I wanted (she has since sent me the white ones but still waiting for them to arrive) but these protectors will help ease the concerns of handle discoloration.

As for actual use - well I haven't had a chance to use the tote so far, only the pocket as a pouch, but as a guy that's 1.8m tall it will be less challenging than most ladies to not be overwhelmed by its size. I still have concerns that it will become heavy and difficult to tote once it's full though. Honestly the PM tote is a much easier size to work with (and still readily available in store and online here) but I still prefer the multicolor watercolor look over the blue.


----------



## nicole0612

sunkissed_xp said:


> I got my sweater back today from the alteration service. Alterations took about 2 weeks. My SA took some time off, so I waited another week. Here’s the before and after.
> View attachment 5078441
> 
> The change looks minor on picture, but I’m more comfortable with it now than before.


I can definitely see the change. It looks so good on you!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

ekurutz89 said:


> I purchased the bumbag last night , as I’m debating selling the multicolor tote. The tote is absolutely beautiful but it’s massive , hard to display , and I don’t think I will actually use it as I don’t love the way it looks when using the strap and I fear carrying it by the handles will end up resulting in the handles being discolored quickly .
> I know the concern over discoloration also applies to bumbag, but at least it’s at a lower price point and it’s small enough for me to display more easily.
> 
> For those of you that also purchased the multicolor tote, what are your thoughts on it so far? Are you having similar struggles?


I sold my tote; it honestly looked ridiculous on me. I love big bags but it was way too much. It’s beautiful but so impractical… I don’t want to walk around looking like I’m carrying luggage. I also have the bumbag and it’s a great piece!


----------



## Bumbles

AleeLee said:


> That made me laugh! Lol  I hope they ship our orders soon. I’m looking forward to seeing your towel. Thanks for making me feel comforted, knowing I’m not the only one still waiting.


Don’t worry I only just got my PO and still waiting on my miracle PV. CS said most unlikely it will be filled anymore as it’s sold out but I haven’t cancelled as yet!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Agreed that I don't love how the tote looks when carried by the strap. I was also concerned that the strap would also get dirty with use but my SA told me the strap is orderable as a replacement if I really wanted to in the future.
> 
> I did order a custom bag insert for the tote so that it has a little more structure when carrying and it now feels more like a Dior Book Tote with a "backup" shoulder strap when I need to use it, vs a Book Tote being hand carry only. I've been eyeing a Book Tote for a very long time so this will become a replacement piece for it (also part of my justification for keeping the tote).
> 
> As for the handle, I'm also fearful of discoloration so I actually got handle protectors for them. The Etsy store owner kindly sent me blue ones while waiting to restock on the white ones I wanted (she has since sent me the white ones but still waiting for them to arrive) but these protectors will help ease the concerns of handle discoloration.
> 
> As for actual use - well I haven't had a chance to use the tote so far, only the pocket as a pouch, but as a guy that's 1.8m tall it will be less challenging than most ladies to not be overwhelmed by its size. I still have concerns that it will become heavy and difficult to tote once it's full though. Honestly the PM tote is a much easier size to work with (and still readily available in store and online here) but I still prefer the multicolor watercolor look over the blue.


The blue PM tote is honestly superb and very practical. I’ve used it as my work tote for 2 weeks straight. The strap is great, I sling it across my bag while commuting, helps alleviate my backache. 
I’ve been using the pouch on weekends too as a clutch. It does not distort like the neverfull pouch. 
Highly recommend this piece!


----------



## leooh

ekurutz89 said:


> I purchased the bumbag last night , as I’m debating selling the multicolor tote. The tote is absolutely beautiful but it’s massive , hard to display , and I don’t think I will actually use it as I don’t love the way it looks when using the strap and I fear carrying it by the handles will end up resulting in the handles being discolored quickly .
> I know the concern over discoloration also applies to bumbag, but at least it’s at a lower price point and it’s small enough for me to display more easily.
> 
> For those of you that also purchased the multicolor tote, what are your thoughts on it so far? Are you having similar struggles?


Hihi, I was seriously considering the bumbag too, but my hubby and daughters all felt that it looked funny on me, as I don’t dress sporty.. 
I totally get your point about the bumbag being easier to display! Total eye candy.


----------



## leooh

Bumbles said:


> Don’t worry I only just got my PO and still waiting on my miracle PV. CS said most unlikely it will be filled anymore as it’s sold out but I haven’t cancelled as yet!


Dear bumbles, sending you positive vibes for your PV! congrats on the PO!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> View attachment 5077109
> 
> A bit hard to see but it's everything I mentioned plus two mints. Lol.


This has me full of envy


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> The blue PM tote is honestly superb and very practical. I’ve used it as my work tote for 2 weeks straight. The strap is great, I sling it across my bag while commuting, helps alleviate my backache.
> I’ve been using the pouch on weekends too as a clutch. It does not distort like the neverfull pouch.
> Highly recommend this piece!


I don't think I can justify getting another tote from the watercolor collection or I would've pulled the trigger on the PM! I prefer the sizing of the pouch on the GM because it fits my iPad Pro and thus fills a hole in my wardrobe, but I really feel overall the PM checks more boxes for most people.


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> This has me full of envy


Will let you know if my online order ever moves past submitted!


----------



## Melissa V

ekurutz89 said:


> I purchased the bumbag last night , as I’m debating selling the multicolor tote. The tote is absolutely beautiful but it’s massive , hard to display , and I don’t think I will actually use it as I don’t love the way it looks when using the strap and I fear carrying it by the handles will end up resulting in the handles being discolored quickly .
> I know the concern over discoloration also applies to bumbag, but at least it’s at a lower price point and it’s small enough for me to display more easily.
> 
> For those of you that also purchased the multicolor tote, what are your thoughts on it so far? Are you having similar struggles?


I have it and I love it! But I'm also struggling with the size. I'm only 5'2" and I feel the bag just overwhelms me. My CA and I were talking about uses and we figure it'd be a perfect beach bag here in Cali.. but I rarely go to the beach. Lol.  I also don't have a place to display either due to its size. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with it myself.


----------



## Melissa V

sunkissed_xp said:


> I got my sweater back today from the alteration service. Alterations took about 2 weeks. My SA took some time off, so I waited another week. Here’s the before and after.
> View attachment 5078441
> 
> The change looks minor on picture, but I’m more comfortable with it now than before.


Love it! I didn't realize they did alterations too in house at SCP.


----------



## lilly1234

*Risultati della traduzione*
I'm also afraid of the white handles of the keepall but I believe that the watercolor is one of the most beautiful collections and therefore it is an absolutely must-have piece


----------



## ekurutz89

Thanks everyone for your perspectives on the tote. I'll see if the bumbag lights my heart on fire when I receive it! 

Despair would you mind sending me the name of the person you bought the handle protectors from on etsy? I was considering buying bandeaus to wrap the handles in but not so sure how those would work, and don't love any of the colors that are currently available as I think they would distract from the bag itself.


----------



## MissV

AleeLee said:


> Is anyone else in Canada still waiting for orders to be filled? I’m still waiting on two multi colour PO’s to be filled. 1 online and 1 in store.



My horizon and PO arrived but no word on my PV


----------



## despair

ekurutz89 said:


> Thanks everyone for your perspectives on the tote. I'll see if the bumbag lights my heart on fire when I receive it!
> 
> Despair would you mind sending me the name of the person you bought the handle protectors from on etsy? I was considering buying bandeaus to wrap the handles in but not so sure how those would work, and don't love any of the colors that are currently available as I think they would distract from the bag itself.


Sure! https://etsy.me/2SuJBbI it's nosacrificebags. She sent me size 4 blue ones but they aren't very snug so she sent me size 3 white ones next. Still waiting for those to come in the mail!


----------



## Sharona228

MissV said:


> My horizon and PO arrived but no word on my PV


I’m also waiting on my PV.


----------



## Bumbles

at


Sharona228 said:


> I’m also waiting on my PV.


Same here


----------



## AleeLee

MissV said:


> My horizon and PO arrived but no word on my PV



Thanks for responding! 

It’s been over 1 month now. Hopefully the orders start to get filled soon. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MissV

AleeLee said:


> Thanks for responding!
> 
> It’s been over 1 month now. Hopefully the orders start to get filled soon. *fingers crossed*



I hope it's still being fulfilled, I returned the bumbag thinking that the PV would be arriving soon ...


----------



## despair

ekurutz89 said:


> Thanks everyone for your perspectives on the tote. I'll see if the bumbag lights my heart on fire when I receive it!
> 
> Despair would you mind sending me the name of the person you bought the handle protectors from on etsy? I was considering buying bandeaus to wrap the handles in but not so sure how those would work, and don't love any of the colors that are currently available as I think they would distract from the bag itself.


The white handle protectors arrived today, gives me more peace of mind regarding the white handles:



Also bought a pair of cheap watercolor effect twillies ($5 each haha) to see if they go better with the bag:


----------



## mosh_2k7

Look what arrived this morning


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning



Beautiful Unicorn addition !!!  I think you are officially the "Watercolor King" ~~~ !!!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Still waiting for my Pocket Organiser, Bumbag and the beach towel.



Hi all, has anyone receive the towel yet?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning



Looks good. Will you ever use it?


----------



## summy

Does anyone have the blue stole? My order is finally shipped and I‘m very excited… did not see any real pic or anboxing yet of the blue stole …


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> Beautiful Unicorn addition !!!  I think you are officially the "Watercolor King" ~~~ !!!



Thank you  Haha! That maybe true!


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Looks good. Will you ever use it?



Probably not! Lol! It looks too nice to use!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Probably not! Lol! It looks too nice to use!


Saw your pictures and now I am tempted. Its slightly cheaper than the skateboard.


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Hi all, has anyone receive the towel yet?



No arrived yet  I don’t think its even been made yet. Usually you would see people posting it on Instagram.


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Saw your pictures and now I am tempted. Its slightly cheaper than the skateboard.



Don’t tempt me with the skateboard  i’ve tried to convince myself that i don’t need it! Lol


----------



## leooh

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning


This is a piece I really drooled over but could not bring myself to buy... congrats!


----------



## jwd246810

@ NorthPark Mall Dallas Tx if anyone knows anyone who wants it.
Also if you don’t already know NBA 2 pre orders stated Friday!!
Got a few in, (not a sports fan really but the embossed basketball design I’m obsessed with! My CA in the Galleria showed me the entire line up and my gawd guys!!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Don’t tempt me with the skateboard  i’ve tried to convince myself that i don’t need it! Lol


 Why not get the full package? After the skateboard it is the Boîte..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> No arrived yet  I don’t think its even been made yet. Usually you would see people posting it on Instagram.


Wow if it not made yet it could arrive in latter half of the year? I wonder what's taking so long..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

ekurutz89 said:


> I purchased the bumbag last night , as I’m debating selling the multicolor tote. The tote is absolutely beautiful but it’s massive , hard to display , and I don’t think I will actually use it as I don’t love the way it looks when using the strap and I fear carrying it by the handles will end up resulting in the handles being discolored quickly .
> I know the concern over discoloration also applies to bumbag, but at least it’s at a lower price point and it’s small enough for me to display more easily.
> 
> For those of you that also purchased the multicolor tote, what are your thoughts on it so far? Are you having similar struggles?


Multicolor Tote is too big for most ladies.. Tote PM is a better size for ladies I reckon. However, if you really like it, keep it. Whatever the size is, you could make it work for you. Bumbag looks great too-more for casual looks.


----------



## ekurutz89

The bumbag arrived today , but unfortunately had some blemishes on the white leather that I couldn’t live with. So it went right back! Looks like the tote will be staying with me.


----------



## MissV

ekurutz89 said:


> The bumbag arrived today , but unfortunately had some blemishes on the white leather that I couldn’t live with. So it went right back! Looks like the tote will be staying with me.



I had the bumbag come in and as soon as I saw that lambskin like leather over the zipper...I was like nope, back you go...


Cause knowing me, by the end of the summer it'll be all discolored and gross...


----------



## MissV

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning


This is amazing!!!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MissV said:


> I had the bumbag come in and as soon as I saw that lambskin like leather over the zipper...I was like nope, back you go...
> 
> 
> Cause knowing me, by the end of the summer it'll be all discolored and gross...


 Yes, that's my concern too. With my PV..


----------



## summy

Look what arrived today  … to keep or not to keep is the question … because I wanted the multicolor one first, but no chance to get it 





The colors of the stole are even prettier than the canvas ones, aren‘t they ?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

summy said:


> Look what arrived today  … to keep or not to keep is the question … because I wanted the multicolor one first, but no chance to get it
> 
> View attachment 5081389
> 
> 
> 
> The colors of the stole are even prettier than the canvas ones, aren‘t they ?
> View attachment 5081425


 I love the colours but not the quality. What does your heart say?


----------



## summy

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> I love the colours but not the quality. What does your heart say?



the quality of the cardholder is great… i have no other lv shawl so I don‘t know if the quality isn‘t good. So can you tell me your thoughts about quality of this collection please? 

the shawl is thin but feels great on my neck and has the perfect size imo


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

summy said:


> the quality of the cardholder is great… i have no other lv shawl so I don‘t know if the quality isn‘t good. So can you tell me your thoughts about quality of this collection please?
> 
> the shawl is thin but feels great on my neck and has the perfect size imo



For quality, I was referring to the shawl not PO. I gave the colourful one a pass but that's because I prefer silk.. If you like the quality of the shawl, keep it then.


----------



## 23adeline

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning


is it just a metal water bottle or a thermos flask ? How many ml is the bottle?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning


Could we have a look on the insides? After the cap is being removed. Is there gold in there?


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Wow if it not made yet it could arrive in latter half of the year? I wonder what's taking so long..



The wait from launch was supposed to be only 6 weeks. But probably having issues making the towel. So hopefully it doesn’t get cancelled as it was one of the pieces i was looking most forward to receiving!


----------



## mosh_2k7

23adeline said:


> is it just a metal water bottle or a thermos flask ? How many ml is the bottle?



Its a thermos. Could also be used as a water bottle. Not sure how many ml the bottle can hold. But it won’t be much. Bottle is not very big in size.


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Could we have a look on the insides? After the cap is being removed. Is there gold in there?



To be honest with you. The inside is nothing special  The inside plastic is very cheaply made. No gold inside!!!


----------



## nicole0612

mosh_2k7 said:


> To be honest with you. The inside is nothing special  The inside plastic is very cheaply made. No gold inside!!!


Thank you for posting these photos. I am intrigued by this one also. How can you not be? Is it difficult to get the bottle in and out of the sleeve? Is it quite tight? It looks like the sides snap up and down.


----------



## mosh_2k7

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting these photos. I am intrigued by this one also. How can you not be? Is it difficult to get the bottle in and out of the sleeve? Is it quite tight? It looks like the sides snap up and down.



The bottle is held in the case very tightly. You need to unbutton it in order to get the bottle out.


----------



## 23adeline

mosh_2k7 said:


> Its a thermos. Could also be used as a water bottle. Not sure how many ml the bottle can hold. But it won’t be much. Bottle is not very big in size.


Thanks for the info


----------



## nicole0612

mosh_2k7 said:


> The bottle is held in the case very tightly. You need to unbutton it in order to get the bottle out.


Thanks! It’s so pretty.


----------



## mosh_2k7

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks! It’s so pretty.



it is  Thats why i got it


----------



## mosh_2k7

Keepall 55


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> The wait from launch was supposed to be only 6 weeks. But probably having issues making the towel. So hopefully it doesn’t get cancelled as it was one of the pieces i was looking most forward to receiving!



Same. I was wondering if its taking longer than usual because of the potential knock offs in the market? Ive seen one knock off for watercolour SLG and its rather obvious..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> To be honest with you. The inside is nothing special  The inside plastic is very cheaply made. No gold inside!!!



oh wow I wasn't expecting plastic for sure.. its a tad disappointing on the inside.  I hope you enjoy the carrier and use it once in a while as it is the only watercolour item with a sling.. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Keepall 55



Gotta wrap the handles when you use it


----------



## JA_UK

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what just arrived through the post this morning  Honestly thought my chances of getting this piece had completely gone! So happy to add this piece to my collection


Nice! What colour is the slip cover?


----------



## mosh_2k7

JA_UK said:


> Nice! What colour is the slip cover?



Don’t think it arrived with one  Let me check again!


----------



## bigverne28

10 weeks after preorder PO is finally on it's way.


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Keepall 55


Stunning! Seems like you got nearly everything from this collection .


----------



## Bumbles

Hooray!


bigverne28 said:


> 10 weeks after preorder PO is finally on it's way.
> 
> View attachment 5082332


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> 10 weeks after preorder PO is finally on it's way.
> 
> View attachment 5082332



Wow!!!!  Let me check the status of my order!


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> Stunning! Seems like you got nearly everything from this collection .



Haha! That is so true! Was only meant to get a few items from this collection


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Same. I was wondering if its taking longer than usual because of the potential knock offs in the market? Ive seen one knock off for watercolour SLG and its rather obvious..



Just checked my account and the order for the towel has disappeared completely  No cancellation email either! Don’t know if its a glitch


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Just checked my account and the order for the towel has disappeared completely  No cancellation email either! Don’t know if its a glitch


Did you put down a full deposit?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Just checked my account and the order for the towel has disappeared completely  No cancellation email either! Don’t know if its a glitch



Oh no that is odd.. has that ever happened before?


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> Did you put down a full deposit?



Full payment was taken upfront. i’m going to ring client services up today and find out! Its very odd!


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Oh no that is odd.. has that ever happened before?



First time  Hopefully its a glitch


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Full payment was taken upfront. i’m going to ring client services up today and find out! Its very odd!


Ok. In my experience full deposits are not usually cancelled, but I guess it can happen on rare occasions. Hopefully it's just a glitch. CS should be able to advise.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

bigverne28 said:


> Ok. In my experience full deposits are not usually cancelled, but I guess it can happen on rare occasions. Hopefully it's just a glitch. CS should be able to advise.



Since we are on this topic, I was wondering how rarely do full deposits get cancelled? Are they then refunded or used as store credits?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> First time  Hopefully its a glitch



Yes I hope so too. Assumed all watercolour orders would be in by May. Circumstances might chance hmmmmmm


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> Ok. In my experience full deposits are not usually cancelled, but I guess it can happen on rare occasions. Hopefully it's just a glitch. CS should be able to advise.



Actually they don’t take the payment until the item is ready for shipping. I did the order online via a payment link sent via my CA


----------



## bigverne28

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Since we are on this topic, I was wondering how rarely do full deposits get cancelled? Are they then refunded or used as store credits?


I've never had a full deposit cancelled. I may have had to wait 2-3 months to receive an item, but always got the product. CS told me that full deposit is always better than waitlist, because preorders are prioritised ahead of waitlist reservations, and are 90% likely to be fulfilled. Having said that I have heard of some cases where full deposit orders have been cancelled and the money refunded.


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Actually they don’t take the payment until the item is ready for shipping. I did the order online via a payment link sent via my CA


I paid for all my WC and By the Pool preorders via payment link too and the money was taken immediately not when the item shipped. Maybe ordering through an SA is different to ordering through CS.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

bigverne28 said:


> I've never had a full deposit cancelled. I may have had to wait 2-3 months to receive an item, but always got the product. CS told me that full deposit is always better than waitlist, because preorders are prioritised ahead of waitlist reservations, and are 90% likely to be fulfilled. Having said that I have heard of some cases where full deposit orders have been cancelled and the money refunded.



Thank you for explaining. If full deposit was made, I would imagine clients to be so mad if they can't get their hands on what they want. A few months of waiting time seem to be the norm. It tests our patience.. forbearance.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

bigverne28 said:


> I paid for all my WC and By the Pool preorders via payment link too and the money was taken immediately not when the item shipped. Maybe ordering through an SA is different to ordering through CS.



Yes, I believe there is a difference in ordering with a staff in a boutique and LV online site. The online site does not charge your card but sets it aside till they send out the item. The card is officially charged when the item has been allocated to you- and is probably on the way to you.


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> I paid for all my WC and By the Pool preorders via payment link too and the money was taken immediately not when the item shipped. Maybe ordering through an SA is different to ordering through CS.



I paid via PayPal. Unless the payment got taken out on a later date.


----------



## mosh_2k7

Actually the beach towel is available. But only in italy at the moment


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> I paid via PayPal. Unless the payment got taken out on a later date.


This is really interesting. I may try this next time I preorder if it means the charge is only applied on shipping. CS always insist on using credit card rather than PP. Usually for online orders I use PP as checkout is quicker (no OTP code), but credit card for payment links and phone orders.


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Actually the beach towel is available. But only in italy at the moment


You may still get it then. All is not lost.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> I paid via PayPal. Unless the payment got taken out on a later date.


It's the same online practice. Paypal invoice usually holds the money till seller ships out the item. The boutique, however, charges immediately when one pays with the link- as what @bigverne28 mentioned, payment in advance has a higher chance of receiving what you have ordered. My understanding is online site is treated liked any other boutique, they get allocated X number of pieces too. I don't know if its an equal distribution amongst all the boutiques though.. I think it varies from country to country.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Actually the beach towel is available. But only in italy at the moment



Italy here we come!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

bigverne28 said:


> This is really interesting. I may try this next time I preorder if it means the charge is only applied on shipping. CS always insist on using credit card rather than PP. Usually for online orders I use PP as checkout is quicker (no OTP code), but credit card for payment links and phone orders.



Are you a high spender though? I've been told that its better to keep to one SA, be loyal to one boutique as they could take care of you better especially when there is a super limited item.. online site don't provide that service, to my understanding.


----------



## bigverne28

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Are you a high spender though? I've been told that its better to keep to one SA, be loyal to one boutique as they could take care of you better especially when there is a super limited item.. online site don't provide that service, to my understanding.


I have a great relationship with a particular CS agent that I place all my orders through. She calls me about preorders for new releases and sends me the lookbooks. We’ve been in lockdown with most of the stores shut so I haven’t really had a chance to use an SA that much. Stores are now open so this may change.


----------



## summy

mosh_2k7 said:


> Just checked my account and the order for the towel has disappeared completely  No cancellation email either! Don’t know if its a glitch


Normally it disappears when you got the mail with your reservation number and that you have 2 days to pay the item… maybe you got this email?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

bigverne28 said:


> I have a great relationship with a particular CS agent that I place all my orders through. She calls me about preorders for new releases and sends me the lookbooks. We’ve been in lockdown with most of the stores shut so I haven’t really had a chance to use an SA that much. Stores are now open so this may change.



Oh yes, they do special invites and celebratory gifts too. Hope the CS you are assigned to takes care of you as well as the SA in boutiques.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mosh_2k7 said:


> Actually the beach towel is available. But only in italy at the moment


Yay finally!! I can’t wait to see my preorder arrive


----------



## JA_UK

mosh_2k7 said:


> Don’t think it arrived with one  Let me check again!


Ok maybe they don’t include them anymore, I got my horizon when they came out 4 years ago, I notice with these newer models the mesh compartment doesn’t appear to be detachable anymore. They do however sell the slip covers separately which I’d strongly recommend if you are actually intending to use this to travel!



mosh_2k7 said:


> Just checked my account and the order for the towel has disappeared completely  No cancellation email either! Don’t know if its a glitch


This could mean that you may get a call because they are processing your item.  I waitlisted for the watercolour keepall and it was on submitted for a couple of weeks then it disappeared, that afternoon I got a call from client services saying one was available and that I had 48hrs to decide and pay. I declined in the end because even though it was a beautiful piece I couldnt imagine the stress I’d have using it for travel and keeping it clean.


----------



## MissV

I just got notification that my PV is on its way 
So don't give up hope yet... It seems to be trickling in


----------



## travelbliss

MissV said:


> I just got notification that my PV is on its way
> So don't give up hope yet... It seems to be trickling in


Seems like this was the last item in the WC production line !!  Hopefully u will soon be posting your pics !!


----------



## MissV

travelbliss said:


> Seems like this was the last item in the WC production line !!  Hopefully u will soon be posting your pics !!



I hope so too, I never believe it until the ca says "ready for pickup". ironically both stores in my area said they wouldn't be getting the horizon at all.... It was the first piece I got in this collection so I'm not sure how they determine what or when is arriving.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MissV said:


> I hope so too, I never believe it until the ca says "ready for pickup". ironically both stores in my area said they wouldn't be getting the horizon at all.... It was the first piece I got in this collection so I'm not sure how they determine what or when is arriving.


Yes, I realised that too. The system updates so often that any last mentions by our lovely SA might be old news the next day..


----------



## mosh_2k7

The beach towel has magically appeared back again on my account


----------



## Bumbles

MissV said:


> I just got notification that my PV is on its way
> So don't give up hope yet... It seems to be trickling in


Really? How long have you been waiting?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> The beach towel has magically appeared back again on my account


Perhaps it is being transferred from Italy?   I was told mine has arrived but there seem to be some warehouse issues..


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Perhaps it is being transferred from Italy?   I was told mine has arrived but there seem to be some warehouse issues..



Could be  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MissV

Bumbles said:


> Really? How long have you been waiting?


The order was placed on April 2nd


----------



## mosh_2k7

Got phone call today from LV client services. Saying that all 3 items have been cancelled because stock not available.

Has anyone else received a phone call about cancellation?

You would think if you placed orders so early, you would get the item!  

Really wanted the Bumbag!!!


----------



## LunaSky

mosh_2k7 said:


> Got phone call today from LV client services. Saying that all 3 items have been cancelled because stock not available.
> 
> Has anyone else received a phone call about cancellation?
> 
> You would think if you placed orders so early, you would get the item!
> 
> Really wanted the Bumbag!!!


 It looks like there may be one in stock in NY Soho. It is worth a try if you really want it to call the customer service line to see if they can reach out to the store for you to order it.


----------



## mosh_2k7

LunaSky said:


> It looks like there may be one in stock in NY Soho. It is worth a try if you really want it to call the customer service line to see if they can reach out to the store for you to order it.



Thanks! Only problem is that i am from the UK  I’ll see if i can get one shipped to me


----------



## Luxuryphilia

mosh_2k7 said:


> Got phone call today from LV client services. Saying that all 3 items have been cancelled because stock not available.
> 
> Has anyone else received a phone call about cancellation?
> 
> You would think if you placed orders so early, you would get the item!
> 
> Really wanted the Bumbag!!!


I checked instore availability daily to see if my local stores got any returns.  That was how I managed to get the bumbag.  My SA had no idea the bumbag was in their store until I contacted him.  So don't give up hope yet.  And also they may do international transfer for VICs.


----------



## mosh_2k7

Luxuryphilia said:


> I checked instore availability daily to see if my local stores got any returns.  That was how I managed to get the bumbag.  My SA had no idea the bumbag was in their store until I contacted him.  So don't give up hope yet.  And also they may do international transfer for VICs.



Oh wow! I see! No harm in trying! Thanks!


----------



## MissV

mosh_2k7 said:


> Got phone call today from LV client services. Saying that all 3 items have been cancelled because stock not available.
> 
> Has anyone else received a phone call about cancellation?
> 
> You would think if you placed orders so early, you would get the item!
> 
> Really wanted the Bumbag!!!




Aww I wish I knew you before hand, I had the bumbag (1st to come in for me) but I found it didn't suit me and was trying to convince friends to get it lol. I just left it at the store, all the other ca were so excited about it lol


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> @despair I finally got my wc PO delivered but the PV looks like no more is coming from what I’ve been told. Probably will wait another week or too before cancelling it. He’s my one and only wc baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073001


So nice! I snagged one on the website today


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> So nice! I snagged one on the website today


That’s great. We’re twins!   I didn’t know they were appearing online. I thought it was all finished. Lucky you! Did you use the alert me? I’m also thinking I might need that mini keepall bagcharm so if you’re still getting notifications and snagged the multi po then I will try that. I bet you can’t wait for your PO to arrive!


----------



## mosh_2k7

MissV said:


> Aww I wish I knew you before hand, I had the bumbag (1st to come in for me) but I found it didn't suit me and was trying to convince friends to get it lol. I just left it at the store, all the other ca were so excited about it lol



oh wow!!! Are you also from the UK? This was one of the main pieces that i wanted from this collection, as i found the regular discovery bumbag absolutely huge! I know a lot of people who ordered in-store, managed to get it 

I’ll just have to keep checking the LV site!


----------



## mosh_2k7

I really don’t like doing this, but i just ended up paying a slight premium to a third party reseller. It was either that or not getting the pocket organiser at all.


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> oh wow!!! Are you also from the UK? This was one of the main pieces that i wanted from this collection, as i found the regular discovery bumbag absolutely huge! I know a lot of people who ordered in-store, managed to get it
> 
> I’ll just have to keep checking the LV site!


Also sign up for the Notify Me as I’ve had a number of back in stock notices for WC and By the Pool pieces recently.


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> I really don’t like doing this, but i just ended up paying a slight premium to a third party reseller. It was either that or not getting the pocket organiser at all.


At least you got it. Mine arrived yesterday after 10 weeks.


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> Also sign up for the Notify Me as I’ve had a number of back in stock notices for WC and By the Pool pieces recently.
> 
> View attachment 5084244



Thanks! I’ve received emails from LV like this


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> At least you got it. Mine arrived yesterday after 10 weeks.



Wow! Its been just over 10 weeks since i placed an order for mine! Congratulations on getting it! Its a beautiful piece


----------



## lifecity

dopp kit and keepall xs .. size wise for your consideration.


----------



## mosh_2k7

lifecity said:


> dopp kit and keepall xs .. size wise for your consideration.



Wow! Didn’t realise that the keepall xs was that tiny!


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thanks! I’ve received emails from LV like this
> 
> You receive this if within 15 days the item doesn’t become available. Still worth keep signing up after you get these notifications. I know a girl on the EU thread recently got the WC notebook and Pochette Voyage this way. I also received restock notification for the notebook and Blue WC PO.



You receive this if within 15 days the item doesn’t become available. Still worth keep signing up after you get these notifications. I know a girl on the EU thread recently got the WC notebook and Pochette Voyage this way. I also received restock notification for the notebook and Blue WC PO.


----------



## lifecity

mosh_2k7 said:


> Wow! Didn’t realise that the keepall xs was that tiny!


dopp kit is big


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Wow! Didn’t realise that the keepall xs was that tiny!


Keepall XS is 21cm long vs 28cm for the Dopp Kit. The DK was bigger than I expected when I saw it in store, but it’s absolutely stunning.


----------



## JA_UK

bigverne28 said:


> You receive this if within 15 days the item doesn’t become available. Still worth keep signing up after you get these notifications. I know a girl on the EU thread recently got the WC notebook and Pochette Voyage this way. I also received restock notification for the notebook and Blue WC PO.


This is how I got 3 of my 4 pieces; every time you see the notify me option use it. sometimes you don’t get a response but a lot of the time you do. 2 of my notifications came up 03:25 so make sure your device isn’t on mute during the night.


----------



## bigverne28

JA_UK said:


> This is how I got 3 of my 4 pieces; every time you see the notify me option use it. sometimes you don’t get a response but a lot of the time you do. 2 of my notifications came up 03:25 so make sure your device isn’t on mute during the night.


I use it all the time when the option is available and have been quite successful. The downside is the notifications do usually appear between 3-5am, which is when I find LV tend to do restocks in Europe, but on the odd occasion they’ve popped up during the day.


----------



## niceguyKBOS

Blue watercolor is still my favorite of the series but... After two months of use (the bifold wallet), the white canvas turned slightly yellow (compared to the unused pocket organizer)


----------



## Bumbles

niceguyKBOS said:


> Blue watercolor is still my favorite of the series but... After two months of use (the bifold wallet), the white canvas turned slightly yellow (compared to the unused pocket organizer)
> 
> View attachment 5084426
> View attachment 5084427


Oh, yes I can see the slight yellow!  But not obvious if you don’t put the two together and can compare.


----------



## MissV

mosh_2k7 said:


> oh wow!!! Are you also from the UK? This was one of the main pieces that i wanted from this collection, as i found the regular discovery bumbag absolutely huge! I know a lot of people who ordered in-store, managed to get it
> 
> I’ll just have to keep checking the LV site!




I'm located in Canada, I guess that would be an important piece of info lol! I thought the bumbag was huggggeeeee ..


----------



## travelbliss

niceguyKBOS said:


> Blue watercolor is still my favorite of the series but... After two months of use (the bifold wallet), the white canvas turned slightly yellow (compared to the unused pocket organizer)
> 
> View attachment 5084426
> View attachment 5084427


Oh...this is a bit distressing to hear !!  I'm wondering what they would say/do/offer if you were to bring it in and show them the discoloration in a newly released item ?? !!


----------



## niceguyKBOS

travelbliss said:


> Oh...this is a bit distressing to hear !!  I'm wondering what they would say/do/offer if you were to bring it in and show them the discoloration in a newly released item ?? !!



Well it doesn't bother me and it's really subtle so I'll let it slide. I don't think the store will have a solution either; I guess it's just how the material ages. I'm interested to see what it looks like in a year.


----------



## Amays4759

The blue pocket organizer is available on the US website.... I almost purchased it but I have a honeymoon to pay for


----------



## despair

@leooh I just got a reservation hold email for the WC keepall bag charm! I have 24 hours to make payment, did your SA manage to locate one for you?


----------



## jwd246810

just curious; on average how long does a preorder take to be full filled in average? And are the order dates given on iPad pretty close to correct; because if so it said 3-5 weeks (ordered not this past Friday but one prior) hoping it is sooner than later of course haha


----------



## summy

I‘m joining the club again  Was on the waiting list for this item but after stalking the website again and again I was able to find one last piece available in store  
Want to use this as a bag… maybe with a clear bag or something like this. If anyone else had this idea, please let me know when you‘ve found the perfect clearbag already


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> That’s great. We’re twins!   I didn’t know they were appearing online. I thought it was all finished. Lucky you! Did you use the alert me? I’m also thinking I might need that mini keepall bagcharm so if you’re still getting notifications and snagged the multi po then I will try that. I bet you can’t wait for your PO to arrive!


I've see that keepall bagcharm appear online about 2 weeks ago but don't really check on that one, I didn't have the notify me on I just checked every now and then and finally saw the PO available


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> @leooh I just got a reservation hold email for the WC keepall bag charm! I have 24 hours to make payment, did your SA manage to locate one for you?


Oh nice! That was lucky! So glad you manage to get one!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> I've see that keepall bagcharm appear online about 2 weeks ago but don't really check on that one, I didn't have the notify me on I just checked every now and then and finally saw the PO available


Yeah I saw it early in April too but wasn’t committed at that stage. That’s great you got the mc wc PO! You will love it!!


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> Oh nice! That was lucky! So glad you manage to get one!


But I already got mine. Haha. So this is now a spare piece that I hope someone will take over!


----------



## nicole0612

despair said:


> But I already got mine. Haha. So this is now a spare piece that I hope someone will take over!


It’s so nice, I’m sure your friends will beg you for it


----------



## bigverne28

jwd246810 said:


> just curious; on average how long does a preorder take to be full filled in average? And are the order dates given on iPad pretty close to correct; because if so it said 3-5 weeks (ordered not this past Friday but one prior) hoping it is sooner than later of course haha


In my experience I would say 2-3 months, but I’ve known them to take as long as 5 months.


----------



## bigverne28

niceguyKBOS said:


> Well it doesn't bother me and it's really subtle so I'll let it slide. I don't think the store will have a solution either; I guess it's just how the material ages. I'm interested to see what it looks like in a year.


It is very subtle and probably wouldn’t be as noticeable if it wasn’t next to the PO. However I would expect some slight yellowing after a year of use and not a couple of months. Has the wallet been left out in the sun. I’m guessing the PO has been left stored in the dust bag if you’re not using it.


----------



## jwd246810

bigverne28 said:


> In my experience I would say 2-3 months, but I’ve known them to take as long as 5 months.


Geez I hope that’s not the case with this. That’s too long;


----------



## hermes_lemming

jwd246810 said:


> Geez I hope that’s not the case with this. That’s too long;


Its a white bag so unfortunately this is to be expected.  A very very long time ago, decades even, they had this same issue with white bags that H produced. So unless it's sitting in your home as a display piece, a subtle yellowing for white bags is to be expected


----------



## Luxuryphilia

niceguyKBOS said:


> Well it doesn't bother me and it's really subtle so I'll let it slide. I don't think the store will have a solution either; I guess it's just how the material ages. I'm interested to see what it looks like in a year.


I think it is inevitable that light-colored canvas  gets yellow and the print fades in time.  Just like the white multicolor items from a decade ago.   I would still use my watercolor  bag and SLGs without hesitation.  Afterall it is a sign that the items are well loved and well used


----------



## LunaSky

jwd246810 said:


> just curious; on average how long does a preorder take to be full filled in average? And are the order dates given on iPad pretty close to correct; because if so it said 3-5 weeks (ordered not this past Friday but one prior) hoping it is sooner than later of course haha



I preordered my bumbag and was told it would take 4 to 10 weeks. In the end, it arrived in about 4 weeks.


----------



## lifecity

summy said:


> I‘m joining the club again  Was on the waiting list for this item but after stalking the website again and again I was able to find one last piece available in store
> Want to use this as a bag… maybe with a clear bag or something like this. If anyone else had this idea, please let me know when you‘ve found the perfect clearbag already


It is a bag alrady... I got mine few days ago.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thanks! I’ve received emails from LV like this


 That's not cool at all.. if I have access to other items I'll update you. Previously, I passed on the bumbag..


----------



## summy

lifecity said:


> It is a bag alrady... I got mine few days ago.



but I don‘t want to wear it on the handle.. so I would like to hear if anyone had another idea what to do with it  

Congrats to yours


----------



## JA_UK

summy said:


> but I don‘t want to wear it on the handle.. so I would like to hear if anyone had another idea what to do with it
> 
> Congrats to yours


I’m intrigued too with how this can be worn as a bag, logistically it doesn’t seem feasible in terms of easy access and egress of contents other than your suggestion to put inside a clear tote


----------



## despair

Surprised to see the blue watercolor keepall XS and the pochette voyage both back in stock on the AP website... Looks like a new wave of items are hitting the online and physical stores...


----------



## trigurl

Hello, does anyone know how many Watercolor Keepall 50B were made in this collection?  I'm thinking of buying one from the resale market but the prices are quite high at the moment.  Is it true you had to be nominated to buy the Keepall?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

trigurl said:


> Hello, does anyone know how many Watercolor Keepall 50B were made in this collection?  I'm thinking of buying one from the resale market but the prices are quite high at the moment.  Is it true you had to be nominated to buy the Keepall?


Some shops do that as they have a limited supply..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

JA_UK said:


> I’m intrigued too with how this can be worn as a bag, logistically it doesn’t seem feasible in terms of easy access and egress of contents other than your suggestion to put inside a clear tote


Wear it as usual and clean it everything after use. Clean it once a month/ every two weeks?


----------



## trigurl

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Some shops do that as they have a limited supply..



Thank you for your insights.  I'm curious whether Louis Vuitton makes 500 Watercolor Keepalls or more like 5000?  Basically, if it's the later, then maybe resale prices will drop a bit later.  Any one here have insights?  Maybe there's just one artisan making this Keepall for several weeks?  I wonder how many Keepalls can be made by one person a day?  Hmmmm


----------



## JA_UK

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Wear it as usual and clean it everything after use. Clean it once a month/ every two weeks?


I think we are at crossed purposes here, my point is that although many items can be used for something else this is essentially a toiletry bag which was not designed to be carried extensively by the handle like that and I would expect in time if used in this way and with the weight of the contents would cause undue pressure to the d-rings that connect the handle to the zips.


----------



## Kevinh73

I


trigurl said:


> Thank you for your insights.  I'm curious whether Louis Vuitton makes 500 Watercolor Keepalls or more like 5000?  Basically, if it's the later, then maybe resale prices will drop a bit later.  Any one here have insights?  Maybe there's just one artisan making this Keepall for several weeks?  I wonder how many Keepalls can be made by one person a day?  Hmmmm


I highly doubt the edition is 500 worldwide for watercolor keepall.  Typically LV allocate thousands of bags per region per type.  I would think in your region, there are at least few thousands of this keepall that were allocated.


----------



## trigurl

Kevinh73 said:


> I
> 
> I highly doubt the edition is 500 worldwide for watercolor keepall.  Typically LV allocate thousands of bags per region per type.  I would think in your region, there are at least few thousands of this keepall that were allocated.



Wow really?  So thousands of Watercolor Keepalls just in my region?  Huh, so seems like waiting it out for them to flood the market might be the way to go.  I just wasn't sure, currently I do see 14 of them for sale on StockX


----------



## Kevinh73

trigurl said:


> Wow really?  So thousands of Watercolor Keepalls just in my region?  Huh, so seems like waiting it out for them to flood the market might be the way to go.  I just wasn't sure, currently I do see 14 of them for sale on StockX


I don’t know for sure how many were made.  But typically each region gets thousands of allocation per style.  Sa gets a pdf with info on how many of said bags are allocated to their region.  Not everyone put theirs up on StockX or The Real Real so just because a lot were produced doesn’t mean resell market will be flooded with them.  Some people actually keep it for use/ display/ collect vs flexing on insta and then sell it the next day.  Each to his/her own.  There are some keepalls that are very limited like the Union Jack one that came out few years ago and production number is well known.  Some keepalls like prism keepall was touted as very limited but then we see resell market flooded with them as soon as they were released.


----------



## hermes_lemming

trigurl said:


> Hello, does anyone know how many Watercolor Keepall 50B were made in this collection?  I'm thinking of buying one from the resale market but the prices are quite high at the moment.  Is it true you had to be nominated to buy the Keepall?


They were the first things to sell out upon launch. Obtaining one dependent on your respect luck with your CA. But this particular item was purposely an extremely limited release.

Not all the boutiques received them and the ones that did had a very limited amount. So yes you had to be nominated to buy one from said boutique.


----------



## KPlovesLV

Hello all! I’m still waiting on my Watercolor Keepall  I ordered through my CA and paid. I also touched based with CS and didn’t really get an estimated time. Thoughts?


----------



## hermes_lemming

KPlovesLV said:


> Hello all! I’m still waiting on my Watercolor Keepall  I ordered through my CA and paid. I also touched based with CS and didn’t really get an estimated time. Thoughts?


How long ago did you order it?


----------



## KPlovesLV

hermes_lemming said:


> How long ago did you order it?


Early April, April 5th


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

KPlovesLV said:


> Hello all! I’m still waiting on my Watercolor Keepall  I ordered through my CA and paid. I also touched based with CS and didn’t really get an estimated time. Thoughts?



Most staff don't know the waiting time as it is a different department who assigns the stocks at hand. It is a waiting game for most CA too..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

JA_UK said:


> I think we are at crossed purposes here, my point is that although many items can be used for something else this is essentially a toiletry bag which was not designed to be carried extensively by the handle like that and I would expect in time if used in this way and with the weight of the contents would cause undue pressure to the d-rings that connect the handle to the zips.



That's true. Have you thought of using straps attached to the bag organisers?


----------



## lilly1234

i know for sur that keepall pastel was produced in a few copies ...


----------



## Bumbles

KPlovesLV said:


> Hello all! I’m still waiting on my Watercolor Keepall  I ordered through my CA and paid. I also touched based with CS and didn’t really get an estimated time. Thoughts?


I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Melissa V

Bumbles said:


> I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087279


This is absolutely stunning!  I regret getting the dopp kit over this.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087279


Love this happy ending to your story - it was definitely meant to be  Can’t wait to see all the fun ways you accessorize it B!


----------



## hermes_lemming

KPlovesLV said:


> Early April, April 5th


So this is what I'm told by the CA in Paris, France. "This is is part of a exclusive collection with limited pieces.  So the allocation of a product is not 100% guarantee, even with prepayment (I guess the same rule applies in the USA)." This was later confirmed by the CA in US.  When placing your order & paying upfront, you fall into two categories - secured order vs order fulfillment based on stock availability.  The latter is dependent on where you fall in the queue - hence the subsequent occasional canceled orders due to lack of stock. With the former you're given an ETA which is usually worst case scenario.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## JA_UK

Bumbles said:


> I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087279


Yay! I’m so glad you managed to get one and are happy with it. You have the perfect mini ensemble with your PO, enjoy in good health!


----------



## Bumbles

Melissa V said:


> This is absolutely stunning!  I regret getting the dopp kit over this.


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this happy ending to your story - it was definitely meant to be  Can’t wait to see all the fun ways you accessorize it B!


Thank you my sweet MB!  Yes next mission is onto a chain - probably clear and a bit chunky or else a rainbow one as I’ve seen some have it and it looks amazing and a conversion kit. And was even thinking your turtle charm would look amazing in it too! Perfect fit!


----------



## KPlovesLV

Bumbles said:


> I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087279


Thank you so much! Def waiting  I don’t want to nag my poor CA. This piece is beautiful!!


----------



## Bumbles

KPlovesLV said:


> Thank you so much! Def waiting  I don’t want to nag my poor CA. This piece is beautiful!!


Hang in there! Hopefully it’s not too much longer. All the others that got the PV had a date code and mine didn’t so I guess on some items they were still making then. Fingers crossed on your keepall. Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087279



I'm sooooo glad you persevered and waited and finally got rewarded for your lonnnnnnnnnng wait with this gorgeous addition !! Yeahh!!!!  Welcome to the Watercolor Club !!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> I'm sooooo glad you persevered and waited and finally got rewarded for your lonnnnnnnnnng wait with this gorgeous addition !! Yeahh!!!!  Welcome to the Watercolor Club !!


Thank you TB!    Yes your words or encouragement and saying that if I have preordered and that it hasn’t cancelled means that something special is on the way too me! Yay! I’m so glad I hung in there. I guess when you open it and it’s stunning and lives up to the expectation and brings back the excitement than that was a great thing. To be honest my excitement had totally died after I got the wc Po and I was content with just that piece in my collection. To have the pv as well is a bonus! Thanks for sharing with me!


----------



## MissV

Bumbles said:


> I was in your shoes last week and was going to cancel my preorder for the pv last Friday. When I called they said it had just arrived into country and it will be processed shortly and I just received it today. I guess it was meant to be aye? It is gorgeous and such a stunning collection.  I waited 2 months. I guess if you really love it and don’t mind waiting a little bit longer it might be worth the wait. I had no eta given to me either so was waiting blindly and had just abt given up when it had arrived. Hope that helps! Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087279


Yassss congratulations!!!!
I'm curious if mine will come with a chip or date code? Hmmm


----------



## Bumbles

Melissa V said:


> This is absolutely stunning!  I regret getting the dopp kit over this.


How are your watercolour pieces coming along? Are you enjoying the mini keepall bagcharm? I would of loved to get that one too, but I didn’t preorder so probably missed that boat.


----------



## Bumbles

MissV said:


> Yassss congratulations!!!!
> I'm curious if mine will come with a chip or date code? Hmmm


Are you still waiting on your pv? Yes please let me know do you have a chip or date code


----------



## MissV

Bumbles said:


> Are you still waiting on your pv? Yes please let me know do you have a chip or date code



Yes mine arrived last week and the Po the week before, I'm picking it up this weekend


----------



## Bumbles

MissV said:


> Yes mine arrived last week and the Po the week before, I'm picking it up this weekend


Fantastic! We are definitely twins as we both have the po and pv. Let me know if you can find the date code or chip on both your items, as I wasn’t able to find any on my pieces. Did you manage to order anything else from the watercolour collection? It is so pretty and such a gorgeous happy collection. I love it


----------



## MissV

Bumbles said:


> Fantastic! We are definitely twins as we both have the po and pv. Let me know if you can find the date code or chip on both your items, as I wasn’t able to find any on my pieces. Did you manage to order anything else from the watercolour collection? It is so pretty and such a gorgeous happy collection. I love it



I also got the bumbag and Horizon, both came in but I only left with the Horizon as the bumbag was huggggeeeee! And too much white for me to use to casually.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

hermes_lemming said:


> So this is what I'm told by the CA in Paris, France. "This is is part of a exclusive collection with limited pieces.  So the allocation of a product is not 100% guarantee, even with prepayment (I guess the same rule applies in the USA)." This was later confirmed by the CA in US.  When placing your order & paying upfront, you fall into two categories - secured order vs order fulfillment based on stock availability.  The latter is dependent on where you fall in the queue - hence the subsequent occasional canceled orders due to lack of stock. With the former you're given an ETA which is usually worst case scenario.  Hope this helps some.



Good points. For order fulfilment based, some boutiques and SAs would rather not accept those as they would not want you to be disappointed. It depends on what their risk appetite, I suppose?


----------



## JA_UK

Bumbles said:


> Hang in there! Hopefully it’s not too much longer. All the others that got the PV had a date code and mine didn’t so I guess on some items they were still making then. Fingers crossed on your keepall. Keep us posted on how it goes!


My PV doesn’t have a date code either but has a chip which I was able to locate.


----------



## mosh_2k7

I got a call on Sunday from LV saying that they want to apologise and that they made a mistake. All 3 of my orders will get fulfilled! 

Today i get a call from LV saying that the Bumbag has got cancelled because stock not available anymore!!! 

The Bumbag order has disappeared from my account. The Pocket Organiser is still stuck on submitted 

But the Beach towel has gone from Submitted to order preparation  So worst case scenario, i’ll get the beach towel at least!!!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Beach towel available in the UK if anyone is interested


----------



## Bumbles

JA_UK said:


> My PV doesn’t have a date code either but has a chip which I was able to locate.


Thanks for confirming. So they were making them after March so a new fresh batch! Can I ask where the chip is located? Can you feel it?


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> I got a call on Sunday from LV saying that they want to apologise and that they made a mistake. All 3 of my orders will get fulfilled!
> 
> Today i get a call from LV saying that the Bumbag has got cancelled because stock not available anymore!!!
> 
> The Bumbag order has disappeared from my account. The Pocket Organiser is still stuck on submitted
> 
> But the Beach towel has gone from Submitted to order preparation  So worst case scenario, i’ll get the beach towel at least!!!


Yeah hooray!     At least the towel is guaranteed now and to be honest if the Po wasn’t cancelled then it looks hopeful you may get that as well. I’m so happy for you! Congrats!!! I think the Po they are still sourcing for you bc my PV was on submitted for the longest time and bam it was coming into country. Isn’t it the happiest feeling when the dot moves from submitted to order in preparation?


----------



## trigurl

Someone didn't want their Keepall 50B so I got to pick it up yay! It's so pretty!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> I got a call on Sunday from LV saying that they want to apologise and that they made a mistake. All 3 of my orders will get fulfilled!
> 
> Today i get a call from LV saying that the Bumbag has got cancelled because stock not available anymore!!!
> 
> The Bumbag order has disappeared from my account. The Pocket Organiser is still stuck on submitted
> 
> But the Beach towel has gone from Submitted to order preparation  So worst case scenario, i’ll get the beach towel at least!!!



I could still order the bumbag and keepall, if that helps?


----------



## Bumbles

trigurl said:


> Someone didn't want their Keepall 50B so I got to pick it up yay! It's so pretty!


Nice, those are super limited so lucky you! It’s a gorgeous piece!    Welcome to the watercolour club!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Bumbles said:


> Yeah hooray!     At least the towel is guaranteed now and to be honest if the Po wasn’t cancelled then it looks hopeful you may get that as well. I’m so happy for you! Congrats!!! I think the Po they are still sourcing for you bc my PV was on submitted for the longest time and bam it was coming into country. Isn’t it the happiest feeling when the dot moves from submitted to order in preparation?



Thank you! Just got an email saying that the beach towel has been shipped  

I already have the PO from a reseller. So if it does get cancelled, then I won’t be too upset!

Yes it sure does  It was the longest couple months for me!!!


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> I could still order the bumbag and keepall, if that helps?



Where are you located? UK?


----------



## mosh_2k7

Look what popped up on the UK site this morning  I ended up sourcing mine all the way from Japan, because when I initially ordered it. The order got cancelled! Because i was told that it wasn’t going to be available in the UK


----------



## Melissa V

Bumbles said:


> How are your watercolour pieces coming along? Are you enjoying the mini keepall bagcharm? I would of loved to get that one too, but I didn’t preorder so probably missed that boat.


I have yet to use it.. LOL.  I'm very clumsy and always dropping my stuff (keys, phone etc.) so I ordered a lanyard to attach it to so I won't drop it.  I'm hoping it goes well with the bag charm.


----------



## Bumbles

Melissa V said:


> I have yet to use it.. LOL.  I'm very clumsy and always dropping my stuff (keys, phone etc.) so I ordered a lanyard to attach it to so I won't drop it.  I'm hoping it goes well with the bag charm.


I’m sure it will. Post some pics of it in action for us when it arrives. Would love to see it!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

My store manager spoke to their supply chain folks (US) who said that watercolor pieces will continue to come in through end of July, though new orders are closed for most things. I have a piece I’ve paid for that I’m waiting on


----------



## Bumbles

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My store manager spoke to their supply chain folks (US) who said that watercolor pieces will continue to come in through end of July, though new orders are closed for most things. I have a piece I’ve paid for that I’m waiting on


That’s good to know. What is it?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Bumbles said:


> That’s good to know. What is it?


The keepall. I ordered/paid on launch day along with the tote which arrived a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Bumbles

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> The keepall. I ordered/paid on launch day along with the tote which arrived a couple of weeks ago


Seems like there are a few people waiting on the keepall so it’s probably being made as we speak!


----------



## hermes_lemming

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> The keepall. I ordered/paid on launch day along with the tote which arrived a couple of weeks ago


When you paid/ordered on launch day, did they give you an eta when the keepall will arrive? And have you tried calling Neimans? They might have a return floating about, you never know.


----------



## MissV

I just picked up my Po and PV 

My CA did mention that the dopp kitt was still available to be ordered if anyone was still interested.


Some reason I can't upload my pictures, keeps saying files are too big but it's less then 8mb :/


----------



## MissV

Bumbles said:


> Are you still waiting on your pv? Yes please let me know do you have a chip or date code




Hey! I just checked mine, it's a chip to the best of my finding ability lol


----------



## lifecity

My SA just told today me he reserved a MC cardholder for me- no idea where did he get the card holder but I paid it


----------



## Bumbles

MissV said:


> I just picked up my Po and PV
> 
> My CA did mention that the dopp kitt was still available to be ordered if anyone was still interested.
> 
> 
> Some reason I can't upload my pictures, keeps saying files are too big but it's less then 8mb :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090642


Twinsies! Such gorgeous pieces! Congrats!


----------



## MissV

Bumbles said:


> Twinsies! Such gorgeous pieces! Congrats!


Thank you!! Now I'm not sure where or if I'll wear it out, my first anything white purchase lol ..


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

hermes_lemming said:


> When you paid/ordered on launch day, did they give you an eta when the keepall will arrive? And have you tried calling Neimans? They might have a return floating about, you never know.


Nah, I honestly don’t care that much. If it comes, it comes, if not, oh well. I have much more important things to worry about ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mosh_2k7

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Nah, I honestly don’t care that much. If it comes, it comes, if not, oh well. I have much more important things to worry about ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Was it the Keepall 50? If so, its a really nice piece!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Same here. Let it be. 


coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Nah, I honestly don’t care that much. If it comes, it comes, if not, oh well. I have much more important things to worry about ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My store manager spoke to their supply chain folks (US) who said that watercolor pieces will continue to come in through end of July, though new orders are closed for most things. I have a piece I’ve paid for that I’m waiting on



That makes sense. Perhaps they are trying to fulfill all orders by transferring or manufacturing the last batch?


----------



## despair

First real life image of the towel I've seen!


----------



## mosh_2k7

despair said:


> First real life image of the towel I've seen!




Wow!!! I missed the delivery for mine yesterday! No one was at home! Hopefully someone can sign for it today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

despair said:


> First real life image of the towel I've seen!



Love it! The colours are so pigmented, no need to worry about them fading with use lol. Can’t wait for my order to come too


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love it! The colours are so pigmented, no need to worry about them fading with use lol. Can’t wait for my order to come too


Has yours moved past submitted MB? Hopefully it comes soon and you can join that watercolour club!


----------



## GAN

For those in Singapore, who wants to buy the keep all xs in canvas or leather version, I noticed that there are now many new stock online and avail at even boutiques. At one time , these two was oos.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Has yours moved past submitted MB? Hopefully it comes soon and you can join that watercolour club!


Thanks B  I’m not sure, I just prepay then wait for the “item has arrived in store” email or my SA’s text. Hopefully it’ll be soon!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks B  I’m not sure, I just prepay then wait for the “item has arrived in store” email or my SA’s text. Hopefully it’ll be soon!


I hope so too!  They are probably making a fresh one for you, like my PV (has no chip) so it’s on its way soon!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> I hope so too!  They are probably making a fresh one for you, like my PV (has no chip) so it’s on its way soon!


Lol love that fresh towel idea  Yay for your incoming order hun ~ hope it’s this week!


----------



## despair

GAN said:


> For those in Singapore, who wants to buy the keep all xs in canvas or leather version, I noticed that there are now many new stock online and avail at even boutiques. At one time , these two was oos.


Yeah every XS other than the black seal leather one is widely available at the boutiques! Wonder why. Even the bumbag is back in stock! Those poor Carousell resellers aren't going to find any buyers for their marked up items...


----------



## Luxuryphilia

GAN said:


> For those in Singapore, who wants to buy the keep all xs in canvas or leather version, I noticed that there are now many new stock online and avail at even boutiques. At one time , these two was oos.


I wish the same thing happens in the NA market.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just for fun: comparison of stock and IRL towel pics  I’m happy the colours are so deep and vibrant 
	

		
			
		

		
	



IG lv.slg


----------



## mosh_2k7

Some pieces arrived this week  

1. Pencil Case





























2. Bucket Hat
























3. Beach Towel


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Some pieces arrived this week
> 
> 1. Pencil Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bucket Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Beach Towel


Stunning! So glad some things are still being fulfilled and trickling in


----------



## mosh_2k7

Bumbles said:


> Stunning! So glad some things are still being fulfilled and trickling in



Thanks! The towel was ordered a few months ago! The other two items (Pencil case and Bucket Hat) popped up as available on the LV online store  So I immediately brought them!!!

Only waiting on the bumbag now!


----------



## despair

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thanks! The towel was ordered a few months ago! The other two items (Pencil case and Bucket Hat) popped up as available on the LV online store  So I immediately brought them!!!
> 
> Only waiting on the bumbag now!


Family shot when it comes in!


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve been using my slides so much that I “needed” to add another keepall xs. I really love these blues.


----------



## Bumbles

mosh_2k7 said:


> Thanks! The towel was ordered a few months ago! The other two items (Pencil case and Bucket Hat) popped up as available on the LV online store  So I immediately brought them!!!
> 
> Only waiting on the bumbag now!


Nice!   If the mini keepall bagcharm pops up I will buy it too! I have been watching but nothing as yet. Was wondering if anymore watercolour pieces are appearing online….


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve been using my slides so much that I “needed” to add another keepall xs. I really love these blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093983


Gorgeous pieces! How are you finding the leather on the keepall xs? Is the nice and easy to maintain? It’s such a beautiful bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

How beautiful! Congrats on your WC reveals @Venessa84 and @mosh_2k7 

Your towel reveal has me so excited for mine to come, mosh_2k7  The colours are so much better than seen in the first IG pic! Love that it has more turquoise and bright yellow included!

Got this happy msg about mine today - can’t wait for it to ship to me!!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How beautiful! Congrats on your WC reveals @Venessa84 and @mosh_2k7
> 
> Your towel reveal has me so excited for mine to come, mosh_2k7  The colours are so much better than seen in the first IG pic! Love that it has more turquoise and bright yellow included!
> 
> Got this happy msg about mine today - can’t wait for it to ship to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094030


Yay!     Congrats and hurry to the store to collect it!!


----------



## 23adeline

Received my WC towel this morning, I just thought of buying this about 3 weeks ago , to be used as blanket in my dressing room


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks sweet @Bumbles  Happy Thursday!


----------



## travelbliss

mosh_2k7 said:


> Some pieces arrived this week
> 
> 1. Pencil Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bucket Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Beach Towel




LVoe your newest additions ,  "Watercolor King" !!!


----------



## mosh_2k7

travelbliss said:


> LVoe your newest additions ,  "Watercolor King" !!!



Thank you! Haha! That is so true 



despair said:


> Family shot when it comes in!



Yes 100%!!!


----------



## mosh_2k7

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How beautiful! Congrats on your WC reveals @Venessa84 and @mosh_2k7
> 
> Your towel reveal has me so excited for mine to come, mosh_2k7  The colours are so much better than seen in the first IG pic! Love that it has more turquoise and bright yellow included!
> 
> Got this happy msg about mine today - can’t wait for it to ship to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094030



Congratulations! The towel texture is a lot different to the standard towels that LV make! This is more like a bath towel, than a beach towel. Which makes it a lot more versatile!


----------



## mosh_2k7

23adeline said:


> Received my WC towel this morning, I just thought of buying this about 3 weeks ago , to be used as blanket in my dressing room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094095
> View attachment 5094096



It’s nice isn’t it? Didn’t realise how huge it actually was! Could also be used as a bed throw!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mosh_2k7 said:


> Congratulations! The towel texture is a lot different to the standard towels that LV make! This is more like a bath towel, than a beach towel. Which makes it a lot more versatile!


Thanks! Is it thinner or thicker? I’ve felt the opposite for both and would like to know  TIA - I love any details you share while I wait for mine to arrive


----------



## fyn72

Just a small piece in this collection the Pocket Organiser


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

mosh_2k7 said:


> Congratulations! The towel texture is a lot different to the standard towels that LV make! This is more like a bath towel, than a beach towel. Which makes it a lot more versatile!



Oooh what is the difference in beach and bath towel? In LV quality terms?


----------



## 23adeline

mosh_2k7 said:


> It’s nice isn’t it? Didn’t realise how huge it actually was! Could also be used as a bed throw!


Yes, it’s nice and thicker and bigger than I thought


----------



## mosh_2k7

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Oooh what is the difference in beach and bath towel? In LV quality terms?






MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks! Is it thinner or thicker? I’ve felt the opposite for both and would like to know  TIA - I love any details you share while I wait for mine to arrive



I’ll check tonight after work and post photos


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Got a sneak peek from my SA before shipping. OMG I’m so excited!

Thank you for all your wonderful reveals, everyone  it’s really helped with my wait. May you enjoy your items in excellent health this spring and summer!


----------



## summy

To all PO owners, I noticed some „bubbles“ in my glazing - what do you think, is it an issue or „normal“ ?
I’m asking because none of my other louis vuitton items has bubbles, maybe it‘s the blue glazing …


----------



## leooh

Just made payment for the WC key pouch I ordered! It’s in Singapore, but my CA have not seen it yet… finally I have a multicolour watercolour piece

@despair joining you soon! Thanks for offering me the piece your CA sourced, but I felt bad because my CA was trying hard to order one for me, didn’t want to let her down…


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Just made payment for the WC key pouch I ordered! It’s in Singapore, but my CA have not seen it yet… finally I have a multicolour watercolour piece
> 
> @despair joining you soon! Thanks for offering me the piece your CA sourced, but I felt bad because my CA was trying hard to order one for me, didn’t want to let her down…


Haha OK! Lucky she managed to source it! I was wondering if your order did get filled in the end! I also see the keepall XS and bumbag in stock here!


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Haha OK! Lucky she managed to source it! I was wondering if your order did get filled in the end! I also see the keepall XS and bumbag in stock here!


I was going to resign myself to fate if I missed out on it eventually, haha 
Luckily it was meant to be

I kept being tempted by the bumbag, but it’s really not my style. I think I’ll stay contented with my blue WC tote and white WC key pouch


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> Just made payment for the WC key pouch I ordered! It’s in Singapore, but my CA have not seen it yet… finally I have a multicolour watercolour piece
> 
> @despair joining you soon! Thanks for offering me the piece your CA sourced, but I felt bad because my CA was trying hard to order one for me, didn’t want to let her down…


Yay congrats to you!     You’re so lucky and I bet it would of been one if not the last piece. It is definitely the perfect watercolour piece to have, if it was only one. I wish I had gotten it as well, as it’s adorable and if can be used in multiple ways! Can’t wait to see your reveal! Very excited for you! Patience pays off


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Haha OK! Lucky she managed to source it! I was wondering if your order did get filled in the end! I also see the keepall XS and bumbag in stock here!


@leooh @despair in my country the wc mini keepall bagcharm and pv has already been removed from the website.


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> @leooh @despair in my country the wc mini keepall bagcharm and pv has already been removed from the website.


Same here, both are no longer on the AP website!


----------



## 23adeline

despair said:


> Same here, both are no longer on the AP website!


Oh yea , same here, I just checked after I saw your post . I don’t think I had ever seen the keepall key ring available in the website.


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> Oh yea , same here, I just checked after I saw your post . I don’t think I had ever seen the keepall key ring available in the website.


I think it was available the day the collection dropped then never available again. Haha.


----------



## Venessa84

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous pieces! How are you finding the leather on the keepall xs? Is the nice and easy to maintain? It’s such a beautiful bag!


Thank you!! The leather is perfect on both this one and the first keepall xs. It’s very easy to maintain and so easy to use.


----------



## leooh

Bumbles said:


> Yay congrats to you!     You’re so lucky and I bet it would of been one if not the last piece. It is definitely the perfect watercolour piece to have, if it was only one. I wish I had gotten it as well, as it’s adorable and if can be used in multiple ways! Can’t wait to see your reveal! Very excited for you! Patience pays off


Thanks so much Bumbles! You are the best cheerleader!


----------



## Aman27

Hi all, 
New one here
Not an LV collector (just own the Bond Street BB in DE) but I felt in love with the watercolor collection Imo it's simply gorgeous! I was lucky enough to buy at the store the Keepall XS in blue (not the one in leather). And today I managed to score the last PV available in France thanks to my sales associate. I should receive it in the next few days... Anyway I intend to use it as a bag and I was wondering where I could find straps / chain for this purpose. As I'm not an expert, could you be so kind and point me towards a trusted website that sells those? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## travelbliss

Aman27 said:


> Hi all,
> New one here
> Not an LV collector (just own the Bond Street BB in DE) but I felt in love with the watercolor collection Imo it's simply gorgeous! I was lucky enough to buy at the store the Keepall XS in blue (not the one in leather). And today I managed to score the last PV available in France thanks to my sales associate. I should receive it in the next few days... Anyway I intend to use it as a bag and I was wondering where I could find straps / chain for this purpose. As I'm not an expert, could you be so kind and point me towards a trusted website that sells those? Many thanks in advance!



I don't own either the PV or the TP 26, but the dimensions are roughly the same.   I have found great accessories for LV items on Etsy.  Here's something similar:









						Toiletry Pouch 26 Crossbody Conversion Kit With Bag Organizer - Etsy
					

This Purse Inserts item by Luxegarde has 41 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Australia. Listed on Aug 21, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




Perhaps this will fit,  or someone who has done this can give their experience.  Regardless,  welcome to TPF !


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You’re always so kind and helpful @travelbliss ~ I love it


----------



## Aman27

Thank you so much @travelbliss! This is really helpful!


----------



## 23adeline

Yes , the bag liner for T26 will fit the PV . My WC PV and 3 Toiletry 26


----------



## Aman27

Excellent! Thank you so much!!
Love the tiny keepall!! 
It is totally out of stock in France! 
Can’t wait to enjoy my WC PV; it’s my first! Wonder if it’s practical.
Thank you so much for sharing those nice pictures!


----------



## heychar

I passed on the horizon and keepall for this collection, when I realised they did the Macassar and did not trust myself to travel with the white but this new collection is so lovely to look at  I still love my Aquarelle speedy until this day  still looking for the bandeau for it one day my set will be complete


----------



## lilly1234

hi ... I have ordered keepall 50 on 10 April and I have not received it yet


----------



## Aman27

The keepall 50 is a true beauty! Hope you’ll get it soon!!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

For long time LV fans, is watercolour one of your favourite collections thus far? If not, which one was?


----------



## hermes_lemming

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> For long time LV fans, is watercolour one of your favourite collections thus far? If not, which one was?


Yes


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> For long time LV fans, is watercolour one of your favourite collections thus far? If not, which one was?


Fleur de Jais and Stephen Sprouse  roses collection...


----------



## Aman27

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Fleur de Jais and Stephen Sprouse  roses collection...


Agreed! Stephen Sprouse roses collection is beautiful!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love the original WC, but feel the new colors are a bit 80’s. I mean, those were interesting times and all, but our fashion back then was ridiculous lol!


----------



## lilly1234

WC... the best


----------



## travelbliss

Aman27 said:


> Thank you so much @travelbliss! This is really helpful!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You’re always so kind and helpful @travelbliss ~ I love it



Enablers LVoe company, right ???  Anything to help my fellow LV sistas/bros !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

And my Big reveal:Watercolour towel  

The colours are so stunning irl that the pics remain 100% untouched. My swan float is 1.5 m wide and high so you can gage how huge the towel really is. Now both will have to wait for my new pool!

Happy weekend WC fans!


----------



## Alexis168

Is this collection already sold out or are pieces not coming in to the US?  I'd asked my SA months ago about this line, but so far, nothing came in.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> And my Big reveal:Watercolour towel
> 
> The colours are so stunning irl that the pics remain 100% untouched. My swan float is 1.5 m wide and high so you can gage how huge the towel really is. Now both will have to wait for my new pool!
> 
> Happy weekend WC fans!
> View attachment 5101383
> View attachment 5101384
> View attachment 5101385
> View attachment 5101386
> View attachment 5101387
> View attachment 5101388
> View attachment 5101389


It’s gorgeous MB!     So happy it finally arrived for you and the wait was worth it! It is definitely a stunning collection and when you see it irl for the first time it always hits expectations yeah?  When I got my pieces I was so happy! Hopefully your pool will be ready soon to enjoy it! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

Alexis168 said:


> Is this collection already sold out or are pieces not coming in to the US?  I'd asked my SA months ago about this line, but so far, nothing came in.


It was released at the beginning of April so unless yours is a preorder which may still have a chance of not being fulfilled, it is pretty much sold out on all the popular items. You may still see a few pieces online if you’re lucky!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alexis168 said:


> Is this collection already sold out or are pieces not coming in to the US?  I'd asked my SA months ago about this line, but so far, nothing came in.


Pieces do show up online , depending on what you are looking for..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Alexis168 said:


> Is this collection already sold out or are pieces not coming in to the US?  I'd asked my SA months ago about this line, but so far, nothing came in.


 It depends on what you want and how hardworking your SA is.. which item are you looking for?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love the original WC, but feel the new colors are a bit 80’s. I mean, those were interesting times and all, but our fashion back then was ridiculous lol!


80s are back with a bang!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> 80s are back with a bang!


I better stock up on Aquanet and Bain du Soleil.


----------



## Aman27

Just received the WC PV 
Loooove it but I’ll have to be careful not to mess with the white leather. Happy week-end!


----------



## Aman27

Aman27 said:


> Just received the WC PV
> Loooove it but I’ll have to be careful not to mess with the white leather. Happy week-end!


I don’t see the date code inside the PV so must be the microchip. My WC Blue keepall xs and the Elizabeth trousse both have dates codes...


----------



## Aman27

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> And my Big reveal:Watercolour towel
> 
> The colours are so stunning irl that the pics remain 100% untouched. My swan float is 1.5 m wide and high so you can gage how huge the towel really is. Now both will have to wait for my new pool!
> 
> Happy weekend WC fans!
> View attachment 5101383
> View attachment 5101384
> View attachment 5101385
> View attachment 5101386
> View attachment 5101387
> View attachment 5101388
> View attachment 5101389


LOVE IT! I'm going nuts  with this WC collection. Now I want the towel and the blue bucket hat


----------



## bigverne28

Back in stock notices do work sometimes . Got a notification this morning from the UK site.


----------



## Aman27

bigverne28 said:


> Back in stock notices do work sometimes . Got a notification this morning from the UK site.
> 
> View attachment 5101701


Awesome!!! This PO is so cute!


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> Back in stock notices do work sometimes . Got a notification this morning from the UK site.
> 
> View attachment 5101701



Oh wow! Did you buy it? Mine arrived last week! So I removed it from my wish list!


----------



## bigverne28

mosh_2k7 said:


> Oh wow! Did you buy it? Mine arrived last week! So I removed it from my wish list!


I already had a preorder for it which I received 3 weeks ago. The weird thing is the MC PO was removed from the website with a bunch of other items last week. Only blue po is available and currently in stock.


----------



## mosh_2k7

bigverne28 said:


> I already had a preorder for it which I received 3 weeks ago. The weird thing is the MC PO was removed from the website with a bunch of other items last week. Only blue po is available and currently in stock.



I see! Mine was pre-ordered a few months ago. Took ages to arrive!

The bumbag got removed from the site and i got an email from LV saying that the order has been cancelled


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you kindly  @Bumbles @Aman27    Can’t wait to share my new pool with you guys!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> And my Big reveal:Watercolour towel
> 
> The colours are so stunning irl that the pics remain 100% untouched. My swan float is 1.5 m wide and high so you can gage how huge the towel really is. Now both will have to wait for my new pool!
> 
> Happy weekend WC fans!
> View attachment 5101383
> View attachment 5101384
> View attachment 5101385
> View attachment 5101386
> View attachment 5101387
> View attachment 5101388
> View attachment 5101389



After weeks of waiting,  I'm so glad it finally arrived !!  Such a beautiful piece from this collection....congrats on your new pool toys !!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Alexis168 said:


> Is this collection already sold out or are pieces not coming in to the US?  I'd asked my SA months ago about this line, but so far, nothing came in.


The artist palette  (multicolor) version is an extremely limited release (ie not all the boutiques received it and those who did, available stock was reserved for the VIPs) back in beginning of April. Of said release,  some items were not produced again for a secondary release (e.g. 50 keepall). To complicate matters, LV didn't allow you to preorder for canvas items starting with this release. Depending on what you're looking for, you might see some stock online.  These are generally returns tho.


----------



## Alexis168

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> It depends on what you want and how hardworking your SA is.. which item are you looking for?



I've been waiting on the Pocket Organizer since February.  I preorder it with my SA, but she told me none came to her store.  I am guessing if she really didn't get any or it all went to other VIPs.


----------



## MissV

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> For long time LV fans, is watercolour one of your favourite collections thus far? If not, which one was?




It was the MC...I had the complete multicolor collection back in the day...
This by far is my favorite collection bar none, I wished they made this in the women's line of handbags


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Alexis168 said:


> I've been waiting on the Pocket Organizer since February.  I preorder it with my SA, but she told me none came to her store.  I am guessing if she really didn't get any or it all went to other VIPs.



yes, it’s highly likely it went to the people who spend the most. This WC PO has been one of the most popular ones. To begin with, there are many PO collectors out there. I don’t think anyone could just buy one WC PO and nothing further from this collection unless you have a track record that would benefit them in their sales target..
However, irregardless of your spending pattern the fact that they allowed you to preorder, paid up and waited a long time…Some form of monthly update would be good? I would start looking for another SA if you had to keep asking for a reply?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MissV said:


> It was the MC...I had the complete multicolor collection back in the day...
> This by far is my favorite collection bar none, I wished they made this in the women's line of handbags


So true. Perhaps LV is reading this forum and would release a women’s WC collection next year?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

hermes_lemming said:


> The artist palette  (multicolor) version is an extremely limited release (ie not all the boutiques received it and those who did, available stock was reserved for the VIPs) back in beginning of April. Of said release,  some items were not produced again for a secondary release (e.g. 50 keepall). To complicate matters, LV didn't allow you to preorder for canvas items starting with this release. Depending on what you're looking for, you might see some stock online.  These are generally returns tho.


Is this a worldwide rule? No more preorders for canvas items?


----------



## despair

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Is this a worldwide rule? No more preorders for canvas items?


Seems like EU side was still able to preorder, but USA and Asia Pacific (at least Singapore, Malaysia and Australia) were subject to the no preorder rule. Availability of WC items are actually still quite wide on the AP website though - only a few items like the MC PO, PV and Keepall bag charm are completely gone from the site, with most of the pieces still showing availability either online or instore.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> After weeks of waiting,  I'm so glad it finally arrived !!  Such a beautiful piece from this collection....congrats on your new pool toys !!


Thanks so much, lovely TB! Congrats right back on your pink BTP NF! So happy we’re twinning with that ombré bag   Happy Sunday hun!


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, lovely TB! Congrats right back on your pink BTP NF! So happy we’re twinning with that ombré bag   Happy Sunday hun!


YOU and Sunshine Mama had a great influence on me to buy that bag...due to the incredible pics and accessories.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend sweet LV sista !!


----------



## lilly1234

I ordered and paid on April 10 the keepall 50 WC in the shop but it hasn't arrived yet; do you think the order can be canceled? what is the difference between order and pre-order?


----------



## hermes_lemming

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Is this a worldwide rule? No more preorders for canvas items?


Supposedly - especially within the US for both coasts


----------



## Alexis168

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> yes, it’s highly likely it went to the people who spend the most. This WC PO has been one of the most popular ones. To begin with, there are many PO collectors out there. I don’t think anyone could just buy one WC PO and nothing further from this collection unless you have a track record that would benefit them in their sales target..
> However, irregardless of your spending pattern the fact that they allowed you to preorder, paid up and waited a long time…Some form of monthly update would be good? I would start looking for another SA if you had to keep asking for a reply?



This is what I'm thinking, that I should look for another SA. My original SA for many years was laid off during COVID.  The store assigned me to another SA. I've been buying for like 20 years and own many pieces. Last year and this year has been extremely hard for me to make purchases.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Alexis168 said:


> This is what I'm thinking, that I should look for another SA. My original SA for many years was laid off during COVID.  The store assigned me to another SA. I've been buying for like 20 years and own many pieces. Last year and this year has been extremely hard for me to make purchases.


Its not you. Luxury retail went down by 70%. Many of the SA are new and displaced from other areas. Plus the brands are trying to increase demand by increasing the exclusivity by limiting the release. They believe the canvas will sell itself


----------



## bigverne28

I’m 


apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> yes, it’s highly likely it went to the people who spend the most. This WC PO has been one of the most popular ones. To begin with, there are many PO collectors out there. I don’t think anyone could just buy one WC PO and nothing further from this collection unless you have a track record that would benefit them in their sales target..
> However, irregardless of your spending pattern the fact that they allowed you to preorder, paid up and waited a long time…Some form of monthly update would be good? I would start looking for another SA if you had to keep asking for a reply?


I suppose it depends on what country your in as in the UK I preordered all my WC canvas pieces PV and PO, with no issues. My lovely CS agent called me first thing on the day of preorders took payment as she already had my list of what I wanted which also included By the Pool pieces as well. I’ve never had any issues with preordering limited collection pieces and have always got them although sometimes they can take 2-3month to arrive, which was the case for the WC PO.


----------



## berrystronk

I just bought the City Keepall! Now wondering if I should get the earphones case for bag decoration because it's looking like I won't get a chance at the Pochette Voyage. I'm "new" to LV, don't have an extensive purchase history or even an SA or dedicated store. Lol. But The men's line of accessories have sparked the limited edition/unique pieces collector in me. The difficulty in getting these items make me want to develop some sort of relationship with a SA just to collect items while Abloh's in the house. I even wish they would make Keepall XS or City Keepall in the multicolor. I just love this print


----------



## leooh

Last piece in AP! It’s finally mine!


----------



## despair

leooh said:


> Last piece in AP! It’s finally mine!


Congrats! We are finally twinning on this item haha


----------



## leooh

despair said:


> Congrats! We are finally twinning on this item haha



such a cute mini keepall!


----------



## Aman27

leooh said:


> Last piece in AP! It’s finally mine!


Love this tiny keepall  
It is so gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> Last piece in AP! It’s finally mine!


This is gorgeous and I so wish I had gotten it too!     I’m so jel!!! It is adorable and what a cutie to get as a last piece from this collection! You are very lucky indeed!


----------



## leooh

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous and I so wish I had gotten it too!     I’m so jel!!! It is adorable and what a cutie to get as a last piece from this collection! You are very lucky indeed!


Dear bumbles, thank you! We are cousin-ning with your gucci charm


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> Dear bumbles, thank you! We are cousin-ning with your gucci charm


So sweet of you! Yes we are!!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Alexis168 said:


> This is what I'm thinking, that I should look for another SA. My original SA for many years was laid off during COVID.  The store assigned me to another SA. I've been buying for like 20 years and own many pieces. Last year and this year has been extremely hard for me to make purchases.



Could it be it’s a case of an unpopular boutique which just doesn’t receive as much stocks as it deserve to? Sometimes it’s a supply chain issue, sometimes it’s the store manager who did not order.. hope you could could find a store and a SA who would like to pursue a long term client relationship with you.


----------



## hermes_lemming

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> yes, it’s highly likely it went to the people who spend the most. This WC PO has been one of the most popular ones. To begin with, there are many PO collectors out there. I don’t think anyone could just buy one WC PO and nothing further from this collection unless you have a track record that would benefit them in their sales target..
> However, irregardless of your spending pattern the fact that they allowed you to preorder, paid up and waited a long time…Some form of monthly update would be good? I would start looking for another SA if you had to keep asking for a reply?


I politely disagree. I havent purchased from them in more than 10+ years so didn't have the aforementioned track record.





apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Could it be it’s a case of an unpopular boutique which just doesn’t receive as much stocks as it deserve to? Sometimes it’s a supply chain issue, sometimes it’s the store manager who did not order.. hope you could could find a store and a SA who would like to pursue a long term client relationship with you.


This is an extremely limited release. Not all boutiques got it. And allocation was based on hierarchy of the CAs.  The CA in my local boutique wasn't allowed to order it as she was brand new to rhe role (displaced from the food and restaurant industry). Another CA in a different boutique (several years veteran could)


----------



## Alexis168

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Could it be it’s a case of an unpopular boutique which just doesn’t receive as much stocks as it deserve to? Sometimes it’s a supply chain issue, sometimes it’s the store manager who did not order.. hope you could could find a store and a SA who would like to pursue a long term client relationship with you.



My store is the flagship store, so I doubt that it's an unpopular store. I am going to find another CA since mine doesn't seem to be doing her job.  She was in the leather goods repair, but she was transferred to being a CA.  I'm not sure if she knows very much about sales.  I've been with this store for a very long time and was always able to get the items I ordered.


----------



## travelbliss

berrystronk said:


> I just bought the City Keepall! Now wondering if I should get the earphones case for bag decoration because it's looking like I won't get a chance at the Pochette Voyage. I'm "new" to LV, don't have an extensive purchase history or even an SA or dedicated store. Lol. But The men's line of accessories have sparked the limited edition/unique pieces collector in me. The difficulty in getting these items make me want to develop some sort of relationship with a SA just to collect items while Abloh's in the house. I even wish they would make Keepall XS or City Keepall in the multicolor. I just love this print



The earphones case is a great souvenir of the WC line if you like this print.  It's getting harder to find these limited pieces, so if you can order one, (just to see if you like it),  it may be worth it.  I ordered it thinking I'd never be able to get the perfume case, but a few were available in the US, (and I lucked out), so I returned the earphones case ( I don't use earbuds).  Anyway,  welcome to TPF !!


----------



## KPlovesLV

Anyone else still waiting on the Keepall?


----------



## lilly1234

i am waiting keepall tidy on april 10th ... you too?


----------



## mosh_2k7

Where abouts are you located? I ordered my keepall in the UK after launch day and it arrived after about two weeks!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

lilly1234 said:


> I ordered and paid on April 10 the keepall 50 WC in the shop but it hasn't arrived yet; do you think the order can be canceled? what is the difference between order and pre-order?


I did the same thing and just cancelled my order. It was refunded straight away.


----------



## berrystronk

It's here! After a long day in jury duty, what a treat! City Keepall. Pictures do not do the blue print justice.


----------



## lilly1234

I am in Italy ... I would be disappointed if they cancel the order


----------



## travelbliss

berrystronk said:


> It's here! After a long day in jury duty, what a treat! City Keepall. Pictures do not do the blue print justice.LV



Congrats and welcome to the WC club !!  LVoely bag!!


----------



## KPlovesLV

lilly1234 said:


> i am waiting keepall tidy on april 10th ... you too?


Yes same!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Alexis168 said:


> My store is the flagship store, so I doubt that it's an unpopular store. I am going to find another CA since mine doesn't seem to be doing her job.  She was in the leather goods repair, but she was transferred to being a CA.  I'm not sure if she knows very much about sales.  I've been with this store for a very long time and was always able to get the items I ordered.



yeah, do what works best for you. I would definitely expect you to receive your PO if you did the preorder considering how there are new batches of PO sold still as recent as early this month. if it helps, I do have access to the bumbag and wallet.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

lilly1234 said:


> I ordered and paid on April 10 the keepall 50 WC in the shop but it hasn't arrived yet; do you think the order can be canceled? what is the difference between order and pre-order?



its not that different. I would think preorder would have a higher chance of receiving the item.. but it really depends on your advisor and supply chain allocation. Check in with your advisor?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

hermes_lemming said:


> I politely disagree. I havent purchased from them in more than 10+ years so didn't have the aforementioned track record.
> This is an extremely limited release. Not all boutiques got it. And allocation was based on hierarchy of the CAs.  The CA in my local boutique wasn't allowed to order it as she was brand new to rhe role (displaced from the food and restaurant industry). Another CA in a different boutique (several years veteran could)



We were exploring the possible reasons. I do know of one person who walked in too and he has a normal track record with the boutique. Its unfortunate that people could walk in and order much later while there are other people who did the first batch of preorder and has yet to receive it.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

travelbliss said:


> The earphones case is a great souvenir of the WC line if you like this print.  It's getting harder to find these limited pieces, so if you can order one, (just to see if you like it),  it may be worth it.  I ordered it thinking I'd never be able to get the perfume case, but a few were available in the US, (and I lucked out), so I returned the earphones case ( I don't use earbuds).  Anyway,  welcome to TPF !!



I agree. The items slowly grow on you even if you don’t think you want it at first sight..


----------



## lilly1234

I called my SA... no news, nothing is known yet...


----------



## berrystronk

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> I agree. The items slowly grow on you even if you don’t think you want it at first sight..


Do you have the earphone case? Having a hard time visualizing the depth. :X

Lol I don't want to buy something else just because I am unable to obtain the PV


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

berrystronk said:


> Do you have the earphone case? Having a hard time visualizing the depth. :X
> 
> Lol I don't want to buy something else just because I am unable to obtain the PV



How about the bumbag?

Toiletries and popular PV have all been removed by LV as part of their mid year sales strategy..Perhaps there might be a few left in their warehouse. Do a walk in to random boutiques and check in with other staff?

Earphone case height is taller than a typical round coin pouch, if that helps.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

KPlovesLV said:


> Anyone else still waiting on the Keepall?



I was told it could be ordered still about a few weeks ago.. perhaps they are still making it? Some people said they did not do a second batch order. I was told otherwise..


----------



## berrystronk

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> How about the bumbag?
> 
> Toiletries and popular PV have all been removed by LV as part of their mid year sales strategy..Perhaps there might be a few left in their warehouse. Do a walk in to random boutiques and check in with other staff?
> 
> Earphone case height is taller than a typical round coin pouch, if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 5107961



Thanks for the picture! Couldn't find any youtube vids on it. It's so stinkin' cute.....hmmmm....

For me, my boutique is about an 1hr 1/2 drive; with heavy traffic it's about 2hrs. I'll have to be in that city next weekend so might give that a try. The bumbag is just not for me


----------



## despair

berrystronk said:


> Thanks for the picture! Couldn't find any youtube vids on it. It's so stinkin' cute.....hmmmm....
> 
> For me, my boutique is about an 1hr 1/2 drive; with heavy traffic it's about 2hrs. I'll have to be in that city next weekend so might give that a try. The bumbag is just not for me







A couple of additional photos to give you an idea of size and depth! It can hold airpods pro without issue. I returned it when I was confirmed that I could get my hands on the keepall bag charm though.


----------



## Highendlessbag

hermes_lemming said:


> The artist palette  (multicolor) version is an extremely limited release (ie not all the boutiques received it and those who did, available stock was reserved for the VIPs) back in beginning of April. Of said release,  some items were not produced again for a secondary release (e.g. 50 keepall). To complicate matters, LV didn't allow you to preorder for canvas items starting with this release. Depending on what you're looking for, you might see some stock online.  These are generally returns tho.



do you have pic of the 50 keepall that is in such limited release?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Highendlessbag said:


> do you have pic of the 50 keepall that is in such limited release?


Its in the thread. Multicolored one, not the blue one


----------



## trigurl

I was able to pick up the pencil case this weekend also at the time there was one bumbag left.  Here is what I have from the collection:


----------



## Highendlessbag

trigurl said:


> I was able to pick up the pencil case this weekend also at the time there was one bumbag left.  Here is what I have from the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112221


Nice haul! Is that a keepall 50?


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Highendlessbag said:


> Nice haul! Is that a keepall 50?



yes indeed.


----------



## Highendlessbag

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> yes indeed.


Congrats! Heard those are hard to get. Did you preorder?


----------



## Bumbles

trigurl said:


> I was able to pick up the pencil case this weekend also at the time there was one bumbag left.  Here is what I have from the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112221


Gorgeous! I love this collection.


----------



## lilly1234

I'm still waiting for my keepall 50; Can anyone tell me if they are delivering yet?


----------



## Aman27

This is what I got from this collection. 
So far the keepall xs is the one I use the most. It’s small but can fit a lot! I was able to add the earphones case this week-end. I personally think it’s too cute but not sure how I will use this though.... Unfortunately, it’s not big enough to carry cards. For those of you who have this cutie, may I know what you’re using it for? 

And do you know if the keepall bag charm is big enough to carry cards? 

Cannot wait to see the sunset collection but my wallet is hoping that I don’t like it as much as I loved this watercolor collection...


----------



## Aman27

trigurl said:


> I was able to pick up the pencil case this weekend also at the time there was one bumbag left.  Here is what I have from the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112221


This keepall is so gorgeous 
Very nice selection!!


----------



## despair

Aman27 said:


> This is what I got from this collection.
> So far the keepall xs is the one I use the most. It’s small but can fit a lot! I was able to add the earphones case this week-end. I personally think it’s too cute but not sure how I will use this though.... Unfortunately, it’s not big enough to carry cards. For those of you who have this cutie, may I know what you’re using it for?
> 
> And do you know if the keepall bag charm is big enough to carry cards?
> 
> Cannot wait to see the sunset collection but my wallet is hoping that I don’t like it as much as I loved this watercolor collection...


Yup can confirm the keepall charm can hold cards. It holds quite a bit actually, I can actually head out with just the keepall charm holding a few cards, cash, my airpods and even some mints!


----------



## Aman27

despair said:


> Yup can confirm the keepall charm can hold cards. It holds quite a bit actually, I can actually head out with just the keepall charm holding a few cards, cash, my airpods and even some mints!


Thanks so much for your reply @despair


----------



## Bumbles

Aman27 said:


> This is what I got from this collection.
> So far the keepall xs is the one I use the most. It’s small but can fit a lot! I was able to add the earphones case this week-end. I personally think it’s too cute but not sure how I will use this though.... Unfortunately, it’s not big enough to carry cards. For those of you who have this cutie, may I know what you’re using it for?
> 
> And do you know if the keepall bag charm is big enough to carry cards?
> 
> Cannot wait to see the sunset collection but my wallet is hoping that I don’t like it as much as I loved this watercolor collection...


You have picked up a lovely array of watercolour goodies! Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> Yup can confirm the keepall charm can hold cards. It holds quite a bit actually, I can actually head out with just the keepall charm holding a few cards, cash, my airpods and even some mints!


I’m so jel!


----------



## Aman27

Bumbles said:


> You have picked up a lovely array of watercolour goodies! Congrats!


Thank you @Bumbles  I really find that this collection is stunning!


----------



## Aman27

Bumbles said:


> I’m so jel!


Ahaha me too! And the bagcharm sounds more practical than the earphones case!


----------



## Bumbles

Aman27 said:


> Ahaha me too! And the bagcharm sounds more practical than the earphones case!


Yes totally. Watch the YouTube videos as there are a few. It’s enough for a quick grab and go if you don’t mind holding your phone lol if you can get your hands on one you should. I missed it bc I was late to the  party, but still overly thrilled because I got the wc pv and Po which are amazing still and super hard to get!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I went to the store and got the Keepall XS after seeing it in person.  It's so much prettier than the pictures.


----------



## Aman27

Bumbles said:


> Yes totally. Watch the YouTube videos as there are a few. It’s enough for a quick grab and go if you don’t mind holding your phone lol if you can get your hands on one you should. I missed it bc I was late to the  party, but still overly thrilled because I got the wc pv and Po which are amazing still and super hard to get!


Wow!  You sure can be over thrilled! the PO and the PV are 2 great pieces; congrats for getting them as they are very hard to find indeed! I was late to the party too for the keepall bagcharm that’s why I got the earphones case instead. However I’m not sure I will keep yet. The fact it can’t carry cards is a bit annoying but on the other hand it’s still very cute.
Happy week-end


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> So I went to the store and got the Keepall XS after seeing it in person.  It's so much prettier than the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113066



Congrats on your new WC beauty !!!


----------



## travelbliss

It's been a little over 2 months since this collection was launched...just wondering if there are still some of these pieces floating around out there.  I'm not surprised that most of it has sold out !!  What have you guys seen in your store sightings ??


----------



## winter_knight

travelbliss said:


> It's been a little over 2 months since this collection was launched...just wondering if there are still some of these pieces floating around out there.  I'm not surprised that most of it has sold out !!  What have you guys seen in your store sightings ??


There are some pieces available online.


----------



## despair

travelbliss said:


> It's been a little over 2 months since this collection was launched...just wondering if there are still some of these pieces floating around out there.  I'm not surprised that most of it has sold out !!  What have you guys seen in your store sightings ??


A lot of items are still available in the AP website and when I visited the boutiques the same few pieces keep floating around. I'm trying to resist getting anything else for the time being, but the watercolor canvas keepall XS just doesn't seem to want to sell out lol.


----------



## summy

For anybody who don‘t know what to do with the dopp kit… this is my way to use it


----------



## Bumbles

summy said:


> For anybody who don‘t know what to do with the dopp kit… this is my way to use it
> 
> View attachment 5114743


Gorgeous! What a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Bumbles

despair said:


> A lot of items are still available in the AP website and when I visited the boutiques the same few pieces keep floating around. I'm trying to resist getting anything else for the time being, but the watercolor canvas keepall XS just doesn't seem to want to sell out lol.


Yeah I notice that in my country too! The watercolour keepall xs blue and also ink is readily available in mine too. I am soo tempted! How abt you? Lol


----------



## travelbliss

summy said:


> For anybody who don‘t know what to do with the dopp kit… this is my way to use it
> 
> View attachment 5114743


Oh this is absolutely _*Fabulous *_!!  You are way more creative and imaginative than me.  Mine is currently sitting in a glass case ...


----------



## summy

travelbliss said:


> Oh this is absolutely _*Fabulous *_!!  You are way more creative and imaginative than me.  Mine is currently sitting in a glass case ...




Thank you very much 
I looks also great in a netbag, but it‘s no easy access with a net bag around it


----------



## despair

Bumbles said:


> Yeah I notice that in my country too! The watercolour keepall xs blue and also ink is readily available in mine too. I am soo tempted! How abt you? Lol


I'll wait a bit more. Haha. Let's see how it goes in a month. Really over purchased last couple of months so I told myself to temper purchases for a bit!


----------



## Taimi

First I bought the Earphones Case and then I added a bag.  Love this collection and the City Keepall is so practical.


----------



## lilly1234

today I called to find out about the my order of keepall and they told me that if I want I can get a refund ... it seems crazy to me ... I paid two months ago and this is response...


----------



## berrystronk

Taimi said:


> First I bought the Earphones Case and then I added a bag.  Love this collection and the City Keepall is so practical.
> View attachment 5116329


OMG, actually looks so good together! I've been debating on that coin purse for days now.


----------



## berrystronk

....ANNNNNDD I sure did it.


----------



## trigurl

Hey Folks, quick question for you.  Do you think this water color print is going to chip like the Multicolor and Cheries collections?


----------



## summy

trigurl said:


> Hey Folks, quick question for you.  Do you think this water color print is going to chip like the Multicolor and Cheries collections?



No, because it‘s not painted on the canvas. It‘s printed, if that make sense   There can be no chipping


----------



## Bumbles

berrystronk said:


> ....ANNNNNDD I sure did it.
> View attachment 5116986


Congrats! Great decision


----------



## trigurl

berrystronk said:


> ....ANNNNNDD I sure did it.
> View attachment 5116986


Man I sorta want that ear pod case too, but I already bought the keepall 50, PV and pencil case.  I wonder if I should have purchased the earphone case instead of the pencil case?  Granted the pencil case can hold more stuff.


----------



## Aman27

trigurl said:


> Man I sorta want that ear pod case too, but I already bought the keepall 50, PV and pencil case.  I wonder if I should have purchased the earphone case instead of the pencil case?  Granted the pencil case can hold more stuff.


I personally really like the pencil case and I use it as a catch all. It fits a lot and can sit easily in most of my bags even in the PV .


----------



## lilly1234

Can anyone please tell me if they are still delivering orders?


----------



## hermes_lemming

lilly1234 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if they are still delivering orders?


Almost 3 months passed since the launch so the answer is no unfortunately


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lilly1234 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if they are still delivering orders?


What did you order?


----------



## lilly1234

keepall 50, paid on April 19th


----------



## lilly1234

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What did you order?


keepall 50, paid on April 19th


----------



## Bumbles

lilly1234 said:


> keepall 50, paid on April 19th


Maybe there is still hope if they haven’t cancelled your order?


----------



## lilly1234

Bumbles said:


> Maybe there is still hope if they haven’t cancelled your order?


has not been
canceled but it seems to me that no one is receiving items


----------



## Bumbles

lilly1234 said:


> has not been
> canceled but it seems to me that no one is receiving items


Maybe call CS and check on the progress. I waited for my PV WC who took 8 weeks. I know it’s been longer for you but it’s worth checking with them.


----------



## despair

Well if they haven't cancelled your order there's still a chance it can be delivered. I waited more than 3 months for my Clouds pocket organizer! Good luck!


----------



## lilly1234

i called but  they told me they don't know anything yet ...


----------



## MissV

The only item I haven't recieved is the blue ink tie, I ordered it probably 1.5 month ago. My CA doubts it'll be fulfilled but I'll just hold off on the refund ..lol


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

lilly1234 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if they are still delivering orders?


They could be..


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MissV said:


> The only item I haven't recieved is the blue ink tie, I ordered it probably 1.5 month ago. My CA doubts it'll be fulfilled but I'll just hold off on the refund ..lol


 
Wow is that a popular item too?


----------



## berrystronk

@Taimi I totally copied you lol! I actually love the way the earphone case and city keepall look together, thanks for the inspo. I might buy a different strap though, one of those shiny silver thick chains on etsy.

@trigurl Having seen it in person, I think it's worth it. I think it is very small though and plan to use it as a chapstick or mint holder . If you need the carrying space, then pencil case was a good choice imo. For me, I just love the print and had I been paying attention when this launched I would have tried for the PV and the city keepall which I own.


----------



## Taimi

berrystronk said:


> @Taimi I totally copied you lol! I actually love the way the earphone case and city keepall look together, thanks for the inspo. I might buy a different strap though, one of those shiny silver thick chains on etsy.
> 
> @trigurl Having seen it in person, I think it's worth it. I think it is very small though and plan to use it as a chapstick or mint holder . If you need the carrying space, then pencil case was a good choice imo. For me, I just love the print and had I been paying attention when this launched I would have tried for the PV and the city keepall which I own.


That’s great! We are bag/Earphones case twins then!


----------



## MissV

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Wow is that a popular item too?



I'm not sure, I doubt it - I think maybe it was just a limited amount made.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MissV said:


> I'm not sure, I doubt it - I think maybe it was just a limited amount made.


I can’t wait to see how you look in it. Love the colors and I think it’s not too loud and complements most suit colors.


----------



## lilly1234

keepall 50 order update: they told me it will be delivered in September, 5 months of waiting ...


----------



## trigurl

lilly1234 said:


> keepall 50 order update: they told me it will be delivered in September, 5 months of waiting ...


Well at least it will arrive eventually.  I have the Keepall 50 and love it!


----------



## MissV

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> I can’t wait to see how you look in it. Love the colors and I think it’s not too loud and complements most suit colors.


Thank you, I hope it comes in - ironically I was just offered another piece from this collection today... So it seems things are still trickling in


----------



## despair

MissV said:


> Thank you, I hope it comes in - ironically I was just offered another piece from this collection today... So it seems things are still trickling in


Yeah long oos items like the bumbag and towel are suddenly available to buy on the AP website!


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

MissV said:


> Thank you, I hope it comes in - ironically I was just offered another piece from this collection today... So it seems things are still trickling in



yes, indeed. Keep calm and shop watercolor


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

lilly1234 said:


> keepall 50 order update: they told me it will be delivered in September, 5 months of waiting ...


Production is underway


----------



## lilly1234

unbelievable! my keepall has been sent ...


----------



## lilly1234




----------



## hermes_lemming

lilly1234 said:


>


Nice the allotments must be different in Italy vs the US


----------



## Bumbles

lilly1234 said:


> unbelievable! my keepall has been sent ...


Congrats! At least it was sooner than expected so a lovely surprise


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

lilly1234 said:


> unbelievable! my keepall has been sent ...


Just in time for summer. Perhaps your advisor was managing expectations


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

Ladies and gentlemen, my cardholder was cancelled.


----------



## lilly1234

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Just in time for summer. Perhaps your advisor was managing expectations


yes...you are right!


----------



## lilly1234

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, my cardholder was cancelled.


ohhhhhhhh....


----------



## hermes_lemming

apeaceofmasterpiece said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, my cardholder was cancelled.


Bummer. What country was this from?


----------



## sunkissed_xp

I was offered to purchase this piece today and I'm waiting for my SA to send the payment link. 
Of course, I'm not going to pass up on this. I'm supposed to be on ban island until Nigo 2.0 and NikexLV comes out ... 

I'm aware with the white turning yellow over time. To those who already have the keepalls, how is the white looking? Any noticeable yellowing?


----------



## hermes_lemming

sunkissed_xp said:


> I was offered to purchase this piece today and I'm waiting for my SA to send the payment link.
> Of course, I'm not going to pass up on this. I'm supposed to be on ban island until Nigo 2.0 and NikexLV comes out ...
> 
> I'm aware with the white turning yellow over time. To those who already have the keepalls, how is the white looking? Any noticeable yellowing?


Honestly you can spray it with leather protector but I've been tossing it around in regular travel


----------



## lilly1234

do you really think they will turn yellow? we'll have all the ugly keepall then...


----------



## hermes_lemming

lilly1234 said:


> do you really think they will turn yellow? we'll have all the ugly keepall then...


Does it really matter? Some people bought for the gram. Others are keeping them in display cases. Others choose to use it. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally think it's pretty. If it gets marked, it gets marked. But then again I'm not you and all of my luggage is white.

I also don't think everyone who has it will think its ugly if it turns yellow. But that's just my personal opinion.  If you have buyers remorse then just return it. Problem solved


----------



## trigurl

sunkissed_xp said:


> I was offered to purchase this piece today and I'm waiting for my SA to send the payment link.
> Of course, I'm not going to pass up on this. I'm supposed to be on ban island until Nigo 2.0 and NikexLV comes out ...
> 
> I'm aware with the white turning yellow over time. To those who already have the keepalls, how is the white looking? Any noticeable yellowing?



Where did you hear that the white will turn yellow?  I know that some of the white multicolor pieces from 20 years ago did that, however much time as past since.


----------



## nicoleflopy

watercolor ink keepall xs, super cute, perfect size for everyday wear, very happy with my purchase


----------



## trigurl

hermes_lemming said:


> Honestly you can spray it with leather protector but I've been tossing it around in regular travel


I've been using my keepall every weekend for our weekend trips but I put the bag into it's dust bag then toss it into my car.  For the white handles I purchased luggage handle covers on Amazon so my handles stay nice and white.


----------



## lilly1234

I’ll keep the
my keepall
because I love it! only
that me
Would you mind if it's yellow


----------



## lilly1234

I have the speedy multicolor but it is perfect white; the outside pocket was as red as the inside but they replaced it


----------



## boyoverboard

nicoleflopy said:


> watercolor ink keepall xs, super cute, perfect size for everyday wear, very happy with my purchase
> 
> View attachment 5135247


Stunning!


----------



## Bumbles

nicoleflopy said:


> watercolor ink keepall xs, super cute, perfect size for everyday wear, very happy with my purchase
> 
> View attachment 5135247


Gorgeous bag! Congrats! Did it just arrive?  Great choice


----------



## nicoleflopy

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats! Did it just arrive?  Great choice


Arrived last week, but didn't get chance to go out with it until weekend, due to lockdown


----------



## Bumbles

nicoleflopy said:


> Arrived last week, but didn't get chance to go out with it until weekend, due to lockdown


Nice! I love this piece. Am planning to go check it out too after lockdown. Enjoy!!


----------



## sunkissed_xp

trigurl said:


> Where did you hear that the white will turn yellow?  I know that some of the white multicolor pieces from 20 years ago did that, however much time as past since.



This is where I saw the slight yellowing.



niceguyKBOS said:


> Blue watercolor is still my favorite of the series but... After two months of use (the bifold wallet), the white canvas turned slightly yellow (compared to the unused pocket organizer)
> 
> View attachment 5084426
> View attachment 5084427



I get the wallet was being used. But it does not look too bad,


----------



## sunkissed_xp

hermes_lemming said:


> Does it really matter? Some people bought for the gram. Others are keeping them in display cases. Others choose to use it.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I personally think it's pretty. If it gets marked, it gets marked. But then again I'm not you and all of my luggage is white.
> 
> I also don't think everyone who has it will think its ugly if it turns yellow. But that's just my personal opinion.  If you have buyers remorse then just return it. Problem solved



Yea, I was only seeing how the keepalls are holding up since it's been out for a few months now. I'm still planning on keeping and using it for my weekend getaways.


----------



## trigurl

sunkissed_xp said:


> This is where I saw the slight yellowing.
> 
> I get the wallet was being used. But it does not look too bad,



Ah ok, I can't really tell LOL.   But I do feel that wallets are high use items, it's so easy for folks to get oils and other stuff onto them and I would expect wallets if white to discolor with use.


----------



## summy

I added a perfect matching chain to my dopp kit


----------



## travelbliss

summy said:


> I added a perfect matching chain to my dopp kit



Awesome chain addition !!!  LVoe it !!


----------



## sunkissed_xp

I pulled the trigger! I guess *someone didn't want this piece because it came in too late* and they decided to purchase something else.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I would have waiting forever if I pre-ordered. Regardless, I'm really thankful for my CA and the men's manager for thinking of me. I wouldn't have gotten my hands on this piece if it weren't for them! Now my husband is trying to claim this as his own ..


----------



## lilly1234

my keepall has arrived !! fabulous .... but how much is it delicate! but i am happyyyyyy


----------



## travelbliss

sunkissed_xp said:


> I pulled the trigger! I guess *someone didn't want this piece because it came in too late* and they decided to purchase something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137233
> 
> 
> I would have waiting forever if I pre-ordered. Regardless, I'm really thankful for my CA and the men's manager for thinking of me. I wouldn't have gotten my hands on this piece if it weren't for them! Now my husband is trying to claim this as his own ..





lilly1234 said:


> my keepall has arrived !! fabulous .... but how much is it delicate! but i am happyyyyyy



Congratulations on your incredible collector's keepall !!  Just curious if you will be hotstamping the tag and which color(s) will u use ??


----------



## lilly1234

travelbliss said:


> Congratulations on your incredible collector's keepall !!  Just curious if you will be hotstamping the tag and which color(s) will u use ??


thank you! no I will not
the writing... you yes?


----------



## trigurl

summy said:


> I added a perfect matching chain to my dopp kit


OMG, I love this so much, where did you buy it?  Link please?


----------



## hermes_lemming

summy said:


> I added a perfect matching chain to my dopp kit


L-o-v-e the chain! Straight fire!


----------



## summy

trigurl said:


> OMG, I love this so much, where did you buy it?  Link please?



I found it on amazon, seller is „valiclud“ - hope you find it


----------



## trigurl

summy said:


> I found it on amazon, seller is „valiclud“ - hope you find it


Yes thank you I ordered one for myself to use on my Pochette Voyage!


----------



## Terri Scott

mosh_2k7 said:


> Look what arrived this morning


Hi, I'm considering this piece. How do you like it, so far? Does it keep beverages cold/hot? Can you provide pics of the inside of the flask and the cap? Thanks!


----------



## mosh_2k7

Terri Scott said:


> Hi, I'm considering this piece. How do you like it, so far? Does it keep beverages cold/hot? Can you provide pics of the inside of the flask and the cap? Thanks!



Ive not used it yet  Its been stored away. I’ll try to get it out when i have time.


----------



## DrTootr

Recently, I very luckily, managed to get myself a watercolour discovery bumbag.

I was speaking to the lovely @Bumbles in another thread earlier and having that conversation reminded me of this thread. Here's what I shared with her...

'Not long ago I discovered that was it still available on the LV Australia store, I was shocked it was still there, but so happy! The Aussie LV telephone customer service was super sweet too and helped me along the way. So I got it sent to my parents home in Sydney last week, it's for my birthday this month. Now I just have to wait for the Aussie borders to re open, I am pretty homesick currently and can't wait to see everyone again'

I live in Dubai so my very sweet Mum took this photo for me to let me know she got it safely and I told her she can borrow it all she likes til I can get back home


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Recently, I very luckily, managed to get myself a watercolour discovery bumbag.
> 
> I was speaking to the lovely @Bumbles in another thread earlier and having that conversation reminded me of this thread. Here's what I shared with her...
> 
> 'Not long ago I discovered that was it still available on the LV Australia store, I was shocked it was still there, but so happy! The Aussie LV telephone customer service was super sweet too and helped me along the way. So I got it sent to my parents home in Sydney last week, it's for my birthday this month. Now I just have to wait for the Aussie borders to re open, I am pretty homesick currently and can't wait to see everyone again'
> 
> I live in Dubai so my very sweet Mum took this photo for me to let me know she got it safely and I told her she can borrow it all she likes til I can get back home
> 
> View attachment 5161350


Yay, it’s so pretty, Looks gorgeous! I bet you can’t wait to use it. Happy Birthday!


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Yay, it’s so pretty, Looks gorgeous! I bet you can’t wait to use it. Happy Birthday!



Cheers again @Bumbles and you are correct! I'll be rocking it anywhere and everywhere when I can get home to Australia, I think this bumbag will be literally glued to me


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Recently, I very luckily, managed to get myself a watercolour discovery bumbag.
> 
> I was speaking to the lovely @Bumbles in another thread earlier and having that conversation reminded me of this thread. Here's what I shared with her...
> 
> 'Not long ago I discovered that was it still available on the LV Australia store, I was shocked it was still there, but so happy! The Aussie LV telephone customer service was super sweet too and helped me along the way. So I got it sent to my parents home in Sydney last week, it's for my birthday this month. Now I just have to wait for the Aussie borders to re open, I am pretty homesick currently and can't wait to see everyone again'
> 
> I live in Dubai so my very sweet Mum took this photo for me to let me know she got it safely and I told her she can borrow it all she likes til I can get back home
> 
> View attachment 5161350


Gorgeous piece! . Very lucky you managed to get it so late in the season. Looking forward to your YT review when you're finally back in Aus .


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Gorgeous piece! . Very lucky you managed to get it so late in the season. Looking forward to your YT review when you're finally back in Aus .



I know right @bigverne28 I was SO shocked to find it still available on LV Australia so late in the season as you point out, that I called their phone number straight away to triple check they actually had one in store/stock. When the nice LV guy confirmed they actually did, I grabbed it straight away. 

I realise how lucky I got and was even told by one of the other LV employees that they thought this might be the last bumbag available in the watercolour world wide. 

My lovely Mum says she is too scared to use it because of it's white colour but she's quite happy to look at it because she says it really looks like a pretty piece of art and makes her smile, she's too cute 

I promise I will do a YouTube unboxing as soon as I can get my hands on it and will keep you posted. Have a fantastic day lovely


----------



## bfly

DrTootr said:


> Recently, I very luckily, managed to get myself a watercolour discovery bumbag.
> 
> I was speaking to the lovely @Bumbles in another thread earlier and having that conversation reminded me of this thread. Here's what I shared with her...
> 
> 'Not long ago I discovered that was it still available on the LV Australia store, I was shocked it was still there, but so happy! The Aussie LV telephone customer service was super sweet too and helped me along the way. So I got it sent to my parents home in Sydney last week, it's for my birthday this month. Now I just have to wait for the Aussie borders to re open, I am pretty homesick currently and can't wait to see everyone again'
> 
> I live in Dubai so my very sweet Mum took this photo for me to let me know she got it safely and I told her she can borrow it all she likes til I can get back home
> 
> View attachment 5161350



Happy birthday Donna. What a surprise birthday gift you got. Yes, we are all hoping the borders around the world are reopened so we can travel again and see our family back home.


----------



## DrTootr

bfly said:


> Happy birthday Donna. What a surprise birthday gift you got. Yes, we are all hoping the borders around the world are reopened so we can travel again and see our family back home.


Thank you so much @bfly for the kind birthday wishes and yes I feel so lucky to have grabbed this bumbag so late in the season. It was nearly one of those 'one that got away' bags for me. Finally I'm so with you in hoping for the borders to reopen worldwide and that we can all get back to some levels of normalcy with travelling, and safely for everyone of course


----------



## enjoy1

For those of you who bought the earphone case, do you use it? How's it holding up? Is there any yellowing?
Thank you!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Hi everyone! Happy New Year! I'm newer to the forums and just very recently became an LV convert. I'm really keen to add a Watercolor piece to my collection! But am wondering, now that it's nearly been a year, how are you guys finding the use of your items, and wear and tear, any discolourations? 

Particularly the Watercolour Tote (blue) and the Airpods case in Multicolour because sadly what's left of the Multicolour range seems very limited! Thanks heaps


----------



## despair

bagsamplified said:


> Hi everyone! Happy New Year! I'm newer to the forums and just very recently became an LV convert. I'm really keen to add a Watercolor piece to my collection! But am wondering, now that it's nearly been a year, how are you guys finding the use of your items, and wear and tear, any discolourations?
> 
> Particularly the Watercolour Tote (blue) and the Airpods case in Multicolour because sadly what's left of the Multicolour range seems very limited! Thanks heaps


I've unfortunately been unable to use any of the watercolor items I bought because of the pandemic. The GM tote is better suited for work or travel and the long zippy wallet was meant to be a travel wallet... I recall @Emphosix saying he's using his pocket organizer very often but it hasn't discolored or anything.


----------



## Emphosix

despair said:


> I've unfortunately been unable to use any of the watercolor items I bought because of the pandemic. The GM tote is better suited for work or travel and the long zippy wallet was meant to be a travel wallet... I recall @Emphosix saying he's using his pocket organizer very often but it hasn't discolored or anything.


Yes I am using the Pocket Organizer almost daily and there is absolutely no discoloration or something like that. Still looks brand new!


----------



## Aman27

Happy new year everyone! 
I totally fell in love with the watercolor collection and bought a few pieces. The one I use the most is the keepall xs in blue. I’m happy to report that the white is still white and the bag still looks new!


----------



## trigurl

I've been using the Keepall for weekend travel and it's still great.  But I do baby it, I travel with the dust bag and open it when I get to my destination.  I use the dust bag so I don't accidentally get any stains on it from the seats or trunk.


----------



## DrTootr

Finally, I got to Australia last month and been rocking this cutie ever since...




And happy 2022 to you all x


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Finally, I got to Australia last month and been rocking this cutie ever since...
> 
> View attachment 5302667
> 
> 
> And happy 2022 to you all x


Gorgeous @DrTootr so happy you made it back home down under! The bumbag looks amazing. You should take some more shots of it! Happy 2022 to you too!


----------



## Lovemybags1234

Hi All.  I am very excited I found a like new keepall xs watercolor on TheRealReal.  It arrived yesterday and the bag excellent condition...with box and dust bag.  One question for all of you...   I can't find the serial number.  I've never had a keepall or speedy so I'm not sure where to look.  I know in some of my bags the number isn't easy to locate, so I thought I would ask all of you.  As an alternative, if I took the bag into my LV, would they authenticate it for me?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## travelbliss

Lovemybags1234 said:


> Hi All.  I am very excited I found a like new keepall xs watercolor on TheRealReal.  It arrived yesterday and the bag excellent condition...with box and dust bag.  One question for all of you...   I can't find the serial number.  I've never had a keepall or speedy so I'm not sure where to look.  I know in some of my bags the number isn't easy to locate, so I thought I would ask all of you.  As an alternative, if I took the bag into my LV, would they authenticate it for me?  Thanks in advance!!



They started putting a small chip in the wall of the bag, that they can scan at the boutique in 2021,  in lieu of datecodes.  I personally prefer the datecode tag,  as it tells me in a glance where and what year it was made.   I'm sure this is the case of your watercolor xs.  Congrats on that cute bag !!


----------



## M_Butterfly

DrTootr said:


> Finally, I got to Australia last month and been rocking this cutie ever since...
> 
> View attachment 5302667
> 
> 
> And happy 2022 to you all x


Oh my!!  was you Mom rocking it in the meantime?


----------



## Lovemybags1234

travelbliss said:


> They started putting a small chip in the wall of the bag, that they can scan at the boutique in 2021,  in lieu of datecodes.  I personally prefer the datecode tag,  as it tells me in a glance where and what year it was made.   I'm sure this is the case of your watercolor xs.  Congrats on that cute bag !!



Thank you SO much for letting me know.  I had no idea that was the case.  I too like the date codes.  If I bring it into my LV boutique, can they scan it for me and confirm authenticity?


----------



## travelbliss

Lovemybags1234 said:


> Thank you SO much for letting me know.  I had no idea that was the case.  I too like the date codes.  If I bring it into my LV boutique, can they scan it for me and confirm authenticity?


Yes,  of course !!  I also read some peeps have downloaded an app that can also find this chip (with your cellphone),  but i'm not sure what it is called.


----------



## Lovemybags1234

travelbliss said:


> Yes,  of course !!  I also read some peeps have downloaded an app that can also find this chip (with your cellphone),  but i'm not sure what it is called.


Thank you VERY much!!  I really appreciate you sharing this information!!


----------



## DrTootr

M_Butterfly said:


> Oh my!!  was you Mom rocking it in the meantime?


She maybe took it out for a spin once or twice  @M_Butterfly


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous @DrTootr so happy you made it back home down under! The bumbag looks amazing. You should take some more shots of it! Happy 2022 to you too!


I promise I will try to do more shots of the bumbag and once I am able to, I'll get my YouTube video unboxing/review up on it in Feb and cheers my lovely @Bumbles


----------



## summy

Okay I really need your help. This one ist the last one in germany… Does anyone have it and can tell me how durable the material is? I‘m really tempted to get it. Looks even prettier as shown on the website IMO


----------



## bagsamplified

Aman27 said:


> I don’t see the date code inside the PV so must be the microchip. My WC Blue keepall xs and the Elizabeth trousse both have dates codes...


Hi, hope you're all enjoying your Watercolour pieces! I have the chance to buy a piece at a reasonable price preloved- is anyone happy to confirm, if the Elizabeth pencil case has a white tag with serial number embossed inside? Have never bought LV preloved before. Thank you!


----------



## travelbliss

bagsamplified said:


> Hi, hope you're all enjoying your Watercolour pieces! I have the chance to buy a piece at a reasonable price preloved- is anyone happy to confirm, if the Elizabeth pencil case has a white tag with serial number embossed inside? Have never bought LV preloved before. Thank you!


I bought this last year but exchanged it for the WC Dopp kit.   The Elizabeth case should have a white tag with silver embossing.  When you open it it should be on the right (very small) side just beneath the zipper pull is when it's pulled open.  Hopefully u will add another pic to the club !!


----------



## Aman27

travelbliss said:


> I bought this last year but exchanged it for the WC Dopp kit.   The Elizabeth case should have a white tag with silver embossing.  When you open it it should be on the right (very small) side just beneath the zipper pull is when it's pulled open.  Hopefully u will add another pic to the club !!


Exactly! i just checked in my trousse. It's a white leather tab with silver embossing. Still really enjoy my items from this collection. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> I bought this last year but exchanged it for the WC Dopp kit.   The Elizabeth case should have a white tag with silver embossing.  When you open it it should be on the right (very small) side just beneath the zipper pull is when it's pulled open.  Hopefully u will add another pic to the club !!





Aman27 said:


> Exactly! i just checked in my trousse. It's a white leather tab with silver embossing. Still really enjoy my items from this collection. Congrats on your new beauty!


Thanks so much! I'll hopefully be able to see it in person before I buy. Appreciate your help


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Finally my outdoor shower is finished 
@travelbliss  Thanks for the towel reminder. It’s so funny that I forgot about it after winter lol


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5592005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my outdoor shower is finished
> @travelbliss  Thanks for the towel reminder. It’s so funny that I forgot about it after winter lol


What an absolute stunner of a towel


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5592005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my outdoor shower is finished
> @travelbliss  Thanks for the towel reminder. It’s so funny that I forgot about it after winter lol



Oh your WC towel just adds the perfect finishing touch to your spectacular pool shower !!  The stonework is fabulous !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> What an absolute stunner of a towel


Thank you dear @Bumbles  I can’t wait to see what your summer bag choice will be! Happy upcoming Spring my friend 



travelbliss said:


> Oh your WC towel just adds the perfect finishing touch to your spectacular pool shower !!  The stonework is fabulous !!!


Thank you dear TB! I love how your exquisite taste and keen eye make sharing my LVs 10x better BTW imagine how cool a Watercolour take 2 would be? Everyone in our club would have a field day lol - here’s to hoping 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you dear @Bumbles  I can’t wait to see what your summer bag choice will be! Happy upcoming Spring my friend
> 
> 
> Thank you dear TB! I love how your exquisite taste and keen eye make sharing my LVs 10x better BTW imagine how cool a Watercolour take 2 would be? Everyone in our club would have a field day lol - here’s to hoping
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Thanks MB! It’s been a long winter so am looking forward to spring and summer so wanted to treat myself to a nice colourful bag. Looks like the nano speedy stardust is sold out so hopefully more designs and colours get released soon.


----------

